# Ich bin Ich!



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

Hoi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich lese zurzeit immer wieder in allen möglichen Threads von "Goth's" von "Satanisten" und von "Nationalsozialisten". Von "Rechtsradikalen", von "Linksradikalen", von "Extremisten" und von "Misanthropen". Dabei - in den meisten Fällen - in den unmöglichsten Zusammenhängen, so dass es definitiv der Wahrheit entspricht, dass Herr/Frau Poster keine Ahnung hat was er eigentlich spricht.

Nun, würde ich hier gerne eine Diskussion darüber starten.
Keine antikommunistische, keine antidemokratische, ja gar keine Anti-irgendwas-Diskussion.
Eine, wo jeder seine persönliche Meinung vertreten kann und wo jeder seinen Senf preisgeben darf.

(Ich bitte die Mods an der Stelle, die politische Meinung diverser Menschen zu dulden - solange diese nicht menschenverachtend sind. Denkt daran - die meisten wissen nicht einmal was die Begriffe bedeuten!)
___

Zudem möchte ich euch ans Herz legen, in diesem Thread -nicht- die Wikipedia zu zitieren.
Bilde dir deine Meinung - und sprich aus deinen Erfahrungen.
Kein Online-Nachschlagwerk soll dabei die persönliche Meinung verunstalten.
___


Liebe Grüße, und willkommen in einer Diskussion des Wahnsinns (:


----------



## skeggmikill (17. September 2009)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich deine Frage? Zu welcher Gruppe sich jeder zählt? Oder womit man selbige verbindet?


----------



## claet (17. September 2009)

Ich zitiere gerne Wikipedia um eben genau zu verhindern, dass jemand ein Wort was ich benutze nicht oder falsch versteht. Beziehungsweise versuche Leuten zu erklären, warum sie vorsichtig sein müssen mit Worten, da sie offensichtlich nicht wissen was gemeint ist. 

Und ansonsten gehts mir wie skeggmikill, bin nicht ganz sicher wie ich mit dem Thread umgehen soll und warte mal ab bis ich mich einmische =)


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt eigentlich deine Frage? Zu welcher Gruppe sich jeder zählt? Oder womit man selbige verbindet?



Was man damit verbindet, wozu man sich zählt.
Egal obs jetzt aus dem musikalischen, politischen oder szenetechnischen kommt.

Egal ob man jetzt über Punks (Szene), über Rocker (Musik) oder über Monarchen (Politik) reden will.
Was duldet man nicht und wofür setzt man sich ein? Wie definiert ein jeder diese Begriffe?

Ich will dass dieser Thread zur Aufklärung dient, dass die Leute wissen, worüber sie sich unterhalten wenn eines der Wörter wiedermal fällt (:


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ich zitiere gerne Wikipedia um eben genau zu verhindern, dass jemand ein Wort was ich benutze nicht oder falsch versteht. Beziehungsweise versuche Leuten zu erklären, warum sie vorsichtig sein müssen mit Worten, da sie offensichtlich nicht wissen was gemeint ist.



Das Problem hierbei ist, dass du selber dann als Idiot da stehst.
Weil wenn du die Wikipedia zitierst, zeigst du, dass du selber keine Ahnung hast und es erstmal genau "raussuchen" musst (: Deshalb mag ich die Wiki-Zitate nicht.

Ich verstehe was du meinst - aber ich will, dass hier wirklich mal jeder aus seinem Standpunkt erzählt. Ohne großartig ans richtige Schema angelehnt zu sein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das Problem hierbei ist, dass du selber dann als Idiot da stehst.
> Weil wenn du die Wikipedia zitierst, zeigst du, dass du selber keine Ahnung hast und es erstmal genau "raussuchen" musst (: Deshalb mag ich die Wiki-Zitate nicht.
> 
> Ich verstehe was du meinst - aber ich will, dass hier wirklich mal jeder aus seinem Standpunkt erzählt. Ohne großartig ans richtige Schema angelehnt zu sein.



Wenn du aber informieren willst, was wie welches Wort was bedeutet und welche Bezeichnung wofür benutzt wird... kannst du nicht vom Standpunkt ausgehen, diese sind fest definiert...
Generell die Prämisse "Wikipedia = Idioten" ist mehr als... eigenartig... also sagst du auch, jeder der ein Lexikon hat und darin nachschlägt, dass diese auch Idioten sind?


----------



## LordofDemons (17. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn du aber informieren willst, was wie welches Wort was bedeutet und welche Bezeichnung wofür benutzt wird... kannst du nicht vom Standpunkt ausgehen, diese sind fest definiert...
> Generell die Prämisse "Wikipedia = Idioten" ist mehr als... eigenartig... also sagst du auch, jeder der ein Lexikon hat und darin nachschlägt, dass diese auch Idioten sind?


von der logik her wär ich n totaler idiot weil ich alles im brockhaus anchschlag XD


----------



## Camô (17. September 2009)

Ich höre gerne Jay-Z, Eminem, Kanye West, Sean Paul, Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit, Dizzee Rascall, Daft Punk, Empire of the Sun, Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Bloodhound Gang, Peter Fox, David Guetta, Lil'Wayne ... musikalisch kann ich mich also nicht festlegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige politisch-gesellschaftskritische Thema, über das ich mich momentan auslassen würde, ist der Held vom Münchner S-Bahnhof. Mich kotzt es an, dass befragte Passanten nun Angst hätten, in einer ähnlichen Situation Zivilcourage zu zeigen. Angst dominiert nun den Alltag und ist symbolisierend für eine im Großen und Ganzen ignorante, selbstgefällige Gesellschaft.

Respekt: Gestriges Beispiel - eine inkontinente Frau betritt den Bus und setzt sich mittig in die letzte Reihe, in der Vorletzten saß ich. Natürlich war der Gestank bestialisch und ich hätte es nachvollziehen können, wenn sich einige wegsetzen. In der Sitzreihe mir gegenüber aber saß ein Typ mit einer Freundin (keine feste). Sofort begann er, sich darüber zu beschweren, dass es extrem stinkt, irgendjemand habe "sich in die Hosen gepisst und sollte sich mal waschen". Das ging über mehrere Minuten so, irgendwann musste ich raus. 
Wie stellt man sich denn nun diesen Typen vor? Ein Ausländer, der seiner Freundin mit markigen Sprüchen imponieren wollte? Oder ein deutscher Vollasi, der außer dummes Zeugs zu brabbeln eh nix gebacken kriegt? Nein, denn es war ein ganz normaler Typ mit einer ganz normalen Freundin neben sich, der vom äußeren Erscheinungsbild keiner Fliege was zu Leide tun würde, ja vllt sogar von grundauf einen sympathischen ersten Eindruck macht.

Es ist wohl offensichtlich worauf ich hinaus will: Respektlosigkeit hat eben kein Gesicht, nur Vorurteile.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich höre gerne Jay-Z, Eminem, Kanye West, Sean Paul, Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit, Dizzee Rascall, Daft Punk, Empire of the Sun, Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Bloodhound Gang, Peter Fox, David Guetta, Lil'Wayne ... musikalisch kann ich mich also nicht festlegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das nenn ich unentschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer ist den dizzee rascall? sagt mir gar nix =O


----------



## LordofDemons (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das nenn ich unentschlossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


falsch Weltoffen!

oder

Interessiert


----------



## Lillyan (17. September 2009)

Kann es sein, dass sich hier einige Leute wirklich extrem gegeneinander eingeschossen haben? Wenn es so ist, dann nutzt bitte die Ignore-Funktion. Es geht einfach nicht, dass man sich in fast jedem Thread wegen Kleinigkeiten persönlich angreift.

Bleibt bitte beim Thema... und das sachlich!


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass sich hier einige Leute wirklich extrem gegeneinander eingeschossen haben? Wenn es so ist, dann nutzt bitte die Ignore-Funktion. Es geht einfach nicht, dass man sich in fast jedem Thread wegen Kleinigkeiten persönlich angreift.
> 
> Bleibt bitte beim Thema... und das sachlich!



Ich entschuldige mich ernsthaft, wenn ich aggressiv oder ähnlich rüberkommen bin... Es war auch nicht meine Absicht irgendwen anzugreifen, ich wollte lediglich auf Logikfehler aufmerksam machen und dies hätte ich auch genauso bei jedem anderen gemacht.#

Edit: Um zum Thema noch etwas beizutragen:

Musikalisch würde ich mich als... eh... weitgefasst bezeichnen... Ich höre von Opern, über Swing, Jazz, Pop, Blues, Soundtracks, Rock'n'Roll, Metal ja sogar das ein oder andere Rap und Hip-Hop zeug relativ viel, ansonsten Obessiv Wissensgierig, manche würden sagen Geekig & Nerdig, schon fast das standard Klischee, klein, dick, Brille, gern zu Hause, Sommerhassend und zu Intelligent für den groben Pöbel ^^
Geh auch gern ins Theater, Musicals, Opern... 
Also im Prinzip relativ... unbezeichnenbar!^^


----------



## skeggmikill (17. September 2009)

Hast du inzwischen schon was löschen müssen, Lillyan? Weil, ich sehe hier bisher keine persönlichen Angriffe.


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

(: Hm. Naja, das sind ja jetzt die Artists.

Mehr würden mich die Szenebezeichnungen interessieren.
Wer sieht sich als Goth und warum.
Warum sind alle Grunger entweder Linksextrem oder zumindest Anti-Rechts?
Warum verherrlicht die Jugend Che Guevara?
Wann ist man ein "Metaller". Was macht einen dazu?
Wann ist man Emo? Wer ist ein Emo? Was bedeutet Emo für -dich-?

Sowas halt (:


----------



## Lillyan (17. September 2009)

Ich persönlich gehöre keiner Gruppe an. Ich bin emotional ohne ein Emo zu sein, zu brav um ein Punk zu sein, zu ausgeflippt und täglich in die Oper zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Musik höre ich Querbeet, von richtig alten Schinken bis hin zu den Charts (solang es nicht zu extrem ist). In der Pubertät versucht man immer mal irgendeiner Gruppe anzugehören, aber irgendwie hab ich auch da wonirgends wirklich reingepaßt, allerdings hatte ich dafür auch kein Problem mit irgendjemandem. Die meisten würden mich wahrscheinlich als Langweiler beschreiben, aber hauptsache ich bin glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skeggmikill (17. September 2009)

Gibt es solche Einteilungen immer noch? Na gut, wenn ich mich so ansehe bin ich wohl kein Metaler mehr, auch wenn ich hauptsächlich diese Musik höhre.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Wann ist man ein "Metaller". Was macht einen dazu?



lange ungepfelgte haare,immer ein bier in der hand,trve metal hören (also kein soad,bmfv,korn und linkin park(ist linkin park überhaupt metal O_o?)),emos niedermachen die wacken überfluten,intolerant gegenübner hip-hop,techno,rap und was weiß ich dingens und zu guter letzt immer ein dreckiges band t-shirt von wahlweise Amon Amarth,Cannibal corpse,Iron Maiden,Slayer oder von irgendener anderen trve metal band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(vorsicht ironie könnte enthalten sein) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich persönlich gehöre keiner Gruppe an. Ich bin emotional ohne ein Emo zu sein, zu brav um ein Punk zu sein, zu ausgeflippt und täglich in die Oper zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tja dann gehört ich wohl zur gruppe "lillyan" mit der einschränkung das charts nur sehr gering bei mir vertreten sind dafür verstärkt alle arten metal und rock diverse abarten und verwandte musikarten.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lange ungepfelgte haare,immer ein bier in der hand,trve metal hören (also kein soad,bmfv,korn und linkin park(ist linkin park überhaupt metal O_o?)),emos niedermachen die wacken überfluten,intolerant gegenübner hip-hop,techno,rap und was weiß ich dingens und zu guter letzt immer ein dreckiges band t-shirt von wahlweise Amon Amarth,Cannibal corpse,Iron Maiden,Slayer oder von irgendener anderen trve metal band
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kewl dann bin ich ja trve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: doppelpost aufgrund von massivem brainlag!


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kewl dann bin ich ja trve
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



yey dann können wa ja zusammen trve sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das einzige was mir fehlt ist das bier in der hand =/ zu teuer das zeug um jeden tag zu trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skeggmikill (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lange ungepfelgte haare,immer ein bier in der hand,trve metal hören (also kein soad,bmfv,korn und linkin park(ist linkin park überhaupt metal O_o?)),emos niedermachen die wacken überfluten,intolerant gegenübner hip-hop,techno,rap und was weiß ich dingens und zu guter letzt immer ein dreckiges band t-shirt von wahlweise Amon Amarth,Cannibal corpse,Iron Maiden,Slayer oder von irgendener anderen trve metal band
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann war ich auch zu meinen langhaarigen-Lederjacken-zeiten wohl kein richtiger Metaler! (Ironie verstanden.)




> tja dann gehört ich wohl zur gruppe "lillyan"


 Scheinst ja gar nicht so langweilig zu sein, Lillyan. Im Gegenteil: Hast eine neue eigene Gruppe definiert!


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. September 2009)

ich bin ein 

offenkoservativerbikermetalcowboyspießerzockervielfraßgeniesserstaundendermisant
hropirrerzynikergemütsmenschflamernihilistdänikenfanwasweissichalles

Mensch.

Da fehlt bestimmt noch das meiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lange ungepfelgte haare,immer ein bier in der hand,trve metal hören (also kein soad,bmfv,korn und linkin park(ist linkin park überhaupt metal O_o?)),emos niedermachen die wacken überfluten,intolerant gegenübner hip-hop,techno,rap und was weiß ich dingens und zu guter letzt immer ein dreckiges band t-shirt von wahlweise Amon Amarth,Cannibal corpse,Iron Maiden,Slayer oder von irgendener anderen trve metal band
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Och da kommts mir iwie vor als würdeste Iron Maiden nieder machen ^^, ne hm dann bin ich ja fast einer woohoo und ja Linkin Park ist zum Teil Nu Metal.


----------



## Camô (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das nenn ich unentschlossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So wirklich populär wurde er erst in diesem Jahr, Viel weiß ich nicht über ihn, er ist Brite und macht popige Elektromusik mit einer Spur HipHop. "Dance Wit Me" und "Bonkers" sind seine bisher größten Hits.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

mhh dann versuch ich mich ma irwo einzuordnen mhh ok also ich hör metal hauptsächlich (wer hätts gedacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aberauch rock und manchmal auch so richtung seeed und peter fox
ich trage gerne kurze hosen mit tarn muster...camouflage heißt das ja glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und t-shirts (<3 mein disturbed t-shirt)
hab lange haare (manchmal auch gekämt und gepflegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
ich selbst würd mich schon eher zu den metallern einordnen =O


----------



## Urengroll (17. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich höre gerne Jay-Z, Eminem, Kanye West, Sean Paul, Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit, Dizzee Rascall, Daft Punk, Empire of the Sun, Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Bloodhound Gang, Peter Fox, David Guetta, Lil'Wayne ... musikalisch kann ich mich also nicht festlegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Interessant ähnlich hätte ich auch aufgezäghlt nur eben noch dazu:

Artic Monkeys, Sergj Tenkian(ehemals Frontsänger SoaD),Muse,The Killers,Keane,Coldplay,Scars on Broadway,Fedde le Grand,
Lady Gaga,Toten Hosen,Ärtze,Franz Ferdinand, Seed, Creed, MGMT, The 69 Eyes,Him, Eric Clapton, Disturbed usw.
(grundsätlich nicht immer alles Lieder sondern nur vereinzelte)

Eigentlich recht Querbeet. Rock/Pop/Metal/R'n'B/Trance/Ska/Classic wichtg ist, das mir gefällt und nicht den anderen..................^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Och da kommts mir iwie vor als würdeste Iron Maiden nieder machen ^^, ne hm dann bin ich ja fast einer woohoo und ja Linkin Park ist zum Teil Nu Metal.



ICH WERDE/WÜRDE !NIEMALS! iron maiden niedermachen =O xDDD aha linkin park is also nu metal k...


Camô schrieb:


> So wirklich populär wurde er erst in diesem Jahr, Viel weiß ich nicht über ihn, er ist Brite und macht popige Elektromusik mit einer Spur HipHop. "Dance Wit Me" und "Bonkers" sind seine bisher größten Hits.



mhh sagt mir irgendwie gar nüchts =o naja hab schon seit den ferien nichmehr vor 22 uhr fernsehen gekuckt..da verpasst man schon manches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (17. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich persönlich gehöre keiner Gruppe an. Ich bin emotional ohne ein Emo zu sein, zu brav um ein Punk zu sein, zu ausgeflippt und täglich in die Oper zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auf das sich nach so einer vorbildlichen Aussage das überstrapazierte Schubladen-denken aufhören oder zumindest auf ein erträglicheres Maß sich verringere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/unbekannten Zauberspruch und eine geheime Formel murmelnd aufsagt


----------



## skeggmikill (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> (: Hm. Naja, das sind ja jetzt die Artists.
> 
> Mehr würden mich die Szenebezeichnungen interessieren.



Ich glaube, das sollte hier keine Musikgeschmackaufzählung werden, zumindest nach dem Wunsch der Erstellerin des Thread.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

Achja vergessen: Trekkie... Ziemlicher Hardcore Trekkie... aber trotzdem habe ich den Sinn für die Realität nicht verloren... wie so viele...


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Achja vergessen: Trekkie... Ziemlicher Hardcore Trekkie... aber trotzdem habe ich den Sinn für die Realität nicht verloren... wie so viele...



trekkie?


----------



## Urengroll (17. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Achja vergessen: Trekkie... Ziemlicher Hardcore Trekkie... aber trotzdem habe ich den Sinn für die Realität nicht verloren... wie so viele...




"Magst" du dann auch "Star Wars"?
(Soll es ja auch geben)^^


----------



## Camô (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh sagt mir irgendwie gar nüchts =o naja hab schon seit den ferien nichmehr vor 22 uhr fernsehen gekuckt..da verpasst man schon manches
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist mir neu, dass man musikalisch eher übers Fernsehen als übers Radio bzw. inzwischen eher Internet berühmt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings hatte er natürlich auch schon eine relativ hohe Chartsplatzierung in Deutschland.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> "Magst" du dann auch "Star Wars"?
> (Soll es ja auch geben)^^



Och joar... geht... kann man sich angucken, die Spiele sind auch ganz lustig... ^^


----------



## Nawato (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ICH WERDE/WÜRDE !NIEMALS! iron maiden niedermachen =O xDDD aha linkin park is also nu metal k...



GUUUUT ^^ 

Naja wenn ich mich einordenen würde würd ich wohl als Metaller sein, trage so oft ich kann mein Disturbed Shirt und hatte bis vor kurtzem lange Haare hm, höre auch eigendlich nur noch Metall und mal Punk.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

Ihr seid alles Poser! Metalkiddies und Ghetto-Deppen!!!

/ironie off

Wer Iron Maiden niedermacht gehört gefoltert, gesteinigt, gevierteilt, in ein Säurebad geworfen, verbrannt und nochmal raufgepinkelt! In der Reihenfolge! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (17. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Auf das sich nach so einer vorbildlichen Aussage das überstrapazierte Schubladen-denken aufhören oder zumindest auf ein erträglicheres Maß sich verringere.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ist aber auch eine nette Aussage, wegen des Schubladen denkens.


Bin ich Metaller ,wenn ich die Musik höre?

Bin ich ein Emo, weil mir dunkele Klamotten mehr gefallen?

Bin ich Trekkie, weil ich alle Enterprise Folgen kenne?

Bin ich ein Computer Freak, weil ich WoW zocke?


.................^^


----------



## claet (17. September 2009)

Metal, lange (gepflegte) Haare, Nu-Metal, Rock, links, Idealismus: sehr links, Realpolitisch: Mitte-Links, MöchtegernPhilosoph, faul, sehr offen für andere Meinungen, Diskutiere gerne, Neige (leicht) dazu von anderen Aggressiv wahrgenommen zu werden (was ich gar nicht sein will), manchmal arrogante Tendenzen, von frühester kindheit her Trekkie, heute zusätzlich rießen Stargate Fan..

mehr fällt mir spontan auch nich ein


----------



## Camô (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ICH WERDE/WÜRDE !NIEMALS! iron maiden niedermachen =O xDDD aha linkin park is also nu metal k...



Joa auch wenn sie eher in diese Ecke gedrängt wurden, denn von echten Metallern wurden sie aufgrund ihres nicht unerheblichen HipHop-einflusses und der selbstzerstörerischen, emotionalen Texte nicht "respektiert". Hab ich zumindest mal iwo aufgeschnappt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> GUUUUT ^^
> 
> Naja wenn ich mich einordenen würde würd ich wohl als Metaller sein, trage so oft ich kann mein Disturbed Shirt und hatte bis vor kurtzem lange Haare hm, höre auch eigendlich nur noch Metall und mal Punk.



ich hol mir in nächster zeit mal ein amon amarth t-shirt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dannn noch nen vollbart wachsen lassen ne axt besorgen und nen trink horn und dann durch die altstadt rennen mitden worten MEIN LEBEN FÜR ODIN!!111


Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wer Iron Maiden niedermacht gehört gefoltert, gesteinigt, gevierteilt, in ein Säurebad geworfen, verbrannt und nochmal raufgepinkelt! In der Reihenfolge!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

ALL HAIL TO IRON MAIDEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> faul,



Laut meiner Reha-Berufsberaterin ist man nicht faul, sondern nur nicht genug motiviert.^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Bin ich Trekkie, weil ich alle Enterprise Folgen kenne?



Nur wenn du Klingonisch kannst... wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann schon fast mehr "Erfundene" Sprachen als echte... Quenya, Sindarin, Klingonisch, Somtiiq (grad dabei es noch zu entwickeln für eine Rasse in einem RPG)


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Joa auch wenn sie eher in diese Ecke gedrängt wurden, denn von echten Metallern wurden sie aufgrund ihres nicht unerheblichen HipHop-einflusses und der selbstzerstörerischen, emotionalen Texte nicht "respektiert". Hab ich zumindest mal iwo aufgeschnappt.



naja linkin park würd ich auch eher als "soft" nu metal bezeichen...zumindest wie sie jetzt sind :O früher warn die ja auch noch anders....ach und wenn irgend jemand sagt bäöää bäääh der hört ja linkin park du bist voll das opfer...dann scheiß drauf das sind eh bestimmt nur solche "trve" metaler die k.p haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber hier gehts ja auch nicht um linkin park also wieder BTT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> MEIN LEBEN FÜR ODIN!!111



Bei den Worten musste ich gerade an die grottige True Metal Band Manowar denken, naja 1, 2 gute Lieder haben se ja glaube ich.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur wenn du Klingonisch kannst... wie ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erm ... örm ... ok.
Ich würde mir ja Sorgen machen, wenn ich, anstatt einer echten Sprache, wo es was bringen würde, eine erfundene Sprache lerne, die wahrscheinlich nur unter "Trekkies" gesprochen wird. O.o


----------



## Urengroll (17. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur wenn du Klingonisch kannst... wie ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja wenn ich gerade emotional aufgeladen bin , weil ich mich gerade "blöde" verletzte habe und der Schmerz nachläßt,
könnte man meinen ich kann Klingonisch...............^^


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

Ich fang mal anders an (: irgendwie geht der Thread grad in die falsche Richtung.
___

Ich war in sehr jungen Jugendzeiten immer auf Achse.
Mein bester Freund war 5 Jahre älter als ich und ein Punk, aus der richtigen Punk-Szene.

Das heißt, er war nicht ein Ärzte-hörender Konzertspringer, sondern ein Mensch der ununterbrochen provoziert, rebelliert und "sigiert" hatte. Er trug stets rotkarierte Hosen, stahlbeschlagene Springerstiefel, ein richtiges Hundehalsband, einen recht großen blonden-roten Iro und sein Gesicht war ne Piercingsammlung. Rein menschlich, war er total okay, er war ein extremer Philosoph und war ab und an auch recht dumm, wenns um menschliches ging. Er interessierte sich sehr für Politik und arbeitete beruflich als Lagerist.

Ich hab mittlerweile schon mehrere Jahre keinen Kontakt mehr zu ihm, weil sich der Kontakt verlaufen hat und weil ich diese "Szene-Menschen" vermeide. Aber dennoch, hab ich immer wieder auf solche "Punks" getroffen. Und jene Punks, wussten nichtmal was New-Wave ist  Die wussten nix von Crass oder Dead Kennedys.. für die waren die Ärzte und Exploited schon Oldies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf alle Fälle, waren es bösartige Menschen. Sie verurteilten andere als "Pseudos", weil sie nicht grad Fans der toten Hosen waren. Sie verurteilten Leute, die ab und an mal Rock hörten - sich aber Einstellungstechnisch dennoch als Punks bezeichneten. Sie verurteilten Leute, welche tausendmal mehr über die Szene wissen, welche sie zu verteidigen versuchten.
___

Ich kannte viele Menschen aus vielen dieser Szenen. Zu einigen gehörte ich in meiner Jugend ebenfalls.
Und irgendwie, je mehr diese Szenen zum "Jugendkult" werden, desto extremer werden sie.
Sagt jemand "Ich bin Satanist" wird er verböhnt - aber Einstellungstechnisch ist fast jeder Mensch ein Stück "Satanist". Es weiß nur keiner, weil keiner einen Schimmer hat was Satanismus eigentlich ist.
___

Ich gehöre keiner Szene mehr an.
Ich höre harte Musik, schäm mich aber nicht, wenn ich mal zu ner alten Guns'n'Roses CD greife und bei "November Rain" träume. Ich mag gothische Bilde, schäme mich aber nicht, wenn ich ab und zu bei grell-kitschigen Punk-Skulpturen schmunzle. Ich gehe und arbeite auf Metalfestivals, schäme mich aber trotzdem nicht zu sagen, dass ich auch schon mal in ner Oper war. Ich stehe auf Splatter-Filme, bin aber trotzdem nicht zu feige zuzugeben, dass ich Angst vor Spritzen hab.

Und dieses "Nicht-Angehören", gibt einen gewissen Schutz.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Erm ... örm ... ok.
> Ich würde mir ja Sorgen machen, wenn ich, anstatt einer echten Sprache, wo es was bringen würde, eine erfundene Sprache lerne, die wahrscheinlich nur unter "Trekkies" gesprochen wird. O.o



US Spezialeinheiten sprechen Klingonisch um ihre Mitteilungen zu codieren, da der Feind gerne mal Englisch kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (17. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> US Spezialeinheiten sprechen Klingonisch um ihre Mitteilungen zu codieren, da der Feind gerne mal Englisch kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Echt jetzt? lol ..

also das andere Englisch können is klar, aber sich ausgerechnet Klingonisch auszusuchen is schon .. naja lol xD

Kapla!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> US Spezialeinheiten sprechen Klingonisch um ihre Mitteilungen zu codieren, da der Feind gerne mal Englisch kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dazu will ich aber eine Quelle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Könnte schwören, die haben ihren eigenen Code ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich fang mal anders an (: irgendwie geht der Thread grad in die falsche Richtung.
> ___



ach..du willst halt eher so wissen wie die leute zum emo,metaler,goth,hopper oder whatever geworden sind?und so sachen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

Kam zumindest mal auf Phoenix in einer Reportage über US Spezialeinheiten, da haben die anwesenden gesagt sie würden ihre Nachrichten in Klingonisch codieren, da der Nahe Osten definitiv nichts davon wissen kann xD

Achja... Trekkie bin ich seit ich 5 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nie was anderes gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 begann mit einem kleinen Modellschiff, was ich unbedingt haben wollte, weil es so total schön aussah... Excelsiorklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. September 2009)

Politik intressiert mich (noch) nicht gross und ich informiere mich da nicht.



Ich höre hauptsächlich Black Metal (Endstille, Gorgoroth, Burzum, etc.), Epic/Pagan Metal (Ensiferum, Finntroll, Kivimetsän Druidi, etc.) und am liebsten habe ich eine Mischung der beiden Genre (z. B. Finsterforst).

Ich bete aber weder Odin oder Satan an! Meiner Meinung nach soll jeder an Jenes glauben, was er möchte, solange er damit Hoffnung/Glück/Zufriedenheit findet! 
Deswegen hasse ich Menschen, welche anderen ihren Glauben andrehen wollen, was mir in meiner Umgebung besonders bei Christen auffällt, was nicht bedeuted, dass ich deswegen ALLE Christen verachte.

Ich glaube jedoch an mich, als Mensch, sehe Satan aber als ein gutes Symbol für die Menschheit. Gott & Satan sind in meinen Augen Symbole, welche man auf viele Arten und Weisen interpretieren kann.


Bäääh, schreiben liegt mir nicht... >.>


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach..du willst halt eher so wissen wie die leute zum emo,metaler,goth,hopper oder whatever geworden sind?und so sachen?



Nein, sondern warum sie sich als das sehn, für das sie sich halten.
Was macht sie dazu? Warum bezeichnen sich Leute als sowas?
Besonders, weil ja der Großteil davon nichtmal ansatzweise weiß wovon er spricht 


@Selor
Jetzt hab ich dich schon die ganze Zeit auf ignore und muss mir trotzdem von dir den Thread ins Offtopic reißen lassen. Ich kann deine Antwort nicht lesen, also spar sie dir bitte ganz.

Tu mir einfach einen Gefallen und hör auf damit.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Nein, sondern warum sie sich als das sehn, für das sie sich halten.
> Was macht sie dazu? Warum bezeichnen sich Leute als sowas?
> Besonders, weil ja der Großteil davon nichtmal ansatzweise weiß wovon er spricht



achso...ich versuch dann später auch nochmal ne halbwegs brauchbare antwort zu liefern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @Selor
> Jetzt hab ich dich schon die ganze Zeit auf ignore und muss mir trotzdem von dir den Thread ins Offtopic reißen lassen. Ich kann deine Antwort nicht lesen, also spar sie dir bitte ganz.



Äh hallo?!

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich mich Frage wie man ihn auf ignore haben kann. Der tut jawohl wirklich keinem was, kannst du ihm jawohl schlecht verbieten hier zu posten! Wenn du nicht weißt was er schreibt, dann verurteile es auch nicht. Er hat geschrieben wie er ist und warum er es ist. Genau das wolltest du hören ..


----------



## Urengroll (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Nein, sondern warum sie sich als das sehn, für das sie sich halten.
> Was macht sie dazu? Warum bezeichnen sich Leute als sowas?
> Besonders, weil ja der Großteil davon nichtmal ansatzweise weiß wovon er spricht
> 
> ...




Naja vielleicht Fragst du ja auch nur einfach an der faslchen Stelle!^^
Der Großteil hier hat eben geschrieben(meine Sicht der Dinge), das sie ja kein Emo/Punk usw. sind 
ergo können sie dir nicht sagen, wie die Leute so werden........................^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Sagt jemand "Ich bin Satanist" wird er verböhnt - aber Einstellungstechnisch ist fast jeder Mensch ein Stück "Satanist". Es weiß nur keiner, weil keiner einen Schimmer hat was Satanismus eigentlich ist.



Ich sehe mich selber auch als Satanisten.

Es gibt jedoch zu viele "Sorten" an Satanismus, da wundert es mich nicht, dass nicht viele einen Überblick haben (mich einberechnet)!



Ich denke hier an...

... die "Church of Satan", welche in Amerika eine offizielle Kirche ist und sich von Tier- und Menschenopfer distanziert.

... die "Joy of Satan", eine Sekte.

... kirchenlose Satanisten, welche weder Satan noch Gott als reales "Geisterwesen" sehen sondern als Symbol und sich eigene Sachen zusammreimen (so wie ich).


----------



## claet (17. September 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Ich sehe mich selber auch als Satanisten.



Okay, jetzt wirds ja doch noch spannend. 
Du siehst dich selber als Satanisten? Interessant .. was macht dich zu einem?

Dir ist bewusst, dass das auf andere ersteinmal verstörrend wirkt, oder?
Ich mein ich kann damit umgehen, ich bin neugierig ohne dich jetzt zu verurteilen.
Aber ne Vorstellung wie du das meinst hab ich nicht wirklich .. =)


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hol mir in nächster zeit mal ein amon amarth t-shirt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist so ein typisches Bild von Poster, mit dem ich mich gerne über das Thema unterhalten würde.

In deiner Signatur -> Abbath. Der singt hauptsächlich von Düsternis und hat weder eine religiöse noch eine politische Einstellung. Das einzige was er je betont hat war "Rechts bin ich nicht".

In deinem Ava -> Rob Zombie. Angehaucht vom Satanismus & gleicherwegs vom Atheismus.

Deine Meinung -> MEIN LEBEN FÜR ODIN.
Wie kommst du mit Amon Amarth auf Odin?
Zum einen - stehn die mehr auf Tyr. Zum zweiten - sind sie Fantasyfreaks.

.. das is wieder so ein Klischeezeug alles ._.
Erklär mir das mal.


----------



## Camô (17. September 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Deswegen hasse ich Menschen, welche anderen ihren Glauben andrehen wollen, was mir in meiner Umgebung besonders bei Christen auffällt, was nicht bedeuted, dass ich deswegen ALLE Christen verachte.



Lass die armen Christen aus dem Spiel!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am Wochenende habe ich mich mit paar Freunden an einer Tankstelle verabredet, um dann zusammen wegzugehen. Die Tankstelle lag ziemlich zentral. Auf jeden Fall spazier ich Richtung Tankstelle, als mir plötzlich ein junger Mann in weißem Hemd und Krawatte entgegenkommt und mit einem britisch-englischen Akzent sagt: "Christus is unser Erlöser ...". Ich hab abgewunken, begrüßte paar Meter weiter nen Kumpel und wir erspähten dann auch schon unsere Mitfahrgelegenheit. Und selbst auf diesen wenigen Metern wurden wir erneut angequatscht.
Das Problem lag aber weniger an den Christen, als an der Gegend. Die Tankstelle war die Anlaufstelle für so manches "Gesocks". An einer Stelle fluchte ein Schrank von einem Mann in sein Handy, an anderer Stelle streitete siche in Russe mit seiner Freundin.
Die armen Gläubigen waren schlicht am falschen Ort, wie der sprichwörtliche Schneeball in der Hölle. Ich fands iwie witzig, aber eigentlich taten mir die beiden Leid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich mich Frage wie man ihn auf ignore haben kann. Der tut jawohl wirklich keinem was, kannst du ihm jawohl schlecht verbieten hier zu posten! Wenn du nicht weißt was er schreibt, dann verurteile es auch nicht. Er hat geschrieben wie er ist und warum er es ist. Genau das wolltest du hören ..



Einstellungen -> Mitglied ignorieren.

Und doch, ich kann ihn sehrwohl drum beten hier nicht lange über Starwars und die Amis zu labern.
Oder hat es was mit dem Thread zutun?


----------



## 11Raiden (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Laut meiner Reha-Berufsberaterin ist man nicht faul, sondern nur nicht genug motiviert.^^


GOIL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich brauche nur Motivation!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. September 2009)

@Bel

Das lustige ist ja, wenn Punks sagen, sie möchten von der Gesellschaft so akzeptiert werden wie sie sind, aber jeden der anders aussieht grundsätzlich erstmal verurteilen das stimmt schon! XD

Trotzdem ein spaßiges Völkchen!^^


Bei Satanisten ist es was anderes. 98 % haben meine Mitleid weil sie sich eigentlich selbst damit kaputt machen und 2 % davon, sagen wir mal, sind mit vorsicht zu genießen! Und da zähl ich jetzt allgemein keine "ich hab ne Schallplatte rückwärts gehört ich bin jetzt Satanist!" oder "schaut mal ich kann die Augen verdrehen wie Type o negativ" dazu.


----------



## skeggmikill (17. September 2009)

Du hast doch nach Gruppen gefragt und warum sich Leute damit identifizieren. Was denkst du denn, was Trekkies sind?! Übrigens geht es da um Star trekk, nicht Star Wars. Du wolltest doch, dass man etwas Peilung hat, bevor man sich eine Meinung bildet, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, Belphega.


----------



## 11Raiden (17. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> @Bel
> Das lustige ist ja, wenn Punks sagen, sie möchten von der Gesellschaft so akzeptiert werden wie sie sind, aber jeden der anders aussieht grundsätzlich erstmal verurteilen das stimmt schon! XD
> Trotzdem ein spaßiges Völkchen!^^
> Bei Satanisten ist es was anderes. 98 % haben meine Mitleid weil sie sich eigentlich selbst damit kaputt machen und 2 % davon, sagen wir mal, sind mit vorsicht zu genießen! Und da zähl ich jetzt allgemein keine "ich hab ne Schallplatte rückwärts gehört ich bin jetzt Satanist!" oder "schaut mal ich kann die Augen verdrehen wie Type o negativ" dazu.


Menschen brauchen andere Menschen um sich daran zu reiben und dann daran zu wachsen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also sollte meiner Meinung nach ein gewisses Maß an Diskussion erlaubt sein, wobei da ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff und der Eigeninterpretation der Moderatoren unterliegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Bei Satanisten ist es was anderes. 98 % haben meine Mitleid weil sie sich eigentlich selbst damit kaputt machen



Wie selbst kaputt machen? Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz, könntest du mir das bitte erklären? =D (Ich will nichts anfechten oder Ähnliches, nur verstehe ich das nicht)


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Du bist so ein typisches Bild von Poster, mit dem ich mich gerne über das Thema unterhalten würde.
> 
> In deiner Signatur -> Abbath. Der singt hauptsächlich von Düsternis und hat weder eine religiöse noch eine politische Einstellung. Das einzige was er je betont hat war "Rechts bin ich nicht".
> 
> ...



O_o ok...

das der typ in meiner signatur abbath ist wusst ich nicht ich fand das bild nur genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rob zombie macht geniale filme und geile musik und das bild sieht (find ich) gut aus und naja bin auch "atheist" und dann passt das ja schonma mit rob zombie aber als satanist würd ich mich jetzt eher nicht bezeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das mit mein leben für odin nicht zu ernst nehmen =O das war eher als witz gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär aber auch lustig das mal zu machen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie ich mit amon amarth auf odin komme? ich mein ich hätte in ein paar lieder von denen schon den namen odin fallen hören...

und naja ich erfühl gerne klischees 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. September 2009)

satanismus wird sowieso ganz falsch gesehn bei satanismus ises so das die echten satanisen, also nicht Black Sabbath und konsorten den das ja gerne nachgesagt wird, den satanismus selbst eher als elitäre vereinigung sehn in die gar nciht jeder rein kann.
Also nichit so ne billovereinigung wie die kath. Kirche sondern eher als Vereinigung von auserwählten die die "Wahrheit" sehn.


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

Aaaah Lachmann (: Verstehe. hehe



DER schrieb:


> "atheist"



Gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum und weshalb bist du ein Atheist? Wir brauchen Gesprächsstoff!



> wie ich mit amon amarth auf odin komme? ich mein ich hätte in ein paar lieder von denen schon den namen odin fallen hören...



naja ;}


> und naja ich erfühl gerne klischees
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




(:


----------



## cbuffed76 (17. September 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Wie selbst kaputt machen? Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz, könntest du mir das bitte erklären? =D (Ich will nichts anfechten oder Ähnliches, nur verstehe ich das nicht)



nun ja, Satanismus ist (so neutral wie möglich gesehen) doch eher ins Nihilistische tendierend.
Chaos, Unordnung, Anarchie, Weltuntergang...
Zumindest soweit die landläufige Meinung.
Korrigiere mich, wenn Du das anders interpretierst.
Und das kann letztendlich nur zu (Selbst-)Zerstörung führen.

Seh ich zumindest so.
Glaubt man an Gott - und damit auch an die Existenz von Satan (ist schliesslich untrennbar miteinander verbunden), dann ist das die klassiche gut gegen böse Sicht, Ordnung gegen Chaos, Leben gegen Tod... Ich zumindest stehe lieber auf der "möglichst schönes Leben" Seite...
Ausrichtungen hinsichtlich Musik, Hobbies, etc. spare ich mir hier, das ist zu weit gefächert und vielfältig.
Ansonsten: sie Sig!
: D


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

cbuffed76 schrieb:


> nun ja, Satanismus ist (so neutral wie möglich gesehen) doch eher ins Nihilistische tendierend.
> Chaos, Unordnung, Anarchie, Weltuntergang...
> Zumindest soweit die landläufige Meinung.
> Korrigiere mich, wenn Du das anders interpretierst.
> Und das kann letztendlich nur zu (Selbst-)Zerstörung führen.




Awawawawawaaaarte 

Als erstes sollte man sagen das Satanismus keine Teufelsanbetung ist. Satanismus lässt sich nur schwer difinieren da Satanismus nur ein Sammelbegriff für verschiedene geistige strömungen ist die nicht zwingend etwas miteinander zu tun haben müssen.

In den meisten Satanistischen Loogen steht nicht die verehrung oder beschwörung des Satans im vordegrund, sondern die allgemeine Beanspruchung der eigenen Göttlichkeit. Der Mensch wird zum Maß der Dinge. Die Individualität steht im Vordergrund und Okkultismus und Satanismus sind in den meisten Fällen zu trennen. Satanismus hat nur etwas mit dem Ausleben des "Selbst" zutun.

Wie das Christentum die 10 Gebote hat gibts auch Gebote und Verbote im Satanismus:

die 9 satanischen Gebote

1. Hingabe statt Enthaltsamkeit
2. vitale Existenz statt spiritueller Hirngespinste
3. reine Weisheit statt heuchlerischer Selbsttäuschung
4. Güte gegenüber denen, die sie verdienen, statt an Undankbare verschwendete Liebe
5. Vergeltung statt Darbieten der anderen Wange
6. Verantwortung gegenüber Verantwortungsbewußten statt Sorge um psychische Vampire
7. den Menschen als bloß ein anderes Tier anzusehen(bösartigste aller Tiere)
8. alle der sogenannten Sünden, da sie alle zur körperlichen, geistigen und emotionalen Genugtuung führen würden, und
9. Satan sei der beste Freund, den die Kirche jemals hatte, da er sie über all die Jahre im Geschäft gehalten hat.



die 9 satanischen Sünden seien:

1. Dummheit
2. Anmaßung
3. Solipsismus
4. Selbsttäuschung
5. Zugehörigkeit zur Herde
6. Mangel an Perspektiven
7. Vergeßlichkeit gegenüber früheren Grundsätzen
8. Kontraproduktiver Stolz
9. Mangel an Ästhetik

__

Sie sind sehr.. "egoistisch".
"Ich" bin Gott. Ich schaue erst auf "mich" und dann auf die anderen, weil "ich" für mich am wertvollsten bin.


Btw - ich bin keine Satanistin (:
Ich hab mich nur ewig mit dem Thema befasst.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Aaaah Lachmann (: Verstehe. hehe
> 
> Gogo
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich muß meine antwort leider was kürzer gestalten da ich gleich weg muss aber ich versuchs ma

ich seh mich selbst als atheist weil ich nicht an gott glaube..ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das da son typ is derallmächtig ist...und naja wenn es ihn geben würde warum lässt er dann zu das solche schlimmen sachen passieren wie im irak und den gebieten da... und naja ich mag die kirche auchnichtso wirklich =O ich find den laden doch ziemlich bestechlich und helfen können die in extremen notlagen auch nicht (da gibts natürlich auch leute die sich für die menschen einstzen und unbestechlisch sind aber es gibt auch viele die es sind...) wie man z.b zur nazi zeit gesehen hat

naja das is so meine meinung thema 

achja und bei twilight of the thundergod von amon amarth gehts schon um odin =P


----------



## Düstermond (17. September 2009)

Ich bin eigentlich der Alles-Tollerierer und selbst der "Durchschnittsdeutsche".
Warum weiss ich nicht. Ich hab kein Problem damit, mich mit einem Hiphopper/Goth/../.. zu unterhalten und nehme die Meinung und das Gesagte der Personen auch ernst.
Obwohl ich mich beispielweise bei der Anwesenheit von schwarz gekleideten irgendwie unwohl fühle. Aber das ist persönliches Empfinden und man muss es nicht raushängen lassen.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. September 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Wie selbst kaputt machen? Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz, könntest du mir das bitte erklären? =D (Ich will nichts anfechten oder Ähnliches, nur verstehe ich das nicht)



Ich glaube: 



cbuffed76 schrieb:


> nun ja, Satanismus ist (so neutral wie möglich gesehen) doch eher ins Nihilistische tendierend.
> Chaos, Unordnung, Anarchie, Weltuntergang...
> Zumindest soweit die landläufige Meinung.
> Korrigiere mich, wenn Du das anders interpretierst.
> ...



Trifft es am besten! 

Wenn ich Satanisten höre muß ich immer an "spiel nicht mit den Schmuddelkindern!!" denken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und da gehts wirklich nicht um die Teenies die Heavy höre und sich mal ein umgekehrtes Kreuz anziehen.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> naja ;}



Örm ... Ja.
Ein Album von Amon Amarth heißt vollkommen zufällig "With Oden on Your Side"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Sie sind sehr.. "egoistisch".
> "Ich" bin Gott. Ich schaue erst auf "mich" und dann auf die anderen, weil "ich" für mich am wertvollsten bin.



Und genau da fängt es, das ein Mensch alles will! Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste! 

Der absolute Egoismuß ist der Feind der Nächstenliebe und ja eigentlich der Feind des Menschen ansich!

Ob jetzt Satanismus oder Kapitalismus immer wenn alle alles wollen kann es zwangsläufig nur schief gehen!


----------



## cbuffed76 (17. September 2009)

zunächst einmal Danke für das "Update"!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wieder was gelernt!

ich sprach da ja auch eher von der "landläufigen" Meinung.

Frage heute in einer Fußgängerzone 100 Leute, was sie mit Satan verbinden oder eben Satanismus.

Diese Interpretation ist sicher den wenigsten bekannt.

Die Gebote sind ja mal interessant

1. Hingabe statt Enthaltsamkeit
2. vitale Existenz statt spiritueller Hirngespinste
3. reine Weisheit statt heuchlerischer Selbsttäuschung
4. Güte gegenüber denen, die sie verdienen, statt an Undankbare verschwendete Liebe
5. Vergeltung statt Darbieten der anderen Wange
6. Verantwortung gegenüber Verantwortungsbewußten statt Sorge um psychische Vampire
7. den Menschen als bloß ein anderes Tier anzusehen(bösartigste aller Tiere)
8. alle der sogenannten Sünden, da sie alle zur körperlichen, geistigen und emotionalen Genugtuung führen würden, und
9. Satan sei der beste Freund, den die Kirche jemals hatte, da er sie über all die Jahre im Geschäft gehalten hat.


zu 1)
wenn in Exzess gipfelnd, dann nihilistisch

2) hmmmm, spricht jetzt ja nix dagegen. wird aber "Satan" als höchstes Wesen im Satanismus gepriesen? Da er/sie/es ja nicht physisch gesichtet/bestätigt wurde (wir lassen Vergleiche mit Osama Bin Laden, AH und Ähnlichen jetzt mal außen vor) würde sich aber Nr. 2 selbst aushebeln...

3) was ist denn bitte die "reine Weisheit (nicht Ariel, ich weiß)? das konfligiert doch direkt mit Nr. 2, oder?

4) prinzipiell OK

5) siehe mein Comment zu 1)

6) hihihi! die psychischen Vampire würd ich gern mal sehen! was macht man mit denen, die Verantwortungsbewusstsein nicht mit in die Wiege gelegt bekommen haben, aber lernfähig sind? Das is dann ja Diskriminierung!

7) fast 100% sign! nur: keine Tierart ist so zerstörerischer und gefährlich und bösartig wie der Mensch. ebenso fehlt den Tieren das Bewusstsein, dass es sie gibt und Tiere entwickeln auch keine Maschinen und Technik. Rein Biologisch wäre der Mensch wohl das am höchsten entwickelte, teschnisch versierteste, philosophischste aber auch gefährlichste Tier - zumindest bis dato auf unserem generell ganz schönen Planeten

8) siehe mein Comment zu 1)

9) konfligiert auch mit Punkt 2. Was genau stellt man sich denn bitte unter Satan im Satanismus vor? aus christlicher Lehre = höchster der gefallenen Engel (wenn wir nun von Luzifer aka Teufel aka Satan reden) und Verkörperung des Bösen/Schlechten - auch hier wieder keine Wikipedia Definitionen sondern christliche Lehre, bzw. allgemeines Bild. 
ich für meinen Teil finde nix Gutes daran Böses/Schlechte zu preisen, weil sie Nebeneffekte auf Institutionen haben...


Prinzipiell sind diese 9 "Gebote" für meinen Geschmack nicht wirklich attraktiv (aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden) und führen auch meiner Ansicht nach in eine - wenn ausgelebt - sehr selbstzerstörerische Richtung.
Aber jeder wie er/sie will.
Dafür haben wir ja von Gott den freien Willen bekommen!

; )))

und thx für die anregende Info!

So long


----------



## Konov (17. September 2009)

Ich war früher etwas abgefahrener, so in Richtung Links... jetzt bin ich ein Rechts- und Ordnungsbewusster Bürger. ^^
Ich kann weder mit Punks, noch mit Gothics, Nazis oder sonstigen Gruppierungen etwas anfangen, finde sie zum Großteil sogar eher anmaßend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (17. September 2009)

Ganz ehrlich? Mir gehen die ganzen Szenen und Schubladen ziemlich auf den Sack. 

Steht man auf Splatter oder trägt gerne schwarz, ist man Satanist und schändet Jungfrauen. Trägt man Chucks und hat Piercings im Gesicht, ist man ein Emo und selbstmordgefährdet. Soll doch jeder machen, denken und tragen dürfen, was er will.


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2009)

Ich finde alle Szenen laecherlich, nicht sie selber, sondern wenn man sie als eigenschaft  von menschen sieht.

ich bin ich ist genau die "szene" zu der ich mich zaehle


----------



## 11Raiden (17. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich finde alle Szenen laecherlich, nicht sie selber, sondern wenn man sie als eigenschaft  von menschen sieht.
> 
> ich bin ich ist genau die "szene" zu der ich mich zaehle


Gute Szene, die kenne ich auch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. September 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Mir gehen die ganzen Szenen und Schubladen ziemlich auf den Sack.
> 
> Steht man auf Splatter oder trägt gerne schwarz, ist man Satanist und schändet Jungfrauen. Trägt man Chucks und hat Piercings im Gesicht, ist man ein Emo und selbstmordgefährdet. Soll doch jeder machen, was er will.



Liebe Deanne! Wenn zu dir ein Satanist sagen würden: "Laß uns Jungfrauen schänden gehen!" würd ich ihm an deiner Stelle lieber sagen das du keine bist! XD

Nein, Satanist ist man nicht nur weil man schwarz trägt und mal ne Kette mit nem umgekehrten Kreuz um den Hals hat.


----------



## Deanne (17. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Liebe Deanne! Wenn zu dir ein Satanist sagen würden: "Laß uns Jungfrauen schänden gehen!" würd ich ihm an deiner Stelle lieber sagen das du keine bist! XD
> 
> Nein, Satanist ist man nicht nur weil man schwarz trägt und mal ne Kette mit nem umgekehrten Kreuz um den Hals hat.



Äh, ich glaube, da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Ich weiß durchaus, dass Satanismus nichts mit Tier- oder Menschenopfern zu tun hat, sondern sich eher auf die Erhöhung des Menschen konzentriert, aber darum ging es mir auch gar nicht. Mit meinem Beispiel wollte ich mich auch eher auf das weit verbreitete Klischee beziehen, das die meisten Menschen mit dem Satanismus in Verbindung bringen.

Beispiel:

Schwarze Kleidung ----> Satanist (Klischee: schändet Tiere und verwüstet Friedhöfe)
Chucks und Piercings -----> Emo (Klischee: weinerlich, hegt selbstzerstörerische Gedanken)

Was mich dabei am meisten nervt: die Leute wissen nicht mal, was hinter den Symbolen bestimmter Bewegungen steht und bilden sich ein vorschnelles Urteil. 
So werden Goths meistens sofort als Satanisten abgestempelt, weil der Großteil der Bevölkerung nicht weiß, was sie durch ihr Erscheinungsbild auszudrücken versuchen. 
Und weil genau so wenig Menschen eine Ahnung davon haben, wofür Satanismus wirklich steht (den Medien sei dank), werden völlig falsche Schlüsse gezogen und anders Aussehenden wird mit Unverständnis und Ablehnung gegenübergetreten. Und genau DAS geht mir gegen den Strich.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

@Deanne:

Dazu fällt mir was ein.
Ich hab des öfteren kurz geschorene Haare, trage alles schwarz und eigentlich recht normal.
Da meint doch tatsächlich so eine Frau, mich fragen zu müssen, ob ich rechts sei. O_o
Ich fragte natürlich verdutzt, wie sie darauf komme.
Sie antwortet: "Ja die kurzen Haare und die schwarzen Klamotten."

Ich meine, ok ... die kurzen Haare passen durch das allgemeine Bild der Gesellschaft von Rechtsradikalen in das Spektrum, aber beim Anblick meiner Klamotten MUSS man sofort sehen, dass ich mit Sicherheit nicht rechts bin.

Da war ich natürlich verdutzt und musste das erstmal klarstellen. Ob die das verstanden hat, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. September 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Äh, ich glaube, da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Ich weiß durchaus, dass Satanismus nichts mit Tier- oder Menschenopfern zu tun hat, sondern sich eher auf die Erhöhung des Menschen konzentriert. Mit meinem Beispiel wollte ich mich auch eher auf das weit verbreitete Klischee beziehen, das die meisten Menschen mit dem Satanismus in Verbindung bringen.



Ich glaube wir haben uns gegenseitig falsch verstanden! 

Ich wollte einen Witz machen der soviel besagte wie: "Wenn sie dich zum Essen einladen solltest du lieber abwinken, ich denke eher sie würden dich als Hauptgericht sehen!"

Und Klischee: für mich ist Satanismus durchaus etwas negatives! Das fängt bei den "normalen" Satanisten an und endet bei rituellen Beschwörungen auf Kreidepentagrammen mit Kerzen bei denen tatsächlich Opfer gebracht werden!

Es gibt noch genug von ihren Sekten......

Und trotzdem! Wenn ich jemand auf der Straße sehe mit schwarzen Klamotten, umgekehrten Kreuz, schwarzen Haaren und Fingernägeln unterstell ich im vorrangig, er hört halt nur die Art von Musik!^^


----------



## Deanne (17. September 2009)

Was den Satanismus und sein schlechtes Image betrifft, so ist es mir persönlich egal, ob sich jemand als Satanist, Christ oder Moslem bezeichnet, weil für  mich die religiöse Überzeugung meiner Mitmenschen relativ unbedeutend ist. Jede Religion hat ihre guten und schlechten Seiten und wenn ich an Intoleranz gegenüber Andersgläubigen, Verurteilung von Homosexualität und die Unterdrückung der Frau denke, frage ich mich, ob die großen Weltreligionen nicht alle irgendwo problematisch sind. 

Aber vielleicht stehe ich diesem Thema auch weniger negativ gegenüber, weil mich die Aspekte von Glaube und Okkultismus wissenschaftlich schon immer sehr interessiert haben, ich Religion aber generell kritisch gegenüberstehe.

Ach ja...

Bevor ich falsch verstanden werde: ich bin selbst Christin und zumindest auf dem Papier katholisch. Allerdings glaube ich weder an Gott, noch an den Teufel oder andere übermächtige Wesen. Das gilt übrigens auch für das Spaghettimonster, falls das noch jemand einwerfen möchte. ;-)


----------



## Zonalar (17. September 2009)

Ich bin Christ. Lese Bibel (immer wieder mal ein paar Zeilen) und ne menge andere Bücher (meist Fantasy). Gehe regelmässig in die Kirche, um dort Gott anzubeten und zu "lobpreisen" (ein pobliges Wort, beschreibt aber dass, was ich dort mache^^).

Aber bitte, steckt mich jetzt nicht in eine Schublade. Wenn ich euch so über Christen reden höre, könnte man meinen, sie seien langweilig, hochmütig, inkompetent, intolerant.
Diese Meinung vertrete ich nicht.

 Wenn ein Christ langweilig ist, hat er nicht verstanden, dass Gott will, dass wir glücklich sind und in dieser Welt auch "leben" sollen! Und unser Glück mit anderen teilen.

Ist ein Christ hochmütig, sitzt er tief in der Patsche. Den Gott missfällt Hochmut, und kann es nicht ausstehen, wenn sich Wunder selbst zuschreiben, anstatt Gott für das Wunder zu danken. In der Bibel steht auch, dass Gott seine Kinder "züchtigt", also sie erzieht. Und ich sags euch, wenn er das macht, wird dir das nicht gefallen. Ich wurde selbst so manches Mal von ihm belehrt. Und dann wünschst du dir, du hättest diesen dummen Fehler niemals gemacht^^(bei Missverständnissen, fragt mich einfach).
schnell ne Passage zum Papst: Der hat nen seeehr schweren job, sag ich euch. Der muss besonders sehr scharf darauf achten, dass er nicht dem Hochmut verfällt. 

ja, Gott verzeiht einem die Fehler, wenn er sie büsst. Aber busse tun heisst nicht "Tja, tut mir echt leid und so..." sondern, dass man seine Taten bereuht, und danach strebt, es nicht wieder zu tun. 
Einwurf: Dies ist ein prozess! D. h. dass es immer wieder zu Rückfällen kommen kann. Gott verzeiht einem trotzdem. Aber genau dann muss man fest glauben, dass man es mit Gottes Unterstützung schafft. Also: "Wenn man umfällt, wieder aufstehen und weitergehen".
Zudem sollten Christen nicht dumm wie Brot sein. sie sollten das Wort Gottes studieren, um auf ihre Weisheit zurückgreifen zu können, um den Menschen lehren zu können. Zudem sollten sie vorher immer den heiligen Geist bitten, dass er ihnen die Weisheit in den Texten offenbart, sodass sie nicht zu einem Trugschluss kommen.

Ich mache momentan das ICF-College. Dies ist eine frisch gegründete Schule von der Kirche, in die ich geh. Und einer der ersten Dinge, die einer unserer Teacher beigebracht hat ist: "Wenn ihr hier in diesen Raum kommt, gebt das Hirn NICHT mit der Jacke bei der Garderobe ab!". Wir sollten bei der Sache sein und fragen können wir jederzeit, um Missverständnisse und Irrlehren zu vermeiden.
Also wenn der Papst sagt: "Kondome sind böse", dann ist das mindestens fragwürdig. Man sollte sich erkundigen, ob ers in diesem Wortlaut gesagt hat, oder so umgedichtet wurde. Worauf er diese Aussage bezieht, wie er sie auslegt und was die Bibel davon haltet. 
btw: Wer mehr wissen will über ICF-College, soll einfach mal Googeln. Ich glaub, dass hilft weiter. Wenn ichs noch umschreiben würde, hab ich wieder 15 Zeilen^^.

Es gibt recht intolerante Christen. Ich denke aber, dass sie heute nicht mehr so stark ausgeprägt gibt, wie z.B. im Mittelalter (zum Glück auch). In der Bibel steht, dass man andere nicht töten soll. Also war Mittelalter ein absolutes "NoGo", was sie das geboten haben... Dies zählt auch für etliche Könige und Präsidenten, die glauben, in den Krieg ziehen zu können, und dann noch damit rechnen, dass Gott sie dabei mit Fähnchen und Tute unterstützt... '-.- . Wobei es da auch Situationen in der Bibel gibt, wo Gott auch wirklich den Israeliten in den Schlachten geholfen hat. Aber zu diesem Thema hab ich mich zuwenig befasst, um eine kompetente Meinung abgeben zu können. Aber informiert euch, was die Geistlichen Leiter unserer Welt dazu meinen! Also Bischöfe, Pfarrer, auch den Papst. 


Kurze Rückfrage: WAs haltet ihr eigendlich von mir? Bin ich in euren Augen ein Strenggläubiger Christ, der ständig die Bibel lest und nur mit versen um sich wirft? Oder denkt ihr, dass ich mir eine Maske aufsetze, und den Christen raushängen lasse? Oder denkt ihr (und diese Antwort ist mir am liebsten^^), dass ich tatsächlich Gott mit ganzer Seele, ganzem Körper und ganzem Verstand mich hingebe und von im leiten lasse?


Zum Schluss möchte ich sagen, dass ich pers. eher den Eindruck habe, dass "Nicht-Christen" viel intoleranter sind als Christen. Ständig werden wir bombadiert mit Vorwürfen und Kritik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , alles wäre nur heuchelei und wir täten alles zum Selbstzweck. 
Dies triftt (leider) auch auf manche Christen zu, und in diesem Falle ist eure Kritik nichts im Gegensatz dazu, wenn Gott eingreift und sie selbst "züchtigt".


----------



## K0l0ss (17. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Wann ist man ein "Metaller". Was macht einen dazu?






DER schrieb:


> lange ungepfelgte haare,immer ein bier in der hand,trve metal hören (also kein soad,bmfv,korn und linkin park(ist linkin park überhaupt metal O_o?)),emos niedermachen die wacken überfluten,intolerant gegenübner hip-hop,techno,rap und was weiß ich dingens und zu guter letzt immer ein dreckiges band t-shirt von wahlweise Amon Amarth,Cannibal corpse,Iron Maiden,Slayer oder von irgendener anderen trve metal band
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da, das ist METAL. \m/

Mal Spaß bei Seite und hier mein ordentlich Beitrag zur Sache.


Bin ich Metaler (schreibt man es mit zwei "L"? Metal schreibt man ja auch nur mit einem...)?

Ich trage zu 95% Band-Shirts alle in schwarz außer mein Metallica-Tour-Shirt in grau.
Ich höre zu 90% irgendetwas, was in der Genrebezeichnung "Metal" stehen hat. Aber ich höre auch Indie, Rock, Punk und selten ein wenig kuschliges, das aber auch nur, weil meine Freundin meine sonstige "Musik" nicht mag.
Ich war auf Wacken und trage das Armbändchen als Andenken, bin ich ein Metaler?
Ich habe Springerstiefel, bin ich Metaler? Oder Angehöriger einer anderen Szene, die diese nach Vorurteilen auch trägt?

Im Wacken-Froum bin ich ebenfalls ein wenig aktiv. Und dort werden Bands wie Bullert for my Valentine und Bring me the Horizon total runtergemacht. Sie würden ja gar nicht auf Wacken gehören und so. Bla bla bla. Sowas regt mich auch auf. Laut diesen Leuten im Forum haben diese beiden Bands 0 mit Metal zu tun. Ok. BmtH ist jetzt nicht so mein Ding, aber gerade das zweite Album von BfmV ist genial. Beim ersten Album kamen noch Vorurteile von wegen Emos. Aber ich denke das wollten sie mit dem zweiten Album abwerfen. Ich finde es lächerlich zu sagen, dass die Band nichts mit Metal zu tun hat oder nicht auf Wacken gehören, nur weil der eigene Musikhorizont begrenzt ist auf Bands wie Iron Maiden, Amon Amarth etc. Die machen aber auch gute Musik, will nichts gegen diese beiden Bands sagen. Aber man sollte auch neue Musik tollerieren und wenn es nicht dem eigenen Geschmack entspricht ist mal still und guckt sich sie einfach nicht an. PUNKT.

Dieser ganze Szene-Kram geht an mir vorbei. Bei einigen Leuten kann man vielleicht eindeutig sagen "Hey, guck mal der Punk da!". Aber nicht bei mir. Ich bin individuell. Ich habe meinen eigenen Stil, der aus Bandshirts, Hosen und Skaterschuhen oder Springern, 10 cm langen Haaren besteht. Manachmal sieht man es mir aber auch gar nicht an. Jetzt mag man vielleicht sagen Bandshirts und individuell? Ha! Aber mit diesen Shirts drücke ich halt ein gewissen Musikgeschmack aus. Individualität ist das, was leider langsam verloren geht, so kommt es mir zu mindest bei mir in der Umgebung vor. 

Gehe in einen Club und alle laufen sie da rum, was Außenstehende Emos nennen würden. Mitläufer mag ich nicht. Wenn sie es wirklich aus Überzeugung machen, weil ihnen der Stil und Style gefällt sollen sie es machen. Aber Mitläufer belächle ich nur.


Politisch kann ich mich nicht festlegen. Ich werde im Februar 18 und habe mich noch nicht wirklich mit der Materie befasst. Ich bin weder rechts noch links, noch grün, noch rot, noch gelb, violett, schwarz oder sonst was. Zu ein paar Sachen habe ich zwar eine Meinung, aber sonst mische ich mich da nicht ein. Es gibt Dinge im Leben für die interessiere ich mich mehr. Z.B. Musik.


&#8364;dit: Wo ich den Post meines Vorposters lese...
Ich bin Atheist, mir wurde kein Glaube anerzogen also glaube ich an nichts.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kurze Rückfrage: WAs haltet ihr eigendlich von mir? Bin ich in euren Augen ein Strenggläubiger Christ, der ständig die Bibel lest und nur mit versen um sich wirft? Oder denkt ihr, dass ich mir eine Maske aufsetze, und den Christen raushängen lasse? Oder denkt ihr (und diese Antwort ist mir am liebsten^^), dass ich tatsächlich Gott mit ganzer Seele, ganzem Körper und ganzem Verstand mich hingebe und von im leiten lasse?



Vorerst @Lillyan: Er hat gefragt, ich antworte. Er will unsere Meinung hören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[entfernt]


----------



## Scrätcher (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> [entfernt]



Glückwunsch! Wie bei den Punks liest man was von Randgruppen! Heavys ne Randgruppe! Leute ich bitte euch! Und dann dieses ständige: "Also mich kann man ja nicht aber wenn dann wäre ich ein aber alle halten mich für einen"

Jeder macht sich Gedanken wofür er gehalten wird aber wenn einer kommt und sagt: "Bitte, denkt auch mal daran wie ihr über andere urteilt"

UND BENJI HAT RECHT! Wird gleich wieder sowas vom stapel gelassen!

Das ist wie wenn ihr euch über Ohrfeigen beschwert und im nächsten Moment eine austeilt. 

Lustigerweise wird Benji dir das nichtmal krumm nehmen! Das ist ne Einstellung die Achtung verdient, dein Text da oben, der wird genauso belächelt wie jemand der so ne Aussage macht!


----------



## Lillyan (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Vorerst @Lillyan: Er hat gefragt, ich antworte. Er will unsere Meinung hören.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, er hat gefragt... man muss aber nicht beleidigend werden und kann seine Meinung vernünftig zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2009)

benji, wenn du im rl genauso bist, hast du meinen vollsten respekt. 
Wenn nur teilweise, trotzdem.
wenn nur ein bisschen, dann auch.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Wie bei den Punks liest man was von Randgruppen! Heavys ne Randgruppe! Leute ich bitte euch! Und dann dieses ständige: "Also mich kann man ja nicht aber wenn dann wäre ich ein aber alle halten mich für einen"
> 
> Jeder macht sich Gedanken wofür er gehalten wird aber wenn einer kommt und sagt: "Bitte, denkt auch mal daran wie ihr über andere urteilt"
> 
> ...



*hust* Ich hab Benjis Gottes-Gebrabbel "belächelt" und nicht sein Aussehen. Hier geht es doch hauptsächlich ums Aussehen, das bemerkt man zumindest, wenn man den Thread liest. Chucks, Iros, karierte Hosen, Band-Shirts bla bla bla ...

Und @Lillyan: Wie soll man Depp anders beschreiben? "Nicht ganz richtig im Kopf"? Er hat gefragt, wie wir ihn in unseren Augen sehen, ich habe geantwortet ... aber dass du da recht "feinfühlig" bist, hat man ja nicht nur in diesem Thread zur Genüge gesehen ... sry, aber ich zweifle deinen Mod-Posten offen an.

Hätte ich gesagt, dass er für mich nicht alle Tassen im Schrank hätte, wärst Du wieder aufgesprungen. Wie man es dreht und wendet, Du willst anscheinend, dass sich hier alle lieb haben.


----------



## TobyDD (17. September 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Da, das ist METAL. \m/



Wo wir schon bei Klischees sind: Das ist Metal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (17. September 2009)

Ich musste im Laufe der Jahre feststellen, dass es für mich keine Definition gibt, bzw ich seit jeher meine eigene Randgruppe habe.
Vielleicht fällt ja jemanden für mich eine Bezeichnung ein:

Ich höre: 
zu 70% Classic (Beethoven, Haydn, Rachmaninov, etc)
zu 30% Jpop und Jrock 

Ich lese gerne Mangas und schaue gerne Anime (allerdings nicht sowas wie One Piece oder Pokemon)
In meiner Freizeit spiele ich ausserdem zu 30% am PC, zu 40% treff ich mich mit meinen Freunden und zu 30% mach ich etwas total unerwartetes.

Ich fange im Auto an zu lachen, obwohl es keinen Grund gibt, habe mich noch nie im meinem Leben geprügelt, bin noch nie über Rot gegangen, und bin einer von denen, die sich brav an die Geschwindigkeitsregeln halten.

Dennoch bin ich alles andere als Brav: Ich habe in der Grundschule mit einem Kollegen die Schultoilette in Brand gesetzt, bin von 2 verschiedenen Schulen geflogen, und habe damals fröschen Chinaböller umgebunden und angezündet, aber habe dennoch mein Abi und meine Ausbildung mit einem Notendurchschnitt von <2 absolviert und war in jeder meiner Klassen Klassensprecher.

Ich spreche gerne Fremdsprachen, kann aber die Franzosen z.B. nicht leiden und hasse Amerikaner. Ich koche für mein leben gerne, tu es aber nie, da ich das abwaschen hasse. 

Wenn es 2 Optionen gibt, wähle ich grundsätzlich die dritte. Ich bin ein Klugscheisser der Grundsätzlich alles besser weiss als die anderen.

Ich glaube nicht an Gott, sondern an die Wissenschaft. Ich glaube, dass wissen Macht ist, aber man auch nicht alles wissen muss. 
Ich schaue mir gerne Zombie Filme an und würde mir wünschen auch mal in ein solches Scenario zu geraten.

Also, was bin ich?


----------



## Zonalar (17. September 2009)

Irgendwie habe ich ein schlechtes Gewissen. Wenn Menschen nicht mit mir übereinstimmen, werden sie gebannt, gesnared, gefeart oder einfach den Beitrag gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (*hust*leicht*hust* übertrieben ^^)

Und ich nehms dir wirklich nicht übel. Kannst du aber deine Meinung auch ein bisschen Begründen? Dann könnt ich sogar mal darüber nachdenken, ein bisschen an mir zu feilen. Also hat es einen konstruktiven Nebeneffekt^^


----------



## Scrätcher (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> *hust* Ich hab Benjis Gottes-Gebrabbel "belächelt" und nicht sein Aussehen. Hier geht es doch hauptsächlich ums Aussehen, das bemerkt man zumindest, wenn man den Thread liest. Chucks, Iros, karierte Hosen, Band-Shirts bla bla bla ...
> 
> Und @Lillyan: Wie soll man Depp anders beschreiben? "Nicht ganz richtig im Kopf"? Er hat gefragt, wie wir ihn in unseren Augen sehen, ich habe geantwortet ... aber dass du da recht "feinfühlig" bist, hat man ja nicht nur in diesem Thread zur Genüge gesehen ... sry, aber ich zweifle deinen Mod-Posten offen an.
> 
> Hätte ich gesagt, dass er für mich nicht alle Tassen im Schrank hätte, wärst Du wieder aufgesprungen. Wie man es dreht und wendet, Du willst anscheinend, dass sich hier alle lieb haben.



Fürs aussehen kann man nichts, für seine Ansichten schon!

Also hast du alles beleidigt woran er glaubt! Und mitunter sogar ihn!

Das zeugt von Respektlosigkeit und fehlendem Einfühlungsvermögen! Ja eigentlich ist es eine Art Ignorranz!

Wenn ich ne Frau wäre, du wärst ab diesem Zeitpunkt komplett unten durch! Ja eigentlich sollte ich dich dafür belächeln aber ich kanns nicht! Weil du mir leid tust! Denn ich frage mich: Warum bist du so respektlos? Hast du es nicht gelernt? Wurde dir nie Respekt entgegen gebracht? Liegt es daran?


----------



## 11Raiden (17. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin Christ. Lese Bibel (immer wieder mal ein paar Zeilen) und ne menge andere Bücher (meist Fantasy). Gehe regelmässig in die Kirche, um dort Gott anzubeten und zu "lobpreisen" (ein pobliges Wort, beschreibt aber dass, was ich dort mache^^).
> Aber bitte, steckt mich jetzt nicht in eine Schublade. Wenn ich euch so über Christen reden höre, könnte man meinen, sie seien langweilig, hochmütig, inkompetent, intolerant.
> Diese Meinung vertrete ich nicht.
> Wenn ein Christ langweilig ist, hat er nicht verstanden, dass Gott will, dass wir glücklich sind und in dieser Welt auch "leben" sollen! Und unser Glück mit anderen teilen.
> ...



Du bist eine Bereicherung für dieses Forum!

Bitte lasse mehr vor diesen Priveligierten von Deinem Licht leuchten und Deinem göttlichen Wesen auf dem rechten Pfad der Weisheit lenken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Du bist eine Bereicherung für dieses Forum!


Begründe doch das. Weil er dein Vorbild ist oder findest du ihn lächerlich?

Achja ich höre vorallem Rock und Metal, ziehe mich meistens schwarz an, aber würde mich nicht als Metaler oder sonst irgendwas bezeichnen. Ich weiss mein Name sagt eigentlich etwas anderes, aber das ist schon etwa 4 Jahre her und ich will ihn nicht ändern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Und @Lillyan: Wie soll man Depp anders beschreiben? "Nicht ganz richtig im Kopf"? Er hat gefragt, wie wir ihn in unseren Augen sehen, ich habe geantwortet ... aber dass du da recht "feinfühlig" bist, hat man ja nicht nur in diesem Thread zur Genüge gesehen ... sry, aber ich zweifle deinen Mod-Posten offen an.



Du hast mit einer Beschimpfung ohne jegliche Begründung geantwortet. Das ist kein Diskussionsbeitrag gewesen; sondern lediglich eine überflüssige Meinungsäußerung, die der Erfahrung nach in weiteren Flames ausartet. Jeder halbwegs kompetente Mod in jedem halbwegs ordentlichem Forum löscht solche Beiträge. Als selbsternannter Nicht-Depp sollte man das wissen, sonst kommen die Mitleser schnell zu einer entgegengesetzten Einschätzung Deiner Person - was mich BTT bringt:

Wofür man sich selbst hält ist nicht unbedingt das, als was man wahrgenommen wird. Das Selbstbild kann genauso täuschen wie das Bild, das andere von der jeweiligen Person haben. Ein "Erkenne Dich selbst" ist nicht möglich; dazu braucht es die Bewertung von anderen Menschen wie z. B. Kritik der Ansichten etc..


----------



## Zonalar (17. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich musste im Laufe der Jahre feststellen, dass es für mich keine Definition gibt, bzw ich seit jeher meine eigene Randgruppe habe.
> Vielleicht fällt ja jemanden für mich eine Bezeichnung ein:
> 
> Ich höre:
> ...



Ich sehe es eher als Beweis, das Gott wirklich jeden Menschen einzigartig gemacht hat^^
Ich hab mal mit steinen nach Autos geworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis ich mit dem Autofahrer zu den Eltern gefahren wurde...
Fehler passiert. Konsequent getragen. Draus gelernt.

Edit: Der folgende Beitrag ist komplett ernst gemeint: 11Raiden. Ich hab echt Schuldgefühle, weil ich nie auf deine Pn geantwortet hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss ich umbedingt nachholen. Sie is zwar schon nen monat oder so alt, aber trotzdem.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Begründe doch das. Weil er dein Vorbild ist oder findest du ihn lächerlich?



Weil er was hat und davon sogar sehr viel was vielen Menschen fehlt: Optimismus!

Hattest du schonmal nen größeren Unfall? Oder bist du in nem Rettungsdienst? Da liegt ne Person und ist vielleicht nur leicht verletzt, oder sogar schwerer verletzt und zittert! 

Du gehst ihn und redest ruhig auf sie ein:"Keine Sorge! Wir haben das unter Kontrolle, alles wird gut!"

Du sagst das "einfach so" doch diese Person wird sich deshalb beruhigen! Weil jemand da ist und ihr gut zuredet!

Es muß nicht immer ein Unfall sein, manchmal sind Menschen in Situationen die sie psychisch fast erdrücken oder sie haben einfach ein Motivationstief. Dann kommt ein Benji oder ein Raiden und sagen "Keine Sorge! Alles wird gut!"

Nur so dahingesagt und doch unbezahlbar! Weil sie mit ihrer ruhigen Art einfach überzeugen können!

Das sieht man natürlich anders wenn es einem gut geht, aber das ist auch ne andere Ausgangslage.....


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2009)

*seufzt* Wieso kann ich mich trotz allen bemuehungen bloss nicht so gut ausdrucken wie alle anderen hier


----------



## Urengroll (17. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es eher als Beweis, das Gott wirklich jeden Menschen einzigartig gemacht hat^^
> Ich hab mal mit steinen nach Autos geworfen
> 
> 
> ...



Aus welchem Gund hast du den die Autos beworfen?^^


Ich bin glaube ich(und selbst das ist ein Glaube), evangelisch aber so direkt an Gott glauben tue ich nicht. Wenn es mir mal schlecht gehen sollte, kann man ja mal damit anfangen aber so vergleiche ich Gott mit Supermann, wobei Supermann "cooler" ist....................^^


----------



## Zonalar (17. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *seufzt* Wieso kann ich mich trotz allen bemuehungen bloss nicht so gut ausdrucken wie alle anderen hier



Das wird schon. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, als ich noch neuer hier war^^Hab mich mit meinem Geschwafel immer von einem Problem ins nächste geritten, bis mich dann niemand mehr verstanden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber mit der zeit lernst, wie man Worte in die richtige Reihenfolge setzt^^

Ich bin saufroh, dass ich trotz allem Ärger, die ich hier im Buffed-forum hatte, trotztdem geblieben bin. Nur die paar Sätze von Scrätcher und 11Raiden und Dragon1 wiegen alles wieder auf.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Fürs aussehen kann man nichts, für seine Ansichten schon!
> Also hast du alles beleidigt woran er glaubt! Und mitunter sogar ihn!
> Das zeugt von Respektlosigkeit und fehlendem Einfühlungsvermögen! Ja eigentlich ist es eine Art Ignorranz!
> Wenn ich ne Frau wäre, du wärst ab diesem Zeitpunkt komplett unten durch! Ja eigentlich sollte ich dich dafür belächeln aber ich kanns nicht! Weil du mir leid tust! Denn ich frage mich: Warum bist du so respektlos? Hast du es nicht gelernt? Wurde dir nie Respekt entgegen gebracht? Liegt es daran?



Ich habe Respekt, aber nicht vor irgendeinem Gelaber. Reden kann man viel. Taten sind das wichtige.
Meinetwegen soll er doch in die Kirche gehen, seinem Gott fröhnen oder an Wunder glauben. Ich lasse ihm das und kann/will es nicht ändern.
Genauso sollte man (Benji macht das, Du nicht) aber auch die andere Seite ihre Gedanken lassen.
Wenn ich ihn wegen seinen Ansichten belächle, dann ist das mein Ding. Er hat gefragt, ich geantwortet.

Wenn ich leicht aggressiv werde, wenn jemand von Gott und seiner Gnade redet, dann ist das mein Ding. Genauso verstehe ich es auch, wenn jemand meine Ansichten bezweifelt.

Benji wird sich wohl denken "Arme Sau hat nichts im Leben, woran er sich halten kann.", ich komm ohne das perfekt klar und kann mir nicht vorstellen mit Gott als Last (Ja für mich wäre es eine Last) durchs Leben zu gehen. Ich hab genug Probleme auch ohne noch meine Zeit mit (in meinen Augen) unnützen Beten zu verbringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich ein schlechtes Gewissen. Wenn Menschen nicht mit mir übereinstimmen, werden sie gebannt, gesnared, gefeart oder einfach den Beitrag gelöscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist ja eigentlich schon mehr oder weniger erklärt, aber für dich mache ich das nochmal präziser.^^
Es ist einfach dieses Gerede von "Gott liebt jeden", "ich habe Wunder erlebt" etc. - das macht mich ganz kirre, weil ich nicht kapiere, wie man sowas ohne jeglichen Beweis glauben/behaupten kann. Ich hab wie gesagt nichts dagegen, wenn jemand so lebt/denkt wie Du, aber sobald es mir mitgeteilt, oder sogar direkt darüber diskutiert wird, geht der Blutdruck hoch.

Ich würde sogar wetten, dass wenn wir uns auf der Straße begegnen, könnten wir uns prima verstehen. Über irgendwelchen Müll lachen oder was weiß ich. Du solltest mir aber keineswegs sagen (Jetzt nur als Beispiel), wenn ich z.B. fluche - was ich häufig mache - dass Gott das nicht gefällt und ich damit aufhören sollte.
Da drehen sich die Fußnägel um und rollen sich wie Tapete.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. September 2009)

ach hört doch mal auf auf benji rumzuhacken der kirchlichen vereinigung der er angehört steh ich zwar kritsich gegenüber (hat für mich was von ner sekte) aber er is doch n netter junge


----------



## Lillyan (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Und @Lillyan: Wie soll man Depp anders beschreiben? "Nicht ganz richtig im Kopf"? Er hat gefragt, wie wir ihn in unseren Augen sehen, ich habe geantwortet ... aber dass du da recht "feinfühlig" bist, hat man ja nicht nur in diesem Thread zur Genüge gesehen ... sry, aber ich zweifle deinen Mod-Posten offen an.
> 
> Hätte ich gesagt, dass er für mich nicht alle Tassen im Schrank hätte, wärst Du wieder aufgesprungen. Wie man es dreht und wendet, Du willst anscheinend, dass sich hier alle lieb haben.


Ich lasse es ausnahmsweise stehen, um darauf antworten zu können. Benji, wenn es dich stört schreib mich bitte an, dann lösche ich es sofort.

Wenn du deine negative Meinung über eine Person nicht äußern kannst ohne beleidigend zu werden bist du wahrscheinlich falsch in diesem Forum. "Ich teile seine Ansichten nicht" oder "Wir werden wahrscheinlich keine Freunde werden" sagen in etwa das selbe aus und sind weit weniger beleidigend als "Depp" oder "Du hast nicht alle Tassen im Schrank". Das ist einfach ein Zeichen von Respekt und einem friedlichen Miteinander, welches einigen Leuten wohl vollkommen verloren gegangen ist.

Wenn du meinen Modposten anzweifelst kannst du mich oder auch Zam gerne anschreiben, wir sind jederzeit zu Gesprächen bereit... ich denke allerdings nicht, dass dies Thema des Threads ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. September 2009)

kennt ihr das auch wenn ein mensch durch freundliches antworten seelisch um so grausamer rüberkommt


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kennt ihr das auch wenn ein mensch durch freundliches antworten seelisch um so grausamer rüberkommt



das ist mein Steckenpferd   die hohe Kunst des Friendlyflames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BimmBamm kann das prima *bewunder*


----------



## Urengroll (17. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das ist mein Steckenpferd   die hohe Kunst des Friendlyflames
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Los beschmipf mich mit rosa Wattebäuschen.................^^


----------



## Lillyan (17. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kennt ihr das auch wenn ein mensch durch freundliches antworten seelisch um so grausamer rüberkommt


Auch das ist nicht Thema des Threads, zu dem wir nun aber bitte wieder zurück kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kennt ihr das auch wenn ein mensch durch freundliches antworten seelisch um so grausamer rüberkommt



Das erkläre mal.^^



Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn du deine negative Meinung über eine Person nicht äußern kannst ohne beleidigend zu werden bist du wahrscheinlich falsch in diesem Forum. "Ich teile seine Ansichten nicht" oder "Wir werden wahrscheinlich keine Freunde werden" sagen in etwa das selbe aus und sind weit weniger beleidigend als "Depp" oder "Du hast nicht alle Tassen im Schrank". Das ist einfach ein Zeichen von Respekt und einem friedlichen Miteinander, welches einigen Leuten wohl vollkommen verloren gegangen ist.



Ich bin ein recht direkter Mensch. Besonders in der Anonymität - wie es mit Sicherheit jeder kennt. Wenn jemand Müll labert, dann sag ich dem das. Da fällt aber kein "Sei mal still." sondern ein "Jetz halt doch mal die Fresse." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab dabei einfach das Gefühl, dass es besser rüberkommt und wirksamer ist als ein Kuschel-Kuschel-Gerede.^^
Ich merke, dass das Wort "Depp" falsch gewählt war, aber der "Druck" war richtig.



Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn du meinen Modposten anzweifelst kannst du mich oder auch Zam gerne anschreiben, wir sind jederzeit zu Gesprächen bereit... ich denke allerdings nicht, dass dies Thema des Threads ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne lass mal, ZAM ist auf deiner Seite und bei Dir bekomm ich immer Angst, direkt einen Bann zu kassieren.^^


----------



## 11Raiden (17. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Begründe doch das. Weil er dein Vorbild ist oder findest du ihn lächerlich?


Wenn ich jemanden als Bereicherung für das Forum empfinde, dann ist er nicht zwingend mein Vorbild und ganz sicher empfinde ich Ihn dann nicht als Lächerlich. ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Weil er was hat und davon sogar sehr viel was vielen Menschen fehlt: Optimismus!


Und spätestens wenn er Tot am Boden liegt ist es gleichgültig ob er Optimismus hatte oder nicht... Klar, denen die er helfen konnte werden sich vllt. an Ihn erinnern, aber mehr auch nicht... 
Optimismus ist schön und gut, aber trotzdem bekommt man einen Arschtritt dafür ...


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Auch das ist nicht Thema des Threads, zu dem wir nun aber bitte wieder zurück kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast recht, aber was genau ist das Thema?

Wie wurde ich zu dem was ich bin (oder glaube zu sein)

Bin ich wirklich was ich bin

Strebe ich an etwas zu sein was ich (noch) nicht bin und warum ?

Wir kloppen verbal auf Christen ein?


*sucht den roten Faden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Zonalar (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich habe Respekt, aber nicht vor irgendeinem Gelaber. Reden kann man viel. Taten sind das wichtige.


Da bin ich voll deiner Meinung! Komplett! Ich selbst sage immer wieder (und auch zu mir selbst), dass man das Evangelium den Menschen näher bringen soll. Und wenn es unbedingt sein muss, auch mit Worten.

Dies ist einer der Gründe, warum ich nach der Schule sofort mit einer Bibelschule angefangen habe, und als Volunteer bei meiner Kirche arbeite. Den Montag, Dienstag, Freitag und Sonnstag witme ich ganz der Kirche und helfe aus, wo ich nur kann.
Ein tag in der Woche (den Mittwoch) verbringe ich damit, Geld zu verdienen, damit ich mir die Bibelschule überhaupt leisten kann. Ich fahre dann immer erst 2h mit dem Zug, um einer Bäuerin auf dem Berg zu helfen, Zäune zu ziehen, Pflöcke in den Boden zu schlagen und ihr auszuhelfen wo ich nur kann (sie is glaubs alleinerziehend). Den ganzen Tag bis 5 Uhr. Dann fahre ich wieder 2 Std, nur um dann wieder in der Kirche zu sein. 
Hie rmuss man wissen, dass am Mittwoch-abend sich leute treffen, um sich gegenseitig Sachen beizubringen und Arbeiten für die Kirche zu erledigen. (z.B. Die Homepage der Kirche, Flyer gestalten, wie man ein Greenscreen macht. Also dass man den Mensch sieht, aber der Hintergrund ein anderer is, im Film. Wie man html schreibt usw. Man lernt suaviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Alleine der Donnerstag und Samstag ist für anderweitige Aktivitäten frei (z.B. mit euch über den Sinn des Lebens zu diskutieren^^Oder sein Stapel Hausaufgaben abzuarbeiten, die ich noch hab -.-).
Am Samstag ist mein Sabbat. Da schalte ich einfach ab und entspanne mich. Keine Verpflichtungen an dem Tag. Kein Stress. Einfach ein Tag Ferien^^


Taten sprechen mehr als tausend Worte.


----------



## 11Raiden (17. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich lasse es ausnahmsweise stehen, um darauf antworten zu können. Benji, wenn es dich stört schreib mich bitte an, dann lösche ich es sofort.
> 
> Wenn du deine negative Meinung über eine Person nicht äußern kannst ohne beleidigend zu werden bist du wahrscheinlich falsch in diesem Forum. "Ich teile seine Ansichten nicht" oder "Wir werden wahrscheinlich keine Freunde werden" sagen in etwa das selbe aus und sind weit weniger beleidigend als "Depp" oder "Du hast nicht alle Tassen im Schrank". Das ist einfach ein Zeichen von Respekt und einem friedlichen Miteinander, welches einigen Leuten wohl vollkommen verloren gegangen ist.
> 
> ...


Genauso und nicht anders!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoffe für Bloodletting, er nimmt diese Benimmschule an sonst sehe ich heir im Forum und für sein weiteres Leben schwarz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

Hast Du schon was von der hohen Kunst der Diplomantie gehört?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist ein sehr tolles und interessantes Fach, das solltest Du mal in Abendschule belegen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sage Dir es lohnt sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (17. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kennt ihr das auch wenn ein mensch durch freundliches antworten seelisch um so grausamer rüberkommt


Nein?

Wie geht das?
Bzw. was meinst Du konkret?
Gern auch Antort per PM. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich habe Respekt, aber nicht vor irgendeinem Gelaber. Reden kann man viel. Taten sind das wichtige.



Kennst du ihn? Inwiefern kannst du seine Taten beurteilen, wenn du nur seine Worte liest?



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Meinetwegen soll er doch in die Kirche gehen, seinem Gott fröhnen oder an Wunder glauben. Ich lasse ihm das und kann/will es nicht ändern.
> Genauso sollte man (Benji macht das, Du nicht) aber auch die andere Seite ihre Gedanken lassen.
> Wenn ich ihn wegen seinen Ansichten belächle, dann ist das mein Ding. Er hat gefragt, ich geantwortet.



Niemand hat gesagt das du nicht "dein Ding" machen kannst! In keinem Wort von ihm hab ich überhaupt gelesen, dass er dir auch nur Ansatzweise etwas vorschreibt. Ist es vielleicht sein Glaube der dir Angst macht? Denn vorschreiben tut er dir definitiv nichts! Also könntest du ihn auch einfach machen lassen! Und sagen:"Ist vielleicht dein Ding aber nicht meins!" Doch du hast ihn beleidigt! Also muß an DIR etwas nagen was DIR nicht passt!



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wenn ich leicht aggressiv werde, wenn jemand von Gott und seiner Gnade redet, dann ist das mein Ding. Genauso verstehe ich es auch, wenn jemand meine Ansichten bezweifelt.



Solange du für dich aggressiv bist, ist es dein Ding! Wenn du deine aggressivität gegenüber anderen ausläßt, ist es EUER Ding. Also wenn du schon aggressiv wirst, solltest du sagen was DU GEGEN den GLAUBEN hast oder WARUM du ihn HASST!



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Benji wird sich wohl denken "Arme Sau hat nichts im Leben, woran er sich halten kann.", ich komm ohne das perfekt klar und kann mir nicht vorstellen mit Gott als Last (Ja für mich wäre es eine Last) durchs Leben zu gehen. Ich hab genug Probleme auch ohne noch meine Zeit mit (in meinen Augen) unnützen Beten zu verbringen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und hier wird unterstellt! Bist du ihm vielleicht "feindlich" gesonnen weil du das Gefühl hast, er schaut auf dich herab? Weil er dich bemitleiden könnte? Da würd ich an deiner Stelle drüber nachdenken......denn gesagt hat er es nicht!



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ist ja eigentlich schon mehr oder weniger erklärt, aber für dich mache ich das nochmal präziser.^^
> Es ist einfach dieses Gerede von "Gott liebt jeden", "ich habe Wunder erlebt" etc. - das macht mich ganz kirre, weil ich nicht kapiere, wie man sowas ohne jeglichen Beweis glauben/behaupten kann. Ich hab wie gesagt nichts dagegen, wenn jemand so lebt/denkt wie Du, aber sobald es mir mitgeteilt, oder sogar direkt darüber diskutiert wird, geht der Blutdruck hoch.



Es gibt auch Menschen die sich vollkommen tätowieren lassen, Menschen die die absurdesten Dinge machen! Kann man den Glauben von anderen Menschen nicht einfach mal akzeptieren? Er beeinträchtigt DEIN Leben in keinster Weise! Ausser du hasst ihn, weil er so optimistisch ist und du es nicht etragst, eventuell nicht kennst!



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar wetten, dass wenn wir uns auf der Straße begegnen, könnten wir uns prima verstehen. Über irgendwelchen Müll lachen oder was weiß ich. Du solltest mir aber keineswegs sagen (Jetzt nur als Beispiel), wenn ich z.B. fluche - was ich häufig mache - dass Gott das nicht gefällt und ich damit aufhören sollte.
> Da drehen sich die Fußnägel um und rollen sich wie Tapete.



Und genau das ist es! Ihr würdet euch gut verstehen und trotzdem beleidigst du ihn hier? Wäre es umgekehrt und ihr würdet euch auf der Straße treffen, wolltest du dich dann überhaupt noch gut mit ihm verstehen? Selbst wenn er sagen würde du sollst aufhören. Wo wäre das Problem? Entweder du würdest es tun oder auch nicht! 

Warum ist denken und schreiben so wichtig? Taten, Taten..... 

Bevor man handelt ist es üblich das man meistens darüber nachdenkt. Und je mehr man denkt, desto mehr Möglichkeiten tun sich einem auf. Und wenn manche Menschen viel denken dann werden sie automatisch anders handeln! Nicht immer aber jedesmal wenn auch nur eine positive Handlung dadurch entsteht, ist es ein Gewinn!


----------



## Zonalar (17. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> du hast recht, aber was genau ist das Thema?
> 
> Wie wurde ich zu dem was ich bin (oder glaube zu sein)
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, ich habe den roten Faden gefunden^^Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist dieser Thread dazu da, seine eigene Meinung und Ansichten kundzutun und halt ein bisschen von sich selbst preisgibt. Wie man zu was steht, was für dich ein "Punk" ist, oder was du meinst, wenn du jemandem mit "Noob" beschimpfst. 

Dies hat den wunderbaren Nebeneffekt, dass wir uns alle ein bisschen näher kennenlernen und unsere Texte besser verstehen. Somit können Zwistigkeiten und Missverständnisse schneller und einfacher gelöst werden.

Und dies hilft wiederum nur allen^^


----------



## Scrätcher (17. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Nein?
> 
> Wie geht das?



warte:



Urengroll schrieb:


> Los beschmipf mich mit rosa Wattebäuschen.................^^



Hey! Nette Idee! Genau das worauf ich jetzt Bock habe! Jemand mit Wattebäuschen bewerfen! Nichts gegen dich aber ich such mir lieber ein Ziel das es Wert ist!


raiden? gesehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (17. September 2009)

Ich finde es wird hier viel zu viel in Schubladen gedacht!

Von wegen er wird denken, das ich eine arme Sau bin. Zuviel TV geschaut?^^


----------



## 11Raiden (17. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Taten sprechen mehr als tausend Worte.


Aber so was von SIGN!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Benji9 schrieb:


> Taten sprechen mehr als tausend Worte.


Aber so was von SIGN!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe den roten Faden gefunden^^Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist dieser Thread dazu da, seine eigene Meinung und Ansichten kundzutun und halt ein bisschen von sich selbst preisgibt. Wie man zu was steht, was für dich ein "Punk" ist, oder was du meinst, wenn du jemandem mit "Noob" beschimpfst.
> Dies hat den wunderbaren Nebeneffekt, dass wir uns alle ein bisschen näher kennenlernen und unsere Texte besser verstehen. Somit können Zwistigkeiten und Missverständnisse schneller und einfacher gelöst werden.
> Und dies hilft wiederum nur allen^^


Guter Ansatz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Höchst löbliche Lebenseinstellung und hohes Gedankengut! ^^



Scrätcher schrieb:


> warte:
> Hey! Nette Idee! Genau das worauf ich jetzt Bock habe! Jemand mit Wattebäuschen bewerfen! Nichts gegen dich aber ich such mir lieber ein Ziel das es Wert ist!
> raiden? gesehen?
> 
> ...


Ah, ok.
Ich glaube ich bin zu lieb für diese welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Taten sprechen mehr als tausend Worte.



Sometimes si sometimes no

Luthers Anschläge an der Kirchentür haben zwar Unmengen von Taten ausgelöst, aber es waren zunächst nur Worte.

Die Bibel...eine Anhäufung von ganz vielen Worten.

Copernicus Buch "De Revolutionibus Orbium Coelestium" (Inhalt die Sonne steht im Mittelpunkt und nicht die Erde)...Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ich finde es wird hier viel zu viel in Schubladen gedacht!
> 
> Von wegen er wird denken, das ich eine arme Sau bin. Zuviel TV geschaut?^^



Ich hoffe mal du steckst mich jetzt nicht in die unterste Schublade weil ich deinen Beitrag "missbraucht" habe um Raiden zu zeigen was fies ist! oO


----------



## 11Raiden (17. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sometimes si sometimes no
> Luthers Anschläge an der Kirchentür haben zwar Unmengen von Taten ausgelöst, aber es waren zunächst nur Worte.
> Die Bibel...eine Anhäufung von ganz vielen Worten.
> Copernicus Buch "De Revolutionibus Orbium Coelestium" (Inhalt die Sonne steht im Mittelpunkt und nicht die Erde)...Worte
> ...


Stimmt auch wieder, aber vergesse nicht das Schreiben, das anhämmern, das texte zusammensuchen, das Druckerei suchen, die Stzlisten bearbeiten, das Papier besorgen und und und.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vor den Worten, die Du genannt hast waren eine menge Taten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Zonalar (17. September 2009)

Ich möchte auch was von meiner Musicrichtung preisgeben^^
Ich stehe auf Gospel. Also singe Lieder, mit denen ich Gott anbete. Wie z.B. 
Zusätzlich höre ich mir saugerne Stimmungsmacher wie Wise Guys und Super Zwei an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich steh auch auf Rap. Mag es zu Beatboxen. Obwohl ich da nicht wirklich gut bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (17. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal du steckst mich jetzt nicht in die unterste Schublade weil ich deinen Beitrag "missbraucht" habe um Raiden zu zeigen was fies ist! oO




Mein Schrank hat keine Schubladen, ergo kann ich dich auch in keine stecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und den Beitrag habe ich ja nich patentieren lassen, ich habe lediglich mein Gedanken ausgeschrieben.
Außerdem kenne ich dich zu wenig um dich irgendwo hineinzu pressen.................................^^


----------



## Scrätcher (17. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> full quote



Nicht gleich größenwahnsinnig werden nur weil du ein wenig Rückenwind erhälst Benji! Sonst bind ich dir die Füße am Boden fest und du kommst NIE in den Himmel! oO


----------



## Zonalar (17. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Bibel...eine Anhäufung von ganz vielen Worten.



Ich glaube, du gehst nicht davon aus, dass fast alles (Gleichnisse z.B. sind ja nicht passiert., sondern sind fiktiv), was in der Bibel steht, einmal passiert ist, oder noch passieren wird? 
Klar, es sind nur Worte, wenn steht, dass gelähmte laufen, Blinde sehen und den Besessenen den Dämonen ausgetrieben wurde. Aber dies sind Geschichten, die alle mal passiert sind.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du gehst nicht davon aus, dass fast alles (Gleichnisse z.B. sind ja nicht passiert., sondern sind fiktiv), was in der Bibel steht, einmal passiert ist, oder noch passieren wird?
> Klar, es sind nur Worte, wenn steht, dass gelähmte laufen, Blinde sehen und den Besessenen den Dämonen ausgetrieben wurde. Aber dies sind Geschichten, die alle mal passiert sind.



Das ist unbewiesen...


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du gehst nicht davon aus, dass fast alles (Gleichnisse z.B. sind ja nicht passiert., sondern sind fiktiv), was in der Bibel steht, einmal passiert ist, oder noch passieren wird?
> Klar, es sind nur Worte, wenn steht, dass gelähmte laufen, Blinde sehen und den Besessenen den Dämonen ausgetrieben wurde. Aber dies sind Geschichten, die alle mal passiert sind.



Ja aber hier zählen die Worte mehr als die Taten, verstehst du?

Denn ohne die Worte wären die Taten lange vergessen. 
Die Worte halte sie am Leben.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Kennst du ihn? Inwiefern kannst du seine Taten beurteilen, wenn du nur seine Worte liest?



Er erzählt von seinen Taten, das reicht. Du machst dir ja auch ein Urteil über A. Hitler, ohne ihn zu kennen. Das gleiche in braun.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Niemand hat gesagt das du nicht "dein Ding" machen kannst!



Erm. Doch. Lies bitte genauer. Ein Tipp: Es kam nicht von Benji.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> In keinem Wort von ihm hab ich überhaupt gelesen, dass er dir auch nur Ansatzweise etwas vorschreibt. Ist es vielleicht sein Glaube der dir Angst macht? Denn vorschreiben tut er dir definitiv nichts! Also könntest du ihn auch einfach machen lassen! Und sagen:"Ist vielleicht dein Ding aber nicht meins!" Doch du hast ihn beleidigt! Also muß an DIR etwas nagen was DIR nicht passt!



Du hast meinen Text nicht richtig gelesen. Hab ich gesagt, dass er mir etwas vorschreibt? Nein.
Es ist auch nicht sein Glaube der mir Angst macht ... gute Güte bitte LESE und höre auf zu interpretieren.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Solange du für dich aggressiv bist, ist es dein Ding! Wenn du deine aggressivität gegenüber anderen ausläßt, ist es EUER Ding. Also wenn du schon aggressiv wirst, solltest du sagen was DU GEGEN den GLAUBEN hast oder WARUM du ihn HASST!



Nochmal: Er hat gefragt, ich habe geantwortet, dann bist Du dazwischen gesprungen und hast erstmal "rumgebrüllt".



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und hier wird unterstellt! Bist du ihm vielleicht "feindlich" gesonnen weil du das Gefühl hast, er schaut auf dich herab? Weil er dich bemitleiden könnte? Da würd ich an deiner Stelle drüber nachdenken......denn gesagt hat er es nicht!



Hm, hast Du meinen Text gelesen? Also "die Buchstaben entziffert und in ihrem Zusammenhang ihrer Bedeutung zugewiesen"?
Scheint mir nämlich nicht so.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Menschen die sich vollkommen tätowieren lassen, Menschen die die absurdesten Dinge machen! Kann man den Glauben von anderen Menschen nicht einfach mal akzeptieren? Er beeinträchtigt DEIN Leben in keinster Weise! Ausser du hasst ihn, weil er so optimistisch ist und du es nicht etragst, eventuell nicht kennst!



Und wieder nicht ordentlich gelesen. Ich habe doch gesagt, dass es mich aufregt. O_o



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und genau das ist es! Ihr würdet euch gut verstehen und trotzdem beleidigst du ihn hier? Wäre es umgekehrt und ihr würdet euch auf der Straße treffen, wolltest du dich dann überhaupt noch gut mit ihm verstehen? Selbst wenn er sagen würde du sollst aufhören. Wo wäre das Problem? Entweder du würdest es tun oder auch nicht!



Das Problem liege darin, dass er es gesagt hat/hätte. Ist ebenfalls aus meinem Text rauszulesen.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Bevor man handelt ist es üblich das man meistens darüber nachdenkt. Und je mehr man denkt, desto mehr Möglichkeiten tun sich einem auf. Und wenn manche Menschen viel denken dann werden sie automatisch anders handeln! Nicht immer aber jedesmal wenn auch nur eine positive Handlung dadurch entsteht, ist es ein Gewinn!



Och, wo bliebe da die Spontanität? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ja das war Ironie. I-R-O-N-I-E. Lesen bitte)



Urengroll schrieb:


> Von wegen er wird denken, das ich eine arme Sau bin. Zuviel TV geschaut?^^



Das war nur eine Einschätzung. Ich denke schon, dass Benji bestimmte Personen bemitleidet, weil sie eventuell den Glauben verloren haben, oder ihn erst garnicht hattan.^^ Weil es für ihn halt selbstverständlich ist, ihm Kraft gibt usw. Er wird sich schlecht vorstellen können, wie es ist, ohne Gott zu leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (17. September 2009)

Schon erschreckend, dass man heutzutage immer noch nicht zu seiner Überzeugung stehen darf, ohne gleich schief angeguckt zu werden. 

Das erinnert mich daran, als ich damals an gleicher Stelle sogar Drohungen bekam, weil ich mich als Vegetarier geoutet habe. Egal, ob man nun Christ, Vegetarier, 
schwul oder sonst wie "anders" gesinnt ist, Freunde macht man sich selten. Heutzutage ist alles, was nicht dem Durchschnitt entspricht, eine Bedrohung und damit nicht akzeptabel. 
Die Menschheit entwickelt sich in ihren Fähigkeiten immer weiter, aber Toleranz und Verständnis bleiben dabei auf der Strecke. Schade.

Ich persönlich frage mich nach wie vor, wie man sich über die Ansichten anderer Leute aufregen kann, die einen selbst gar nicht betreffen. 
Soll doch jeder glauben, essen und tragen dürfen, was er möchte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich persönlich frage mich nach wie vor, wie man sich über die Ansichten anderer Leute aufregen kann, die einen selbst gar nicht betreffen.
> Soll doch jeder glauben, essen und tragen dürfen, was er möchte.



Es kommt auch immer auf die Personen an... ich kenne zum Beispiel genügend Vegetarier die mir dauernd mein Lammrückensteak madig reden wollen und sich für bessere Menschen halten... oder Christen die mich auf Teufel komm raus bekehren wollen... da ist man immer etwas vorsichtiger, wenn man sich schon vorher die Finger verbrannt hat.

Aber ich kenne auch ein paar denen das egal ist und mit denen komme ich Prima zurecht auch wenn wir uns gegenseitig mit Witzchen aufziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> full quote



Natürlich! Ich hab alles völlig falsch verstanden! Es ist eigentlich völlig anders gemeint.

Lassen wirs! Ich hab keinen Bock näher drauf einzugehen! Sagen wir einfach: Wir sprechen die gleiche Sprache aber das wars dann auch schon!


----------



## Zonalar (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting: Warum hälst du mich für einen Depp? was hast du denn bei Christen erlebt? Wie kommst du zu dem Schluss? Ich kanns einfach noch nicht ganz nachvollziehn.

Ich habe in meinem Leben ziemlich nur positivive Dinge mit Christen erlebt. Sie sind freundlich, aufgestellt, motiviert, liebenswürdig, Hilfsbereit, Verantwortungsbewusst.
So sehe ich die Christen in meinem Umfeld. Und ich glaube, ich kann behaupten, hier am meisten mit Christen zu tun zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Unsere Gemeinde ist nicht gerade klein.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Bloodletting: Warum hälst du mich für einen Depp? was hast du denn bei Christen erlebt? Wie kommst du zu dem Schluss? Ich kanns einfach noch nicht ganz nachvollziehn.
> 
> Ich habe in meinem Leben ziemlich nur positivive Dinge mit Christen erlebt. Sie sind freundlich, aufgestellt, motiviert, liebenswürdig, Hilfsbereit, Verantwortungsbewusst.
> So sehe ich die Christen in meinem Umfeld. Und ich glaube, ich kann behaupten, hier am meisten mit Christen zu tun zu haben
> ...



Es sind nicht (nur) die Christen.^^ Hab ich doch geschrieben. Hier nochmal:



> Es ist einfach dieses Gerede von "Gott liebt jeden", "ich habe Wunder erlebt" etc. - das macht mich ganz kirre, weil ich nicht kapiere, wie man sowas ohne jeglichen Beweis glauben/behaupten kann. Ich hab wie gesagt nichts dagegen, wenn jemand so lebt/denkt wie Du, aber sobald es mir mitgeteilt, oder sogar direkt darüber diskutiert wird, geht der Blutdruck hoch.


----------



## 11Raiden (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Es sind nicht (nur) die Christen.^^ Hab ich doch geschrieben. Hier nochmal:



Das ist DEINE Meinung, weil es für DICH keinen Wissenschaftlichen Beweis gibt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Menschen, die besondere Erfahrungen gemacht haben, wissen dies sehr wohl!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schon mal was von den großen und tollen Wort Toleranz gehört?
Ich glaube nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Schon mal was von den großen und tollen Wort Toleranz gehört?
> Ich glaube nicht!
> 
> 
> ...



Ich tolleriere es doch. Ich versteh es nur nicht und rege mich darüber auf.
Zwischen Intolleranz und meinem Verhalten besteht nach der Definition immernoch ein Unterschied.



> Die Menschen, die besondere Erfahrungen gemacht haben, wissen dies sehr wohl!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie *glauben* es zu wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich tolleriere es doch. Ich versteh es nur nicht und rege mich darüber auf.
> Zwischen Intolleranz und meinem Verhalten besteht nach der Definition immernoch ein Unterschied.
> 
> 
> ...




Jemanden als Deppen zu bezeichnen, jemanden der nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank hat, Wut und Hass entgegen solchen Leuten zu empfinden, "den Blutdruck hochgehen lassen" ist alles andere als Tolerant...


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Örm ... Ja.
> Ein Album von Amon Amarth heißt vollkommen zufällig "With Oden on Your Side"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jap das meinte ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




K0l0ss schrieb:


> Da, das ist METAL. \m/
> 
> Mal Spaß bei Seite und hier mein ordentlich Beitrag zur Sache.
> 
> ...



jap das is metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich glaub mit 1 l =O


dragon1 schrieb:


> *seufzt* Wieso kann ich mich trotz allen bemuehungen bloss nicht so gut ausdrucken wie alle anderen hier



hab auch das selbe problem..kann nich so gut schreiben was ich meine =/


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Jemanden als Deppen zu bezeichnen, jemanden der nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank hat, Wut und Hass entgegen solchen Leuten zu empfinden, "den Blutdruck hochgehen lassen" ist alles andere als Tolerant...



Wie Dieter Nuhr zu sagen pflegt:

"Du bist ein hirnloser Dummdödel, aber ich respektiere Dich dafür."


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2009)

Ich will jetzt nicht beleidigend sein, aber ich finde menschen, die hass wegen einer einstellung des gegenuebers ampfinden, abnormal.
ICH verurteile meinungen, nicht menschen.
Wer jemanden, der an etwas glaubt als schlechter, duemmer als er selbst sieht kann versuchen, es in einem wortgefecht zu beweisen.
 Leider beginnen bei Buffed meistens Flamewars, denn hitzkoepfe wie Blood, Thoor usw beleidigen, sind intolerant, feindlich gegen andersdenkende, auch wenn diese ihnen nichts tun, und kein einzigen argument bringen.
Du hast NICHT gesagt, warum du was gegen Christen hast.
Du hast NICHT bewiesen, das Benji dumm ist (ich behaupte das gegenteil, als beweis nehm ich die tolle formulierung seiner posts)
Du hast nur bewiesen, dass du von hass zerfressen bist, und das stimmt mich traurig.
Ein Mensch mehr, der zum verfall der Gesellschaft beitraegt.

Und wie eine weiset Mann einmal sagte: "Lieber ein ehrlicher Narr als ein egoistischer Stratege.


----------



## Ol@f (17. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du gehst nicht davon aus, dass fast alles (Gleichnisse z.B. sind ja nicht passiert., sondern sind fiktiv), was in der Bibel steht, einmal passiert ist, oder noch passieren wird?
> Klar, es sind nur Worte, wenn steht, dass gelähmte laufen, Blinde sehen und den Besessenen den Dämonen ausgetrieben wurde. Aber dies sind Geschichten, die alle mal passiert sind.



Dein Gedankengang ist falsch. Wenn du jemanden überzeugen willst, deinen Glauben anzunehmen, dann kannst du nicht implizit schon deinen Glauben voraussetzen.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Du hast NICHT gesagt, warum du was gegen Christen hast.



Erm, doch habe ich.



dragon1 schrieb:


> Du hast NICHT bewiesen, das Benji dumm ist



Zwischen Depp und hornloser Dummdödel ist ein Unterschied.
Wenn ich mit dem Fuss gegen mein Bett knalle, bin ich ein Depp. Wenn ich das mit Absicht mache, immer und immer wieder, bin ich ein hirnloser Dummdödel.



dragon1 schrieb:


> Du hast nur bewiesen, dass du von hass zerfressen bist, und das stimmt mich traurig.
> Ein Mensch mehr, der zum verfall der Gesellschaft beitraegt.



Das war sie vor 4.000 Jahren, vor 2.000 Jahren und wird es immer sein. So ist der Mensch.
Und ich bezweifle einfach mal, dass du traurig wirst, nur weil jemand "Hass" empfindet, dann müsstest du nämlich 24/7 traurig sein.


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2009)

Ach ich will nicht immer auf das selbe zitat zurueckkommen, *An die Aerzte denk*
Nein, ich finds halt schlimm, das menschen, die eigentlich in so guten verhaeltnissen leben, sich einreden wie schlecht die welt ist und in den depressionen/hass versinken.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ach ich will nicht immer auf das selbe zitat zurueckkommen, *An die Aerzte denk*
> Nein, ich finds halt schlimm, das menschen, die eigentlich in so guten verhaeltnissen leben, sich einreden wie schlecht die welt ist und in den depressionen/hass versinken.


vll weil die welt schlecht ist?

weil wir hunger, krankheit und völkermord zulassen obwohl wir es verhindern könnten und ich hasse solche leute die sich das leben schönreden rosa brille blauer himmel heiterkeit das kotzt mich an


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> vll weil die welt schlecht ist?
> 
> weil wir hunger, krankheit und völkermord zulassen obwohl wir es verhindern könnten und ich hasse solche leute die sich das leben schönreden rosa brille blauer himmel heiterkeit das kotzt mich an



Warum werden wir Realisten immer gehasst? Voll intollerant!


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2009)

Du hast es falsch verstanden, glaub ich.
Es ist weder gut ne rose noch ne "schwarze" brille zu tragen.
Das leben ist wie es ist.
Aber das heisst nicht, das wir es einfach hinnehmen, und dabei sich zu beschweren koennen.
Ich hab uebrigens nie einen Positiven Kommentar von Blood gelesen, und das ist auch nicht realismus.

Die welt ist kein ponnyhof, aber das ist kein grund den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken, und um sich herum mit den Haenden zu fuchteln, und allen denen es noch gut geht den spass zu verderben.


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> vll weil die welt schlecht ist?
> 
> weil wir hunger, krankheit und völkermord zulassen obwohl wir es verhindern könnten und ich hasse solche leute die sich das leben schönreden *rosa brille* blauer himmel heiterkeit das kotzt mich an


Du meinst Grüne Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und du hast recht LoD...  Viele Menschen reden sich das Leben schön, aber in Afrika verhungern die Menschen und Kinder...


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hab uebrigens nie einen Positiven Kommentar von Blood gelesen, und das ist auch nicht realismus.



Nur diesen Thread gelesen ... genial. So macht man sich die Welt einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. September 2009)

wir könnten aids in Afrika so schön aufhalten den leuten das leben verlängern aber für die Freie marktwirtschaft wäre das nicht tragbar so ein zitat von herrn bush.

Südafrika hatte angeboten das medikament zum selbstkostenpreis herzustellen und es an die bevölkerung zu verteilen damit diese überlebt aber billige medikamente sind für die freie marktwirtschaft nicht tragbar und du willst mir erzählen diese welt wär gut 

ist das dein scheiß ernst?!


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2009)

Ich hasse scheinheiligkeit, desswegen nehm ich das argument mit afrika nicht.
Das einzige, was ich dafuer tu, ist nur Lebensmittel aus Kontrollierten betrieben kaufen, aber auch dass ist schon ein winziger beitrag
Wieviele von euch haben jemals beigeholfen, die situation zu verbessern?

Ich sehe Pessimismus (Auch wenn ihr selbe GLAUBT realistisch zu sehen) und hass als zeichen der schwaeche und feigheit.
Ihr hattet nicht mehr die kraft euch zu wehren.
Ihr habt angst davor, es zu versuchen.
Es koennte euch eure geliebten privilege kosten.
Es ist zu anstrengend
Ihr wuerdet ja gern, aber das bringt nichts weil die welt ja scheisse ist - NEIN DAS IST KEIN ARGUMENT!


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hasse scheinheiligkeit, desswegen nehm ich das argument mit afrika nicht.
> Das einzige, was ich dafuer tu, ist nur Lebensmittel aus Kontrollierten betrieben kaufen, aber auch dass ist schon ein winziger beitrag
> Wieviele von euch haben jemals beigeholfen, die situation zu verbessern?
> 
> ...



Wir wissen, dass das realistisch ist, Du verschließt bloß die Augen davor, weil Du es nicht wahr haben willst.
Lebensmittel aus kontrollierten Betrieben? Jau mach ich auch, aber nicht mit Absicht. Bin ich jetzt auch ein Weltverbesserer wie Du? Cool.

Du bist GENAUSO wie wir, machst aber die Augen zu und denkst "Nein, nein, nein das stimmt nicht."
Menschen sind schlecht, aber wir tun wenigstens nicht so, als wäre es nicht so.


----------



## Cørradø (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> das macht mich ganz kirre, weil ich nicht kapiere, wie man sowas ohne jeglichen Beweis glauben/behaupten kann.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Selor schrieb:


> Das ist unbewiesen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den Worten von Immanuel Kant (1724-1804): Gott ist kein möglicher Erfahrungsgegenstand.

Glauben und Wissen sollte also voneinander getrennt werden.

Wer den Glauben als sinngebendes Element in seinem Leben möchte oder braucht der darf das in Anspruch nehmen. Positive Religionsfreiheit - ganz wertfrei durch Verfassung und Menschenrechte garantiert. Darauf berufen sich hier weitgehend ja sogar die Atheisten. Andere glauben ans Schicksal, wieder andere an den Zufall oder an das fliegende Spaghettimonster oder sich selbst...

Dass TROTZDEM in Glaubensfragen ein Beweis gefordert wird, zeigt mir lediglich, dass es nicht begriffen wurde, dass man Glauben von Wissen - von empirischem Wissen, von Naturwissenschaft, ja sogar von Immanenz an sich - zu trennen hat.

Das geht über Toleranz hinaus. Kann aber von einem denkenden Menschen, einem Mitglied der Gesellschaft des 21. Jahrhunderts nicht zuviel verlangt sein GLAUBE und WISSEN voneinander zu trennen.
Das geht soweit, dass im Glauben eine andere Sprache verwendet wird, die ganze Sinne entstellt wenn sie eins zu eins in die säkulare Sprache übernommen werden.
Wenn sich "Sünde" in "Schuld" und "Verstoss gegen göttliche Gebote" in "Verstoß gegen menschliche Gesetze" verwandelt geht etwas verloren. Das Ergebnis ist mehr als irritierend. Es stößt zurecht auf Unglauben.

Über den selben Kamm müssen sich die Freikirchler und Konsorten scheren lassen, die behaupten in einer Spontanheilung oder sonem Firlefanz würde sich das wirken Gottes, Krischnas oder dem Spaghettimonster zeigen.
Gott ist KEIN möglicher Erfahrungsgegenstand.

Die Bibel ist darüber hinaus nicht wörtlich zu nehmen, so Leid es mir tut, sondern in ihrem historischen Kontext kritisch zu betrachten.
Die Wunderheilungen Jesu sind ZEUGNISSE des Glaubens und allein dadurch schon per Definition KEIN MÖGLICHER ERFAHRUNGSGEGENSTAND! Zefix!

Da hier neocharismatische Fundamentalisten, die in ihrer mystischen Auffassung KEIN BISSCHEN besser sind als "die Christen des Mittelalters" und der Sache Christenheit oder Glauben auch kein Stück mit ihrem Sendungsbewusstsein helfen, sondern eher schaden... (langer Satz) ...mit genauso verblendeten, in ihrer Kompetenzentwicklung sozial und kommunikativ ebenfalls nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit befindlichen fundamentalistischen Atheisten aufeinandertreffen fällt es mir leicht, mich wie seither, und wie ich das auch beabsichtigt hatte, weiter zurückzulehnen und mich durch das illustre Treiben bespassen zu lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr seid auf selber Augenhöhe also auf auf... schlagt euch weiter die Köppe ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von "Realismus" ist das alles meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

*Cørradø ich liebe deine smilis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry das mußte sein =/*


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hasse scheinheiligkeit, desswegen nehm ich das argument mit afrika nicht.
> Das einzige, was ich dafuer tu, ist nur Lebensmittel aus Kontrollierten betrieben kaufen, aber auch dass ist schon ein winziger beitrag
> Wieviele von euch haben jemals beigeholfen, die situation zu verbessern?



Wann verbesser ich denn etwas ??
Verbesser ich etwas in dem ich die Weltbevölkerung noch weiter erhöhe?
Die Welt ist dermaßen komplex, da ist die Verbesserung am einen Ende die Katastrophe am anderen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Langer Post



Ich habe lediglich auf die Behauptung geantwortet das es so auch geschehen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2009)

Wer kennt den Letzten Teil von Narnia?

Diese diskusion erinnert mich an die Zwerge dort.
Wer es nicht kennt, vergesst es gleich wieder

Wieder mal ein wenig schlecht ausgedrueckt: War an jene gerichtet, die meinen, es ist sinnlos etwas zu machen, da alles schlecht bleibt


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Dass TROTZDEM in Glaubensfragen ein Beweis gefordert wird, zeigt mir lediglich, dass es nicht begriffen wurde, dass man Glauben von Wissen - von empirischem Wissen, von Naturwissenschaft, ja sogar von Immanenz an sich - zu trennen *hat*.



Hm mir ist neu das der alte Kant gesetzgebende Funktionen hat.

Weisst du, ganz schlimm sind Leute die rumrennen und allen sagen was man zu tun HAT.

Und wenn ich nun für mich beschließe Glaube nicht von Wissen zu trennen, kommt dann die Kantpolizei und verhaftet mich?

Ich glaube grade du solltest nochmal ein wenig Nachhilfe in Toleranz nehmen. Dringend!


----------



## Thip (17. September 2009)

Ich wollt auch mal was zum Thema sagen^^

Also ich habe Jahrelang nur Metal gehört, alle möglichen Arten und Formen. War auf Festivals und habe wie viele andere Metaller auch Hip Hop und andere Musikrichtungen mit Voruteilen versehen. Ich bin immer schwarz angezogen rumgelaufen und so weiter. Doch ich muss sagen seit dem ich so 17 1/2 war, hat sich alles komplett geändert, man wird älter geht öfter in Discos, will hüpsche Mädels abgreifen und da ändert man sich. 

Das Ergibniss aus dem ehemaligen Metaller und Metalszene Anhänger ist ein Disturbed, In Flames, Jhonny Cash, Bruce Springsteen, Techno, House, Dance und sogar Atzenmusik hörender, bunte Klamotten tragender Mensch geworden.

Also ich muss sagen, solche Szene dinge, hängen auch von vielen Faktoren ab. Größtenteils von Beeinflussung und Gruppenzwang. Diesen dingen lernt man oft erst aus dem weg zugehen wenn man etwas älter geworden ist.

Zum Schluss wollt ich noch kurz, um noch eine kurze Excursion in das Theologische zu machen, sagen, dass ich zwar nicht so richtig an Gott glaube aber dennoch kein Atheist bin, zwar auch nicht christlich aber irgendwo doch christlich ich hoffe das ist irgendwie nachvollziehbar.

Bin übrigens Legastheniker also garantiere für jeden Rechtschreibfehler^^

MfG Thip


----------



## Cørradø (17. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und wenn ich nun für mich beschließe Glaube nicht von Wissen zu trennen, kommt dann die Kantpolizei und verhaftet mich?
> 
> Ich glaube grade du solltest nochmal ein wenig Nachhilfe in Toleranz nehmen. Dringend!


Was dann passiert?
Du verlierst den Anspruch als gleichwertiger Gesprächspartner ernstgenommen zu werden.
Ich sag mal nix zu den Anführung einer Exekutiven oder Autorität, die die einzig mögliche "Ahndung" oder "Bestrafung" für dich zu sein scheint.
Dir würde ein bisschen Diskursethik nicht schaden, wenn ich das Empfehlungen aussprechen weiterführen darf.


_edit:_ ich respektiere dragon1's ontopic/offtopic Linie ^^
Das ist nicht nur mal so eben meine "persönliche Meinung" sondern der offizielle Standpunkt des Säkularen Staates und der Landeskirchen in Deutschland.
Ich nehm an du glaubst ernsthaft, die koexistieren aus "Toleranz"-Gründen nebeneinander... von "Aufklärung" schonmal was gehört?


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

Thip schrieb:


> Also ich habe Jahrelang nur Metal gehört, alle möglichen Arten und Formen. War auf Festivals und habe wie viele andere Metaller auch Hip Hop und andere Musikrichtungen mit Voruteilen versehen. Ich bin immer schwarz angezogen rumgelaufen und so weiter. Doch ich muss sagen seit dem ich so 17 1/2 war, hat sich alles komplett geändert, man wird älter geht öfter in Discos, will hüpsche Mädels abgreifen und da ändert man sich.



Du änderst Dich nur wegen Frauen? Wusste ich es doch ... Frauen sind schlecht. Mein ehemals bester Kumpel wurde auch von so einem Ding verunstaltet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (17. September 2009)

Vielleicht würde erstmal eine klare Definition von Glauben und Wissen hilfreich sein, sonst könnte man ja ansich vorbei reden...


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2009)

Ab dieser linie geht das urspruengliche Thema weiter. (Szenen usw)
I
I
V 
------------------


----------



## 11Raiden (17. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ...
> Und wie eine weiset Mann einmal sagte: "Lieber ein ehrlicher Narr als ein egoistischer Stratege.


Aber so was von SIGN!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Was dann passiert?
> Du verlierst den Anspruch als gleichwertiger Gesprächspartner ernstgenommen zu werden.
> Ich sag mal nix zu den Anführung einer Exekutiven oder Autorität, die die einzig mögliche "Ahndung" oder "Bestrafung" für dich zu sein scheint.
> Dir würde ein bisschen Diskursethik nicht schaden, wenn ich das Empfehlungen aussprechen weiterführen darf.




Nun ja, ich glaube von  jemandem der ernsthaft schreibt



Cørradø schrieb:


> Das geht über Toleranz hinaus. Kann aber von einem denkenden Menschen, einem Mitglied der Gesellschaft des 21. Jahrhunderts nicht zuviel verlangt sein GLAUBE und WISSEN voneinander zu trennen.



und damit seine persönliche Weltsicht als Dogma verkauft, als Gesprächspartner nicht ernstgenommen zu werden, kann ich graaade so noch verkraften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (17. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ach ich will nicht immer auf das selbe zitat zurueckkommen, *An die Aerzte denk*
> Nein, ich finds halt schlimm, das menschen, die eigentlich in so guten verhaeltnissen leben, sich einreden wie schlecht die welt ist und in den depressionen/hass versinken.


Sag es ihm ruhig der kann die Wahrheit kann icht oft genung um die Ohren geknallt bekommen, bis er endlich seine imaginären Ohrstöpsel rausnimmt. ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (17. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> vll weil die welt schlecht ist?
> weil wir hunger, krankheit und völkermord zulassen obwohl wir es verhindern könnten und ich hasse solche leute die sich das leben schönreden rosa brille blauer himmel heiterkeit das kotzt mich an


Ich mag keine Leute, die die schwarze Brille aufhaben und/oder nur schlau daher reden aber nix ändern.
Also geh gefälligst nach Afrika und tue Sozialdienst! ^^

Die Welt ist die Welt.
Hunger ist Hunger.
Glück ist Glück.
Positiv ist Positiv.
Schwarz ist schwarz.

Wann kapiert Ihr es endlich mal das es nicht nur um Bewertung geht. ^^
Es ist Euere Lebenseinstelleung.
Sie zieht Euch und auch nadere Denen Ihr so mies drauf seid runter.

Wenn Ihr unbedingt wollt dann bist Du Spam-Gott Lod und Bloodletting halt auf meiner Ignore-Liste.
Ich glaube eigentlich, dass wir ohne so ein Kindergartenverhalten auskommen können, aber irgendwann platzt auch mir mal die Hutschnur, obwohl die meisten im Forum mich wohl als einen verträglichen Zeitgenossen ansehen werden.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Leute, die die schwarze Brille aufhaben und/oder nur schlau daher reden aber nix ändern.
> Also geh gefälligst nach Afrika und tue Sozialdienst! ^^
> 
> Die Welt ist die Welt.
> ...



Der Unterschied ist, dass wir zugeben, dass die Welt scheiße ist und einfach weiterleben.
Ihr tut weder was dagegen, noch wollt Ihr euch eingestehen, dass sie scheiße ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





11Raiden schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr unbedingt wollt dann bist Du Spam-Gott Lod und Bloodletting halt auf meiner Ignpre-Liste.
> Ich glaube eigentlich, dass wir ohne so ein Kindergartenverhalten auskommen können, aber irgendwann platzt auch mir mal die Hutschnur, obwohl die meisten im Forum mich wohl als einen verträglichen Zeitgenossen ansehen werden.



Nein. Das liegt jetzt aber nicht an diesem Thread.


----------



## 11Raiden (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass wir zugeben, dass die Welt scheiße ist und einfach weiterleben.
> Ihr tut weder was dagegen, noch wollt Ihr euch eingestehen, dass sie scheiße ist.
> 
> 
> ...


Woher willst DU! wissen, was ich tue und nicht?
Das möchte ich gern mal wissen, woher DU! diese Anmassung nimmst!

Weißt DU! irgendetwas was ich mache oder nicht?
Ich glaube nicht und selbst wenn DU! Dir einen fitzelwinzigen Teil zusammenreimst, heißt das
1. nicht das er stimmt
2. nicht das er das volle Bild von mir und was ich mache, zeigt!




LordofDemons schrieb:


> dann setz mich halt auf igno hab kein problem damit schön wenn du das im RL auch so machst einfach mal dinge die dir nicht passen ignorieren sehr schöne einstellung



Die Te´in hat auch Selor Kiith auf Igno und es wurde Ihr von einem, wenn nicht die liebste Mod´in in diesem Forum durch die Blume geraten, weil die Mods halt nicht überall sein können. ^^ 

Wie gesagt grundsätzlich halte ich nix von solchen Kindereien, aber ich gehe auch nicht so NeoNAzis und sage denen kackfrech ins Gesicht:
"IHR SEID ALLE SCHEI?E UND EUERE MÜTTER SIND H:REN!!!"
oder
"IHR CHRISTEN GEHÖRT ALLE ERSCHO?EN!!!"

Tut mir leid, wenn ich das mal etwas drastischer überzeichne, aber so verhaltet Ihr beide LoD und Bloodletting hier im Forum.
Wie die Axt im Walde und Bloodletting ist mir schon sehr unangenehm aufgefalle und ich habe meine Fresse gehalten, aber LoD mutiert auch immer mehr in die Richtung und da gilt es Einhalt zu gebieten und von den Mods auch einzufordern in meinen Augen! ^^



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass wir zugeben, dass die Welt scheiße ist und einfach weiterleben.
> Ihr tut weder was dagegen, noch wollt Ihr euch eingestehen, dass sie scheiße ist.
> 
> 
> ...


Woher willst DU! wissen, was ich tue und nicht?
Das möchte ich gern mal wissen, woher DU! diese Anmassung nimmst!

Weißt DU! irgendetwas was ich mache oder nicht?
Ich glaube nicht und selbst wenn DU! Dir einen fitzelwinzigen Teil zusammenreimst, heißt das
1. nicht das er stimmt
2. nicht das er das volle Bild von mir und was ich mache, zeigt!



So, nun haben wir uns alle auf- und wieder abgeregt und haben uns alle wieder lieb.
/allen die Hand reicht


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. September 2009)

Na dann will ich mal ein paar Worte über mich verlieren.

Zu einer direkten Szene würd ich mich niemals zählen, es gibt für mich nichts schlimmeres als Schubladendenken.
Musikrichtung geht bei mir richtung Deutsch Punk (Teils Mainstream, teils Band die eher weniger bekannt sind), ich höre aber auch anderes, zB Liedermacher aber auch klassische Musik oder Rap (Eminem). Ich belächlel manchmal Leute die Ganster Rap ala Sido und Co. hören, würde aber niemals einen Menschen verbal noch körperlich wegen ihres Musikgeschmacks angreifen.
Die Ärzte - Nicht allein
Hans Söllner - Hey Staat
 Beethoven - Ode to Joy
Dritte Wahl - Schlaflied

Klamotten mässig trag ich oft eine Lederjacke, eine Jeans und dazu 15 Loch Boots mit Stahlkappe, wenn es kalt ist ein Palituch. - Vorzeige Ausstattung für einen Punk? Wenn man in Schubladen denkt ja, aber ich trage das Zeug weil es mir gefällt (und vllt auch um ein bisschen aufzufallen? Ich weiß es nicht.) Dazu kommt noch der Iro, auch den hab ich weil er mir gefällt, und ich es einfach witzig finde das mich Leute 5 Minuten lang anstarren, es aber nicht schaffen mir nur eine Sekunde in die Augen zu schauen. (Es ist übrigens interessant, dass einen die Leute intensiver anstarren wenn erst wieder irgendwo eine Demo oder Krawalle waren und die Medien darüber berichtet haben.)

Ich bin eher der Einzelgänger, was zum einen bestimmt Teil bestimmt auch an mir liegt, weil ich für viele wohl zu brav bin und nicht gleich jeden scheiß mitmache (Ich denke wohl zuviel nach.) zum anderen aber bestimmt auch an meinem Bekanntenkreis, weil viele nicht akzeptieren können wie ich bin. Manchmal störrt es mich das ich ein Einzelgänger bin, an anderen Tagen lässt es mich wieder völlig kalt.

Meinungen werden von mir solange akzepiert solange kein anderer dabei zu schaden kommt. Politsch bin ich auch ziemlich interessiert, Religonen störren mich nicht, brauch ich aber zum glücklich sein auch nicht.


----------



## 11Raiden (17. September 2009)

Thip schrieb:


> Ich wollt auch mal was zum Thema sagen^^
> Also ich habe Jahrelang nur Metal gehört, alle möglichen Arten und Formen. War auf Festivals und habe wie viele andere Metaller auch Hip Hop und andere Musikrichtungen mit Voruteilen versehen. Ich bin immer schwarz angezogen rumgelaufen und so weiter. Doch ich muss sagen seit dem ich so 17 1/2 war, hat sich alles komplett geändert, man wird älter geht öfter in Discos, will hüpsche Mädels abgreifen und da ändert man sich.
> Das Ergibniss aus dem ehemaligen Metaller und Metalszene Anhänger ist ein Disturbed, In Flames, Jhonny Cash, Bruce Springsteen, Techno, House, Dance und sogar Atzenmusik hörender, bunte Klamotten tragender Mensch geworden.
> Also ich muss sagen, solche Szene dinge, hängen auch von vielen Faktoren ab. Größtenteils von Beeinflussung und Gruppenzwang. Diesen dingen lernt man oft erst aus dem weg zugehen wenn man etwas älter geworden ist.
> ...



Atzen gehen so.
Mit Disturbed + In Flames, kann ich in meinen gestzteren Alter nicht mehr so viel anfangen, obwohl in meiner Jugend noch härtere Bands als die gehört habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich halte mich an den Klassikern Metallica, die immer noch eine Legende sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den Rest (Jhonny Cash, Bruce Springsteen, Techno, House, Dance) höre ich auch nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## 11Raiden (17. September 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Na dann will ich mal ein paar Worte über mich verlieren.
> Zu einer direkten Szene würd ich mich niemals zählen, es gibt für mich nichts schlimmeres als Schubladendenken.
> Musikrichtung geht bei mir richtung Deutsch Punk (Teils Mainstream, teils Band die eher weniger bekannt sind), ich höre aber auch anderes, zB Liedermacher aber auch klassische Musik oder Rap (Eminem). Ich belächlel manchmal Leute die Ganster Rap ala Sido und Co. hören, würde aber niemals einen Menschen verbal noch körperlich wegen ihres Musikgeschmacks angreifen.
> Die Ärzte - Nicht allein
> ...


Gute Sachen dabei, bei den Liedern UND Deinen Ansichten! *Thumps up!*
Das gefällt mir, mehr davon, bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (17. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich höre gerne Jay-Z, Eminem, Kanye West, Sean Paul, Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit, Dizzee Rascall, Daft Punk, Empire of the Sun, Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Bloodhound Gang, Peter Fox, David Guetta, Lil'Wayne ... musikalisch kann ich mich also nicht festlegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das muß man hier noch mal festpinnen, weil die Botschaft zu wichtig ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (17. September 2009)

Offtopic entfernt und ich wäre sehr dankbar dafür, wenn man jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkehren würde. Der TE hat sich doch klar ausgedrückt und ich möchte nur ungerne Schreibsperren verteilen, weil sich einige wieder in die üblichen Klischee Diskussionen geflüchtet haben.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (17. September 2009)

früher skinhead, jetzt normalo.


----------



## Gored (17. September 2009)

hmm szenezugehörigkeit (falls ich das jetzt alles richtig verstanden hab), naja vielleicht von der optik her metaller wegen langen haaren etc...aber irgendwie auch doch net, ich renn nie in schwarz rum (ausser band shirts) und find leder voll scheisse irgendwie..aber vom denken her bin ich einfach meine eigene fraktion, ich würd sagen ich gehör nirgends dazu und bin einfach ich selber.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin Christ. Lese Bibel (immer wieder mal ein paar Zeilen) und ne menge andere Bücher (meist Fantasy). Gehe regelmässig in die Kirche, um dort Gott anzubeten und zu "lobpreisen" (ein pobliges Wort, beschreibt aber dass, was ich dort mache^^).
> Aber bitte, steckt mich jetzt nicht in eine Schublade. Wenn ich euch so über Christen reden höre, könnte man meinen, sie seien langweilig, hochmütig, inkompetent, intolerant.
> Diese Meinung vertrete ich nicht.
> Wenn ein Christ langweilig ist, hat er nicht verstanden, dass Gott will, dass wir glücklich sind und in dieser Welt auch "leben" sollen! Und unser Glück mit anderen teilen.
> ...



Du gibst Dich auf Deinem Biblischen und vorgezeichneten Weg tatsächlich Gott mit ganzer Seele, ganzem Körper und ganzem Verstand hin und läßt Dich von ihm leiten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hut ab, soviel Mumm hat nicht jeder Knochen in Deinem Alter!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es eher als Beweis, das Gott wirklich jeden Menschen einzigartig gemacht hat^^
> Ich hab mal mit steinen nach Autos geworfen
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast aus Fehlern gelernt, sehr schön, denn der ist oihne Sünde werfe den 1. Stein. ^^

Dann mach das doch mal und nenne mich bitte in diesem Forum Freund.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (18. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Dass TROTZDEM in Glaubensfragen ein Beweis gefordert wird, zeigt mir lediglich, dass es nicht begriffen wurde, dass man Glauben von Wissen - von empirischem Wissen, von Naturwissenschaft, ja sogar von Immanenz an sich - zu trennen hat.
> 
> Das geht über Toleranz hinaus. Kann aber von einem denkenden Menschen, einem Mitglied der Gesellschaft des 21. Jahrhunderts nicht zuviel verlangt sein GLAUBE und WISSEN voneinander zu trennen.



Jein. Wo Glaube als "belegbarer Fakt" vertreten wird, kann man eben auch mit Fakten antworten (siehe die Diskussion um "Junge Erde", "Evolutions- vs. Schöpfungslehre", die Leutchen von "Wort und Wissen" etc.) - und das in einer Forums-Diskussion nicht etwa, um den Aufzähler solcher "Belege" zu 'bekehren' (was eh sinnlos ist), sondern um unentschlossenen Mitlesern aufzuzeigen, welcher Unsinn da verbreitet wird. 

Toleranz findet meiner Meinung nach dort ihre Grenzen, wenn klar ersichtlich ist, daß die vertretenen Ideen keineswegs tolerant sind: Im Biologieunterricht haben Lehrer, die die Evolutionstheorie ablehnen und stattdessen die "Schöpfungslehre" vortragen, nichts zu suchen. Christlichen Privatschulen, die ausschließlich ihren Glauben predigen, gehört die Zulassung entzogen (siehe auch "repressive Toleranz" und Marcuses Ansatz. Man könnte es auch einfach ausdrücken: "Wenn etwas definitiv Scheisse ist, dann weg mit dem Dreck!"). 

Toleranz - und damit meine ich etwaige Mitleser; nicht unbedingt Dich - heißt übrigens nicht, alles gleichgültig hinzunehmen, was einem gerade in Sachen Glaubensfragen etc. in der Öffentlichkeit vorgeworfen wird. Toleranz heißt, daß man jemandem durchaus sagt, daß man ihn bzw. seine Ansichten aus bestimmten Gründen zum Kotzen findet, jedoch nicht weiter gegen ihn vorgeht (sprich: Nach einer Einschränkung des Anderen egal in welcher Hinsicht verlangt bzw. darauf hinwirkt). Wer erwartet, daß seine Meinung geduldet wird, sollte auch die Gegenmeinungen dulden können. Wer Gegenwind nicht verkraften kann, sollte auch nicht "Toleranz" einfordern, die er selbst nicht aufweist. Der Toleranzbegriff ist zwar nicht an eine Gegenleistung gebunden, aber Toleranz verlangen, während man sich selbst nicht daran gebunden fühlt, ist mindestens Berechnung bzw. Ausnutzen der gesellschaftlichen Moralvorstellung für eigene, abweichende Zwecke.



> Die Bibel ist darüber hinaus nicht wörtlich zu nehmen, so Leid es mir tut, sondern in ihrem historischen Kontext kritisch zu betrachten.
> Die Wunderheilungen Jesu sind ZEUGNISSE des Glaubens und allein dadurch schon per Definition KEIN MÖGLICHER ERFAHRUNGSGEGENSTAND! Zefix!



Wir hätten in den wenigsten Fällen diese heftig geführten Glaubensdiskussionen, wenn die "wissenden Gläubigen" Deiner Überzeugung wären - und gegen das, was in anderen Foren bzw. Newsgruppen abgelaufen ist, ist das hier alles nur ein laues Lüftchen (Du kannst gerne nach "Hans Joss" googlen).  



> Da hier neocharismatische Fundamentalisten, die in ihrer mystischen Auffassung KEIN BISSCHEN besser sind als "die Christen des Mittelalters" und der Sache Christenheit oder Glauben auch kein Stück mit ihrem Sendungsbewusstsein helfen, sondern eher schaden... (langer Satz) ...mit genauso verblendeten, in ihrer Kompetenzentwicklung sozial und kommunikativ ebenfalls nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit befindlichen fundamentalistischen Atheisten aufeinandertreffen fällt es mir leicht, mich wie seither, und wie ich das auch beabsichtigt hatte, weiter zurückzulehnen und mich durch das illustre Treiben bespassen zu lassen.



Diese Aussage zeugt von einem Selbstbild, das nicht mal ich als bekennender Arroganzler von mir habe. Wenn man sich so erhaben zurücklehnt, sollte man mehr als ein paar Deiner dürftig hingestreuten Allgemeinplätze vorweisen können. Was mich wiederum BTT bzw. meinem Einwurf bringt, daß man sich eben nicht selbst erkennen kann - oder würdest Du Dich selbst für einen überheblichen Klugscheisser halten, der mal schnell seine Überlegenheit herauskehren möchte, indem er Leute als "verblendete, in der Kompetenzentwicklung benachteiligte Fundamentalisten" bezeichnet, obwohl er selbst wenig Argumente vorzuweisen hat (es hilft eben wenig, mal eben Kant zu zitieren; dessen Ausspruch als vermeintlich bindende Richtlinie für eine Diskussion auszurufen und entschuldigend zu erklären, daß die Bibel nicht wörtlich zu nehmen sei, weil Kant das eben so sage? Fehlt da nicht zumindest eine Erklärung des "Kantschen Imperativs" (Vorsicht! Ironie!)?)? Dein Posting ist im Grunde nämlich nichts anderes als ein wohlverpackter Flame (Du hättest auch schreiben können: "Ich hab mehr gelesen als ihr! Beide Seiten sind echt doooooof! Aber ich hab' Popkorn, ihr Dumpfbacken!"). Es mag sein, daß das genau Dein Selbstbild trifft - zumindest dürftest Du hier einigen Leuten genau diesen Eindruck Deiner Persönlichkeit vermittelt haben.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Full quote



Also mir nicht.

Ich halte ihn für kompetent und seine Vorträge für in sich schlüssig und stimme ihn in gewissen Dingen auch zu.

Ich sehe ihn hier nicht als Flamer vom Dienst oder als Arroganten und selbstherlich auftretenden Forenuser.
Ich kenne genug Forenuser hier, die seine Art und seine offenen und zum Teil sehr kritischen Worte schätzen.

Er versucht ab und an mit seiner Ausdrucksweise und seine Fakten zu beeindrucken, aber dann gilt es grade genau hinzuschauen und zu prüfen und diplomatisch eine andere Sichtweise zu zeigen und ihm seine Sichtweise zu lassen.
Er kann eine andere als seine Meinung stehen lassen, was sicherlich nicht jeder heir im Forum kann.
Wenn es aber, wie Du sagtest um anscheind als grundsätzliche Fehler erkannt wird und, wie Du sagtest es hier auch unsichere Forenunser gibt, dann kann er sicherlich seinen Standpunkt sehr deutlich machen, weil er keine weitere Unsicherheit für die anderen mag sondern klare und offenen Worte liebt.

Corrado ist in meinen Augen ein sehr verträglicher Mensch, der viel zum gepflegten Umgang in einem Forum beiträgt, dass zu überwiegenden Teil aus 15 bis 20Jährigen Männer besteht (90% Männeranteil!) und wo Relgion eine Quote von 6% an Wichtigkeit für die Personen aufweist.

Ich finde Deine Aussagen zum Teil ssehr gut, bis auf den Teil, wo Du für Dich die Ansicht hast, das Du anderen sagen kannst, wenn Du Ihre Meinung zum kotzen findest, da bin ich anscheind zu kultiviert, weil ich grundsätzlich versuche ein guten Umgang mit meinen Mitmenschen zu haben und mich auch sehr diplomatisch äußern kann und auch naderen Meinung zum Teil unkommentiert stehen lassen kann.

Das sind meine 2 Cents dazu.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Ich mag es nicht, wenn Christen den "Nicht-Christen" etwas von "Gott will dass wir.." einredet.
Wer nicht an Gott glaubt - der glaubt halt nicht an Gott. Wichtig ist dass man Glauben hat - nicht dass man in nem Club religiöser Anbeter aktiv ist.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich mag es nicht, wenn Christen den "Nicht-Christen" etwas von "Gott will dass wir.." einredet.
> Wer nicht an Gott glaubt - der glaubt halt nicht an Gott. Wichtig ist dass man Glauben hat - nicht dass man in nem Club religiöser Anbeter aktiv ist.


RICHITG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

warum ist eigendlich eine szenezugehörigkeit für menschen so   wichtig ich meine jeder ist einzigartig also warum wollen wir uns irgendwo einordnen wo wir das nicht mehr sind?

:O


----------



## Noxiel (18. September 2009)

Weil der Mensch noch immer ein Herdentier ist und sich in einer Gemeinschaft am wohlsten fühlst.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> warum ist eigendlich eine szenezugehörigkeit für menschen so   wichtig ich meine jeder ist einzigartig also warum wollen wir uns irgendwo einordnen wo wir das nicht mehr sind?
> 
> :O



Weil die Gesellschaft diese "einzigartigen" Menschen recht schnell verurteilt.
Zumindest in Jugendkreisen. Bei uns an der Schule konnte man sich das aussuchen.

Entweder - man war "Gangster". Schwabellook & Hiphop.
Oder man war - "Gothic/Metaler". Ledermäntel und viel schwarze Schminke.
Oder man war - "Grunge/Pop". Flippige Hippieklamotten & "I LOVE KURT COBAIN"-Sticker.

.. naja. Oder man war ein "Niemand". Weil man einzigartig war.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Weil der Mensch noch immer ein Herdentier ist und sich in einer Gemeinschaft am wohlsten fühlst.


Mensch ist wie Tiere und besonders Affen ein Sozialwesen und definiert sich über die Gruppe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

und wenn wir von der gruppe ausgeschlossen werden drehn wir durch....


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und wenn wir von der gruppe ausgeschlossen werden drehn wir durch....


Das hast Du jetzt gesagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Jein. Wo Glaube als "belegbarer Fakt" vertreten wird, kann man eben auch mit Fakten antworten (siehe die Diskussion um "Junge Erde", "Evolutions- vs. Schöpfungslehre", die Leutchen von "Wort und Wissen" etc.) - und das in einer Forums-Diskussion nicht etwa, um den Aufzähler solcher "Belege" zu 'bekehren' (was eh sinnlos ist), sondern um unentschlossenen Mitlesern aufzuzeigen, welcher Unsinn da verbreitet wird.



Ein rein wissenschaftlicher Mensch glaubt nur, was sich beweisen läßt! Denn nur Fakten zählen in der Wissenschaft und solange ich Moral nicht messen kann, es nicht in Reagenzgläsern mit anderen Stoffen mischen kann ist es halt ein Nebenprodukt was aber in einem streng Wissenschaftlichen Labor so eigentlich keine Existenzberechtigung hat. Während ein streng Gläubiger Mensch, einer der glaubt ohne zu sehen und dem völlig egal ist was die Wissenschaft sagt. Seine Meinung nicht mehr überdenkt. Er hält sich eisern an tote Worte. Und für ihn ist es schon ein Zeichen Gottes wenn ein Apfel vom Baum fällt. 

Beides ist gefährlich. Der Wissenschaftler wird irgendwann die Grenzen der Moral überschreiten um Forschen zu können. In dem er nur an das Glaubt, was sich beweisen läßt, ignoriert er alles was sein könnte. Denn Glauben heißt nicht wissen! Wohingegen der streng Gläubige Mensch sich nicht belehren läßt! "Er weiß es ja besser ganz egal was die anderen Menschen sagen!" Das kann dazu führen, dass er irgendwann der Auffassung ist, er "muß" die Menschen retten! Und da wären wir bei dem Fundamentalisten oder bei Menschen, die bei Katastrophen nicht helfen, weil sie ja so "von Gott gewollt ist!"

Glaube lebt genauso davon das er immer wieder hinterfragt wird die Wissenschaft! Beides hat seinen festen Platz im Leben der Menschen und sollte sich gemeinsam Fortentwickeln. Wenn eins der Beiden überwiegt kann das fatale Folgen haben. 

Und zum Thema Religion: Was ist die richtige Religion? Ich denke es gibt "keine richtige" Religion, höchstens eine die paßt! Im Endeffekt zählt nur ob der Mensch selbst daran wächst!



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Toleranz findet meiner Meinung nach dort ihre Grenzen, wenn klar ersichtlich ist, daß die vertretenen Ideen keineswegs tolerant sind: Im Biologieunterricht haben Lehrer, die die Evolutionstheorie ablehnen und stattdessen die "Schöpfungslehre" vortragen, nichts zu suchen. Christlichen Privatschulen, die ausschließlich ihren Glauben predigen, gehört die Zulassung entzogen (siehe auch "repressive Toleranz" und Marcuses Ansatz. Man könnte es auch einfach ausdrücken: "Wenn etwas definitiv Scheisse ist, dann weg mit dem Dreck!").



Und auch hier: Wieviele Religionsfächer gibt es? Wieviele Wissenschaftliche? Warum laufen soviele Kinder Amok? Kriegen sie etwa zuwenig Wissenschaft mitgeteilt? Oder fehlt manchen einfach Hoffnung, ein Ziel. Verständis?



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Toleranz - und damit meine ich etwaige Mitleser; nicht unbedingt Dich - heißt übrigens nicht, alles gleichgültig hinzunehmen, was einem gerade in Sachen Glaubensfragen etc. in der Öffentlichkeit vorgeworfen wird. Toleranz heißt, daß man jemandem durchaus sagt, daß man ihn bzw. seine Ansichten aus bestimmten Gründen zum Kotzen findet, jedoch nicht weiter gegen ihn vorgeht (sprich: Nach einer Einschränkung des Anderen egal in welcher Hinsicht verlangt bzw. darauf hinwirkt). Wer erwartet, daß seine Meinung geduldet wird, sollte auch die Gegenmeinungen dulden können. Wer Gegenwind nicht verkraften kann, sollte auch nicht "Toleranz" einfordern, die er selbst nicht aufweist. Der Toleranzbegriff ist zwar nicht an eine Gegenleistung gebunden, aber Toleranz verlangen, während man sich selbst nicht daran gebunden fühlt, ist mindestens Berechnung bzw. Ausnutzen der gesellschaftlichen Moralvorstellung für eigene, abweichende Zwecke.



Ich akzeptiere es, wenn jemand sagt:"Ich halte deine Einstellung für quatsch!" 
Aber wenn jemand als "Depp" bezeichnet wird, geht es nicht gegen seine Einstellung, sondern gegen die Person ansich! Und oh ja! Da schreite ich ein!



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wir hätten in den wenigsten Fällen diese heftig geführten Glaubensdiskussionen, wenn die "wissenden Gläubigen" Deiner Überzeugung wären - und gegen das, was in anderen Foren bzw. Newsgruppen abgelaufen ist, ist das hier alles nur ein laues Lüftchen (Du kannst gerne nach "Hans Joss" googlen).



Machen wir uns doch nichts vor! In einem Wissenschaftsforum werden Gläubige belächelt, in einem gläubigen Forum die Wissenschaftler! Der Austausch fehlt. Das aktive zuhören. Das GEMEINSAME streben nach einer besseren Welt! Jeder hat für sich das Ei des Kolumbus gefunden und was andere sagen ist egal. Und genau da ist das Problem! Es ist kein Gemeinsam sondern ein "gegen die Anderen"!



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Diese Aussage zeugt von einem Selbstbild, das nicht mal ich als bekennender Arroganzler von mir habe. Wenn man sich so erhaben zurücklehnt, sollte man mehr als ein paar Deiner dürftig hingestreuten Allgemeinplätze vorweisen können. Was mich wiederum BTT bzw. meinem Einwurf bringt, daß man sich eben nicht selbst erkennen kann - oder würdest Du Dich selbst für einen überheblichen Klugscheisser halten, der mal schnell seine Überlegenheit herauskehren möchte, indem er Leute als "verblendete, in der Kompetenzentwicklung benachteiligte Fundamentalisten" bezeichnet, obwohl er selbst wenig Argumente vorzuweisen hat (es hilft eben wenig, mal eben Kant zu zitieren; dessen Ausspruch als vermeintlich bindende Richtlinie für eine Diskussion auszurufen und entschuldigend zu erklären, daß die Bibel nicht wörtlich zu nehmen sei, weil Kant das eben so sage? Fehlt da nicht zumindest eine Erklärung des "Kantschen Imperativs" (Vorsicht! Ironie!)?)? Dein Posting ist im Grunde nämlich nichts anderes als ein wohlverpackter Flame (Du hättest auch schreiben können: "Ich hab mehr gelesen als ihr! Beide Seiten sind echt doooooof! Aber ich hab' Popkorn, ihr Dumpfbacken!"). Es mag sein, daß das genau Dein Selbstbild trifft - zumindest dürftest Du hier einigen Leuten genau diesen Eindruck Deiner Persönlichkeit vermittelt haben.



Vielleicht sollte sie auch nur provozieren und zum drüber nachdenken anregen? 

Wen ich lese: "Du bist ein Depp! Wegen deiner Einstellung! Das sehe ich so und aus basta!" Dann ist das für mich kein Ansatz wo man diskutieren kann. Es ist eine Meinung die mit einem Brandeisen reingesetzt wurde mit Anspruch auf Beständigkeit! Sie ist da und wird so stehen bleiben. Eine diskussion ist nicht von nöten!

Also warum soll man mit jemanden reden, der garnicht reden will?

Sicher ist es provokant was Corrado sagt, doch steh ich voll hinter seinen Aussagen!


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Sicher ist es provokant was Corrado sagt, doch steh ich voll hinter seinen Aussagen!



tust du nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corrado sagt: 



Cørradø schrieb:


> Dass TROTZDEM in Glaubensfragen ein Beweis gefordert wird, zeigt mir lediglich, dass es nicht begriffen wurde, dass man Glauben von Wissen - von empirischem Wissen, von Naturwissenschaft, ja sogar von Immanenz an sich -* zu trennen hat.*
> 
> Das geht über Toleranz hinaus. Kann aber von einem denkenden Menschen, einem Mitglied der Gesellschaft des 21. Jahrhunderts nicht zuviel *verlangt sein GLAUBE und WISSEN voneinander zu trennen.
> *



du sagst:



Scrätcher schrieb:


> *Beides ist gefährlich.* Der Wissenschaftler wird irgendwann die Grenzen der Moral überschreiten um Forschen zu können. In dem er nur an das Glaubt, was sich beweisen läßt, ignoriert er alles was sein könnte. Denn Glauben heißt nicht wissen! Wohingegen der streng Gläubige Mensch sich nicht belehren läßt! "Er weiß es ja besser ganz egal was die anderen Menschen sagen!" Das kann dazu führen, dass er irgendwann der Auffassung ist, er "muß" die Menschen retten! Und da wären wir bei dem Fundamentalisten oder bei Menschen, die bei Katastrophen nicht helfen, weil sie ja so "von Gott gewollt ist!"



vllt. steh ich ja auf dem Schlauch aber für mich ist das eher das Gegenteil


----------



## Scrätcher (18. September 2009)

Du kannst Glaube nicht mit der Wissenschaft erklären und Wissenschaft nicht mit dem Glauben! Und trotzdem ist beides wichtig!


----------



## Manowar (18. September 2009)

Na dann will ich doch auch mal..

Bin ein langhaariges etwas,was zu 80% Metal hört und durch mein Fräulein 20% Industrial.
Die Öffentlichkeit sieht mich wohl als Metaller, was mich aber nicht im geringsten tangiert.
Ich sehe mich selber als ich :> Wenn ich mir mein Denken und Handeln anschaue,wäre ich wohl Satanist in der Auffassung von LaVey.
Nicht weil ich es cool finde oder weil ich irgendeinem Satanskult folge, aber mein läuft einfach in diese Richtung. Meine Liebe muss man sich verdienen (Nächstenliebe ist mir fremd). Ich bemühe mich nicht von allen Menschen als "toll" befunden zu werden. Bin denke ich ein Egoist und habe absolut keine Gewissensbisse was das angeht.
Ich mag mit meinem Fräulein (und zukünftigen kleinen Manowars *g*),meiner Familie und meinen Freunden ein schönes Leben haben, auch wenn es vllt auf Kosten anderer läuft. Aber..ich lebe nur einmal,also lasse ich sowas nicht an mich heran.

(Da jetzt Scrätcher wieder aufspringen wird (nimm das jetzt nicht als persönlichen Angriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )):

Ich helfe auch anderen benachteiligten Menschen, wenn etwas in meiner Nähe passiert.
Ich schildere einfach mal was vom letzten Baumarkt Besuch.
Ich stehe mit meinen kräftigen 1,90m hinter einem alten Herrn,der sich unglaublich viele Fliesen (schwere Dinger) kaufen wollte und kein Baumarkt Angesteller wollte ihm helfen.
Also bitte ich ihm meine Hilfe an und er fragt mehrmals "Sind sie hier angestellt?" worauf ich immer nur meinte "Nein, ich bin nur nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

".
Hab ihm seine Karren zum Auto geschoben, hab ihm die Fliesen eingeladen etc und er immer weiter "Sie arbeiten doch hier.."
Arbeit war erledigt und er holt sein Geldbeutel raus und wollte mir Geld geben, da sagte ich "Damit beleidigen sie mich schon fast,ich bin doch nur nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "
Er hat mir die Hand gegeben, ich bin daneben in mein Auto gestiegen und bin gefahren.
(Also bei sowas nicht als Egoist anzusiedeln)


Ich habe sehr oft mit voreingenommen Menschen zu tun aufgrund meines Aussehens (Lange Haare,Undercut,Tattoowiert,Klamotten,etc)
Ich bin technischer Zeichner und stehe unter meinem Chef an 2. Position,wodurch ich natürlich auch viel mit Kunden etc zutun habe,natürlich auch alle voreingenommen.
Interessiert mich aber im Endeffekt herzlich wenig,da sie Minuten darauf sehen, was ich alles in meiner Birne habe und nur darauf kommt es an und werde dann auch direkt akzeptiert.


Aber als Schlusssatz:
Ich bin ich und ich lebe daraufhin mit meiner Familie und meinen Freunden glücklich zu sein,auf wessen Kosten das geht, ist mir da egal!


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Du kannst Glaube nicht mit der Wissenschaft erklären und Wissenschaft nicht mit dem Glauben! Und trotzdem ist beides wichtig!



"Das schönste und tiefste Gefühl, das wir erleben können, ist die Erfahrung des Mystischen. Es ist die Säerin aller echten Wissenschaft. Der Mensch, der dieses Gefühl nicht kennt, der nicht mehr staunen und in Ehrfurcht gebannt vor etwas stehen kann, ist so gut wie tot.

Zu wissen, dass das, was wir nicht ergründen können, wirklich existiert, drückt sich als höchste Weisheit und strahlendste Schönheit aus, die unsre dumpfen Sinne nur in ihrer primitivsten Form wahrnehmen können - dieses Wissen, dieses Spüren ist der Kern wahrer Religiosität...  

A. Einstein


----------



## Urengroll (18. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Du kannst Glaube nicht mit der Wissenschaft erklären und Wissenschaft nicht mit dem Glauben! Und trotzdem ist beides wichtig!




Lustiges Sprichwort, was eventuell passen könnte:

"Glauben ist scheiße, Wissen ist besser!"



Ich bin ich, und das ist auch gut so. Ich denke nur immer mal darüber nach, mich klonen zu lassen und
denke im nächsten Moment nur, das die liebe Welt das nicht verdient hat

Wie Manowar oben schrieb helfe ich auch gerne, wenn ich gefragt werde.
Es kommt immer darauf an, wie ich gefragt werde und wer fragt.
Habe etwas längerer Haare, die noch länger werden sollen, weil es mal
etwas neues ist.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> (Da jetzt Scrätcher wieder aufspringen wird (nimm das jetzt nicht als persönlichen Angriff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aus zuverlässiger Quelle weiß ich das Scrätcher nicht aufspringen wird weil er weiß das du ein Grundanständiger Mensch bist auch wenn du da grad ANFANGS was anderes geschrieben hast (in der Hoffnung mich aufspringen zu lassen?^^) Nein, es kommt nicht immer darauf an was Menschen sagen, es ist wichtiger was sie tun und dein oberer Text steht im Wiederspruch zum unteren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> full quote



Danke Öhrchen! Da krieg ich ja "prominenten Rückenwind!^^


----------



## Manowar (18. September 2009)

Hey! Ich hab ja sogar ihn gefragt,ob ich ihm helfen dürfte. Der hatte mich vorher nichtmal gesehen *g*


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> "Das schönste und tiefste Gefühl, das wir erleben können, ist die Erfahrung des Mystischen. Es ist die Säerin aller echten Wissenschaft. Der Mensch, der dieses Gefühl nicht kennt, der nicht mehr staunen und in Ehrfurcht gebannt vor etwas stehen kann, ist so gut wie tot.
> Zu wissen, dass das, was wir nicht ergründen können, wirklich existiert, drückt sich als höchste Weisheit und strahlendste Schönheit aus, die unsre dumpfen Sinne nur in ihrer primitivsten Form wahrnehmen können - dieses Wissen, dieses Spüren ist der Kern wahrer Religiosität...
> A. Einstein


Du zeigst immer mehr, das Du ein liebenswerter und intelligenter junger Mann bis, der sich den Wissenschaften und der Logik und den Verstand verschrieben hat und sich darüber definiert.

Mir fehlt da in Deinen Ausführungen, die DU zu solchen interessanten Themen gibst immer ein bißchen von Deiner Selle, Deinen Empfindungen, Gefühlen und Emotionen, die ich in anderen Beiträgen von Dir lese. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst Du die beiden vereinen oder hast Du das schon für Dich zum Anschein?

Einstein mag ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Worte sind begrenzende und können oftmals sehr, wenn nicht total falsch verstanden werden.

Momentan sehe ich Dich eher als Wissenschaftler als als ein Philosoph, der andere Meinung auch stehen lassen kann ohne sie zu Diskreditieren. ^^

Just my 2 Cents, Just the Moment. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (18. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Hey! Ich hab ja sogar ihn gefragt,ob ich ihm helfen dürfte. Der hatte mich vorher nichtmal gesehen *g*




Da muss ich dann aber einen sozialen Tag haben, das ich soetwas mache.
Das Problem wird sein, das ich fast nie in einem Baumarkt bin.
Ältere Leute sehen halt nicht mehr so gut!^^


----------



## Cørradø (18. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man das Thema gesondert und sachlich diskutieren möchte, sollten wir das separat in einem anderen/neuen Thread tun.

Dann sollten jedoch z.B. auch alle argumente berücksichtigt werden und nicht wies "gewisse Leute" immer machen die guten im Töpfchen bleiben und die "schlechten" minutiös zerlegt und durchleuchtet werden.
Es ist genauso lachhaft selbst Menschen aufzufordern Dinge nachzugoogeln und -lesen und dann dem gegenüber zu unterstellen man würde impliziert behaupten man wäre der belesenere, obwohls der gar nicht gesagt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr schräg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich empfinde es schon als unhöflich, mich zu einer weiteren offtopic-antwort in einem thread zu nötigen, in dem ich klar gesagt habe, dass ich nicht weiter zu schreiben möchte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Wisseschaft kann das Phänomen "Glaube" heute schon ziemlich gut herleiten und erklären und umgekehrt hat auch der monotheistische Glaube des Abendlandes die Wissenschaft, wie wir sie heute kennen und betreiben begünstigt hat. 

Das allerdings anschaulich und einem interessierten Publikum herzuleiten und zu erklären und dann darüber - sachlich - zu diskutieren ist tatsächlich eine offtopic - Angelegenheit, bei der ich davon ausgehe, dass sie die Mehrheit nicht interessieren oder vielleicht sogar aus verschiedensten Gründen überfordern _könnte_. (Wenn ich nen Imperativ verwende machen sich "einige" ja gleich wieder ins Höschen.) 
Das würde ich in Kauf nehmen.

Das wir/ihr uns/euch hier um zum Glück in Europa Minderheitenphänomene streitet/streiten wenns um die fundamentalistischen Extreme beider seiten geht sollte man nicht vergessen. Die nicht-extremen Mehrheiten befinden sich glücklicherweise in einem ständigen Austausch miteinander, dessen Verlauf wir dann immer wieder über kontroverse und weltanschauungsverzerrenden Äußerungen eines Papstes z.B. polarisierend aufbereitet in den Medien quotenhascherisch mitbekommen. 

Ich bitte den schrecklichen OT zu entschuldigen und möchte nochmal hervorheben, dass ich wider meinem freien Willen dazu gezwungen war, da von mir getätigte Aussagen benutzt und in einem aus meiner urheberischen Sicht falschen Licht dargestellt wurden.

Wenn man mich deswegen bannen möchte... so sei es! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Wenn man mich deswegen bannen möchte... so sei es!



Hör auf zu betteln! Du WIRST NICHT GEBANNT!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Mir fehlt da in Deinen Ausführungen, die DU zu solchen interessanten Themen gibst immer ein bißchen von Deiner Selle, Deinen Empfindungen, Gefühlen und Emotionen, die ich in anderen Beiträgen von Dir lese.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich mir ging es mehr darum Cørradø ein bisschen zu widerlegen mit seinem Dogma, dass der vernünftige moderne Mensch ja auf jeden Fall Glaube und Wissen zu trenne hat.
Onkel Einstein, scheint da zumindest nicht 100% der gleichen Ansicht zu sein.

Meine Empfindungen und Gefühle und Emotionen werde ich in einem öffentlichen Forum nur sehr  homöopathisch dosieren. 
Da bitte ich um Verständnis.


----------



## Cørradø (18. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich mir ging es mehr darum Cørradø ein bisschen zu widerlegen mit seinem Dogma, dass der vernünftige moderne Mensch ja auf jeden Fall Glaube und Wissen zu trenne hat.
> Onkel Einstein, scheint da zumindest nicht 100% der gleichen Ansicht zu sein.


Also so leids mir tut, du scheinst nicht mitbekommen zu haben, dass es nicht mein persönliches "Dogma", sondern das der Aufklärung ist. Kant hab ich als prominenstesten und unumstrittensten Vertreter als Opener gewählt, aber gute Formalia weiss hier ja keiner zu schätzen.
Onkel Einstein scheint mir genau das zu bestätigen, was ich proklamiert hab.
Glaube und Wissen sind zwei komplementäre Sphären des selben menschlichen Geistes.
Von mir aus einfacher ausgedrückt zwei Perspektiven, zwei Zugänge zu ein und derselben Welt.

Wenn du "Liebe" z.B. als Hormonschwankung erklären kannst ist das ja nicht falsch.
Was ist es aber im Vergleich zum Ausdruck von "Liebe" mittels Lyrik/eines Gedichts oder Liedes?
Und trotzdem beschreibst genau ein und das selbe.

Wenn das eine das andere versucht zu beschreiben/analysieren wirds ihm nicht gerecht. Warum? Weil es zwei komplementäre Dinge sind. Das fängt wie gesagt schon bei der Fassung in Sprache an.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Weil es zwei komplementäre Dinge sind.



Ohne Frage sind sie dass und ohne Frage sind sie getrennt.
Klug ist es aber sie nicht getrennt zu lassen, sondern sie zusammenzuführen.

(Das es ein Dogma der Aufklärung ist ist mir schon auch bewusst, aber die Vehemenz deiner Formulierung ließ doch schon Rückschlüsse darauf zu, dass du dieses Dogma auch zu dem deinen gemacht haben könntest.)


----------



## Cørradø (18. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> (Das es ein Dogma der Aufklärung ist ist mir schon auch bewusst, aber die Vehemenz deiner Formulierung ließ doch schon Rückschlüsse darauf zu, dass du dieses Dogma auch zu dem deinen gemacht haben könntest.)


HAH!
Back in topic!!! 

Ich find fei scho', dass man die Ideale der Aufklärung anstreben sollte!
Deshalb lauf ich ja im seidenen, goldbestickten Morgenmantel rum *hust*

Mit Trennung hast du jetzt sowas wie Separation/Absonderung assoziiert. Nehm ich als Kritik an... Ist natürlich als "Unterscheidung" zu verstehen. Wobei daraus auch wirkliche Separierungen resultieren können (wie z.B. beim Staatswesen oder bei der Anwendung beider gegeneinander).


----------



## Urengroll (18. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> HAH!
> Back in topic!!!
> 
> Ich find fei scho', dass man die Ideale der Aufklärung anstreben sollte!
> ...




Dann mal eine Off Topic Frage an dich, weil ja soviel darüber geschrieben wird:

"Glaubst du an Gott? Und wenn ja warum, wie bist du dazu gekommen oder nicht?"


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Mit Trennung hast du jetzt sowas wie Separation/Absonderung assoziiert. Nehm ich als Kritik an... Ist natürlich als "Unterscheidung" zu verstehen. Wobei daraus auch wirkliche Separierungen resultieren können (wie z.B. beim Staatswesen oder bei der Anwendung beider gegeneinander).




Wenn du statt trennen tatsächlich unterscheiden gemeint haben solltest, kann ich deiner Ausführung natürlich nur zustimmen.
Unterscheiden sollte man Wissen und Glauben in jedem Fall können!
Und eine echte Trennung in bestimmten Bereichen (Staat / Kirche) halte ich ebenfalls für sinnvoll.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

@Ohrensammler und Corrado:

Es gilt weniger das entweder oder zu fröhnen, 
sondern in seinem Denken und Geist das sowohl als auch zu etablieren!

Es gilt Schnittmengen zusehen und auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner runterzurechnen!

Dann seht Ihr wahrhaftig das gesamte Bild besser  anstatt immer mit einem paar Mosaikstückchen rumzupuzzeln!

Entweder outet sich Orhi als Philosoph (liebevolle Weisheit), oder Ihr klärt das per PM, weil selbst mir redet Ihr zu sehr über dasselbe und aneinander vorbei.

Ich spiele auch gern den Moderator, Katalysator und übersetzer um das in einer Euch verständlicheren Sprache, die Antwort des jeweiligen Gegenüber auf Euere Sichtweise der Welt besser zu übersetzen und damit verständlicher zu machen, das Ihr im Grunde dasselbe meint. ^^

Alles Liebe
seid gesegnet


----------



## Thoor (18. September 2009)

Als was sehe ich mich?

Ich glaube an eine höhere Macht, aber nicht an die Kirche, ich glaube nicht dass Satan der Bösewicht ist sondern einfach nur der Bestrafer, ich denke Kinderschänder und Vergewaltiger sollte man aufhängen, ich bin eher Rechts (nicht extrem, obacht!) gesinnt, habe aber nicht wirklich was gegen Ausländer solange sie arbeiten und sich benehmen können. Ich steh auf nackte Frauen, Tuning und ein wenig Alkohol. Ich bin nicht wirklich der Party typ, ich steh auf Metal von Alestorm zu Rammstein zu Freiwild, Schandmaul, Subway to Sally, Metallica, Sabaton, Inextremo, Apokalyptische Reiter, Böhse Onkelz, etc. Ich weiss das Skinheads keine Faschos sind, sondern Faschos das Bild von Skinheads kopieren, ich würde gerne in Florida oder Kalifornien leben, bin ein ehere pessimistischer Mensch, lese gerne Bücher und bastel an nem Pc rum, bin innerlich zerissen und so weiter, hab kurz geschorene Haare, trage meist Allstar Chucks, Schwarze Jeans und n Bandshirt (schandmaul/Metallica) auf meinem Lieblingspully ist hintendrauf n Teufel, die eine Hand zum Metal gruss erhoben, mit der anderen das Mic in der Hand, ein Fuss steht auf nem Verstärker 

Tja lieber TE, als was stufst du mich ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *gg*

/e Ich betrachte mich btw selbst als durchgeknallten, bei Rot über die Strasse gehender, philosophischer und weltoffener Metal, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cbuffed76 (18. September 2009)

@ Thoor: und Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass Du einen niedlichen, augenscheinlich die Weltherrschaft anstrebenden Hello-Kitty Avatar from hell hast!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> auf meinem Lieblingspully ist hintendrauf n Teufel, die eine Hand zum Metal gruss erhoben, mit der anderen das Mic in der Hand, ein Fuss steht auf nem Verstärker



geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (18. September 2009)

Musik: Elektro,Techno, E-Punk (lege selbst auf), aber auch gerne Alternative und Indie bin da ziemlich offen
Politik: Linksextrem, ja ich halte Kommunismus für die BESTE Regime-form, und kommt mir nicht mit Stalinismus, das ist was ganz anderes. Eine Diktatur ist immer schrecklich, ob nun fundamentalistisch, sozialistisch oder nationalistisch, also bitte erst schlau machen bevor man wieder die "Bild" zitiert. Nein bin kein Grunger (was sind eigentlich Grunger? Dachte die wären mit Nirvana ausgestorben?)

Meine Frage an Belphega: sind alle Goths rechtsradikal? Das kam nämlich in einem Thread so rüber. Das ist komisch, ich habe durchaus auch schon mit den Grufties in einer Reihe gegen sozialabbau demonstriert...


----------



## SARodiRIEL (18. September 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich denke Kinderschänder und Vergewaltiger sollte man aufhängen, ich bin eher Rechts



Herzlichen Glückwünsch... Die NPD und andere Rechtsradikale Gruppierungen demonstrieren in letzter Zeit sehr gerne dafür das man "Kinderschänder" (ein Begriff aus der rechten Szene) aufhängen sollte, sie verwenden gerne Parolen wie: "Ein Baum, ein Strick, ein Kinderschändergenick". Da kannst du dich dann ja gleich anschließen...
Das schlimmste ist das sich heutzutage viele Kinder wie z.b. du, gar nicht bewusst sind wie weit sie schon im braunen Sumpf stecken.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

cbuffed76 schrieb:


> @ Thoor: und Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass Du einen niedlichen, augenscheinlich die Weltherrschaft anstrebenden Hello-Kitty Avatar from hell hast!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Damit zeigt er uns, dass er ein niedlicher Zeitgenosse ist der alls knuffige und Wuschige, wie Babays und kleine Tiere über allem liebt, aber bei Ungerechtigkeit gegenüber anderen sofort in den betreffenden Ort auf den schicken roten Knopf drücken WILL (EGO!).

Alos laßt uns hoffen, das er sich nicht aufstellen läßt und schlimmstenfalls Horst Schlämmer aka HApe Kerkeling ist, weil wenn der jetzt sich aufstellen lassen würde, der würde mit 60 bis 90% die Wahl gewinnen!
(Hätte ich an Hape´s Stelle gmeacht, aber der hat anscheinend kein Bock auf Politik.
Stefan Raab würde sich so eine Gelegenheit sicherlich nicht entgehen und würde uns als neuer Bundeskanzler in eine spaßige Zukunft bringen, der Typ ist ein Winner und der will IMMER gewinnen!) ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Meine Frage an Belphega: sind alle Goths rechtsradikal? Das kam nämlich in einem Thread so rüber. Das ist komisch, ich habe durchaus auch schon mit den Grufties in einer Reihe gegen sozialabbau demonstriert...



Oh mein Gott nein ^^
Goth hat absolut rein gar nix - keinen Funken - mit Rechtsradikalismus zutun.

Und nie vergessen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Oh man danke, ich bin seit gestern Nacht mies drauf, aber da konnte ich wieder richtig gut Lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott nein ^^
> Goth hat absolut rein gar nix - keinen Funken - mit Rechtsradikalismus zutun.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Bloodletting, nicht traurig sein.. wenns dir das nächste mal so geht, schreib mich an und ich muter dich mit sowas auf. Hier ->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Und trotdzem kannst du nicht abstreiten, das es nicht rechte Emo's gibt!
> (kein Schubladendenken^^)



Du, es kann rechte Emos geben, linke Emos geben, politisch neutrale Emos geben,..

.. laut unbekannten Quellen gibts sogar Emos mit halbwegs menschlichen Reife


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

die Quellen hät ich gern!


----------



## Urengroll (18. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die Quellen hät ich gern!




Ihr Mineralswasser blubberte es.......................^^


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die Quellen hät ich gern!
> [/q]
> 
> Ich glaub die.. liegen schon lange irgendwo begraben ;D


----------



## Apostasy (18. September 2009)

Interessanter Thread nur schade, dass viele diesen nicht richtig verstehen - vielleicht versteh ich ihn ja auch nicht richtig aber egal ich versuche es mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich glaube nicht an Gott, kann allerdings auch keine Beweise für die Existens/Nicht-Existenz eines solchen "übernatürlichen Wesens" darlegen und würde mich somit als eine Form Agnostiker bezeichnen. Ich habe eine sehr philosophische Ansicht des Lebens, mache mir gerne Gedanken um Dinge die andere wahrscheinlich nicht interessieren - als Bsp. Warum ist unser Planet Erde so einzigartig in unserem Sonnensystem? Haben wir etwa die richtige Entfernung von der Sonne, hatten Glück das ein paar Meteoriten uns getroffen haben und somit Wasser/Leben auf unseren Planet gekommen ist? Natürlich kann man dies wissenschaftlich nachweisen (aber ich bin nunmal kein Wissenschaftler der über diese Kenntnisse verfügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Ich selbst lehne Christentum aufgrund seiner Geschichte vollkommen ab und halte Leute die Sonntags in die Kirche rennen um "Gott" um Erbarmen zu beten für Heuchler (und ab Montag darf man wieder schön weiter sündigen ;D). Dennoch akzeptiere ich verschiedene Religionen (auch Christentum) kann viele Dinge nachvollziehen (z.B. den Trost an ein Leben im Paradies) will dennoch nicht von ihnen bekehrt werden. Ich lehne die Schöpfungstheorie komplett ab und wundere mich warum sie als Bsp. in den USA tatsächlich unterrichtet wird (viele dieser Leute suchen nach wie vor Menschen- neben Dinosaurierfußabdrücken -.-) wobei als Bsp. die Evolution aufgrund von wissenschaftlichen Beweisen diese Theorie komplett widerlegen. 

Ich verachte Rechtssympathisanten, Nationalismus und Rechtsextremismus vor allem als Deutscher sollte man intelligent und verantwortungsbewusst genug sein um ein Wiederholen der Geschichte unmöglich zu machen. Und doch schaffen eben solche Menschen es immer wieder Angst und Schrecken zu verbreiten aufgrund von Gewaltdelikten. Mit soetwas zu sympathisieren empfinde ich mehr als traurig und es stimmt mich noch trauriger das eben solche Parteien versuchen Menschen zu fangen, indem sie Themen aufgreifen (Tierschutz/Kinderschänder/Kindesmissbrauch) um sich nach Aussen hin als "sozial vertretbar" darzustellen. Ich selbst bin aktiver Tierschützer und bin der Ansicht, dass im Bereich Tierschutz aufjedenfall mehr gemacht werden muss, lasse mich durch soetwas allerdings nicht beeinflussen. Ich bin absolut gegen die Todesstrafe, da ein Leben mit Schuldgefühlen etc. wohl die schlimmste Strafe darstellt und der Tod somit eine Erlösung wäre. Selbst würde ich mich wohl eher in Richtung links einordnen was auch ein Wahl-O-Mat mir bestätigt hat. 

Ich selbst bin ein Kritiker unserer Gesellschaft ich empfinde es als traurig, dass wir doch so viele sind und doch nicht aufeinander achten. Das die einen so viel haben und die anderen nichts. Wie oben schon erwähnt engagiere ich mich aufgrund dessen in meinem Tierheim ehrenamtlich, da ich der Ansicht bin, das eine Gesellschaft nur so gut sein kann wie seine kleinsten/unbedeutesten Wesen. Ich musste öfters schon weinen, als ich die ganzen tragischen Schicksale in meinem Tierheim gesehen habe und dadurch ist auch wahrscheinlich ein großer Hass entstanden. In einem Tierheim sieht man nunmal wirklich am Besten unsere "Weg-Werf-Gesellschaft". Ich bewundere Menschen egal in welchem Gebiet, die sich ehrenamtlich engagieren, sei es nun mit Kindern, Tieren, Behinderten, Alten Menschen, sozial Schwachen etc. 

Es gibt einfach viel zu viele tolle Musikstücke als das ich mich durch diese identifizieren würde bzw. mich einer Gruppe anschließen könnte. Ich liebe Elektro ziehe mir dennoch ab und zu gerne was rockiges rein. Habe aber auch neulich meine Liebe zu Klassik entdeckt - haha ja richtig Klassische Musik ^^ ich bin nach wie vor erstaunt wie vielseitig sie doch ist. 

Ich rauche gerne obwohl ich mir der Nebenwirkungen bewusst bin, sehe es allerdings als (haha jetzt kommts) Gesellschaftsgut an. Zudem liebe ich Kunst in jeglicher Form 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oô hm ist jetzt wohl doch länger geworden als es eigentlich hätte werden sollen, zudem liest es bestimmt eh keiner xD


----------



## SARodiRIEL (18. September 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> (viele dieser Leute suchen nach wie vor Menschen- neben Dinosaurierfußabdrücken -.-) wobei als Bsp. die Evolution aufgrund von wissenschaftlichen Beweisen diese Theorie komplett widerlegen.



Das stimmt ja wohl auch! Alle wissen doch, wenn es zuviele Schwule gibt, dann kommen bald wieder Nazis die auf Dinosauriern reiten und die Weltherrschaft ergreifen *zwinker*

(für nicht insider: siehe Drawn Together)


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Ich verachte Rechtssympathisanten, Nationalismus und Rechtsextremismus



Ich hab leider gerade nicht genug Zeit um auf alles zu antworten (: Mach ich später noch!
Aber den Satz muss ich eben rausheben.

Meine Hochachtung! Du bist einer der unglaublich wenigen Menschen, der verstanden hat dass die 3 Wörter da oben was unterschiedliches sind. Endlich mal jemand, wo ich weiß, dass ich mir kein Blabla-Gedösel anhörn muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (18. September 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Ich selbst lehne Christentum aufgrund seiner Geschichte vollkommen ab und halte Leute die Sonntags in die Kirche rennen um "Gott" um Erbarmen zu beten für Heuchler (und ab Montag darf man wieder schön weiter sündigen ;D). Dennoch akzeptiere ich verschiedene Religionen (auch Christentum) kann viele Dinge nachvollziehen (z.B. den Trost an ein Leben im Paradies) will dennoch nicht von ihnen bekehrt werden. Ich lehne die Schöpfungstheorie komplett ab und wundere mich warum sie als Bsp. in den USA tatsächlich unterrichtet wird (viele dieser Leute suchen nach wie vor Menschen- neben Dinosaurierfußabdrücken -.-) wobei als Bsp. die Evolution aufgrund von wissenschaftlichen Beweisen diese Theorie komplett widerlegen.


Dies finde ich ein Intressanter Punkt. Obwohl ich Katholisch erzogen wurde bin ich ausgetreten. Ich kann mit der Kirche, ganz besonders mit dem Papst überhaupt nichts anfangen. Dennoch bin ich den meinung die Bibel ist ein sehr gutes Buch. Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass das was in der Bibel steht wirklich passiert ist, aber nur z.b. die 10 Gebote sind sehr gute Gesetze die sich jeder mal zu Herzen nehmen sollte.
Die Bibel vermittelt für mich eine Botschaft. Seid nett zueinander und geht gut miteinander um.
Was mir vor allem auf den Sack geht ist die falsche Auslegung der Bibel durch die Kirche.


----------



## Apostasy (18. September 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass das was in der Bibel steht wirklich passiert ist, aber nur z.b. die 10 Gebote sind sehr gute Gesetze die sich jeder mal zu Herzen nehmen sollte.
> Die Bibel vermittelt für mich eine Botschaft. Seid nett zueinander und geht gut miteinander um.



Letztendlich orientiert sich unsere Gesetzgebung doch sehr an den 10 Geboten und legt letztendlich eine gute Grundlage des Miteinanders aus. Ich persönlich halte die Botschaft des zweiten Testamentes "Liebe deinen Nächsten" als sehr schön, jedoch finden wir diese Grundzüge letztendlich in fast allen Religionen wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sei es nun Islam, Buddhismus etc. wir werden im Grunde genommen in unsere "Religionsform" hineingeboren. Klar gibt es dann ein paar Ausnahmen, die die Religion wechseln/austreten aber im Großen und Ganzen bleiben die meisten bei ihrem Ursprung. Wie du es schon richtig gesagt hast sollte das ganze als eine Botschaft aufgefasst werden und das akzeptiere ich natürlich voll und ganz. Dennoch kann ich ebenso wenig wie du diese Form des Radikalismus verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wahrscheinlich auch eben aus einem der Punkte die du genannt hast, der falschen Auslegung. Natürlich finden sich genügend aktuelle Themen, sei es nun gegen Verhütung (absolut bescheuert, entschuldigt meine Wortwahl ^^" aber zu Zeiten von AIDS und co ist dies nicht mehr Zeit gemäß) etc. aber ich beziehe mich mal auf historische Beispiele: Meiner Meinung nach sind unsere Kirchen, die wir als Häuser Gottes bezeichnen damals auf Blut aufgebaut worden. Und auch aufgrund der falschen Auslegung wurden Kriege und Ausbeutungen gerechtfertigt (der erste Kreuzzug als passendes Beispiel). Ebenso Hexenverbrennung und co. Aufgrund dessen kann und will ich mich wahrscheinlich mit dem nicht identifizieren, da es doch ein großer Widerspruch zum geschriebenen Wort aber auch meiner eigenen persönlichen Einstellung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. September 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> full quote



Du hast eine in meinen Augen unheimlich-gesunde Menschen/Lebenseinstellung sogar bei deiner Kritik an der Kirche kann ich nur zufrieden nicken.

Nur eins geb ich dir zu bedenken: 

Du sagst, du verachtest Menschen die Rechtsradikal usw sind.

Verachtest du die Menschen tatsächlich? Oder ihre sagen wir mal "verblendete" Einstellung?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apostasy (18. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Du sagst, du verachtest Menschen die Rechtsradikal usw sind.
> 
> Verachtest du die Menschen tatsächlich? Oder ihre sagen wir mal "verblendete" Einstellung?
> 
> ...



Interessante Frage: Ich würde dies so beantworten, das wir letztendlich wir sind und einmalig werden durch unsere Einstellung. Ich glaube niemand kann jemanden als "sympathisch" betrachten, wenn man in jeglicher Hinsicht unterschiedliche Ansichtweisen hat. Ich könnte mir natürlich die Mühe geben ihre Perspektive nachzuvollziehen aber das ist für mich dann doch etwas schwieriger, da es meiner Moral widerstrebt. Vielleicht bin ich da auch ein wenig voreingenommen, das gebe ich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich kann dessen nichts abgewinnen und will es auch gar nicht, da steht mir wohl die Geschichte im Rücken ^^ ich empfinde es als reine Naivität wahrscheinlich eher als Dummheit unsere Probleme auf Minderheiten zu übertragen. Aus diesen genannten Punkten könnte ich sagen, das ich aufgrund ihrer verblendeten, realitätsfremden Einstellung solche Menschen verachte und mich deswegen prinzipiell davon distanziere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. September 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Interessante Frage: Ich würde dies so beantworten, das wir letztendlich wir sind und einmalig werden durch unsere Einstellung. Ich glaube niemand kann jemanden als "sympathisch" betrachten, wenn man in jeglicher Hinsicht unterschiedliche Ansichtweisen hat. Ich könnte mir natürlich die Mühe geben ihre Perspektive nachzuvollziehen aber das ist für mich dann doch etwas schwieriger, da es meiner Moral widerstrebt. Vielleicht bin ich da auch ein wenig voreingenommen, das gebe ich zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich sind es unterschiedliche Ansichtsweisen! Und für einen Menschen ist eine fremde Ansichtsweise erstmal: fremd!
Doch bevor ich hingehe und jemand Verurteile frag ich erstmal "Warum?". Was ihn zu dem gemacht hat, was er ist. Es sind unsere Erfahrungen und unsere Entschlüsse daraus. Du kannst von keinem Menschen seine Vergangenheit ändern aber du kannst mit ihm darüber reden wie er zu diesem Entschluß gekommen ist. Meistens ist der Mensch dahinter garnicht so "böse" wie es erst aussieht nur hat er aus manchen Dingen die falschen Schlüsse gezogen. Und nur wenn man miteinander redet kann man gemeinsam schauen was er erlebt hat, was er für Schlüsse daraus zieht und dann kannst du sagen wie du das siehst und auf einmal ist dieser "Typ" ein Mensch.
Vielleicht kannst du ihm einen Gedankenansatz mitgeben den er so noch nie betrachtet hat? Worauf er andere Schlüsse zieht und dementsprechend sich auch ändert.

Ein Beispiel sind die Amokläufer: Natürlich ist die Tat verachtenswert! Aber die Fälle in Deutschland wo jemand aus Spaß Amok gelaufen ist, tendieren doch eher Richtung Null! Und ich glaube, manch Amoklauf hätte verhindert werden können wenn die Menschen tatsächlich aktiv miteinander reden würden anstatt sie von vorne herein abzustempeln. 

Zum aktiven Zuhören gehört auch sich nicht nur ihre Meinung anzuhören, sondern auch wie sie sie gebildet habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (18. September 2009)

Also ist die Bibel = Netiquette/AGB's von Gott


----------



## Apostasy (18. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Natürlich sind es unterschiedliche Ansichtsweisen! Und für einen Menschen ist eine fremde Ansichtsweise erstmal: fremd!
> Doch bevor ich hingehe und jemand Verurteile frag ich erstmal "Warum?". Was ihn zu dem gemacht hat, was er ist. Es sind unsere Erfahrungen und unsere Entschlüsse daraus. Du kannst von keinem Menschen seine Vergangenheit ändern aber du kannst mit ihm darüber reden wie er zu diesem Entschluß gekommen ist. Meistens ist der Mensch dahinter garnicht so "böse" wie es erst aussieht nur hat er aus manchen Dingen die falschen Schlüsse gezogen. Und nur wenn man miteinander redet kann man gemeinsam schauen was er erlebt hat, was er für Schlüsse daraus zieht und dann kannst du sagen wie du das siehst und auf einmal ist dieser "Typ" ein Mensch.
> Vielleicht kannst du ihm einen Gedankenansatz mitgeben den er so noch nie betrachtet hat? Worauf er andere Schlüsse zieht und dementsprechend sich auch ändert.
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich dir zu, es würde in vielerlei Hinsicht mehr bringen, wenn wir mehr miteinander reden würden bzw. aufeinander achten. Gerade zum Thema Amokläufe sehe ich dort allerdings viel mehr das Problem der sozialen Isolation wobei dies natürlich auch rein auf Spekulationen zurück zuführen ist, da bis jetzt nur ein Amokläufer überlebt hat (auf dessen Erklärung ich gespannt warte) und somit die Beweggründe des Einzelnen für uns unergründlich bleiben. Wir können Vermutungen aufstellen, jedoch diese nicht stichhaltig beweisen. 

Zum Thema Rechts findet jedoch eine ausführliche Aufklärung bereits in der Schule statt. Deswegen ist dies wahrscheinlich noch schwerer für mich persönlich nachzuvollziehen und ich denke so geht es auch Anderen. Natürlich muss man hier auch wieder zwischen diversen "Rechtstypen" (oô dummes Wort sry ^^") unterscheiden, die einen sind mehr die anderen weniger ausgeprägt, jedoch bezweifle ich jemanden der davon überzeugt ist umstimmen zu können, so wie man eben auch mich nicht umstimmen kann es als in Ordnung zu empfinden.

Edit: Natürlich sollte man das Thema Nationalisten und Co. nicht nur auf Deutschland übertragen, sondern auch Global betrachten. Das war wohl gerade ein Fehler von mir es nur auf Landesebene zu sehen. In diesem Punkt stimme ich dir dann zu das man z.B. Briten und andere (sind mir momentan aufgrund der Aion Beta eingefallen) darüber aufklären sollte, das hier nicht mehr die alten Zustände wie damals herrschen etc. und diese natürlich von der Freundlichkeit und Offenheit der Deutschen zu überzeugen.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Also ist die Bibel = Netiquette/AGB's von Gott



Davon abgesehen das die Menschen die "göttlichen AGBs" ständig anders interpretieren hast du vollkommen Recht!

und du kriegst 10/10 Punkten! Du hast es mit einfachen Worten und Humor eigentlich auf den Punkt gebracht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. September 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu, es würde in vielerlei Hinsicht mehr bringen, wenn wir mehr miteinander reden würden bzw. aufeinander achten. Gerade zum Thema Amokläufe sehe ich dort allerdings viel mehr das Problem der sozialen Isolation wobei dies natürlich auch rein auf Spekulationen zurück zuführen ist, da bis jetzt nur ein Amokläufer überlebt hat (auf dessen Erklärung ich gespannt warte) und somit die Beweggründe des Einzelnen für uns unergründlich bleiben. Wir können Vermutungen aufstellen, jedoch diese nicht stichhaltig beweisen.
> 
> Zum Thema Rechts findet jedoch eine ausführliche Aufklärung bereits in der Schule statt. Deswegen ist dies wahrscheinlich noch schwerer für mich persönlich nachzuvollziehen und ich denke so geht es auch Anderen. Natürlich muss man hier auch wieder zwischen diversen "Rechtstypen" unterscheiden, die einen sind mehr die anderen weniger ausgeprägt, jedoch bezweifle ich jemanden der davon überzeugt ist umstimmen zu können, so wie man eben auch mich nicht umstimmen kann es als in Ordnung zu empfinden.



Ich weiß nicht wie deine Schulzeit war, aber in meiner haben die Lehrer grundsätzlich genervt! Entweder sie hatten ihre Meinung und erhoben anspruch darauf, dass man sie annimmt oder es war DER Pädagoge schlechthin! Der alles verstanden hat! Ja er hätte auch verstanden wenn ich mir nen Schuh auf den Kopf gebunden hätte!

Was ich damit sagen will: Die Schule prägt mit. Aber der Inhalt ist mehr das Grundwissen. Ein Mensch wird überwiegend aus seinen eigenen Erfahrungen geprägt. Sei es jetzt in der Familie, im Freundeskreis oder in der Klasse!

Wenn jemand arbeitslose Eltern hat die über die Ausländer schimpfen die ihnen ja ständig die Arbeitsplätze wegnehmen, Freunde hat mit denen er um die Häuser zieht die nur saufen und randalieren, in einem Stadtviertel dem es schlecht geht. Dann kann es schnell passieren, dass er es glaubt wenn jemand sagt "Die Ausländer sind schuld!" und trotzdem muß es kein schlechter Mensch sein!

Deshalb würd ich nichtmal "Rechte" über einen Kamm scheren! Da wären wir wieder beim Vorurteil! Nur weil er es sagt? Vielleicht hat er sogar ausländische Freunde die ihn einfach labbern lassen weil er sonst ein guter Kerl ist. Und vielleicht muß man ihm nur einen Denkanstoß geben, dass er eigentlich garkein Rechter ist und es eigentlich nur gesagt hat, weil es alle seine Kumpels sagen.

Wer ist der Amokläufer? Meist sind sie von der Gesellschaft tatsächlich isoliert. Es finden keine richtigen Gespräche mehr statt. Vielleicht haben sie auch Schwächen die belächelt werden? Auf ihnen rumgehackt? Statt das man mal mit ihnen redet wird über sie gelacht. Sie haben kaum jemand, mit dem sie sich austauschen können. 
Irgendwann, beschliesen sie für sich: Rache!

Wer ist jetzt der schlechte Mensch? Der, der sagt, er ist Rechts und es beim sagen bleibt, also keine Handlungen folgen? Oder der Amokläufer nach der Tat?

Warum ein Brandsatz fliegt ist mir egal! Es ist Menschenverachtend basta! Und trotzdem unterscheidest du hier zwischen den Motiven?

Ich verurteile die Handlung und glaube das viele Menschen ein schöneres Leben haben könnten wenn die Menschen mehr nach dem Grund der Meinung fragen würden anstatt Meinung der Meinung gegenüber zu stellen.


----------



## Apostasy (18. September 2009)

> Ich weiß nicht wie deine Schulzeit war, aber in meiner haben die Lehrer grundsätzlich genervt! Entweder sie hatten ihre Meinung und erhoben anspruch darauf, dass man sie annimmt oder es war DER Pädagoge schlechthin! Der alles verstanden hat! Ja er hätte auch verstanden wenn ich mir nen Schuh auf den Kopf gebunden hätte!



Da ist natürlich jeder einzelne ebenso gefragt wie der Pädagoge selbst. Natürlich und da will ich nicht widersprechen gibt es genügend Pädagogen, die ihren Stoff runterlaiern und nicht auf ihre Schüler eingehen, sondern nur auf ihr Gehalt und auf ihren Urlaub aus sind. Diese Form der Demotivation kann sich natürlich auch auf die Schüler auswirken. Dennoch und da kann ich nur von meiner ehemaligen Klasse sprechen, haben diese das Thema "Das Dritte Reich" aufgesaugt und waren schockiert über das Übel (vielleicht lag es auch an meinem damaligen Geschichtslehrer). Die einen haben sich ausführlicher damit beschäftigt, Großeltern befragt etc. und haben sich auf Fakten basierend ihre Meinung gebildet, das niemals wieder ein Mensch aufgrund seiner Herkunft diffamiert werden darf. Die selben Schlüsse haben wohl auch die Macher unseres GG gehabt. 

Wo wir beim Thema Soziales Umfeld angelangt sind. Dieses nimmt natürlich aufjeden einen großen Einfluss. 



> Wenn jemand arbeitslose Eltern hat die über die Ausländer schimpfen die ihnen ja ständig die Arbeitsplätze wegnehmen, Freunde hat mit denen er um die Häuser zieht die nur saufen und randalieren, in einem Stadtviertel dem es schlecht geht. Dann kann es schnell passieren, dass er es glaubt wenn jemand sagt "Die Ausländer sind schuld!" und trotzdem muß es kein schlechter Mensch sein!



Wie ich weiter oben schon erwähnt hatte empfinde ich es als reine Naivität wahrscheinlich eher als Dummheit unsere Probleme auf Minderheiten zu projizieren und normalerweise sollte man soviel Verstand haben dies auszuschließen. Natürlich lassen wir uns gerne von unserem Umfeld beeinflussen, viele lassen sich dadurch auch leiten, dennoch sollten wir ebenfalls in Betracht ziehen, das wir im Ausland auch nur Ausländer sind. Natürlich entsteht so eine Sichtweise unter anderem durch Unzufriedenheit und Frust zum Anderen aber auch zur Gruppenzugehörigkeit. Das bestreite ich nicht, dennoch wollen sie mit ihren Ansichten Menschen unserer Gesellschaft ausgrenzen und deswegen habe ich persönlich erst recht kein Problem eben diese Menschen selbst von mir fernzuhalten. Ich bin kein Mensch des Schubladen-Denkens nicht falsch verstehen, nur habe ich in diesem Thema absolut kein Verständniss dafür und will es auch nicht haben. Ansonsten bin ich ziemlich tolerant. 

Du sprichst fast ausschließlich von Rechtssympathisanten/Nationalisten (der Unterschied ist nahezu fließend) und lässt Rechtsextreme aussen vor. Wobei man natürlich nicht immer alles auf das Extrem beziehen sollte.

Zum Thema Amoklauf: Es können wie gesagt unterschiedliche Faktoren das Auslösen, aber in diesem Falle kann ich wie oben schon geschrieben nur spekulieren - in den Täter selbst kann sich niemand hineinversetzen. Somit bleiben uns seine Beweggründe, sein Motiv etc. unergründlich. Jedoch halte ich auch hier z.B. die Schuld den sogenannten Killerspielen zu geben als zu einfach. Als Bsp Winnenden: Ein E-Sport Event wurde abgesagt während es keine Kritik an der Waffenmesse in Stuttgart gab und diese natürlich ohne Probleme ihre Pforten öffnen durfte. 



> Warum ein Brandsatz fliegt ist mir egal! Es ist Menschenverachtend basta! Und trotzdem unterscheidest du hier zwischen den Motiven?



Zwischen den Motiven sollte man auch unterscheiden. Gottseidank ist das auch so in unserem Rechtssystem verankert. Als billiges Beispiel: So könntest du ein Leib Brot aus Hunger hinaus klauen, ein anderer aber um Profit daraus zu schlagen - zwei absolut unterschiedliche Motive. Dennoch habe nicht ich den Vergleich mit dem Amoklauf eingebaut - da dies zwei unterschiedliche Themen sind - sondern bin lediglich auf dein Statement eingegangen. Ich wollte keinen Apfel mit einer Birne vergleichen ^^


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Also ist die Bibel = Netiquette/AGB's von Gott


gute Auffassungsgabe!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (18. September 2009)

Ich höre gerne HipHop, in Clubs jedoch auch gerne House. Ich habe einen Job, besitze eine sehr gute Ausdbildung und spreche 4 Sprachen fliessend, ich bin ein Schweizer, besitze aber auch noch einen holländischen Pass, habe also einen Migrationshintergrund. So gesehen fühle ich mich wie ein typischer Schweizer meines Alters.




Einzige Besonderheit an mir ist eigentlich, das ich nie eine Religionszugehörigkeit hatte, ich war von Anfang an konfessionslos. Die meisten Leute die ich kenne gehören offiziell einer Religion an, gehen jedoch nie in die Kirche. Ich respektiere andere Religionsauffassungen, nur die Agentur C (für Schweizer vielleicht bekannt, machen viele religiöse Werbungen, nähere Infos:http://agentur-c.ch/) finde ich unerhört, diese Werbungen finde ich teilweise beleidigend. (z.B. "Glücklich ist, wer seine Zuflucht in Gott sucht", kann ein Jemand, der nicht an Gott glaubt, denn nicht glücklich sein.)


----------



## Scrätcher (18. September 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Lehrer - Schule



Ich glaube nichtmal das es immer an den Lehrern liegt. Ist ja toll wenn man in Geschichte lernt, wann, wo, was im Dritten Reich passiert ist und das es böse böse böse böse war. Und trotzdem hab ich immer den Eindruck man sollte den Pädagogischen Bereich an der Schule weiter födern. Den Kindern nicht nur Handfestes Wissen sondern auch wieder verstärkt Ziele und Werte vermitteln. Eine Sache die früher von der Religion übernommen wurde und heute eher belächelt wird. 



Apostasy schrieb:


> Wo wir beim Thema Soziales Umfeld angelangt sind. Dieses nimmt natürlich aufjeden einen großen Einfluss.



Ein Lehrer kann viel erzählen, wenn es bei dem Kind zuhause anders aussieht. Und dennoch entscheidet jeder Mensch für sich wie er die Welt wahrnimmt. Anhand der Möglichkeiten die er aufgezeigt kriegt.....



Apostasy schrieb:


> Wie ich weiter oben schon erwähnt hatte empfinde ich es als reine Naivität wahrscheinlich eher als Dummheit unsere Probleme auf Minderheiten zu projizieren und normalerweise sollte man soviel Verstand haben dies auszuschließen. Natürlich lassen wir uns gerne von unserem Umfeld beeinflussen, viele lassen sich dadurch auch leiten, dennoch sollten wir ebenfalls in Betracht ziehen, das wir im Ausland auch nur Ausländer sind. Natürlich entsteht so eine Sichtweise unter anderem durch Unzufriedenheit und Frust zum Anderen aber auch zur Gruppenzugehörigkeit. Das bestreite ich nicht, dennoch wollen sie mit ihren Ansichten Menschen unserer Gesellschaft ausgrenzen und deswegen habe ich persönlich erst recht kein Problem eben diese Menschen selbst von mir fernzuhalten. Ich bin kein Mensch des Schubladen-Denkens nicht falsch verstehen, nur habe ich in diesem Thema absolut kein Verständniss dafür und will es auch nicht haben. Ansonsten bin ich ziemlich tolerant.



Du hast absolut Recht! Nur sind die Minderheiten nicht nur Ausländer! Es können auch Minderbemittelte, Hässliche und und und wie weit soll ich aufzählen? Du bist ziemlich intelligent und normalerweise würdest du es auch so sehen. Ich denke es gibt einen Grund warum du gerade auf Rechtsradikale so sauer bist. 

Verständniss? Für Rechtsradikale? Nein! Und doch tun sie mir leid weil sie sich so derartig hinters Licht führen lassen. 



Apostasy schrieb:


> Du sprichst fast ausschließlich von Rechtssympathisanten/Nationalisten (der Unterschied ist nahezu fließend) und lässt Rechtsextreme aussen vor. Wobei man natürlich nicht immer alles auf das Extrem beziehen sollte.



Ich spreche von der Richtung die immer im kleinen beginnt und im extremen endet! Und wie du selbst sagst, die Grenzen sind fliesend. 



Apostasy schrieb:


> Zum Thema Amoklauf: Es können wie gesagt unterschiedliche Faktoren das Auslösen, aber in diesem Falle kann ich wie oben schon geschrieben nur spekulieren - in den Täter selbst kann sich niemand hineinversetzen. Somit bleiben uns seine Beweggründe, sein Motiv etc. unergründlich. Jedoch halte ich auch hier z.B. die Schuld den sogenannten Killerspielen zu geben als zu einfach. Als Bsp Winnenden: Ein E-Sport Event wurde abgesagt während es keine Kritik an der Waffenmesse in Stuttgart gab und diese natürlich ohne Probleme ihre Pforten öffnen durfte. .



Überlege dir mal warum du Amok laufen würdest! Was müßte da alles geschehen? 

Das ist ein alter Thread, in dem wir nach dem letzten Amoklauf darüber nachgedacht haben. 



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Die folgende Geschichte ist frei erfunden aber ich schreib sie weil es mir einfach mal so durch den Kopf ging:



Die Ressonanz darauf war, das auf Schule tatsächlich viele durch ihre Klassenkameraden gemobbt werden. Da sollte man nicht als Hausaufgabe aufgeben "Schreibe 5 mal mobbing ist böse!" Sondern mehr Zeit damit verbringen mal zu zu hören was die Kinder belastet. Oder wie sie es denken. Allgemeiner Schulstoff ist für die Allgemeinheit. Nur die Menschliche Entwicklung ist bei jedem anders!

Stellen wir uns mal vor, dieser Junge läuft aus der Schule raus und direkt in die Arme von "Glatzen". Die nehmen in auf und auf einmal hat er Freunde! Er würde nicht Amok laufen, würde keine Menschen töten und wäre auf einmal rechts. Wäre er dann ein schlechterer Mensch wie wenn er Amok gelaufen wäre? Nur weil er rechts ist?

Deshalb bleib ich dabei: in erster Linie sind die Taten Menschenverachtend! Die Person muß man sich dann genauer anschauen. 



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Zwischen den Motiven sollte man auch unterscheiden. Gottseidank ist das auch so in unserem Rechtssystem verankert. Als billiges Beispiel: So könntest du ein Leib Brot aus Hunger hinaus klauen, ein anderer aber um Profit daraus zu schlagen - zwei absolut unterschiedliche Motive. Dennoch habe nicht ich den Vergleich mit dem Amoklauf eingebaut - da dies zwei unterschiedliche Themen sind - sondern bin lediglich auf dein Statement eingegangen. Ich wollte keinen Apfel mit einer Birne vergleichen ^^



du sagst es selbst! Brotklau ist ein billiges Beispiel! oO Da kommt kein anderer Mensch zu schaden!

Mach mir ein Beispiel mit einer Menschenverachtenden Tat, in der du unterscheiden willst!

Nicht zwischen Mundraub und Spaßdiebstahl


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON30LOTsRks

ERST LIED STARTEN AUGEN SCHLIEßEN BISSL LAUFEN LASSEN UND DANN DEN TEXT LESEN



ich bin 
verrückt, langweilig, traurig, fröhlich, sanft, hart, egoistisch, menschlich, offen, verschlossen, verliebt, einsam, melancholisch, miesepetrig, groß, klein, dick, dünn, ich, langhaarig, kurzhaarig, durchgeknallt, hilfsbereit, bösartig, nett, anders, liebenswürdig, aufopferungsvoll, teuflisch, spontan, überlegt, engelsgleich, hoffnungsvoll, sportlich, faul, sympathisch, aggressiv, misanthropisch, opportunistisch, hoffnungsträger, dumm, klug, gehasst, geliebt, vergöttert, verehrt, gläubig, besessen, beseelt, bekloppt und so vieles mehr und doch sieht jeder von euch nur das von mir was er sehn will&#8230;.


vll ändern ja dann dohc n paar die meinung das ich kein ständig schwarz sehendes monster bin das sein leben nur damit verbringt anderen alles schlecht zu reden auf regen zu warten und dinge schwarz zu malen weil das bin ich nicht!

Wir laufen auf der Straße des Lebens um am Ziel uns zu finden doch wir kommen nie an.


----------



## Apostasy (19. September 2009)

Ich halte dich ebenfalls für intelligent und mir macht es persönlich spaß mit dir darüber zu diskutieren ^^ vor allem da du es immer wieder schaffst neue Dinge ins Licht zu rücken

Zu den Lehrern: das ist ein ziemlich schwieriges Thema. Einerseits würde ich kleinere Klassen befürworten um besser auf den einzelnen Schüler einzugehen - man geht als Schüler doch sehr in der Masse unter - andererseits aber auch -wie es in den USA Gang und Gebe ist Schulpsychologen. Ob sich die Schüler letztendlich diesen öffnen sei dahingestellt, jedoch könnten eben dort vielleicht ein paar Probleme gelöst werden. Ein weiterer interessanter Punkt den du genannt hast, ist die Herkunft. Natürlich haben Kinder mit gut verdienenden Eltern gewisse Vorteile vorallem in Punkto Nachhilfe. Es gibt genügend Familien die sich derartigen Luxus nicht leisten können (Stichwort Kapitalismus). Ich halte es ebenfalls für äußerst traurig, das Bildung offensichtlich nur für Reiche ist (Studiengebühren) und wenn sich nun doch jmd Sozial Schwaches für das Studium entscheidet (Bafög) verschuldet ins Berufsleben startet. Zum anderen sollte ein einheitliches Schulsystem her bzw. sollte nicht über das Schicksal unserer Kinder ab der 4. Klasse entschieden werden ob sie denn nun Gymnasiasten, Realschüler oder Hauptschüler sind. Selbst das Ausland kritisiert unser Schulsystem. Wir werden ab der 4. Klasse in Sparten kategorisiert ob wir Top Verdiener(bzw. die breite Auswahl) oder aber einen einfachen Beruf (wenig Auswahl) ausüben dürfen (Hier lobe ich vorallem das spanische Schulsystem). Seit der Pisastudie lastet ein noch größerer Druck auf den Schülern, die Créme de la Créme zu bilden - die Top Elite - tja und wo ist der Rest? 

Wie es früher im Religionsunterricht aussah weiß ich leider nicht, wir haben uns dort mit nicht sonderlich interessanten Themen beschäftigt - in Ethik jedoch wurden die ganzen tollen Themen aufgegriffen und ich habe mir sogar selbst nach dem Unterricht Gedanken darüber gemacht. Natürlich hängt das wiederrum von jeder einzelnen Person ab inwiefern man sich selbst mit dem gehörten/gesehenen auseinander setzt - ich persönlich kann rein gar nichts mit Mathe anfangen ich gebs ja zu ^^"- dennoch bin ich der Ansicht, das ein guter, motivierter Lehrer eben dies auf seine Schüler übertragen kann. Vorallem Motivation empfinde ich für äußerst wichtig: Ich selbst bin Ewig frustriert in die Schule gegangen, schlechte Noten geschrieben und wurde noch frustrierter und steckte somit in einem Teufelskreis . Irgendwann jedoch hat mein Deutschlehrer mich ermutigt einfach mal zu sprechen, selbst wenn das Gedachte/Gesagte vielleicht falsch war, allein das Engagement würde zählen. Das ging dann immer so weiter, das ich immer selbstbewusster und motivierter an Themen heran gegangen bin und letztendlich doch noch aus meinem Teufelskreis heraus gefunden habe *stolz ist*

Ja, das war nur ein Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann es ebenso wenig verstehen Mitschüler zu mobben aufgrund Aussehen/Behinderung etc (ja ich habe mich auch mal mit meiner Klasse angelegt, weil sie meinten sich über ein Gehbehindertes Mädchen meiner Klasse lustig zu machen aufgrund ihrer Gangart) das sind ebenfalls Punkte, die ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann und da denke ich in aller erster Linie an die Betroffenen und nicht an die Täter. Wobei du schon Recht hast, man macht sich Gedanken darüber warum diese Leute das machen. Es fehlt meiner Meinung nach einfach an Anstand und Höflichkeit in unserer Gesellschaft. Niemand legt mehr großen Wert auf diese Werte (komischer Satz oô). Ein Danke, Bitte oder aber auch ich wünsche noch einen schönen Tag sind seltene Worte geworden, was ich der Schnelllebigkeit unserer Gesellschaft zurechne (hier würde ich ja 28 days later als genial getroffene Gesellschaftskritik nennen). Man sieht das schön an Foren, sobald jemand nicht konform mit der eigenen Meinung ist artet das in Beleidigenden Kommentaren aus, anstatt so wie wir es machen darüber zu diskutieren dem einen in verschiedenen gut genannten Punkten Recht geben und aber auch weitere Aspekte miteinzubringen. Vielleicht hatte ich aber auch nur Glück, das meine Eltern eben darauf Wert gelegt haben. Da fällt mir ein, das ich mal einen schwarzen Jungen gesehen habe, an das Kinderbuch die 7 Negerlein gedacht habe und zu meiner Mutter "Guck mal ein Neger" gesagt habe. Meine Mutter hat mich erstmal zurecht gewiesen und mir deutlich gemacht das Neger abwertend ist und seitdem habe ich dieses Wort auch nicht mehr benutzt. Hier sei angemerkt, das meine Mutter selbst Ausländerin ist und ich es wahrscheinlich als Selbstverständlich erachte andere nicht aufgrund ihrer Herkunft zu diffamieren und nicht ihnen den Untergang unseres Wirtschafts-/Sozial-/Gesundheitssystem anrechne. Und zum anderen vielleicht mit dem naiv kindlichen Gedanken, dass wir doch nur alle Menschen auf diesem einen wunderbaren Planeten sind, heran gehe. Mitgefühl investiere ich in die Hundchen meines Tierheimes genüge und vielleicht habe ich eben dort gelernt verschiedene Menschen nicht nachvollziehen zu können. Wie ich bereits erwähnt habe sieht man eben dort die Grausamkeiten die wir Menschen hervorbringen egal ob nun Deutsche, Russen ,Türken, Engländer, Chinesen oder sonstige. Wir sollten aufgrund unserer Taten gemessen werden und nicht wegen eines Geburtsortes oder einer anderen Religion. 



> Deshalb bleib ich dabei: in erster Linie sind die Taten Menschenverachtend! Die Person muß man sich dann genauer anschauen



Interessanter Post, da stimme ich dir aufjedenfall zu. Nur wäre da wieder die Frage in wie weit unsere Person dann doch genau dort hineingerät. Wie wir schon festgestellt haben finden solche Übergänge fließend statt und somit ist dies auch ein schmaler Grat auf dem man dort wandelt. Vielleicht greift ja eben diese Person dann doch zu einem Baseballschläger oder ist zu so etwas wie in Berlin-Friedrichshain imstande.

Hm nehmen wir doch mal gerade das Thema der Gymnasiasten her, die vor dem Hause ihres Mitschülers eine Randale veranstaltet haben und Antisemitische Sätze geäußert haben. Diese Schüler sind von der Schule geflogen und wurden unter anderem wegen "Volksverhetzung" verklagt. Nehmen wir mal an, sie hätten eben diese Sätze weggelassen, was zu einem anderen Motiv leiten würde, wären sie ebenfalls bestraft worden, klar. Aber wären diese Schüler so schlau gewesen eben diese Parolen nicht zu gröhlen, hätten sie ein minderndes Strafmaß erhalten. Immer noch hart aber eben nicht diese Sache mit der Volksverhetzung. Und nun finde mal mit so einer Polizeiakte einen Job. 
Als weiteres Beispiel: Du hast Alkohol konsumiert, da geht dir plötzlich einer auf den Keks und du schlägst jmd. Die Folge, Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung. Dort unterscheidet unser Rechtssystem allerdings darin, ob die Person es vorsätzlich also geplant oder aber unter Einfluss bewusstseins Verändernder Substanzen/aus Affekt das Delikt verübt hat. Dies kann unter anderem zu einer Milderung der Strafe führen. 

->Ich weiß meine Rechtskenntnisse sind nicht die besten, aber ich halte mich da einfach mal an die Vorgaben des Threads mich ohne Nachschlagewerk à la Wikipedia zu bedienen. Wer darüber besser bescheid weiß - ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. September 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> ....... mir macht es persönlich spaß mit dir darüber zu diskutieren ^^ vor allem da du es immer wieder schaffst neue Dinge ins Licht zu rücken



Ha! Endlich mal ein Punkt in dem ich dir wiedersprechen kann! Ich halte es keineswegs für eine Diskussion! Denn das würde bedeuten unsere Meinungen treffen aufeinander! Ich sehe es eher als Gespräch, weil unsere Meinungen harmonisieren und wir eigentlich nur einen Gedankenaustausch machen der auf gegenseitige Zustimmung trifft!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Apostasy schrieb:


> Zu den Lehrern: das ist ein ziemlich schwieriges Thema. Einerseits würde ich kleinere Klassen befürworten um besser auf den einzelnen Schüler einzugehen - man geht als Schüler doch sehr in der Masse unter - andererseits aber auch -wie es in den USA Gang und Gebe ist Schulpsychologen. Ob sich die Schüler letztendlich diesen öffnen sei dahingestellt, jedoch könnten eben dort vielleicht ein paar Probleme gelöst werden. Ein weiterer interessanter Punkt den du genannt hast, ist die Herkunft. Natürlich haben Kinder mit gut verdienenden Eltern gewisse Vorteile vorallem in Punkto Nachhilfe. Es gibt genügend Familien die sich derartigen Luxus nicht leisten können (Stichwort Kapitalismus). Ich halte es ebenfalls für äußerst traurig, das Bildung offensichtlich nur für Reiche ist (Studiengebühren) und wenn sich nun doch jmd Sozial Schwaches für das Studium entscheidet (Bafög) verschuldet ins Berufsleben startet. Zum anderen sollte ein einheitliches Schulsystem her bzw. sollte nicht über das Schicksal unserer Kinder ab der 4. Klasse entschieden werden ob sie denn nun Gymnasiasten, Realschüler oder Hauptschüler sind. Selbst das Ausland kritisiert unser Schulsystem. Wir werden ab der 4. Klasse in Sparten kategorisiert ob wir Top Verdiener(bzw. die breite Auswahl) oder aber einen einfachen Beruf (wenig Auswahl) ausüben dürfen (Hier lobe ich vorallem das spanische Schulsystem). Seit der Pisastudie lastet ein noch größerer Druck auf den Schülern, die Créme de la Créme zu bilden - die Top Elite - tja und wo ist der Rest?



Du läßt mir aber auch wirklich keine Chance dem noch was hinzu zu fügen! Ach doch! Eins kann dazu noch schreiben:

/sign



Apostasy schrieb:


> Wie es früher im Religionsunterricht aussah weiß ich leider nicht, wir haben uns dort mit nicht sonderlich interessanten Themen beschäftigt - in Ethik jedoch wurden die ganzen tollen Themen aufgegriffen und ich habe mir sogar selbst nach dem Unterricht Gedanken darüber gemacht. Natürlich hängt das wiederrum von jeder einzelnen Person ab inwiefern man sich selbst mit dem gehörten/gesehenen auseinander setzt - ich persönlich kann rein gar nichts mit Mathe anfangen ich gebs ja zu ^^"- dennoch bin ich der Ansicht, das ein guter, motivierter Lehrer eben dies auf seine Schüler übertragen kann. Vorallem Motivation empfinde ich für äußerst wichtig: Ich selbst bin Ewig frustriert in die Schule gegangen, schlechte Noten geschrieben und wurde noch frustrierter und steckte somit in einem Teufelskreis . Irgendwann jedoch hat mein Deutschlehrer mich ermutigt einfach mal zu sprechen, selbst wenn das Gedachte/Gesagte vielleicht falsch war, allein das Engagement würde zählen. Das ging dann immer so weiter, das ich immer selbstbewusster und motivierter an Themen heran gegangen bin und letztendlich doch noch aus meinem Teufelskreis heraus gefunden habe *stolz ist*



Ich hatte früher einen Lehrer in Betriebswirtschaft. Er kam aus der freien Wirtschaft und als Lehrermangel war, wurde er Lehrer. Das war der erste und einzige Lehrer der BWL mit einem Feuer erzählt und erklärt hat. Der uns an seinen eigenen Gedanken teilhaben lies. Man merkte: Er lebt es!

Kein Feuer ist so stark wie die Motivation! Und es entzündet unheimlich!



Apostasy schrieb:


> Wir sollten aufgrund unserer Taten gemessen werden und nicht wegen eines Geburtsortes oder einer anderen Religion.



Das ist mir schon fast peinlich, du machst dir soviel mühe! Schreibst soviel und ich komme schonwieder mit einem:
/sign
um die Ecke.....



Apostasy schrieb:


> Interessanter Post, da stimme ich dir aufjedenfall zu. Nur wäre da wieder die Frage in wie weit unsere Person dann doch genau dort hineingerät. Wie wir schon festgestellt haben finden solche Übergänge fließend statt und somit ist dies auch ein schmaler Grat auf dem man dort wandelt. Vielleicht greift ja eben diese Person dann doch zu einem Baseballschläger oder ist zu so etwas wie in Berlin-Friedrichshain imstande.



Vielleicht ja, doch behaupte ich das er erstmal nicht Amok laufen wird. Auch wenn es schlechter Umgang ist, so sind es doch Freunde. Es ist zweifelhaft zu sagen was besser wäre. Sagen wir es so: Es sollte beides verhindert werden! 



Apostasy schrieb:


> Hm nehmen wir doch mal gerade das Thema der Gymnasiasten her, die vor dem Hause ihres Mitschülers eine Randale veranstaltet haben und Antisemitische Sätze geäußert haben. Diese Schüler sind von der Schule geflogen und wurden unter anderem wegen "Volksverhetzung" verklagt. Nehmen wir mal an, sie hätten eben diese Sätze weggelassen, was zu einem anderen Motiv leiten würde, wären sie ebenfalls bestraft worden, klar. Aber wären diese Schüler so schlau gewesen eben diese Parolen nicht zu gröhlen, hätten sie ein minderndes Strafmaß erhalten. Immer noch hart aber eben nicht diese Sache mit der Volksverhetzung. Und nun finde mal mit so einer Polizeiakte einen Job.



Gut! Nehmen wir an, sie hätten keine Antisemitische Äusserungen gemacht beim Randalieren sondern nur welche die gegen ihn und seine Familie gehen. Beliebt ist da z.B. "deine Mutter ist eine......" wäre das besser? Es bleibt die Gleiche Tat nur eine andere Wortwahl. Vor allem, was wenn es einen antisemitschen Hintergrund gehabt hätte sie aber absichtlich ne andere Wortwahl genommen hätten? Die gleiche Tat, nur andere Wörter! Dementsprechend fänd ich es jetzt nicht wirklich "besser"!



Apostasy schrieb:


> Als weiteres Beispiel: Du hast Alkohol konsumiert, da geht dir plötzlich einer auf den Keks und du schlägst jmd. Die Folge, Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung. Dort unterscheidet unser Rechtssystem allerdings darin, ob die Person es vorsätzlich also geplant oder aber unter Einfluss bewusstseins Verändernder Substanzen/aus Affekt das Delikt verübt hat. Dies kann unter anderem zu einer Milderung der Strafe führen.



Ja, das ist tatsächlich so. Weil Menschen unter Alkohol oder Drogen tatsächlich die Dinge anders wahrnehmen. Es kann sein, dass sie etwas tun was sie hinterher bereuen. Oder eben "nüchtern" nicht gemacht hätten. Das macht die Tat ansich nicht besser, doch hat er es nicht so geplant. Da wird dann auch geschaut ob diese Person schon öfter auffiel oder ob das tatsächlich eine einmalige Sache war. 





Apostasy schrieb:


> ->Ich weiß meine Rechtskenntnisse sind nicht die besten, aber ich halte mich da einfach mal an die Vorgaben des Threads mich ohne Nachschlagewerk à la Wikipedia zu bedienen. Wer darüber besser bescheid weiß - ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Beispiel, was findest du schlimmer? 

Ausgangslage: Ein Typ wird von seiner Freundin verlassen. 

1. Im völlig besoffenen Zustand kommt er an ihrem Auto vorbei und zerkratzt es mit seinem Schlüssel. Am nächsten Tag steht die Polizei bei ihm vor der Tür. Er kann sich nicht daran erinnern aber es tut ihm leid. Nüchtern hätte er es nicht gemacht.

2. Er ist nüchtern und weiß wann seine Ex nicht zuhause ist. Also plant er dahin zugehen und ihr Auto zu zerkratzen. Er wird dabei gesehen und sagt später es tut ihm leid.

Siehst du einen Unterschied? 


Aber da du dir soviel Mühe gegeben hast und ich nur "kommentiert" habe, hier noch was für dich:

Ich hab mich lange mit der Frage beschäftigt: Ist der Mensch von Grundauf Gut? Böse? Oder neutral?

Irgendwann kam ich auf folgenden Satz: "Ich hab noch nie einen glücklichen Menschen gesehen der anderen Menschen zuleide gelebt hat!"

Dementsprechend hab ich abgeleitet: Jeder Mensch der Böses macht, hat einen Grund. Sei es er fühlt sich Minderwertig oder hat einen Hass gegen Jemand oder wegen irgendwas und und und.....

Und jetzt die Frage: Warum sind die Menschen so unglücklich?

Meist mangelt es an Vertrauen! An Vertrauen in ihre Mitmenschen, sich selbst oder die Zukunft!

So! Und jetzt laß ich mich wieder von deiner Antwort überraschen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (19. September 2009)

Ich möchte anmerken, zu "Die Bibel ist die Netiquette"

Ja. Das ist schon so. Aber sie besteht bei weitem nicht nur aus den 10 Geboten. Da steckt mehr dahinter.
man kann die Bibel auf verschiedener Weise lesen.
- Als Märchenbuch -  Sie erzählt eine schöne Geschichte
- Als Geschichtssbuch - man kann durch ihr jede Menge über die damalige Kultur erfahren.
- Oder als (und dies ist meine bevorzugte Methode) Wort Gottes - Gott hat wirklich durch die Menschen dieses Buch geschrieben und schenkt uns damit etwas handfestes, welches Gottes Weisheit uns vermittelt. Etwas, was wir aufklappen und Nachschlagen können, wenn wir nicht sicher sind, ob unsere Entscheidungen die Richtigen sind. Sie ist voller Gottes Weisheit. Und bevor ich sie anfange zu lesen, bete ich, dass der Heilige Geist durch dieses Buch zu mir redet, und ich mir nicht selbst eine Irrlehre zusammenbastle.


----------



## Apostasy (19. September 2009)

> Ist der Mensch von Grundauf Gut? Böse? Oder neutral?


Da muss ich mal nachdenken  

Ich greife jetzt mal ganz weit zurück und versuche die Frage ob der Mensch von Natur aus gut/böse/neutral ist zu beantworten. Der Mensch ist ein Gruppentier bedingt durch unsere Anfänge. Wir mussten uns früher in Gruppen zusammen schließen um überleben zu können, alleine waren wir leichte Beute. Die Gruppenzusammenschließung diente somit eigentlich einem egoistischem Zweck - der Selbsterhaltung. Verletzt brachte man der Gruppe nichts, durch den Blut Geruch wurden Feinde angelockt und der Gruppe blieb im Endeffekt nichts anderes übrig als das verletzte Gruppenmitglied zurück zu lassen. Hört sich grauenhaft an, ist aber nach wie vor Gang und Gebe in der Wildnis. Gemeinsam ging es ebenfalls leichter Futter bzw. Beutetiere zu finden/zu legen, einander zu wärmen und auch um sich besser schützen zu können. Somit ist die Gruppenschließung eine Art Zweckgemeinschaft. 
Nunja jetzt befinden wir uns aber nicht mehr in der harten Zeit, es ist leichter geworden an Nahrungsmittel und alle anderen lebensnotwendigen Dinge heran zu kommen. Der Mensch ist aber nach wie vor ein Gruppentier somit wäre gezeigt, das wir doch komplizierter gestrickt sind als wir eigentlich vermuten - die emotionale Abhängigkeit anderer (Familie, Freunde...). Als Kinder sind wir abhängig von unseren Eltern und wir haben es noch nicht geschafft einen Charakter zu bilden. Ein Charakter wird zum einen durch genetische Veranlagung zum anderen aber auch durch das Erlebte geprägt. Somit ist es eigentlich ziemlich schwierig zu beantworten, ob der Mensch von Natur aus gut/böse/neutral ist, da wir nicht alle dieselben Eltern (DNA-Codes) bzw. dasselbe erleben. Es trifft allerdings oft zu, das Jugendliche die in einem "ungemütlichen" Elternhaus aufgewachsen sind meist dieses Verhalten indirekt/direkt adaptieren und somit auf die schiefe Bahn geraten. Wahrscheinlich machen sie dies eben aus ihrem Urinstinkt, der Selbsterhaltung/Selbstschutz heraus. 



> Warum sind die Menschen so unglücklich?



Um diese Frage beantworten zu können, müssten wir erstmal Glück definieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glück unterscheide ich jetzt einfach mal in
Glückseligkeit - also grob genommen ein dauerhafter Zustand
ein Glücksgefühl - eine Gemütseinstellung, welche "kurz" anhält
Wahrscheinlich definiert jeder für sich selbst sein persönliches Glück, sei es nun durch die Erfüllung seines Lebenstraumes, seines inneren Friedens etc.
Desöfteren sind wir Menschen allerdings unglücklich. Ob dies ein permanenter oder ein kurz anhaltender Zustand ist, hängt von Mensch zu Mensch ab. Als Bsp des Unglücks nehme ich jetzt einfach mal die Midlife-Crisis daher, eine Art Wechseljahre des Mannes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 diese betrifft vorallem Männer zwischen 35-50 Jahren. Diese Männer hätten prinzipiell alles um glücklick zu sein: Einen festen Job, eine Lebensgefährtin, Kinder, ein eigenes Haus und und und
Oftmals machen sich Männer in dieser Phase Gedanken ob das denn schon alles war in ihrem Leben, raus aus der Routine, ich brauch eine andere Partnerin etc. vielleicht ist es hier aber auch das Bewusstsein des Alterns oder das realisieren, das z.B. die Verwirklichung beruflicher Ziele längst schon erreicht sind. Es gibt genügend Männer, die nach eben dieser Phase ihr Leben auf den Kopf stellen und von vorne beginnen.
Vielleicht braucht der Mensch ja auch das Gefühl des Unglücks um überhaupt Glück empfinden zu können?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin gespannt was du zu sagen hast scrätch


----------



## dragon1 (19. September 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Als was sehe ich mich?
> 
> Ich glaube an eine höhere Macht, aber nicht an die Kirche, ich glaube nicht dass Satan der Bösewicht ist sondern einfach nur der Bestrafer, ich denke Kinderschänder und Vergewaltiger sollte man aufhängen, ich bin eher Rechts (nicht extrem, obacht!) gesinnt, habe aber nicht wirklich was gegen Ausländer solange sie arbeiten und sich benehmen können. Ich steh auf nackte Frauen, Tuning und ein wenig Alkohol. Ich bin nicht wirklich der Party typ, ich steh auf Metal von Alestorm zu Rammstein zu Freiwild, Schandmaul, Subway to Sally, Metallica, Sabaton, Inextremo, Apokalyptische Reiter, Böhse Onkelz, etc. Ich weiss das Skinheads keine Faschos sind, sondern Faschos das Bild von Skinheads kopieren, ich würde gerne in Florida oder Kalifornien leben, bin ein ehere pessimistischer Mensch, lese gerne Bücher und bastel an nem Pc rum, bin innerlich zerissen und so weiter, hab kurz geschorene Haare, trage meist Allstar Chucks, Schwarze Jeans und n Bandshirt (schandmaul/Metallica) auf meinem Lieblingspully ist hintendrauf n Teufel, die eine Hand zum Metal gruss erhoben, mit der anderen das Mic in der Hand, ein Fuss steht auf nem Verstärker
> 
> ...


Wenn wir uns unter anderen umstaenden und nicht in einem streit kennengelernt haetten, wuerden wir sicher Freunde werden^^


----------



## Scrätcher (19. September 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Da muss ich mal nachdenken



Stimmt! Denn bevor ich das nochmal lese würde mich interessieren: Glaubst du daran das Menschen nur dieses eine Leben haben und danach auf immer und ewig in ihre Atome auflösen. Oder glaubst du daran, dass vielleicht doch, ein höherer Sinn hinter unserer Existenz steckt. Das Menschen nicht nur einfach darauf Programmiert wurden zu futtern und sich fortzupflanzen, sondern uns danach tatsächlich noch was anderes erwartet? 

Bevor man über den Menschen ansich diskutiert, muß man tatsächlich auch mal die Rahmenbedingungen klären. 



Apostasy schrieb:


> Um diese Frage beantworten zu können, müssten wir erstmal Glück definieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glücklich kann man auch sein, wenn man zufrieden ist. Dazu gehört es auch manche Dinge zu akzeptieren. Z.B. die Vergangenheit. Wie du schon so schön gesagt hast: Midlifecrisses! Hast du dir schonmal gedacht: "Hach das war ne schöne Zeit, ich wünschte es wäre nochmal so...." Dann war das wohl eine "kleine" Midlifecrisses, denn du weißt, was vergangen ist, kann man nicht einfach so wieder herstellen. Es wäre einfach anders. Wie auch Menschen die Zeit durchlaufen und älter werden. Älter werden ist nicht negativ. Man wird zwar erstmal "älter" aber gleichzeitig wächst man auch an Lebenserfahrung. 

Hier gibts auch nen schönen Thread im BuffedForum "wenn man in die Vergangenheit reisen könnte" und ich würd z.B. zu 95 % alles nochmal so machen wie ich es gemacht habe, mit einem kleinen Unterschied: Meine Augen würden wohl nie wirklich überrascht aussehen (wie auch? Ich wüßt ja immer was kommt!^^) und ich wäre wohl 24 Std am Tag damit beschäftigt ein grinsen zu unterdrücken. 

Man kann Zeit nicht abschaffen! Selbst wenn alle Menschen auf einmal gleich alt wären oder man die Zeit anhalten würde so wäre jeder unterschiedlich reich an Erfahrung. Deshalb sollte man es einfach akzeptieren. Denn es ist nichts schlechtes.

Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass ein Mensch dauerhaft Glückselig sein kann, müssen wir wohl schauen warum er es nicht ist. Kurz und knapp fällt mir da nur ein: er ist unzufrieden! Na forschen wir doch mal dort weiter oder? ;-)


----------



## Manowar (21. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwünsch... Die NPD und andere Rechtsradikale Gruppierungen demonstrieren in letzter Zeit sehr gerne dafür das man "Kinderschänder" (ein Begriff aus der rechten Szene) aufhängen sollte, sie verwenden gerne Parolen wie: "Ein Baum, ein Strick, ein Kinderschändergenick". Da kannst du dich dann ja gleich anschließen...



Da mag ich mal fragen,was du denn mit solchen Leuten machen willst? In eine Zelle stecken und sie resozialisieren? 
So ein Abschaum, sollte nie wieder frei auf der Straße sein und wenn,dann Vogelfrei.

Deutschland ist - was sowas angeht - viel zu lasch. Solchen Leuten gehört 1.das Geschlechtsorgan abgeschnitten und 2. auf ewig weggesperrt oder von mir aus noch nach 5Jahren in einer dunklen Kammer getötet (dann spart man wenigstens Geld.)


----------



## Alion (21. September 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Ich respektiere andere Religionsauffassungen, nur die Agentur C (für Schweizer vielleicht bekannt, machen viele religiöse Werbungen, nähere Infos:http://agentur-c.ch/) finde ich unerhört, diese Werbungen finde ich teilweise beleidigend. (z.B. "Glücklich ist, wer seine Zuflucht in Gott sucht", kann ein Jemand, der nicht an Gott glaubt, denn nicht glücklich sein.)


Im Moment gibt es ja in der Schweiz auch eine Diskussion über Atheistische Plakate. Auf den Plakaten steht: "Es gibt wahrscheinlich keine Gott, also mach dir keine Sorgen und geniesse das Leben." Das finde ich genau so daneben wie ein Plakat auf dem:"Glücklich ist, wer seine Zuflucht in Gott sucht", kann ein Jemand, der nicht an Gott glaubt, denn nicht glücklich sein." steht. Die Kirche hat gegen die Atheistischen Plakate protestiert und erreicht, dass die Plakate in Luzern nicht aufgehängt werden dürfen.
Für oder gegen Religion sollte man keine Werbung machen. Religion ist eine Lebenseinstellung und ich kann mir nicht vorstelle, dass jemand nur weil er ein Plakat sieht seine Lebenseinstellung ändert. Die Plakate zielen darauf ab die Gegenfraktion zu provozieren was völliger Schwachsinn ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwünsch... Die NPD und andere Rechtsradikale Gruppierungen demonstrieren in letzter Zeit sehr gerne dafür das man "Kinderschänder" (ein Begriff aus der rechten Szene) aufhängen sollte, sie verwenden gerne Parolen wie: "Ein Baum, ein Strick, ein Kinderschändergenick".


witzig früher hatten se da türkengenick stehn wie sich die zeiten ändern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> witzig früher hatten se da türkengenick stehn wie sich die zeiten ändern...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aha  die quelle hätte ich dann gerne mal


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> aha  die quelle hätte ich dann gerne mal


kleiner exkurs in mein leben:

also während der 3 jahre an meiner berufsschule habe cih n paar leute kennen gelernt (normal würd ich sagen) tja was ich am ersten tag nicht wusste das mein zufällig gewählter tischnachbar mal latent rechts war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sah witziger weise aus wien grieche/türke der typ so vom gesicht, hautfarbe ihr wisst was ich meine ).
naja und weil er ja an sich kein unrechter kerl war bin ich paar mal mit ihm weg und hab seine freunde kennen gelernt. 
Und bei uns in der gegend (ka obs in anderen teilen deutschlands auch so ist) stehn meist 2 oder 3 so türkische clans vorm mäces naja auf jeden fall fielen da seitens der nazis paar heftige sprüche parolen etc. unter anderem dieser spruch und von daher kenn ich das

übrigens möchte ich mich nochmal ausdrücklich von der rechten szene distanzieren ich hab damit nix zu tun!


----------



## shadow24 (21. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> witzig früher hatten se da türkengenick stehn wie sich die zeiten ändern...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der Spruch ging damals zur Hitlerzeit im Nazijargon:ein Baum,ein Strick,ein Judengenick...
hat das braune Pack nur ein Wortteil ausgetauscht...


----------



## Urengroll (21. September 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> der Spruch ging damals zur Hitlerzeit im Nazijargon:ein Baum,ein Strick,ein Judengenick...
> hat das braune Pack nur ein Wortteil ausgetauscht...




Ja für mehr reicht es bei denen  nicht. Fahren immer die gleiche Schiene(Ausländer nehmen deutschen die Arbeit wech)
Leider gib es ein paar Schlaue Leute, die eben die Braune Schei***e in die Bahnen lenkt und
Gerischtsverfahren gewinnt, damit sie Veranstaltungen machen dürfen.


@LoD

Mitgehangen mitgefangen................^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> @LoD
> 
> Mitgehangen mitgefangen................^^
> 
> ...


naja woher sollte ich wissen das der typ rechts is ich mein der hatte kein schild umhängen :/


----------



## 11Raiden (21. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja woher sollte ich wissen das der typ rechts is ich mein der hatte kein schild umhängen :/


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei Risiken und Nebenwirkungen lesen sie die Packungsbeilage und/oder erschlagen den nächsten Apotheker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> quote



achso, ich dachte du hattest den Spruch der NPD zugeordnet,  das wäre mir nämlich neu gewesen.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2009)

naja ich denke es war ersichtliclh das di NPD diesen satz sicher nicht bringen KANN :/


----------



## 11Raiden (22. September 2009)

Infos folgen wenn mein PC zu Hause wieder funzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Auf Arbeit nicht Zeit für ellenlangen Text) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apostasy (23. September 2009)

> Stimmt! Denn bevor ich das nochmal lese würde mich interessieren: Glaubst du daran das Menschen nur dieses eine Leben haben und danach auf immer und ewig in ihre Atome auflösen. Oder glaubst du daran, dass vielleicht doch, ein höherer Sinn hinter unserer Existenz steckt. Das Menschen nicht nur einfach darauf Programmiert wurden zu futtern und sich fortzupflanzen, sondern uns danach tatsächlich noch was anderes erwartet?



Man darf nicht vergessen, das wir nicht die einzigen Lebewesen auf dieser Welt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn wir einen Blick aus dem Fenster werfen werden wir feststellen, das es eine breite Artenvielfalt gibt. Wir wurden letztendlich darauf programmiert Schutz und Nahrung zu finden aber auch unsere eigene Art zu erhalten. Letztendlich könnte man sagen, das der Sinn des Lebens darin besteht uns anzupassen, damit wir nicht von der Bildfläche verschwinden (Evolution). Erst neulich habe ich eine interessante These gelesen, das der Mensch zum Bsp. größer wird (das ist noch nicht bestätigt) bedingt durch die Lebensmittelfülle. Interessant fand ich auch den Film Idiocracy - die Menschheit wird immer dümmer. Aber wie die Geschichte auch hier zeigt, kann mit einem Wimpernschlag alles zu Ende sein und eine andere Spezies wird die Erde "beherrschen".
Natürlich ist der Mensch zu stolz sich eingestehen zu können, das wir lediglich aus diesen Gründen auf der Welt sind, da wir auch ein anderes Wahrnehmungsvermögen haben als die anderen Arten unserer Erde. Letztendlich ist die Sinnfrage nur eine Art Trost. Aber, man kann auch ungeachtet des natürlichen Sinnes sich einen eigenen Sinn geben - egal ob nun Familie gründen, die Welt entdecken oder aber auch einen kleinen Teil der Welt zu retten oder sonstige. 
Ich denke auch, das es sehr wichtig ist, das man nichts bereut. Letztendlich wachsen wir mit Fehlern und wie du schon gesagt hast gewinnen wir dadurch Lebenserfahrung. Wobei ich mir manchmal schon denke, hätte ich nur richtig Abschied genommen oder öfters ich hab dich lieb gesagt. Leider ist es so, das wir erst Dinge zu schätzen wissen, wenn wir sie verloren haben. Schließlich gehört die Anwesenheit eines Familienmitgliedes/Freundes zum Alltag.


> Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass ein Mensch dauerhaft Glückselig sein kann, müssen wir wohl schauen warum er es nicht ist. Kurz und knapp fällt mir da nur ein: er ist unzufrieden! Na forschen wir doch mal dort weiter oder? ;-)


Wobei Unzufriedenheit sich natürlich bei jedem anders äußert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich gebe dir Recht. Das traurige ist, das manche Menschen sich so sehr in ihre Unzufriedenheit steigern bedingt durch Komplexe/des nicht voran kommens etc. das sie unglücklich werden.


----------



## Cørradø (24. September 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Mensch zu stolz sich eingestehen zu können, das wir lediglich aus diesen Gründen auf der Welt sind, da wir auch ein anderes Wahrnehmungsvermögen haben als die anderen Arten unserer Erde. Letztendlich ist die Sinnfrage nur eine Art Trost. Aber, man kann auch ungeachtet des natürlichen Sinnes sich einen eigenen Sinn geben - egal ob nun Familie gründen, die Welt entdecken oder aber auch einen kleinen Teil der Welt zu retten oder sonstige.


Amen, Bruder, Amen! Aber sowas von /signed!
Lass mich raten: Soziologe?



> Ich denke auch, das es sehr wichtig ist, das man nichts bereut.


Hmja... die "ich bereue nichts"-Haltung riecht für mich immer nach Spassgesellschaft, also keinen "wahren" Werten die über ein Freibier hinausreichen. Freunde/Spass haben sind das wichtigste... eine armselige Perspektive, aber okay! Why not... "freier Wille" und so *hintervorgehaltenerhandrofl*
Reue heisst ja nicht nur, dass man sein eigenes Handeln als falsch erkennt, sondern auch die Wiedergutmachung.
Ich behaupte mal, ohne das jetzt empirisch erhoben zu haben, dass die meiste "Reue", oder der Prozess des Reflektierens überhaupt, erst dann einsetzt, wenn etwas/jemand schiefgegangen/zu Schaden gekommen ist.
Von daher seh ich "bereue nichts" skeptisch.


----------



## 11Raiden (24. September 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Mensch zu stolz sich eingestehen zu können, das wir lediglich aus diesen Gründen auf der Welt sind, da wir auch ein anderes Wahrnehmungsvermögen haben als die anderen Arten unserer Erde. Letztendlich ist die Sinnfrage nur eine Art Trost. Aber, man kann auch ungeachtet des natürlichen Sinnes sich einen eigenen Sinn geben - egal ob nun Familie gründen, die Welt entdecken oder aber auch einen kleinen Teil der Welt zu retten oder sonstige.
> Ich denke auch, das es sehr wichtig ist, das man nichts bereut. Letztendlich wachsen wir mit Fehlern und wie du schon gesagt hast gewinnen wir dadurch Lebenserfahrung. Wobei ich mir manchmal schon denke, hätte ich nur richtig Abschied genommen oder öfters ich hab dich lieb gesagt. Leider ist es so, das wir erst Dinge zu schätzen wissen, wenn wir sie verloren haben. Schließlich gehört die Anwesenheit eines Familienmitgliedes/Freundes zum Alltag.
> 
> Wobei Unzufriedenheit sich natürlich bei jedem anders äußert
> ...



Es gibt mehr!

Das kann man nicht erklären.
Man muß es selbst erfahren und fühlen!

Worte sind nur leere Hülsen, und in dem Zusammenhang nicht angebracht. ^^
MAN kann keinem davon überzeugen, weil es etwas persönliches ist.

Nicht jeder hat in seinem Leben solche Erfahrungen gemacht.
Kann man sie erzwingen?
Meines Erachtens nicht, weil ich auch die bewußte Veränderung des Bewußtseinszustand uns nicht vollkommen dort hinkommen läßt.

Mit Liebe, Demut, Geduld und Hingabe kommt man zum Ziel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woher kommt die Unzufriedenheit?
Ist es ein Ausdruck der Seele, der auf viel mehr fällt, als das was wir uns vorstellen können?
Hat die Seele in der NACHT im traumlosen Schlaf einen weiteren Blick, als wir wach, je haben könnnen?

IST dieses (Selbst-) Leid nicht nur streben nach Höherem?
Ist sie nicht geweckt durch eine Sehnsucht, die uns nicht fremd ist und wir nicht greifen können?

Siehe mit dem Herzen und Du kommst bei Dir an. ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. September 2009)

boa Raiden glaubste nicht du trägst grad bissl dick auf?


----------



## shadow24 (24. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Mit Liebe, Demut, Geduld und Hingabe kommt man zum Ziel!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das Schild kannst du beim Arbeitsamt aufhängen


----------



## Hubautz (24. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> boa Raiden glaubste nicht du trägst grad bissl dick auf?


Oder er hat Dinge zu sich genommen, die ich grad auch gerne hätte.
Alles was Recht ist, man kann es auch übertreiben.


----------



## Zonalar (25. September 2009)

Er übertreibt nicht. Ich stehe voll hinter ihm, und gib auch noch meinen Senf dazu.

Trotz allem, sollten wir uns unserer eigenen Stärke bewusst sein. Der Mann ist nicht schwach, nein er ist mächtig. Und nur, wenn wir uns dass selbst bewusst sind, können wir richtige Demut ausüben.


----------



## Manowar (25. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Er übertreibt nicht. Ich stehe voll hinter ihm, und gib auch noch meinen Senf dazu.



Wie weiter vorne auch schon besprochen wurde (oder war es in einem anderen Thread?)
In meinen Augen übertreibt er und ihr tickt nicht ganz sauber *g*
(Aber ich lasse natürlich jedem das Seine)

Selbst bei Star Wars wo sie einem ständig entgegnen "Die Macht es mit dir"..wie kotzt mich dieser Spruch an O_o
Und bei dem Film sieht man wenigstens, das sie so eine Macht haben.

Edit:
Und bevor ein Mod kommt und mich aufgrund der "beleidigung" verwarnen möchte oder was weiß ich..
Ich sehe es von den Beiden als fast schon provokativ. 
Wenn jemand versucht mir deren Bier (wobei Bier ja echt toll wäre) unter die Nase zu reiben, wird man einfach grantig (woraufhin Bloodletting wohl sogar verwarnt wurde? ^^) .

Edit 2: Jetzt seh ich ja erstmal die Signatur über mir..
Du tust glaube ich viel gutes (ner alten Bauersfrau helfen oder sowas etc). Warum zum Geier verschwendest du freiwillig Energie in etwas,was du nie gesehen oder gespürt haben kannst? Warum verschwendest du deine Liebe für Leute, die dir vllt ins Gesicht spucken würden (Liebe deinen nächsten) ?


----------



## Cørradø (25. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Warum verschwendest du deine Liebe für Leute, die dir vllt ins Gesicht spucken würden (Liebe deinen nächsten) ?


Bei aller Sympathie, aber wenn du die Frage ernst meinst, tickst du in meinen Augen auch nicht ganz sauber.


----------



## Manowar (25. September 2009)

Ist in meinen Augen jetzt nicht wirklich fehl am Platz die Frage. Aber vllt kommt sie auch einfach falsch rüber.

Ich sags mal so:
Ich liebe keinen Saddam,ich liebe keinen Bin Laden oder -füge pöse Person hier ein-

Ich gehe neutral an "neue" Personen heran und bilde mir dann mein Urteil, ob diese Person meine "Liebe" verdient hat.
Wenn mir diese Person allerdings suspekt ist und mich ankotzt, dann brauche ich dieser Person doch nicht meine "Liebe" zu schenken, weil sie es in meinen Augen nicht verdient hat.

So geht doch viel zu viel Energie flöten und ich kann die Menschen die es verdienen (Freundin,Familie,Freunde), mit aufrichtigem Herzen begegnen.


Vielleicht ist es ja so verständlicher was ich mit dem "ins Gesicht spucken" meine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und..seit wann findest du mich denn bitte sympathisch? *g*


----------



## Cørradø (25. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so:
> Ich liebe keinen Saddam,ich liebe keinen Bin Laden oder -füge pöse Person hier ein-


Selbst wenn man sich wörtlich, ohne den Sinn und vor allem Kontext erschliessen zu wollen, nach der "Nächstenliebe" richtet, müsste man die Definition des "Nächsten" ziiiemlich weit fassen um eine "pöse Berson" oder einen der namentlich genannten als solchen zu bezeichnen.

Mit dem Begriff "Liebe" hab ich im säkularen Kontext auch so meine Probleme.
Liebe, wie zu den Eltern? Liebe, wie zu einem Freund? Liebe im erotischen Sinn?
Das ist die Hürde, wenn man die Sprache des Glaubens in die Umgangssprache 1:1 übersetzt.
"Lieben wie sich selbst"... hm. 
Darf jeder drüber nachdenken und sich dann mit anderen drüber austauschen, wie er das jetzt versteht.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine "Energie", - die ja das absolut wichtigste ist und man keinenfalls für ANDERE (gott bewahre!) verschwenden sollte, ausser für die, welche einem was bringen/zurückgeben etc... ich mein hier liegt auch ein Hase im Pfeffer, Egon! - nicht etwas meint, dass du jetzt aktiv aufopfern sollst, sondern vielmehr eine Grundhaltung voraussetzt, die man trivial als "Solidarität" in einer Gemeinschaft bezeichnet.

Den "Nächster", also der, mit dem du dir das Leben jetzt teilst, im REWE, in der U-Bahn, in der Schule, auf der Arbeit, sollst du so achten, wie du auch Achtung von ihm forderst. Im Grunde ist es genau das, was du schreibst mit deiner "neutralen" Grundhaltung bis sich entschieden hat ob er dir gut oder schlecht gesinnt ist. ich denk nicht, dass es etwas mit "um den Hals fallen", "am Bein rammeln", "Vermögen übertragen" oder etwas im Normalfall aktives zu tun hat. Im "Sonderfall", wenn der "Nächste" (merke: Dein Mitmensch) in eine Notlage Gerät, DANN fordert das aktiv "Energie" von dir ab. Nicht mehr, wie du von anderen auch erwarten würdest, wenn du in einer Notsituation dich befändest. Solidarität. 

Hat glaub schon was mit "ich bin ich" zu tun. Viel mehr als die Zugehörigkeit zu einer "Szene" oder "Subkultur".

Wenn jemand dir ins Gesicht gespuckt hat oder sonstwie dir bzw. der Gemeinschaft geschadet hat, also nicht nur gegen "das Gebot"/"die Goldene Regel" sondern das Gesetz verstoßen hat, dann gibts dafür entsprechende Konsequenzen. Ob man jetzt jemanden, der sich sowas zu Schulden hat kommen lassen noch als seinen "Nächsten" bezeichnen muss... wage ich zu bezweifeln, ist aber bestimmt eine hitzig diskutierbare Frage. 
Jemandem, der mir suspekt ist, dessen Nase mir nicht passt... keine Solidarität entgegen zu bringen ("Wat? Für das faule Pack zahl ich Sozialabgaben?") oder in Notlagen Hilfe anzubieten, das halt ich jetzt für extrem untöfte. "ich könnt ja den Regenerationszyklus meiner Muskeln negativ beeinflussen, wenn ich ihn ausm brennenden Autowrack ziehe... Mimimimimi" 



> Und..seit wann findest du mich denn bitte sympathisch? *g*


Was du bis zu dem zitierten Satz geschrieben hattest konnte ich nur gutheissen.
Wäre jetzt vermessen von dir auszugehen, dass ich dich wirklich sympathisch finde, da haste Recht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_edit:_ Ach ja: Möge die Macht mit dir sein!


----------



## Manowar (25. September 2009)

Das diese "Liebe" nicht im Beischlaf endet, sollte wohl jedem klar sein.
Nennen wir es einfach "positive Empfindungen".

Ich gehe mit einem fröhlichen "Guten Morgen" an die Kasse und die Kassiererin stempelt mich mit einem "morgen.." ab.
Soll ich die Dame dann noch weiter angrinsen? Soll ich ihr noch nen schönen Tag wünschen? 

Neutral rangegangen (bzw ja sogar freundlich!) -> "enttäuscht" worden -> abstempeln -> nicht drüber ärgern,sondern einfach weitergehen.



Cørradø schrieb:


> "ich könnt ja den Regenerationszyklus meiner Muskeln negativ beeinflussen, wenn ich ihn ausm brennenden Autowrack ziehe... Mimimimimi"


Übertreib halt ne Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei sowas muss man helfen, ob gesetzlich verpflichtet oder nicht.
Und ich bin auch kein Mensch der wegschaut, vorallem bei Frauen die in Not sind.




Cørradø schrieb:


> Was du bis zu dem zitierten Satz geschrieben hattest konnte ich nur gutheissen.
> Wäre jetzt vermessen von dir auszugehen, dass ich dich wirklich sympathisch finde, da haste Recht.
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. September 2009)

Die Herausforderung besteht darin, selbst denen zu verzeihen, die dir ins Gesicht gespuckt haben. Die dich alleine zurückgelassen haben mit all deinen Problemen. Die sich dir gegenüber wie ein A****loch verhalten haben.
Ich sags dir! Das is ne zuhohe Mauer, als dass ich sie selber überwältigen könnte! Schliesslich haben mich diese Personen verletzt! Der hat mein Leben mit Füssen getreten!
 Aber dass ist genau ( oder, "unter anderem") dass, was uns die Bibel lehrt, mit "Liebe deinen Nächsten".

Nehmen wir den Umkehrfall. Du hast jemanden zutiefst verletzt. Einen tiefen Stich in der Seele des Menschen hinterlassen. Du hast ihn belogen und betrogen, obwohl er/sie dir vertraut hat. Du hast ihnen ins Gesicht gespuckt.
... und es täte dir leid.
Würdest du nicht einfach zu ihnen gehen können, und ihnen um Vergebung bitten? Und dass heisst nicht: "öh... ja... sorry, dass ich "dass und dass"gemacht habe.", sondern dass man sich weinend auf die Knie wirft und um Vergebung bittet.

Was denkt ihr? Was würdet ihr lieber hören? "Ja, ich vergebe dir.", oder ein "Auf keinen Fall! Du hast mein Leben zerstört!"

Das ist wahrlich eine grosse Herausforderung, ein Risiko. Ein - wie unser Pfarrer letzter Zeit immer wieder erwähnt - "All In". Ich setze alles auf eine Karte.


...ich bin mir sicher, dass ihr alle genügend Menschen kennt, denen ihr bis heute noch nicht vergeben konntet, für ihre Taten... Darum kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass euch der Satz "Liebt euren Nächsten", sauer aufstösst. Denn wer hat den euch geliebt, wie sich selber? Ja wer denn? Wer hat dich jeden Morgen mit freundlichen Worten begrüsst, und euch gesagt,d ass ihr was Besonderes seid? Wer hat deinen Fehlern vergeben und dir wieder und wieder ne Chance gegeben? Wer ist denn für dich eingestanden, als man dir an den Kragen wollte? Wer hätte für mich je den heldenhaften Sprung vor meinen Körper gemacht, um mich von einer Pistolenkugel zu beschützen (dies kann man wörtlich, wie auch sinnbildlich nehmen)?

...Ich kann euch sagen. Ich kenne eine Person.  
und Raiden kennt sie wohl auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deshalb sind wir überhaupt fähig "unseren Nächsten zu lieben, wie uns selbst."


----------



## dalai (26. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Die Herausforderung besteht darin, selbst denen zu verzeihen, die dir ins Gesicht gespuckt haben. Die dich alleine zurückgelassen haben mit all deinen Problemen. Die sich dir gegenüber wie ein A****loch verhalten haben.
> Ich sags dir! Das is ne zuhohe Mauer, als dass ich sie selber überwältigen könnte! Schliesslich haben mich diese Personen verletzt! Der hat mein Leben mit Füssen getreten!
> Aber dass ist genau ( oder, "unter anderem") dass, was uns die Bibel lehrt, mit "Liebe deinen Nächsten".


Das ist eine Herausforderung, du musst jedoch auf die richtige Art verzeihen, sonst spuckt er dir wieder ins Gesicht. Als "Schon gut abe rmach das NIE wieder!" anstatt "Ich verzeihe dir, ich war auch selber etwas Schuld, ich war zwischen der Spucke und dem Boden". Du kannst übrigens auch ohne Gott und die Bibel gelesen zu haben, anderen mit respekt entgegentreten, aber du bist du, und ich bin ich, und ich bin ich ohne Gott, das ist meine Entscheidung.


----------



## Bloodletting (26. September 2009)

Ich bin lieber menschlich, weil ich ein Mensch bin, als das ich menschlich bin, weil ich gläubig bin. (Auf Verhalten und Moral bezogen)
Moralvorstellungen sind menschlich, nicht nach Geboten entstanden, bzw. durch die Religionen verbreitet.


----------



## Zonalar (26. September 2009)

Das "gleichniss mit der Spucke", war wohl das harmloseste. Das kostet dich nicht alles. 
Stelle dir das schlimmste vor, dass dir im Leben je passieren könnte. Dass deine ganze Welt einfach zusammenbrechen lassen würde. Welche dir jegliche Freude oder Gefühl an irgendetwas raubt. Was dir alles genommen hat. Dein geld, deine Freunde, deine Eltern, deine Heimat.
... und versuche, dieser Person zu verzeihen.

Mich überrascht, so schnell Antworten bekommen zu haben.... um diese Uhrzeit. 
 Kein leichtes Thema, welches man mit den ersten Gedanken, die einen in den Kopf schiessen, abschliessen kann. Nein, da muss man tiefer graben. Nicht nur an der Oberfläche kratzen.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Das "gleichniss mit der Spucke", war wohl das harmloseste. Das kostet dich nicht alles.
> Stelle dir das schlimmste vor, dass dir im Leben je passieren könnte. Dass deine ganze Welt einfach zusammenbrechen lassen würde. Welche dir jegliche Freude oder Gefühl an irgendetwas raubt. Was dir alles genommen hat. Dein geld, deine Freunde, deine Eltern, deine Heimat.
> ... und versuche, dieser Person zu verzeihen.


dem könnt ich locker verzeihn nachdem ich genüsslich umgemäht hätte !


----------



## Bloodletting (26. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dem könnt ich locker verzeihn nachdem ich genüsslich umgemäht hätte !



Made me rofl in RL. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neja, also wenn mir jemand ALLES nehmen würde, ich würd den abknallen und mir dann selbst den Schädel wegballern. Wenn mich nichtsmehr auf der Welt hällt, (und das sind nunmal bei mir NUR Freunde/Familie) dann tschüss liebe Welt, war kacke mit dir.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. September 2009)

/100 % sign aber die sau soll leiden


----------



## Bloodletting (26. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> /100 % sign aber die sau soll leiden



Jau, Füsse, Hände, Klöten, erstmal alles wegpusten, dann v*r*l*t*n lassen.

(Jetzt wirds brutal, deshalb Sternchen. xD)


----------



## LordofDemons (26. September 2009)

edit: hier stand nix!


----------



## BimmBamm (26. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Das "gleichniss mit der Spucke", war wohl das harmloseste. Das kostet dich nicht alles.
> Stelle dir das schlimmste vor, dass dir im Leben je passieren könnte. Dass deine ganze Welt einfach zusammenbrechen lassen würde. Welche dir jegliche Freude oder Gefühl an irgendetwas raubt. Was dir alles genommen hat. Dein geld, deine Freunde, deine Eltern, deine Heimat.
> ... und versuche, dieser Person zu verzeihen.



Gut, stellen wir uns das Schlimmste vor: Jemand foltert und erniedrigt genau das Wesen, das Du am meisten liebst, zu Tode. Relativer Normalfall in Diktakturen egal welcher Coleur. 

Ist mir und Dir nie passiert; wird uns hoffentlich auch nie passieren. In solchen Situationen lernt man dann wohl sein zweites Ich kennen, das erst dann zum Vorschein kommt, wenn tatsächlich mal eine solche Situation eintritt. Alles andere ist nur Spekulation - und jede Erwiderung, wie man sich in solchen Situationen zu verhalten gedenkt, ist völlig abwegig; dazu kennt man sich eben viel zu wenig (siehe Baumans "Dialektik der Ordnung" und die Deutung des "sogenannten 2. Gesichts").

Verzeihen kann man nur, wenn man vergißt. Solange eine Erinnerung an ein Unrecht Emotionen auslöst, die man sofort wieder erlebt, sobald die Bilder aus der Vergangenheit aufgerufen werden, gibt es kein Verzeihen (das Namedropping sollten sich etliche Leute merken: Albert Camus: Der Fall). 

Fundamentalisten "verzeihen" nicht, wenn sie Auge um Auge fordern und einen Mörder entgegen dem eigenen Gebot ermorden wollen (dafür stehen sie vor Abtreibungskliniken herum und verteidigen sogar die Mörder von "Abtreibungsärzten". Ein Widerspruch in sich; aber das merken diese Leute eh nicht mehr - siehe http://www.armyofgod.com/defense.html ). Unsere westliche Gerichtsbarkeit "verzeiht" nicht, wenn sie den Täter in den Vollzug befördert. Kein Mensch "verzeiht" die inneren Wunden, die er von einem Unrecht davongetragen hat, sondern wird immer seine Entscheidungen danach ausrichten (jede unserer Entscheidungen beruht auf Erfahrungswerten - und mögen sie auch noch so falsch sein. Deshalb ist der "freie Wille" eh verdammt eingeschränkt). 

"Verzeihen" ist eine lose Vokabel, die irgendwo zwischen "Ich kann seine Handlungsweise verstehen!" und "Ach! Das ist schon so lange her, da kann ich mich kaum dran erinnern!" hängt. Fundis "verzeihen" genau gar nichts - da soll halt der "Gott" für die Bestrafung in alle Ewigkeit sorgen, die hoffentlich genauso ausfällt, wie sich der Fundi das vorstellt (und wenn er gnädig ist, ja mei, das ist halt die Willkür... äh... Gnade Gottes). Man kann übrigens nicht Wortgläubiger und Menschenfreund sein. Keinem Menschenfreund gefällt es, daß auch nur eine einzige "Seele" in alle Ewigkeit gequält wird. Es gibt kein Unrecht, das mit "Leiden in alle Ewigkeit" gerechtfertigt werden kann. 

Der um Verzeihung betende hört mit Sicherheit öfters die Phrase "Vergiß es!". Der Verzeiher vergißt in den meisten Fällen allerdings nie - und es ist ein Teil unserer Persönlichkeit, aufgrund nicht verziehender (bzw. vergessener; denn dann würden diese Ereignisse keine Rolle in der Entscheidungsfindung haben) Erlebnisse unsere Entscheidungen zu treffen.

Und die Megareligiösen wie unser Benji machen nur eines: Sie tanzen im vermeintlich verzauberten Wald der Wirklichkeit herum und rufen Märchenfloskeln aus, während sich der Rest mit der Realität auseinandersetzt. Wenn ein "Gott" den Mensch mit all seinen Schwächen gemacht hat, dann ist auch nur dieser "Gott" für all das Geschehen auf der Welt verantwortlich. Wir verlangen, daß ein Mensch die Folgen einer Tat erkennen muß; wir "verzeihen" sogar manchen Werdegang. Wie wäre denn ein "Gott" vor dieser Anklagebank haftbar, der die Anwandlungen eines Menschen in jeder Nuance hätte vorraussehen müssen (ansonsten wäre er nämlich kein "Gott", sondern bestenfalls ein Projektleiter - oh goddes, Bibelverses incoming?)?

"Verzeihen" könnten wir dieser Art "Gott" durchaus. Er weiß es halt nicht besser. Vergessen würden wir ihm das nie. Aber das ist halt hypothetisch. "Gott" erfahren halt nur Leute wie Benji, der uns gleich erzählen wird, wie "Gott" ihn berührt und zu einem besseren Menschen gemacht hat. Wir sollten ihn fragen, was "Gott" (mittlerweile hat er jede eigene Meinung durch "Gottes Wille" ersetzt), zur Endlösung der Homosexuellenfrage beizusteuern hat (das ist halt "Gott ein Greuel" - oder etwa nicht? Ist der Text gar nicht wortwörtlich wahr? Oder mag sich Benji lieber nicht zu dieser Frage äußern? Der erste Teil der Antwort ist eh klar - Du hast nichts gegen die Homeboys, aber Du beugst Dich selbstverständlich "Gottes" Entscheidung?)?

Klare Ansage, Benji: Mag Dein "Gott" Homosexuelle oder nicht (und auf diese Frage werde ich Dich hämmern, bis ich eine eindeutige Antwort bekommen habe) ? Negierst Du die eindeutigen Schriften des "AT"? Hast Du eine persönliche Deutung, die halt nur Deine persönliche Deutung ist? Gehst Du da mit dem NT? Oder schweifst Du ab, um bloß keine Sympathien zu verspielen? Oder ignorierst Du mich gar in Zukunft (die einfachste Lösung, um bloß nicht Sympathien zu verspielen)? Wirst Du Nebelkerzen werfen, um genau diese Antwort schuldig zu bleiben?

Mag Dein "Gott" Homosexuelle oder nicht?

Was das mit dem Topic zu tun hat? Auch die Fundis haben ihre Szene - und dürfen deshalb genauso in Frage gestellt werden, wie es der bzw. die TE es mit allen anderen "Szenen" getan hat.

PS: Wer glaubt, aus der obigen Schrift in irgendweiner Weise meinen Grund für meinen Nicht-Glauben ablesen zu können, der irrt. Selbst als kleines Kind habe ich nicht gelaubt (zumindest nicht an Jesus etc.). Ich bin nie von kirchlichen oder sonstigen Mitbürgern mißbraucht worden. Ich war gerne, wenn auch nicht überzeugend, weil selbst nicht an den Mist glaubend, Lektor in meiner katholischen Gemeinde - bis ich halt aufhörte, weil ich insbesondere mit dem Inhalt dieser Schrift und dem Glauben im Allgemeinen überhaupt nichts zu tun hatte. Es war ein langer, steiniger Weg - und am Ende stand genau das, was die "Erleuchteten" sonst ihrer Religion zuschreiben - eine endgültige(?) Befreiung (den Camus'schen Sprung habe ich bisher vermeiden können). Ich war immer das Blag, daß hinter einem "magischen Spielzeug" das Geheimnis entdecken wollte - und dieses Spielzeug unbarmherzig auseinandernahm, bis es sein Geheimnis mit mir teilte. Ich bin als Zweifler geboren, weil meine genetischen Anlagen mir das mitbrachten. Ein "Gott" hat damit wenig zu tun - es sei denn, er wollte, daß ein weiterer Zweifler geboren wird (was uns wieder zu "Gottes" Verantwortung führt).


----------



## Hubautz (26. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Er übertreibt nicht. Ich stehe voll hinter ihm, und gib auch noch meinen Senf dazu.


Leute mal ganz im Ernst. Ich bin alt und intelligent genug, jedes Menschen Ansichten, Glauben und was weiß ich zu respektieren. Ich halte es da mit dem alten Fritz, der da sagte: jeder soll nach seiner Facon selig werden.
Aber muss man hier in nahezu jedem Post seine Religiosität bzw. seine selbsternannte allumfassende, ausschließliche, selbstzufriedene  Art und Weise zu Leben und zu Sein zum Besten geben?
Das ist so ein bisschen wie Zeugen Jehovas für Arme.


Benji9 schrieb:


> Trotz allem, sollten wir uns unserer eigenen Stärke bewusst sein. Der Mann ist nicht schwach, nein er ist mächtig. Und nur, wenn wir uns dass selbst bewusst sind, können wir richtige Demut ausüben.


Das ist so gar nicht mal ganz falsch. Aber ich bin demzufolge auch „mächtig“ genug, mein Leben selbst in die Hand zu nehmen. „Demütig“ bin ich sowieso (ich bin seit 13 Jahren verheiratet).
Ich schätze und respektiere die meisten Leute in diesem Forum, auch wenn sie zum Teil andere Ansichten haben als ich.
Aber hört doch bitte mit diesem missionarischen Salbader auf.


----------



## Zonalar (27. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Sehr viel Text



....viele Worte. So manches geschriebene wort von dir, halte ich einfach für quatsch. Doch einfach ignorieren kann ich deinen Text nicht.
Ich muss sagen: Was ich hier schreibe, muss nicht "von Gott eingegeben" sein. Nein, in den allermeisten Fällen bin es einfach nur ich. Der das schreibt.  Und um deine Fragen zu beantworten, werde ich mir einige Zeit nehmen. Ich sehe keinen Grund, dies hier im Forum zu posten, deshalb bekommst du eine PN (zusätzlich ist es offtopic, denke ich. Aber ich hab ja damit angefangen...).

Wenn du wirklich eine Antwort erwartest.


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Aber muss man hier in nahezu jedem Post seine Religiosität bzw. seine selbsternannte allumfassende, ausschließliche, selbstzufriedene  Art und Weise zu Leben und zu Sein zum Besten geben?
> Das ist so ein bisschen wie Zeugen Jehovas für Arme.


Ich respektiere Benji genau desswegen. 
Die meisten wuerden sich feige hinter selbsternannt klugen, schoenen langen Phrasen, mit jeder menge Worten aber wenig sinn, oder wikipedialinks (xD) verstecken.

Benji steht zu seinem Glauben, er laesst sich nicht durch die Stichelein jeder menge Buffed Mitglieder einschuechtern, sondern sagt, wie er es fuehlt. Und wie sehr ich mich immer dagegen wehre, wie unangenehm es mir ist, seh ich das Gefuehle viel staerker sind als ueberlegungen.
Wenn man ueberlegt, denkt man sich: Warum sollt ich helfen? was gibt mir seine Freundschaft? 
Wenn man fuehlt, macht man etwas einfach.


----------



## Hubautz (27. September 2009)

Ich respektiere das auch und finde es absolut in Ordnung, wenn man eine Meinung oder Einstellung vertritt. Dagegen ist nichts zu sagen. Ich habe einige von Benjis Posts gelesen und muss sogar sagen, dass mich der Junge beeindruckt. 
Ich bin so ziemlich der liberalste Mensch, den ich kenne, ich würde niemals jemanden wegen seiner Rasse, Hautfarbe, Religion, Herkunft oder was auch immer diskriminieren.
Mich stört jedoch bei einigen, dass sie, nahezu egal worum es geht,  ihren religiösen Sermon dazu ablassen. Und das ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache. Wenn es in einem Thread um „woran glaubt ihr“ oder so geht, ist das natürlich sinnig. Aber wenn Leute zu wirklich jedem erdenklichen Thema nur schreiben können, dass der liebe Gott schon alles richten wird, dann geht mir (und das ist zugegebenermaßen absolut subjektiv) das ziemlich auf die Nerven.
Und @ Benji: du bist ein cooler Typ, wenn du mit dem was du machst glücklich bist, mach weiter so.


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2009)

Ah ok ich habe deinen Post verstanden, und jetzt gefaellt er mir viel besser xD


----------



## Manowar (28. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Gut, stellen wir uns das Schlimmste vor: Jemand foltert und erniedrigt genau das Wesen, das Du am meisten liebst, zu Tode.



Da mag ich aber jetzt schon wissen,wie ein religiöser Mensch reagiert.

Ich würde diese Person foltern..ich würde ihn sogar weiter ernähren, um ihn danach weiter foltern zu können.

Und ein Christ stellt sich dann allen ernstes dahin und sagt "Das geschah nach Gottes Plan" ,vergibt dieser Person -wenn sie ein paar Tränen vergießt- und die Welt ist wieder gut?


----------



## Bloodletting (28. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Und ein Christ stellt sich dann allen ernstes dahin und sagt "Das geschah nach Gottes Plan" ,vergibt dieser Person -wenn sie ein paar Tränen vergießt- und die Welt ist wieder gut?



Dazu passt das Zitat in meiner Signatur recht gut, oder? Ich sehe da Parallelen, verbessert mich, wenn ich mich irre.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

mich würd ja nur interessieren ob benji BimmBamm jetzt eine eindeutige antwort gegeben hat oder nicht (mich interessiert die antwort nicht nur ob überhaupt)!


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

ach blöde flood control -.-


----------



## Manowar (28. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach blöde flood control -.-


Bei dir muss man echt dahergehen und deine Beiträge um die Hälfte abziehen,Blödkopp :>


----------



## 11Raiden (28. September 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Du kannst übrigens auch ohne Gott und die Bibel gelesen zu haben, anderen mit respekt entgegentreten, aber du bist du, und ich bin ich, und ich bin ich ohne Gott, das ist meine Entscheidung.



Sehr sinnig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bist Du.
ICH bin ich.



BimmBamm schrieb:


> ...Und die Megareligiösen wie unser Benji machen nur eines: Sie tanzen im vermeintlich verzauberten Wald der Wirklichkeit herum und rufen Märchenfloskeln aus, während sich der Rest mit der Realität auseinandersetzt. ...



Benji stellt sich nach meiner Meinung sehr der Realität und tut mehr als so manch anderer in seinem Leben.^^

Wie sag ich es am besten?
Du bist Du.
Ich bin Ich.


----------



## BimmBamm (28. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mich würd ja nur interessieren ob benji BimmBamm jetzt eine eindeutige antwort gegeben hat oder nicht (mich interessiert die antwort nicht nur ob überhaupt)!



Ich habe eine Antwort bekommen - und mir wäre es lieber, wenn er genau den wichtigen Part (jene Frage, die ich mehrmals gestellt habe) hier herein schreibt - und zwar nicht in diesem gekünstelt freundlichen Ton, sondern Klartext (vor allen Dingen, wie er sich vorstellt, wie sein "Gott" mit Homosexuellen verfährt). Auf die Reaktionen hier wäre ich sehr gespannt!

Ansonsten war es im Prinzip genau das, was ich erwartet habe - das übliche Fundi-Zeug von Dämonen, Gott und vor allen Dingen Teufel.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

jo also da wär ich jetzt echt gespannt was er da geschrieben hat

Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji 


gieeeev!


----------



## Scrätcher (28. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Antwort bekommen - und mir wäre es lieber, wenn er genau den wichtigen Part (jene Frage, die ich mehrmals gestellt habe) hier herein schreibt - und zwar nicht in diesem gekünstelt freundlichen Ton, sondern Klartext (vor allen Dingen, wie er sich vorstellt, wie sein "Gott" mit Homosexuellen verfährt). Auf die Reaktionen hier wäre ich sehr gespannt!
> 
> Ansonsten war es im Prinzip genau das, was ich erwartet habe - das übliche Fundi-Zeug von Dämonen, Gott und vor allen Dingen Teufel.



Wobei mich mal eher interessieren würde, wie die "rein wissenschaftliche Meinung" die Homossexuellen sieht!

Wenn wir nur ein Zufallsprodukt der Natur sind unsere Emotionen, Neigungen alles auf eine Ursache zurück zu führen sind, ja sogar nur auf chemische Reaktionen die in der Eiweißmasse im Gehirn stattfinden, sind dann homosexuelle nicht ein Fehlprodukt, da sie nicht der Fortpflanzung dienen? Oder wollen wir noch weiter gehen und sagen sie haben sich einfach von dem natürlichen Drang zu vermehren getrennt und demnächst sind auch Hochzeiten mit Tieren und Haushaltsgeräten legitim? Oder würde man sie "streng wissenschaftlich" einfach als krank ansehen?

Da bin ich ja mal interessiert!

Wie sieht es Gott? Ich weiß es nicht, ich hätte ihm ne E-Mail geschickt wenn ich seine E-Mail hätte und er ruft auch nicht einfach bei mir an um es mir zu sagen. Naja, wahrscheinlich hat er was gegen Homosexuelle, Linkshänder, Stehpinkler, "Kein Kreuz über dem Bett"-Aufhänger und die Menschen die Sonntags lange ausschlafen!

Gegen Menschen die bei rot über die Ampel gehen wenn kein Auto in Sicht ist, ihre Steuern nicht rechtzeitig zahlen und welche, die Fluchen wenn ihnen ein Brett auf den Kopf fällt!

Ansonsten müßten man ja sagen, er beurteilt die Menschen nach ihrem Herzen, ganz egal, welche Religion, Rasse, Neigungen! Was die Frage ja schon beantworten dürfte.

...zumindestens in meinen Augen.....

Und jetzt bitte noch mal die wissenschaftliche These was Homosexuelle sind bitte....


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich bin
> verrückt, langweilig, traurig, fröhlich, sanft, hart, egoistisch, menschlich, offen, verschlossen, verliebt, einsam, melancholisch, miesepetrig, groß, klein, dick, dünn, ich, langhaarig, kurzhaarig, durchgeknallt, hilfsbereit, bösartig, nett, anders, liebenswürdig, aufopferungsvoll, teuflisch, spontan, überlegt, engelsgleich, hoffnungsvoll, sportlich, faul, sympathisch, aggressiv, misanthropisch, opportunistisch, hoffnungsträger, dumm, klug, gehasst, geliebt, vergöttert, verehrt, gläubig, besessen, beseelt, bekloppt und so vieles mehr und doch sieht jeder von euch nur das von mir was er sehn will….
> 
> 
> vll ändern ja dann dohc n paar die meinung das ich kein ständig schwarz sehendes monster bin das sein leben nur damit verbringt anderen alles schlecht zu reden auf regen zu warten und dinge schwarz zu malen weil das bin ich nicht!


so jetzt gehn wir wieder zurück zum Thema


----------



## Manowar (28. September 2009)

Vor 45 Minuten wolltest du es noch wissen und ich will die Antwort auch sehen. Wie auch Antworten, zu dem oben geschriebenem.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo also da wär ich jetzt echt gespannt was er da geschrieben hat
> 
> Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji Benji
> 
> ...





LordofDemons schrieb:


> so jetzt gehn wir wieder zurück zum Thema



Paßt irgendwie nicht zusammen! Ausser du wolltest nur Benji mobben! Du kannst hingehen wo du willst! Aber meine Frage bleibt stehen! Zur Not zitier ich sie auch gern noch ein paar mal in den Thread rein!

DU kannst sie ja auch beantworten Lordi!


----------



## 11Raiden (28. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ansonsten müßten man ja sagen, er beurteilt die Menschen nach ihrem Herzen, ganz egal, welche Religion, Rasse, Neigungen! Was die Frage ja schon beantworten dürfte.



Die Antwort hat was.

Wieso glaubt Ihr überhaupt das Ihr beurteilt werdet?
Macht Ihr das nicht selber?
Oder der NACHBAR?
Die Oma?
Die Frau?

HABT Ihr ANGST?
Scham?
Unsicherheit?

Glaubt Ihr überhaupt?
Wenn nein, warum zerbricht Ihr Euch überhaupt den Kopf darüber?
Nix zu tun?


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

ja gut ich wollt nur meinen mit liebe geschriebenen post nochmal ausgraben -.-


----------



## Scrätcher (28. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja gut ich wollt nur meinen mit liebe geschriebenen post nochmal ausgraben -.-



Naja, inhaltlich war dieser Post zwar genauso leer wie deine Restlichen, aber immerhin hast du diesmal nicht auf Benji rumgehackt....


----------



## Zonalar (28. September 2009)

*breit grins* 
Ja, also, LoD. Soll ich es dir wirklich verraten? *g* Ich habe jezz wieder voll gute Laune. Vllt sag ichs dir^


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

hey ich find benji symphatisch an sich nur seine überchristlichkeit ist vll etwas fragwürdig aber ansonst mag ich den jungen immerhin hat er den schneid seine religion zu verteidigen (mit äußerst fragwürdigen argumenten wenn er den überhaupt mal welche bringt) aber er steht hinter dem was er sagt (manchmal)

edit: ich bitte darum benji!

edit2: lol meine arbeitskollegen diskutieren grad darüber was sich am grausamsten auskotzt also von den alkoholika Nr1 ist grad heidelbeerwein und Leberkäse XD


----------



## Apostasy (28. September 2009)

> Wenn wir nur ein Zufallsprodukt der Natur sind unsere Emotionen, Neigungen alles auf eine Ursache zurück zu führen sind, ja sogar nur auf chemische Reaktionen die in der Eiweißmasse im Gehirn stattfinden, sind dann homosexuelle nicht ein Fehlprodukt, da sie nicht der Fortpflanzung dienen? Oder wollen wir noch weiter gehen und sagen sie haben sich einfach von dem natürlichen Drang zu vermehren getrennt und demnächst sind auch Hochzeiten mit Tieren und Haushaltsgeräten legitim? Oder würde man sie "streng wissenschaftlich" einfach als krank ansehen?



Homosexuelles Verhalten kommt selbst in der Tierwelt vor als eines der vielen Beispiele die Pinguine im Bremerhafen Zoo, die selbst weiterhin homosexuell bleiben, obwohl sie mittlerweile die Gesellschaft weiblicher Artgenossen geniesen. Und entschuldigung wenn ich das sagen muss, aber deine Aussage hört sich für mich sehr abwertend gegenüber Homosexuellen an. Betrachten wir Liebe wissenschaftlich, dann wäre sie lediglich eine Hormonausschüttung. Dies ist aber nicht der Fall, wie du selbst bestätigt hast spielt auch Vertrauen/Geborgenheit/Loyalität einen wichtigen und entscheidenden Faktor. Deswegen finde ich es mehr als traurig, das Sexualität Gleichgeschlechtlicher einem Rechtfertigungszwang unterliegt.


----------



## Deanne (28. September 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Deswegen finde ich es mehr als traurig, das Sexualität Gleichgeschlechtlicher einem Rechtfertigungszwang unterliegt.



Man sollte sich weder für seine sexuelle Orientierung, noch für seine Essgewohnheiten oder politischen Ansichten rechtfertigen müssen. 
Okay, bei NPD- und DVU-Wählern mache ich eine Ausnahme, auch wenn es mich durchaus interessieren würde, was bei solchen Menschen im Kopf vorgeht.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. September 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Man sollte sich weder für seine sexuelle Orientierung, noch für seine Essgewohnheiten oder politischen Ansichten rechtfertigen müssen.
> Okay, bei NPD- und DVU-Wählern mache ich eine Ausnahme, auch wenn es mich durchaus interessieren würde, was bei solchen Menschen im Kopf vorgeht.



Soll ich es dir beschreiben? Ich war selbst mal Sympatisant der NPD - da war ich aber noch jung und dumm.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

bitte lass uns daran teilhaben


----------



## Bloodletting (28. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bitte lass uns daran teilhaben



Och, das war mit 12, 13 oder 14.
Durch den damaligen Freund meiner Mutter, der zwar recht zahm ist, aber das Gedankengut verstreut wie ein Salzstreuer und Stress mit so nem Türken an der Schule war ich stark angepisst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War halt das typische ... Einfluss von Aussen und so. Junge Menschen sind halt schnell zu "begeistern".


----------



## Zonalar (28. September 2009)

Ich habe den sanften Ratschlag eines Buffed-kollegen bekommen, es lieber nicht zu sagen. Tut mir leid LoD. 
...nein, ich bin kein "Homohasser" *Augen roll*. Um Spekulationen vorzubeugen... ach, die kommen eh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

ich möcht geld wetten das es R(zensiert) war der dir diesen Ratschlag gegeben hat aber wenn du sagst das du schon mal nichts gegen homos hast glaub ich dir das natürlich aufs wort :/

edit: bimmbamm hat die antwort aber der rest beäugelt dich skeptisch ob deiner einstellung gegenüber gleichgeschlechtlicher liebe


----------



## dragon1 (28. September 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Homosexuelles Verhalten kommt selbst in der Tierwelt vor als eines der vielen Beispiele die Pinguine im Bremerhafen Zoo, die selbst weiterhin homosexuell bleiben, obwohl sie mittlerweile die Gesellschaft weiblicher Artgenossen geniesen. Und entschuldigung wenn ich das sagen muss, aber deine Aussage hört sich für mich sehr abwertend gegenüber Homosexuellen an. Betrachten wir Liebe wissenschaftlich, dann wäre sie lediglich eine Hormonausschüttung. Dies ist aber nicht der Fall, wie du selbst bestätigt hast spielt auch Vertrauen/Geborgenheit/Loyalität einen wichtigen und entscheidenden Faktor. Deswegen finde ich es mehr als traurig, das Sexualität Gleichgeschlechtlicher einem Rechtfertigungszwang unterliegt.


Ich bin vollkommen offen gegenueber allen Kulturen/Gedanken.
Allerdings war Scratchers Post scheinbar eher gegen das "Wissenschaftliche" gerichtet.
Denn wenn man die Welt so simpel ansieht, dass die selektion alles Suboptimale wegwirft, sollte man denken das Homosexuelle ein, sry, Fehlprodukt sind. Rein Wissenschaftlich gesehen, was fuer mich nicht viel bedeutet.
Und nirgendwo stand das Gott Homosexuelle hasst, das ist der groesste schwachsinn der Welt, genauso wie Gott auch nicht Juden, Muslime, oder wenauchimmer hasst.
In der Bibel wird oft gesagt, das Gott alle, wie viele Fehler sie auch machen, liebt, wie seine Kinder!

Und damit wollt ich auch nicht sagen, das Gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe ein Fehler ist.
Ich wuerde gerne, ehrlich, denn hab nie etwas davon gehoert, eine Quelle (Bibel, nicht einen Schwachsinn den der Papst labert) das Gott was gegen Homosexuelle hat.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. September 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Deswegen finde ich es mehr als traurig, das Sexualität Gleichgeschlechtlicher einem Rechtfertigungszwang unterliegt.



Natürlich ist der Teil des Textes abwertend! Ich mußte lesen wie man fragte: "Was sagt denn dein Gott zu homosexuellen?"

Da wurden Menschen in Neigungsgruppen eingeteilt und ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher welche Antwort erwartet wurde!

Warum? Weil Glaube natürlich Schwachsinn ist! Und nur die Wissenschaft alles erkläre, deuten und besser machen kann! Ein Gott muß natürlich von Vorurteilen behaftet und böse sein! Immerhin ist ja jeder gläubige Mensch ein kleines harmloses Würstchen was ne große Schulter zum anlehnen braucht! Sonst müßte dieser Mensch ja nicht gläubig sein! Und dann.... komischerweise..... wenn ein kleiner lieber Kerl wie Benji kommt, der glücklich, zufrieden UND gläubig ist, das will man dann nicht auf sich sitzen lassen..... Ein gütiger Gott! Ein glückliches Leben ohne sich jeden Tag über etwas aufzuregen, nen Sinn zu suchen... manchmal glaub ich, viele kommen damit nicht klar....

Aber wie siehts denn aus mit der Wissenschaft? 

Und genau da schlägt mein Beitrag ein! Ich will von BimmBamm hören wie den die Wissenschaft Homosexuelle sieht, wenn er schon gegen den Glauben wettert!

Und die Antwort darauf reicht mir ja schon! Ich will ja garnicht hören das wir ja nur wegen des Fortpflanzungstriebes hier sind und auch nur das unser Sinn des Leben ist! Oh.... da haben wir ja schonwieder einen wissenschaftlichen Angriff auf Homosexuelle......


----------



## Apostasy (28. September 2009)

> Natürlich ist der Teil des Textes abwertend! Ich mußte lesen wie man fragte: "Was sagt denn dein Gott zu homosexuellen?"



Die Frage von ihm war vielleicht ein wenig unglücklich ausgedrückt, letztendlich ist eher die Frage wie die Religion zu homosexuellen steht. Die meisten Religionen lehnen Homosexualität ab, bleiben neutral oder bestrafen dieses in ihren Augen abartigen Verhaltens oftmals mit der Todesstrafe. Es ist nunmal nicht von der Hand zu weisen, das gerade mit der Bibel die Homosexuellen Verfolgung gerechtfertigt wurde. Ich bin mir sehr darüber im klaren, das die Bibel in vielerlei Hinsicht interpretiert und falsch ausgelegt werden kann. Auch der Papst nimmt eine eindeutige Stellung gegenüber Homosexualität ein. 
Deswegen ist diese Frage berechtigt. 
Warum sollten Homo Ehen den gesellschaftlichen Ruin bedeuten und das heilige Antlitz der Ehe zerstören?

Es tut mir Leid, aber diese Ansichtsweisen sind realitätsfremd und entsprechen nicht mehr dem jetzigen Zeitgeist. Ansonsten könnten wir gleich wieder die Inquisition starten. 
Ich möchte hier durchaus betonen, das ich nur auf "Religionsfanatiker" a la Baptisten und co eingehe und nicht von dem autonormal Gläubigen. Diese Aussage ist definitiv nicht an euch gerichtet.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. September 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Die Frage von ihm war vielleicht ein wenig unglücklich ausgedrückt,



ähm bitte? Ich bin mal so nett deine Erinnerungen etwas aufzufrischen:



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Und die Megareligiösen wie unser Benji machen nur eines: Sie tanzen im vermeintlich verzauberten Wald der Wirklichkeit herum und rufen Märchenfloskeln aus, während sich der Rest mit der Realität auseinandersetzt. Wenn ein "Gott" den Mensch mit all seinen Schwächen gemacht hat, dann ist auch nur dieser "Gott" für all das Geschehen auf der Welt verantwortlich. Wir verlangen, daß ein Mensch die Folgen einer Tat erkennen muß; wir "verzeihen" sogar manchen Werdegang. Wie wäre denn ein "Gott" vor dieser Anklagebank haftbar, der die Anwandlungen eines Menschen in jeder Nuance hätte vorraussehen müssen (ansonsten wäre er nämlich kein "Gott", sondern bestenfalls ein Projektleiter - oh goddes, Bibelverses incoming?)?
> 
> Klare Ansage, Benji: Mag Dein "Gott" Homosexuelle oder nicht (und auf diese Frage werde ich Dich hämmern, bis ich eine eindeutige Antwort bekommen habe) ? Negierst Du die eindeutigen Schriften des "AT"? Hast Du eine persönliche Deutung, die halt nur Deine persönliche Deutung ist? Gehst Du da mit dem NT? Oder schweifst Du ab, um bloß keine Sympathien zu verspielen? Oder ignorierst Du mich gar in Zukunft (die einfachste Lösung, um bloß nicht Sympathien zu verspielen)? Wirst Du Nebelkerzen werfen, um genau diese Antwort schuldig zu bleiben?
> 
> Mag Dein "Gott" Homosexuelle oder nicht?






Manowår schrieb:


> Da mag ich aber jetzt schon wissen,wie ein religiöser Mensch reagiert.
> 
> Ich würde diese Person foltern..ich würde ihn sogar weiter ernähren, um ihn danach weiter foltern zu können.
> 
> Und ein Christ stellt sich dann allen ernstes dahin und sagt "Das geschah nach Gottes Plan" ,vergibt dieser Person -wenn sie ein paar Tränen vergießt- und die Welt ist wieder gut?




Sooooo! Wie war das nochmal? Wir wollten uns über MENSCHLICHKEIT unterhalten? Da frag ich mich... mit wem.....


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

menschlichkeit oh da hab ich mich wohl im thread geirrt


----------



## Scrätcher (28. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> menschlichkeit oh da hab ich mich wohl im thread geirrt



Oh doch! Hast du sicher ab und zu! Du bist in meinen Augen wie ein Fähnchen im Wind! Es kommt halt immer nur drauf an, woher der Wind weht........


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

der einzige punkt in dem ich konsequent bin ist meine inkonsequenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein ernsthaft warum zur hölle denkst du das ich ein fähnchen im wind bin?


----------



## Scrätcher (28. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der einzige punkt in dem ich konsequent bin ist meine inkonsequenz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lies deinen Beitrag mal von unten nach oben dann siehst du es selbst!

Und wenn du nicht weißt was du willst, wirst du dich IMMER danach richten, woher der Wind weht! 

so einfach ist das!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apostasy (28. September 2009)

Bitte versteh mich da nicht falsch, ich habe nicht seine Aussage in Schutz genommen, sondern lediglich die letzte Frage. Das geschriebene von ihm ist abwertend. Ich habe nur die letzte Frage um die sich letztendlich das Thema gedreht hat umformuliert Wie die verschiedenen Religionen dazustehen. Ob es einen Gott gibt oder nicht halte ich hier für unwichtig, sondern nur wie Religionen dazu stehen. Ich kann nachvollziehen worauf er hinaus wollte, was nicht heißen soll, das ich seine Wortwahl für gut empfinde. Gerade die persönlichen Angriffe und ebenfalls die Intoleranz hätte er sich schenken können und genau das bietet keine Grundlage für eine gute Diskussion. 
The Show must go on <3


----------



## Scrätcher (28. September 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> full quote



Wie könnt ich dich falsch verstehen wo ich doch von vornehrein dein Position kenne? Wo ich weiß wo du stehst und wofür du einstehst?

Wenn man gemeinsam auf einer Seite steht, löst man nur ein Verständigungsproblem ein Konflikt ist das garantiert nicht!

*verbeug*


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

ok scrätcher ich geb mich geschlagen ich finds nicht :<


----------



## Scrätcher (28. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok scrätcher ich geb mich geschlagen ich finds nicht :<



Was hast du denn bitte gesucht? Nen Beitrag wo du deine Meinung vertreten hast? oO


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

ich denke wir sollten das lassen, es führt einfach zu nichts :>


----------



## Scrätcher (28. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich denke wir sollten das lassen, es führt einfach zu nichts :>



Ich denke du solltest es nicht lassen sondern mal tatsächlich darüber nachdenken!

Aber schreiben einstellen können wir! Ist so oder so deine Sache!


----------



## BimmBamm (28. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Warum? Weil Glaube natürlich Schwachsinn ist! Und nur die Wissenschaft alles erkläre, deuten und besser machen kann! Ein Gott muß natürlich von Vorurteilen behaftet und böse sein! Immerhin ist ja jeder gläubige Mensch ein kleines harmloses Würstchen was ne große Schulter zum anlehnen braucht! Sonst müßte dieser Mensch ja nicht gläubig sein! Und dann.... komischerweise..... wenn ein kleiner lieber Kerl wie Benji kommt, der glücklich, zufrieden UND gläubig ist, das will man dann nicht auf sich sitzen lassen..... Ein gütiger Gott! Ein glückliches Leben ohne sich jeden Tag über etwas aufzuregen, nen Sinn zu suchen... manchmal glaub ich, viele kommen damit nicht klar....



Schade, daß Benji nicht die PM, die an mich gerichtet war, hier öffentlich gemacht hat. Benji schweift hier lieber ab, ohne kurz und knapp und prägnant zu sagen: Alle, die nicht an Jesus glauben, wandern in die Hölle. Statt klipp und klar die Frage zu beantworten (die dann so ausgesehen hätte: "Die Homos wandern alle in die Hölle! Das ist Tatsache, weil es in der Bibel so steht!"), schmeißt er Nebelkerzen - und Du und andere merken das nicht mal, daß sich hinter der Maske des menschenfreundlichen Christen ein weiterer Erzfundamentalist verbirgt, der jedes Posting zur Bekehrung nutzt und sich hinter Phrasen verbirgt, damit man seine absolut intolerante Weltsicht nicht bemerkt, statt auf den Punkt zu kommen!



> Aber wie siehts denn aus mit der Wissenschaft?
> 
> Und genau da schlägt mein Beitrag ein! Ich will von BimmBamm hören wie den die Wissenschaft Homosexuelle sieht, wenn er schon gegen den Glauben wettert!



Wedel ich mit der Wissenschaft als Glaube oder letztendlicher Weisheit Schluß herum? Die Wissenschaft ist mir da ziemlich egal. Als ob jeder, der nicht glaubt, die Wissenschaft anbetet. Davon ab sagt die Wissenschaft, daß die sexuelle Ausrichtung in der Pubertät geprägt und danach nicht mehr änderbar ist - was die Fundis selbstverständlich nicht akzeptieren werden.

Offenbar solltest Du Dich mit "Wissenschaft" und "Glauben" ein wenig differenzierter auseinandersetzen. Das eine ist kein Substitut für das andere.

Meine persönliche Anwort übrigens: Mir ist es völlig wurscht, ob jemand homo oder hetero ist. Es ist weder widernatürlich (siehe die Beispiele aus der Natur - und davon ab ist der Mensch selbst ein Teil davon; und offensichtlich ist Homosexualität bei der natürlichen Spezies "Mensch" weit verbreitet) noch sündig noch sonstwas! Krank sind nicht die Homosexuellen, sondern gerade Leute wie die christlichen Fundis, die Schwule als "krank" klassifizieren wollen!

Davon ab: 
http://www.wissenschaft.de/wissenschaft/news/245743.html
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexualit%...sexualit.C3.A4t

Da reicht ein wenig googeln, um Antworten zu finden. 



> Und die Antwort darauf reicht mir ja schon! Ich will ja garnicht hören das wir ja nur wegen des Fortpflanzungstriebes hier sind und auch nur das unser Sinn des Leben ist! Oh.... da haben wir ja schonwieder einen wissenschaftlichen Angriff auf Homosexuelle......



Siehe den ersten Link.


----------



## Apostasy (28. September 2009)

> Wedel ich mit der Wissenschaft als Glaube oder letztendlicher Weisheit Schluß herum? Die Wissenschaft ist mir da ziemlich egal. Als ob jeder, der nicht glaubt, die Wissenschaft anbetet. Davon ab sagt die Wissenschaft, daß die sexuelle Ausrichtung in der Pubertät geprägt und danach nicht mehr änderbar ist - was die Fundis selbstverständlich nicht akzeptieren werden.



Ob Benji nun ein Fundamentalist ist oder nicht, sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt, schließlich dient der thread dazu  verschiedene Meinungen zu äußern ohne das man sich dafür rechtfertigen oder bloß gestellt wird.
Aber du hast meiner Meinung nach einen interessanten Punkt zu der Diskussion beigetragen, das es verschiedene Religionen gibt, die engstirnig und verbohrt auf ihren alten Sichtweisen beharren. Man besuche nur die Seite der Landover Baptist und mir persönlich wird schlecht. Man könnte das alles für einen Scherz halten, aber sie meines es wirklich ersnt. So habe ich gerade eine Liste von "Menschen denen man nicht vertrauen kann" gefunden. Ich habe mal was rausgesucht

People who collect Beetles
These bug-pinners claim God have a beetle fixation. They claim there's over 50,000 species of them, but that's a lie because they would not have fit on the ark.
British biologist, J.B.S. Haldane, on being asked what one could conclude as to the nature of God from a study of his creation, Haldane is said to have answered, "An inordinate fondness for beetles." He's burning in hell.

Die Liste wird fortgesetzt mit dem Nobelpreiskomitee, alle möglichen Formen von Wissenschaftlern und anderen Kulturen etc. Das ist ein rassistischer, engstirniger Haufen! Diese akzeptieren nicht einmal den "normalen" Gläubigen.


----------



## Zonalar (28. September 2009)

BimmBamm. Was du nicht weist, ist, dass es noch andere Menschen, gibt, die den Text gelesen haben. 

Aber wir haben echt kein Bock, mit dir darüber zu diskutieren. Du hast mich Offensiv angegriffen, vor "aller Öffentlichkeit", und ich habe dir ne Pn als Antwort geschickt. Das es eine Pn war, hat schon seine Gründe. Aber dass du alle Sätze darin verdrehst um mich als Fundamentalistischen Arschloch dastehen zu lassen geht echt zu weit. Darum lassen wir das Thema.


----------



## Deanne (28. September 2009)

Wenn es einen gnädigen und gerechten Gott geben sollte, dann kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass er einen Menschen wegen seiner sexuellen Orientierung verstößt. 
Und wenn er es tun sollte, ist er für mich kein gnädiger und gerechter Gott. So sehe ich das.


----------



## BimmBamm (29. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> BimmBamm. Was du nicht weist, ist, dass es noch andere Menschen, gibt, die den Text gelesen haben.



Was willst Du mir damit sagen?



> Aber wir haben echt kein Bock, mit dir darüber zu diskutieren. Du hast mich Offensiv angegriffen, vor "aller Öffentlichkeit", und ich habe dir ne Pn als Antwort geschickt. Das es eine Pn war, hat schon seine Gründe. Aber dass du alle Sätze darin verdrehst um mich als Fundamentalistischen Arschloch dastehen zu lassen geht echt zu weit. Darum lassen wir das Thema.



Oh, jetzt ist es schon "wir". Welche Sätze habe ich verdreht? Poste das Ding doch hier rein; dann können sich die anderen ein Bild machen, welche Sätze ich angeblich verdreht habe. Hast Du Angst, die Leute könnten hinter die Fassade blicken?


----------



## 11Raiden (29. September 2009)

Toll!
Hallelujah!
Gepriesen sei Gott.
Gott ist gnädig.


Mich wundert es sehr, das ein Thread, wo es um Menschen, Ihr Leben und Ihre Ansichten geht auf einem Male das Thema RICHTUNG Glauben, Kirche, Relegion und Homosexualität umschwengt.

Naja, anscheinend gibt es Bedarf an den Theman und wir liebe Menschen brauchen was zum Reiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist für Euch überhaupt Gott?
Ein übergeordnetes Wesen?
Ein Zustand?
Ein Gefühl?
Alles was ist?

Für viele ist es etwas anderes, wenn sie überhaupt dran glauben.

Was ist den Relegion?
Der Ursprung?
Der Anfang von Glauben?
Wurden Relegionen friedfertig und alles liebend erschaffen?
Hat die Relegion dies geändert?
Haben Menschen innerhalb der Relegion dies geändert?

Sollte man Menschen böse sein, wenn sie etwas unbewußtes tun?
Wenn ja, warum?
Aug um Aug, Zahn um Zahn?

Was ist Homosexualität?
Ist sie verabscheuungswürdig?
Wenn ja, warum?

Wofür ist Homosexualität gut?
Wohin führt Homosexualität?

Ist der einzige Grund und Sinn allen Lebens der Arterhalt?

Wenn sich Menschen mit diesen Fragen beschäftigen, dann werden sie für sich sicherlich stimmige Antworten finden.

ICH, für meinen Teil, glaube, man sollte nicht immer im Äußeren nach Feindbildern suchen, weil wenn man ehrlich in sich hineinschaut, dann gibt es bei den meisten Menschen (auch bei mir!) genug zu tun, und an findet etwas woran man sich reiben kann.

ICH plädiere dafür, dass man sich selbst liebevoller ansehen kann und auch somit seine Umwelt mit einem lächelnden Auge erkennen kann.

Alles ist in Entwicklung und in dem Kreislauf der Evolution eingeschlossen.
Wir, die Menschen mit unserem Körpern, Seelen und Geist sehen uns selbst und unsere Umwelt aus unserem kleinen Blickwinkel und haben eine Sichtweise und Perspektive auf uns und alles was ist.

Reicht das aus, um sich ein vollständiges Bild zu machen?
ICH glaube nein.

Es irrt der Mensch solange er strebt.
Das heißt wir machen Fehler.
Sollen wir deshalb aufhören zu streben?
ICH empfinde, nein, wir sollten blos versuchen aus unseren Fehlern zu lernen und demütig werden gegenüber anderen, die auch Fehler machen.

Wie heißt es so schön?
Der ist ohne Sünde und ohne MAKEL, der werfe den ersten Stein.

ICH für meinen Teil möchte nicht dazubeitragen, dass sich mehr Menschen streiten und sich bekriegen.

KAMPF ist keine Lösung.
Es gibt immer Verlierer.

Es geht eher darum sich in den anderen erkennen zu können und ihn und sich selber gutzuheißen, so wie er ist.

Die meisten MENSCHEN (auch ich) akzeptieren die Realität nicht vollkommen.
Sie sind mit irgendetwas bewußt oder unbewußt unzufrieden.

Solange dieser Zustand anhält, können wir nicht in Ruhe, Frieden, Harmonie und Glückseeligkeit sein.
Unruhe, Unzufriedenheit und Leid sind ein großer und hoher Motivator etas in seinem Leben zu ändern.

Die Frage ist nur wer gibt die Richtung vor und wenn ja warum?
Ist es das Ego?
Ist es unser Selbst?

Nach was streben wir?
MATERIE?
LIEBE?
BEWUßTSEIN?

Findet es für Euch heraus und seid der, der ihr sein wollt.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. September 2009)

Ja BimmBamm! Du hast RECHT! Es gibt Religionen die mit Homosexuellen nichts anfange können! Und noch schlimmer!! Es gibt sogar Religionen die sagen, wer nicht an ihren Gott glaubt kommt nicht in den Himmel! Das betrifft uns sogar ALLE!! Jeden der nicht an diesen Gott, dieser Religion glaubt!

Und ich setz noch einen drauf! Die Katholischen sagen, die Evangelischen legen die Bibel falsch aus und umgekehrt! Sie sind sich aber einig, dass es die meisten Sekten völlig falsch machen! Und und und!

Und jetzt? Was willst du damit bezwecken? Mal ehrlich? Solange mir jemand nicht wegen seiner Religion auf die Füße tritt, kann er vonmiraus glauben woran er will! Oder siehst du das anders?

Benji würde NIE mit Absicht jemand quälen! Nein nicht einmal rethorisch! Du zerhackst ihn hier mit einer Floskel als ob er heimlich der Teufel wäre! Und ich frage wieder: "Stört es dich, dass er einfach nur Glücklich und zufrieden ist?"

Und genau da fängts an! Du stellst hier Benji so schlecht dar! Obwohl er nie jemanden etwas böses tun würde! Ja er würd wohl JEDEM helfen der in Not geraten ist! Dein Bild verzehrt die Wirklichkeit! "Spielt nicht mit den religiösen Schmuddelkindern!" Und mit wem soll man spielen? Mit denen die am Bahnhof rumlungern und ziellos/gottlos jeden zusammentreten der zufällig grad vorbei latscht? 

Meine Sorge ist, dass ich was falsch verstehe was du schreibst/sagst, deshalb würd ich dich mal bitten zu sagen, woran du glaubst, damit ich mir ein Bild von dir machen kann und dementsprechend nichts falsches in deine Worte hineininterpretiere. 

In gespannter Erwartung:

Scratcher


----------



## Rosidae (29. September 2009)

Diese Diskussion ist doch sowas von unsinnig.

Wenn man ertsmal begriffen hat, dass wir alle in unseren Gefängnissen eingespeert sind, dann schaut man nur mit einem lächeln auf diese bemitleidenswerten Geschöpfe.

Du bist dein Gehirn und das ist eingespeert.


----------



## Bloodletting (29. September 2009)

Ich bin dafür, dass wir Scrätcher die "!"-Taste wegnehmen. Wo der das überall hinsetzt. O.o


----------



## Scrätcher (29. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass wir Scrätcher die "!"-Taste wegnehmen. Wo der das überall hinsetzt. O.o



Soll ich lieber in Großbuchstaben schreiben? oO

Vorurteile gibt es immer! Wenn man jemand/etwas nicht kennt zieht man seine Schlüsse aus dürftigen Informationen. Das einzige wie man Vorurteile abbauen kann, ist wenn man sich mit diesem von Vorurteilen-behafteten-Thema beschäftigt. Aber Vorurteile bedeuten auch was anderes. Es ist ein negativ behaftetes Wort, weil man eben etwas unterstellt. 

Wie kann man Vorurteile abbauen? In dem man seine Meinung, Eindrücke und Gefühle sagt, wie man es sieht und sein Gegenüber aussprechen läßt. Solange man aber den eigenen Standpunkt, die eigene Wertvorstellung nicht darlegt ist es keine fruchtbare Diskussion. Es wird nur auf einer Meinung herumgehackt ohne das man schreibt wieso. Das ist keine Diskussion die geführt wird um die Vorurteile zu klären sondern schlichtweg ein rethorischer Angriff. Dem Gegenüber keine Möglichkeit geben, dass er die eigene Meinung angreifen kann. Es geht schlichtweg darum, die andere Meinung zunichte zu machen. 

Und genau an diesem Punkt endet Vorurteil in Intelloranz! Doch damit nicht genug! Man akzeptiert die Meinung des Anderen nicht, OBWOHL einem friedlichen zusammen leben nichts im Wege stehen würde. Und aus Intolleranz wird Unterdrückung.

Ist schon witzig! Das es gerade immer den Gläubigen unterstellt wird.......


----------



## Bloodletting (29. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Soll ich lieber in Großbuchstaben schreiben? oO



Nein ... -.- aber mit den ganzen Ausrufezeichen kommst Du vollkommen apatisch und fanatisch rüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (29. September 2009)

Hm... ich mag Glaubensdiskussionen nicht wirklich, dennoch muss ich mich hier mal kurz einmischen.

Ich glaube nicht an Gott, glaube aber ich nicht, dass es nicht so etwas wie einen Gott gibt... mein Leben würde ich aber niemals nach einem Buch oder einem Gott richten, den es vielleicht nicht einmal gibt.  Die Bibel ist für mich eine Art leicht veralteter moralischer Wegweiser, kein Geschichtsbuch. Man kann tatsächlich das ein oder andere daraus mitnehmen, aber wer Beispielsweise sagt  "Gott hat was gegen homosexuelle, deswegen ist es böse" sollte dringend Ursachenforschung bei sich selbst betreiben. Viele Dinge mit denen man selbst nicht zurecht kommt werden auf einen Gott abgeleitet und somit entzieht man sich jeglicher Verantwortung selber darüber nachdenken zu müssen. Gott mag es nicht! Ende! Wenn man doch zuwider handelt kommt man in die Hölle...

Genau so wenig mag ich die Einstellung "In der Kirche tun wir jeden Tag viele gute Sachen". Es gibt viele Vereine die händeringend nach hilfreichen Leuten suchen und dabei weniger missionarisch sind. Man braucht keinen Gottglauben um gute Dinge zu tun. Was Benji tut ist sein Ding, ich finde es toll wenn er anderen Menschen hilft... aber muss man deswegen wirklich immer und immer wieder die Kirche und den Glauben ins Spiel bringen? Ist der Glaube das einzige, was ihn zu einem guten Menschen macht? Macht er all das, weil Gott es ihm sagt oder weil er einfach ein guter Mensch ist?


----------



## Deanne (29. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm... ich mag Glaubensdiskussionen nicht wirklich, dennoch muss ich mich hier mal kurz einmischen.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht an Gott, glaube aber ich nicht, dass es nicht so etwas wie einen Gott gibt... mein Leben würde ich aber niemals nach einem Buch oder einem Gott richten, den es vielleicht nicht einmal gibt.  Die Bibel ist für mich eine Art leicht veralteter moralischer Wegweiser, kein Geschichtsbuch. Man kann tatsächlich das ein oder andere daraus mitnehmen, aber er Beispielsweise sagt  "Gott hat was gegen homosexuelle, deswegen ist es böse" sollte dringend Ursachenforschung bei sich selbst betreiben. Viele Dinge mit denen man selbst nicht zurecht kommt werden auf einen Gott abgeleitet und somit entzieht man sich jeglicher Verantwortung selber darüber nachdenken zu müssen. Gott mag es nicht! Ende! Wenn man doch zuwider handelt kommt man in die Hölle...
> 
> Genau so wenig mag ich die Einstellung "In der Kirche tun wir jeden Tag viele gute Sachen". Es gibt viele Vereine die händeringend nach hilfreichen Leuten suchen und dabei weniger missionarisch sind. Man braucht keinen Gottglauben um gute Dinge zu tun. Was Benji tut ist sein Ding, ich finde es toll wenn er anderen Menschen hilft... aber muss man deswegen wirklich immer und immer wieder die Kirche und den Glauben ins Spiel bringen? Ist der Glaube das einzige, was ihn zu einem guten Menschen macht? Macht er all das, weil Gott es ihm sagt oder weil er einfach ein guter Mensch ist?



Sehe ich ähnlich. Warum muss man gläubig und gottesfürchtig sein, wenn man ein glückliches und zufriedenes Leben führen will? Ein guter Mensch ist für mich jemand, der sich um sein Umfeld bemüht und seinen Mitmenschen mit Respekt, Wärme und Toleranz begegnet. Dafür muss man weder Christ, noch Buddhist sein, dass ist eine Frage der Einstellung. Und umgekehrt gibt es auch gläubige Menschen, denen diese Werte ein Fremdwort sind. Lebt jeder religiöse Mensch ein gutes Leben? Wenn man andere im Namen seiner Religion ablehnt und verurteilt, ist man dann noch ein guter Mensch? Oder versteckt man seine persönliche Intoleranz nicht einfach nur unter dem Mantel des Glaubens, wie Lillyan schon sehr treffend beschrieben hat?

Wenn man anderen Menschen, die in Not geraten sind, helfen möchte, dann braucht man dazu weder Gott, noch die Kirche. Das einzige, was man braucht, ist Zivilcourage, ein großes Herz und die Erkenntnis, dass es nicht allen so gut geht, wie einem selber. Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, sich ehrenamtlich zu engagieren. 
Schaut euch doch mal um, fast überall gibt es Hilfsprojekte, die Unterstützung brauchen. Ein hilfsbedürftiger Mensch freut sich auch über einen Atheisten, der ihm die Hand reicht. Um anderen zu helfen, braucht man keinen Glauben an Gott, denn Nächstenliebe muss keine Sache der Religion sein.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nein ... -.- aber mit den ganzen Ausrufezeichen kommst Du vollkommen apatisch und fanatisch rüber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, ich bin auch sauer! Wenn ich persönlich mit jemanden "diskutiere" dann leg ich auch meinen Standpunkt auf den Tisch. Und zerhäcksel nicht nur den Standpunkt meines Gegenübers. Das ist in meinen Augen ein großer Unterschied. Vor allem wenn ein Erwachsener mit einem Jugendlichen disuktiert....


----------



## shadow24 (29. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Wofür ist Homosexualität gut?
> Wohin führt Homosexualität?
> 
> Ist der einzige Grund und Sinn allen Lebens der Arterhalt?
> ...


um auf diese Frage zurückzukommen,die hier so eine Diskussion ausgelöst hat,find ich diese 4 Sätze gar nicht verkehrt...
heute ist nicht mehr der Sinn allen Lebens der Arterhalt.damals in der menschlichen Frühgeschichte schon...die Zeiten waren geprägt von Kampf, Leid,Krankheiten,kurze Lebenserwartungen und alltäglicher Tod im nächsten Umfeld.um die Sipee/Clan/Familie zu bewahren war es essentiell wichtig sich um den Fortbestand zu kümmern.
wenn zu dem Zeitpunkt jemand mit gleichgeschlechtlichen Vorlieben aufwuchs so war er eine Gefahr für den Fortbestand udn wurde von den "Weisen" der Sippe sicherlich als Gefahr eingestuft,die sich auch nicht ausbreiten durfte.um alle "neugierigen" in der Richtung abzuhalten wurde sicherlich auf religiöser Schiene die Homosexualität als schändlich eingestuft und mit "paradiesentzug" bestraft.
natürlich muss man sich dabei fragen was überhaupt Religion ist udn ob man den Begriff mit dem "göttlichen Willen" den die Menschheit verbreiten soll gleichsetzen kann.aber das diese Frage hier den Rahmen sprengt geh ich da auch nicht weiter drauf ein...

ich beobachte gerne die Diskussion von bimbam,scratcher und benji weiter,aber ich möchte auch wetten das ihr hier zu keiner ganzheitlichen Übereinstimmung kommen werdet...
desweiteren würde ich auch benji in seinem Glauben lassen,wenn er damit glücklich ist.ich denke auch das er ein guter Mensch ist,ohne ihn weiter kennengelernt zu haben.und wenn er gutes tut dann lasst ihn doch so wie er ist.es gibt genug Schlechtes auf der Welt,da hab ich gern mal ein kleinen Lichtblick darin...
und hier auch nochmal für benji sein Lied:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ch1ZbjMwJ7k


----------



## Scrätcher (29. September 2009)

Lilliyan @ Deanne

Natürlich ist jemand der von sich behauptet "Gläubig" zu sein nicht automatisch ein Vorbild! Die katholische Kirche hat es lange genug vorgemacht wie sie aus Angst, Macht zu verlieren sogar versuchte, dem Volk die Bibel vorzuenthalten! Ja ein Luther hatte sicher kein schönes Leben!

Aber wie ist es heute? Jeder fühlt sich gleich angegriffen wenn es um die Diskussion "Glaube" geht. Da wird protestiert und geschimpft. Ja sogar vorgehalten, dass nicht jeder Gläubige ein guter Mensch ist. Und ja es stimmt! Aber muß man deshalb in jedem Gläubigen eine negative Seite suchen? Ich such auch nicht in jedem "Ungläubigen" eine! 

Es gibt viele (un)gläubige (sowohl als auch) Menschen die ein großes Herz haben. Und das ist in meinen Augen der Schwerpunkt. 

Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass Glaube seine Richtlinien hat, während ein nicht-Gläubiger Mensch nach nichts gemessen wird. 

Also warum läßt man dann den Gläubigen nicht die Messlatte nach der sie sich selbst messen? Wichtig ist "sich selbst" denn die meisten Religionen akzeptieren andere Menschen und versuchen einfach friedlich nebeneinander zu existieren.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

da sieht man mal was religion anrichten kann wir gehn uns jetzt alle gegenseitig an die gurgel weil einige glauben vertreten, andere vertreten das glaube scheiße ist, n paar möchtegernwissenschaftler ihren senf dazu geben und 2 oder 3 schlichter mit sanften worten es einfach nicht in den griff kriegen dieser meute einhalt zu gebieten....


naja wenigstens sitz ich bei diesem spektakel in der ersten reihe


----------



## Lillyan (29. September 2009)

Ich habe nichts gegen Gläubige... das habe ich nie geschrieben. Ich finde es nur "bedenklich", dass Benji so ziemlich immer von der Kirche und von seinem Glauben spricht, wenn er von seinen guten Taten berichtet. Es ist gut, wenn man zu seinem Glauben steht... aber muss man sich wirklich so komplett darüber definieren? Muss man wirklich ständig darauf hinweisen, dass man gläubig ist? Kann man nicht einfach mal sagen, dass man einer alten Dame über die Straße geholfen hat ohne dabei zu erwähnen, dass die Glaubensgemeinde ja sooo toll ist?

Und ja, ich überspitze es, aber bei Benji ist dieses Verhalten halt schon recht auffällig.


----------



## Cørradø (29. September 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> um auf diese Frage zurückzukommen,die hier so eine Diskussion ausgelöst hat,find ich diese 4 Sätze gar nicht verkehrt...
> heute ist nicht mehr der Sinn allen Lebens der Arterhalt.damals in der menschlichen Frühgeschichte schon...die Zeiten waren geprägt von Kampf, Leid,Krankheiten,kurze Lebenserwartungen und alltäglicher Tod im nächsten Umfeld.um die Sippe/Clan/Familie zu bewahren war es essentiell wichtig sich um den Fortbestand zu kümmern.
> wenn zu dem Zeitpunkt jemand mit gleichgeschlechtlichen Vorlieben aufwuchs so war er eine Gefahr für den Fortbestand udn wurde von den "Weisen" der Sippe sicherlich als Gefahr eingestuft,die sich auch nicht ausbreiten durfte.um alle "neugierigen" in der Richtung abzuhalten wurde sicherlich auf religiöser Schiene die Homosexualität als schändlich eingestuft und mit "paradiesentzug" bestraft.
> natürlich muss man sich dabei fragen was überhaupt Religion ist udn ob man den Begriff mit dem "göttlichen Willen" den die Menschheit verbreiten soll gleichsetzen kann.aber das diese Frage hier den Rahmen sprengt geh ich da auch nicht weiter drauf ein...


...die besten, wichtigsten und für alle Seiten lehrreichsten Passagen dieser Diskussion.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur "bedenklich", dass Benji so ziemlich immer von der Kirche und von seinem Glauben spricht, wenn er von seinen guten Taten berichtet. Es ist gut, wenn man zu seinem Glauben steht... aber muss man sich wirklich so komplett darüber definieren? Muss man wirklich ständig darauf hinweisen, dass man gläubig ist? Kann man nicht einfach mal sagen, dass man einer alten Dame über die Straße geholfen hat ohne dabei zu erwähnen, dass die Glaubensgemeinde ja sooo toll ist?



Ja manchmal übertreibt er etwas!^^ Aber ich persönlich seh darüber hinweg. Ich schreib ihm halt, er soll mit seinen Füßen nicht den vollständigen Bodenkontakt verlieren. Trotzdem! Falsch find ich das nicht. 

Es hat jetzt wieviel Jahre gebraucht bis sich die Deutschen mal wieder getraut haben auf ihr Land stolz zu sein? Bis zur letzten FussballWM die in Deutschland ausgetragen wurde war es verpönt, sich über das eigene Land zu freuen. Jeder Patriot der auf sein Land stolz war wurde gleich in die rechtsradikale Ecke geschoben. Und eben so geht es auch Benji, weil er halt in einer religiösen Einrichtung (wie immer man das nennen mag, ich hab mich noch nicht genau damit befasst) ist, ist er stolz darauf.

Stellen wir uns vor, ein Fußballclub macht nen Ausflug, würdest du dann erzählen wie lustig es war ohne mindestens einmal zu sagen: "Oh man! Das ist so ein toller Verein!" oder du warst in Wow mit deiner Gilde raiden. Wenn es richtig lustig war, müßte ich mich schon anstrengen die Gilde nicht zwischendrin mal zu loben.

Bedenklich wäre es für mich in dem Moment, wo er nicht nur lobt sondern andere Menschen offen anspricht, sie überzeugen will, dass sie auch beitreten sollen.

Und das hab ich bisher weder persönlich erfahren noch irgendwo anders von ihm gelesen.


----------



## Deanne (29. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ja sogar vorgehalten, dass nicht jeder Gläubige ein guter Mensch ist. Und ja es stimmt! Aber muß man deshalb in jedem Gläubigen eine negative Seite suchen? Ich such auch nicht in jedem "Ungläubigen" eine!



Nein, ich suche auch nicht in jedem Gläubigen Menschen eine negative Seite, aber viele Gläubige tun dies im umgekehrten Sinne. Ich kenne den einen oder anderen Christen, der mir heute schon mit der ewigen Verdammnis droht, weil ich nicht jeden Sonntag in der Kirche sitze. Es gibt genug Menschen, die sich allein durch ihren Glauben zu etwas höherem berufen fühlen und meinen, andere missionieren zu müssen. Damit spreche ich übrigens niemanden hier persönlich an. 
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das aufgenommen wurde, aber ich hab nichts gegen Religiösität, solange sie jemanden nicht dazu motiviert, sich über andere erhaben zu fühlen. 
Nicht jeder, der nicht an das Göttliche glaubt, verspottet und verachtet religiöse Menschen.

Mein Verständnis endet an dem Punkt, wo mir jemand einreden will, dass ein Leben ohne Gott weniger wert ist, als eines im Glaube. Solange man jedem Menschen ein glückliches Leben nach seinem Geschmack zugesteht und akzeptiert, dass er auf seine eigene Art und Weise zufrieden ist, ist alles in Ordnung.

Ganz abgesehen davon, erinnere ich an dieser Stelle gerne an die Vegetarismus-Diskussion vor einiger Zeit. Damals sind einige von euch auf mich losgegangen, weil ich von meiner Überzeugung berichtet habe. Da hieß es, es gäbe keinen einzigen Vegetarier, der nicht fanatisch seie und missionieren wolle. 
Mir wurde damals sehr wenig Toleranz entgegengebracht und jetzt beschweren sich alle darüber, dass gläubige Menschen sich mit kritischen Ansichten zu ihrer Religion auseinander setzen müssen. Wenn man schon Toleranz einfordert, dann bitte für jeden in gleichem Maße.


----------



## Lillyan (29. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> oder du warst in Wow mit deiner Gilde raiden. Wenn es richtig lustig war, müßte ich mich schon anstrengen die Gilde nicht zwischendrin mal zu loben.


Ja... *mal*... sicher. Aber wie lange möchte man sich schon mit jemandem unterhalten, der einem in jedem dritten Satz sagt wie toll seine Gilde ist.

Mein "Problem" (ein wirkliches Problem habe ich nicht mit ihm, aber ich verstehe durchaus den Gegenwind, den er bekommt) mit Benji ist nicht sein Glaube. Er kann glauben was er will, sogar wenn er sich einen Regenwurm im Glas hält und diesen jeden Abend anbetet. Ich sehe halt nur, dass er sich selbst über die Religion zu definieren scheint, wenn es aber mal unbequemer für ihn werden könnte weicht er lieber aus, in dem er z.B. Fragen übergeht.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

wir sollten den thread umbennen benji und sein glaube, fanatismus oder .... naja


----------



## Scrätcher (29. September 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nein, ich suche auch nicht in jedem Gläubigen Menschen eine negative Seite, aber viele Gläubige tun dies im umgekehrten Sinne. Ich kenne den einen oder anderen Christen, der mir heute schon mit der ewigen Verdammnis droht, weil ich nicht jeden Sonntag in der Kirche sitze. Es gibt genug Menschen, die sich allein durch ihren Glauben zu etwas höherem berufen fühlen und meinen, andere missionieren zu müssen. Damit spreche ich übrigens niemanden hier persönlich an.



Aber Hallo! Wenn es danach geht bin ich dann wohl auch ein grottenschlechter Christ!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wir befinden uns in guter Gesellschaft! Und zwar von sämtlichen Rettungsdiensten die Sonntags auch mal Schicht haben und eben deshalb nicht hingehen. 

Wieder ein Punkt von falschen Missionaren! Wenn, sollte man in die Kirche gehen weil man will. Und nicht weil man muß! Ansonsten ist die ganze Geschichte doch ziemlich scheinheillig. 

UND du hast den Punkt "Tolleranz" wieder getroffen. Wieso nehmen sie sich heraus, dir zu sagen was du zu tun und zu lassen hast. Ohne zu fragen: "Warum gehst du nicht in die Kirche?" Der Unterschied wäre, du würdest sagen: "Ich glaube nicht an Gott!" 

Ob das jetzt besser oder schlechter ist, sei mal dahingestellt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (29. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und jetzt? Was willst du damit bezwecken? Mal ehrlich? Solange mir jemand nicht wegen seiner Religion auf die Füße tritt, kann er vonmiraus glauben woran er will! Oder siehst du das anders?



Da benutzt jemand das Forum, um Werbung für seine Ansicht zu machen (und ich bin ja nicht der einzige, dem das auffällt), verschweigt aber - selbst wenn er direkt darauf angesprochen wird - jene weniger leicht verkäuflichen Aspekte seiner Ansichten. Wären die intoleranten Auswüchse dieser Gesinnung ideologischen und nicht religiösen Ursprungs, würde Dich Widerspruch wahrscheinlich nicht weiter stören.



> Benji würde NIE mit Absicht jemand quälen! Nein nicht einmal rethorisch! Du zerhackst ihn hier mit einer Floskel als ob er heimlich der Teufel wäre! Und ich frage wieder: "Stört es dich, dass er einfach nur Glücklich und zufrieden ist?"



Frage Benji selbst, wie glücklich und zufrieden er ist. Besser noch: Fordere ihn auf, seine PN an mich zu posten. 
Und nochmals: Es ist mir völlig wurscht, woran Benji glaubt. Er benutzt dieses Forum für Werbung für seinen Glauben (was man dann wohl Missionierung nennt), verschweigt dabei jedoch genau die Reibungspunkte. Bei Fundis ist der Glauben längst Ideologie geworden; zu welchen Auswüchsen diese zutiefst intolerante Gesinnung führt, muß ich wohl nicht erklären - und da ist es völlig wurscht, ob er persönlich gemäßigt rechts oder extrem rechts steht. 



> Meine Sorge ist, dass ich was falsch verstehe was du schreibst/sagst, deshalb würd ich dich mal bitten zu sagen, woran du glaubst, damit ich mir ein Bild von dir machen kann und dementsprechend nichts falsches in deine Worte hineininterpretiere.



Das sollte eigentlich längst klar geworden sein, zumal wir das Thema schon mal in einer PN erörtert haben. Ich bin nach wie vor Agnostiker.


----------



## dragon1 (29. September 2009)

Rosidae schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion ist doch sowas von unsinnig.
> 
> Wenn man ertsmal begriffen hat, dass wir alle in unseren Gefängnissen eingespeert sind, dann schaut man nur mit einem lächeln auf diese bemitleidenswerten Geschöpfe.
> 
> Du bist dein Gehirn und das ist eingespeert.


*auslach*
Die armen, bemittleidenswerten Wesen, die ausserhalb meiner Zelle sind, die kindischen idioten, die spass am leben haben, die schwachkoepfe, die versuchen etwas zu aendern, wogegen sich alle aufstemmen, und dann darueber meckern, das alles schlecht ist!


Ich glaube Lillyan und Deanne versteht da was falsch:
Benji macht Gutes nicht weil es in der Bibel steht.
Wahrscheinlich ist es umgekehrt: Weil Benji es tut, fuehlt er sich zu dem Glauben hingezogen, da diese Religion die Ideale verkoerpert. Naechstenliebe. Aufopferung. Bescheidenheit. Mut!!!. Verzeihen.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist es umgekehrt: Weil Benji es tut, fuehlt er sich zu dem Glauben hingezogen, da diese Religion die Ideale verkoerpert. Naechstenliebe. Aufopferung. Bescheidenheit. Mut!!!. Verzeihen.


vergiss nicht die ewige verdammnis für die homos die ja auch seine nächsten sind

edit: der punkt nächstenliebe ist so eine scheiß heuchelei bei den wirklich gläubigen christen/ZJ die suchen sich doch aus welche menschen sie als ihr nächsten bezeichnen der rest verreckt und fährt zur hölle tz


----------



## Deanne (29. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Lillyan und Deanne versteht da was falsch:
> Benji macht Gutes nicht weil es in der Bibel steht.
> Wahrscheinlich ist es umgekehrt: Weil Benji es tut, fuehlt er sich zu dem Glauben hingezogen, da diese Religion die Ideale verkoerpert. Naechstenliebe. Aufopferung. Bescheidenheit. Mut!!!. Verzeihen.



Nein, nein, das habe ich schon richtig verstanden. Ich habe nur befürchtet, dass dadurch der Trugschluss entsteht, dass gute Menschen immer auch einen starken Bezug zum Glaube haben müssen.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Da benutzt jemand das Forum, um Werbung für seine Ansicht zu machen (und ich bin ja nicht der einzige, dem das auffällt), verschweigt aber - selbst wenn er direkt darauf angesprochen wird - jene weniger leicht verkäuflichen Aspekte seiner Ansichten. Wären die intoleranten Auswüchse dieser Gesinnung ideologischen und nicht religiösen Ursprungs, würde Dich Widerspruch wahrscheinlich nicht weiter stören.



Oh man.... eigentlich wollt ich das Thema weiter auf der Sachebene klären. Aber als ich durch Benjis Profil gesurft bin tat mir schon das Herz weh! Versteh ich dich richtig? Du meinst:"Benji rekrutiert hier für eine fanatische Sekte?" 

Die müssen ja ein interessantes "Opferprofil" haben. Mich hat er noch nie "umworben". Auf seinem Profil steht auch nix von "Wählt die Nr. 0190 bla bla ansonsten fahrt ihr alle zur Hölle!" Nein, es ist das Profil eines Jungen wie bei jedem anderen auch. Etwas freundlicher aber sicherlich nicht mit Schleichwerbung versehen. Hat er dich "angeworben"? Selbst wenn er sagen würde: "Komm vorbei und schau es dir selber an wenn du es nicht glaubst." Dann wäre es wohl kein "überrennen eines naiven Tölpels sondern eher ein "du kritisierst ohne uns zu kennen!"

Ach was solls..... am besten wird er gebannt! Immerhin hat es ja "den Anschein das" es so ist. Aber dann kann man mich gleich mitbannen. Und Raiden wahrscheinlich auch. Nicht das er mal ein Buch empfiehlt, er könnte ja nur hier sein um für dieses Buch Schleichwerbung zu machen.

Und Damokles hat wahrscheinlich auch heimlich Geld für seine Erfahrungsberichte gekriegt. Jeder Mensch handelt ja nur aus eigennutzen.....



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Frage Benji selbst, wie glücklich und zufrieden er ist. Besser noch: Fordere ihn auf, seine PN an mich zu posten.
> Und nochmals: Es ist mir völlig wurscht, woran Benji glaubt. Er benutzt dieses Forum für Werbung für seinen Glauben (was man dann wohl Missionierung nennt), verschweigt dabei jedoch genau die Reibungspunkte. Bei Fundis ist der Glauben längst Ideologie geworden; zu welchen Auswüchsen diese zutiefst intolerante Gesinnung führt, muß ich wohl nicht erklären - und da ist es völlig wurscht, ob er persönlich gemäßigt rechts oder extrem rechts steht.



Oh doch bitte erklärs mir. Wie muß ich mir das vorstellen? Wird mir Benji böse Engel auf den Hals schicken oder krieg ich Post in Form einer Briefbombe, wenn ich nicht seinem Religionszweig beitrete? Ich muß dich fragen, er hat sowas noch nie zu mir gesagt.

Rechts? Im Sinne von extrem? Wir wollen mal nicht vergessen das es auch linke Gewalt gibt. Und hier auch noch "rechts" für Faschist einzusetzen ist die Krönung. 



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das sollte eigentlich längst klar geworden sein, zumal wir das Thema schon mal in einer PN erörtert haben. Ich bin nach wie vor Agnostiker.



Und wie lebt es sich so? Wenn man einfach sagt "Ich weiß nicht ob es einen Gott gibt" und deshalb andere Leute angreift?


Jetzt fehlen eigentlich wieder Beiträg von Leuten die sagen wie sehr sie vom "Gläubigen" bedrängt und bedroht werden. Welche Gefahr Kirchengänger und Kreuzträger darstellen.

Ganz ehrlich! Das deutsche Volk hat die geeigneten Volksvertreter gewählt: "Jeder für sich, dem Nächsten den Ellenbogen ins Gesicht!"


----------



## dragon1 (29. September 2009)

Muessen nicht. 
Aber soweit ich mich erinnere war die letzte zeile des Postes etwas richtung "Tut er es nur weils in der Bibel steht"

_*Diese Worte sind besonders an BimmBamm gerichtet
*_
Und ausserdem ist jeder, der anders denkt boese.
Wer versucht, andere zu ueberzeugen, hat schlechte hintergedanken, egoistische.
Wer Gluecklich ist, lebt in einer Traumwelt.
Wenn etwas schlechtes passiert, hat Gott nicht aufgepasst, wenn etwas gutes passiert hat mans eh selber verdient.
Wenn etwas schlecht ist, heisst das das Gott uns nicht erlaubt, es zu tun, und uns unserer Freiheit beraubt. Es hat ja keinen Grund warum man nicht toeten, stehlen darf, warum man seine Eltern respektieren und Naechsten lieben soll. Es ist nur eine Drohung, denn sonst landet ihr in der Hoelle! Uh gott ist gemein.
Und habt ihr die Studien gelesen? In einigen Jahren sollte das Durchschnittsalter der Bevoelkerung stark ansteigen, die Zahl der u20 fallen.
Es wird weniger Deutsche/Oesterreicher geben, den es werden weniger Kinder geboren, diese abgetrieben werden oder Verhuettungsmittel verwendet werden. Aber Verhuettungsmittel sind nicht das Thema, was ich sagen wollte, ist das wir langsam uns selber ausrotten.
Und vieles aus der Bibel ist auch eine Anleitung zum weiteren Ueberleben. 

Mit dem erwaehnen des AT hast du dich als Unwissender geoutet, denn jeder Glaeubige sollte wissen, das das Neue Testament gilt, das alte nicht mehr.

Das alte testament erscheint grausam, doch es ist kein Vergleich zu dem allem, was in anderen Laendern passierte, wo Goetter angebetet wurden, ihnen zu ehren Kinder verbrannt wurden, und im vergleich zur Grausamkeit der Welt damals, war das Alte testament "liberal"
Es herrschte "Stich mir ein auge aus und ich rotte deine Familie aus".
Dagegen war im Alten Testament "Auge um Auge"
Menschen konnten in so einer Zeit nicht 100% Friedlich sein, sonst waeren sie alle ausgerottet worden sein. Gott wollte das nicht, desswegen beschraenkte er die Grausamkeit zumindestens.


----------



## Deanne (29. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Muessen nicht.
> Aber soweit ich mich erinnere war die letzte zeile des Postes etwas richtung "Tut er es nur weils in der Bibel steht"



Kannst du mir da bitte ein Zitat liefern? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, so etwas angesprochen zu haben. 

Bisher habe ich mich nämlich an keiner Stelle zu Benjis persönlichem Glaubensverständis geäußert. 
Mir ist es relativ egal, wie andere ihren Glauben praktizieren, solange sie meinen Standpunkt tolerieren.

Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass Lillyan etwas in dieser Richtung gemeint hat, denn solch eine Aussage behauptet ja, dass Benji sein Verhalten im Umgang mit Mitmenschen NUR von der Bibel abhängig macht. Und das wäre in meinen Augen sehr leichtgläubig und nicht der richtige Weg.


----------



## Cørradø (29. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> vergiss nicht die ewige verdammnis für die homos die ja auch seine nächsten sind
> 
> edit: der punkt nächstenliebe ist so eine scheiß heuchelei bei den wirklich gläubigen christen/ZJ die suchen sich doch aus welche menschen sie als ihr nächsten bezeichnen der rest verreckt und fährt zur hölle tz


fail: Du verwechselst "gläubig" mit "fromm". 
fail: Du gehst der Polemik von bammbamm auf den Leim. "verdammnis für die homos"... was für ein unhinterfragter Schwachsinn.
epic-fail: du bezeichnest Nächstenliebe als Heuchelei und versuchst wieder 1:1 sakrale Sprache in säkularisierte zu Übersetzen.

Ich bin erschüttert, wie wenig doch "Gläubige" und lautstarke "Nicht-Gläubige" über den christlichen Glauben zu wissen scheinen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einzig Shadow24 ist mir einmal mehr positiv aufgefallen.


----------



## dragon1 (29. September 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kannst du mir da bitte ein Zitat liefern? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, so etwas angesprochen zu haben.
> 
> Bisher habe ich mich nämlich an keiner Stelle zu Benjis persönlichem Glaubensverständis geäußert.
> Mir ist es relativ egal, wie andere ihren Glauben praktizieren, solange sie meinen Standpunkt tolerieren.
> ...


Ah sry das war doch Lillyan, und ich habs missinterpretiert.


> Macht er all das, weil Gott es ihm sagt oder weil er einfach ein guter Mensch ist?




Und zu Benji: Wieviel kann man NOCH von einem 16jaehrigen erwarten? 
Ich seh zu ihm mit respekt hinauf, doch ihr koennt von ihm nicht erwarten perfekt zu sein.
Ich kenne das gefuehl, etwas schoenes mitzuteilen zu MUESSEN zu gut^^


----------



## Lillyan (29. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und wie lebt es sich so? Wenn man einfach sagt "Ich weiß nicht ob es einen Gott gibt" und deshalb andere Leute angreift?


Was bitte hat das mit Agnostiker zu tun? Ich selber sehe mich auch als Agnostiker und greife niemanden an. Zudem lebt es sich als Agnostiker recht gut, denn ich verlasse mich auf meinen eigenen Kompass um das beste aus meinem Leben zu machen.

Und nochmal: Ich sehe, dass Benji ein guter Mensch ist der gerne gutes tut... und ich gönne es ihm von Herzen. Trotzdem finde ich es übertrieben, dass er meist sehr "bibelgebunden" schreibt, seine Gemeinschaft immer wieder lobt und unangenehme Themen wegfallen läßt. Bei einigen Themen interessiert mich einfach seine Haltung und seine Begründung... und am liebsten mit eigenen Worten und Gedanken und nichts aus der Bibel gelerntes.


----------



## Deanne (29. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> vergiss nicht die ewige verdammnis für die homos die ja auch seine nächsten sind
> 
> edit: der punkt nächstenliebe ist so eine scheiß heuchelei bei den wirklich gläubigen christen/ZJ die suchen sich doch aus welche menschen sie als ihr nächsten bezeichnen der rest verreckt und fährt zur hölle tz



Gibts zu dem Thema nicht auch was vom Herrn Kalkofe? Ich erinnere mich wage, mag es aber auch nicht posten. ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (29. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Was bitte hat das mit Agnostiker zu tun? Ich selber sehe mich auch als Agnostiker und greife niemanden an.



Das ist doch der Punkt. Du greifst niemanden an. Ich frage mich, warum du dich überhaupt angesprochen fühlst.

Es war direkt an BimmBamm adressiert.


----------



## Lillyan (29. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Punkt. Du greifst niemanden an. Ich frage mich, warum du dich überhaupt angesprochen fühlst.


Es war eine direkte Reaktion auf den Satz "Ich bin nach wie vor Agnostiker.". Es las sich also so als wäre das das normale Verhalten eines Agnostikers. Zumal es auch nicht so ist wie du es darstellst, aber ich überlasse es lieber BimmBamm darauf zu antworten :>


----------



## BimmBamm (29. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Oh man.... eigentlich wollt ich das Thema weiter auf der Sachebene klären. Aber als ich durch Benjis Profil gesurft bin tat mir schon das Herz weh! Versteh ich dich richtig? Du meinst:"Benji rekrutiert hier für eine fanatische Sekte?"



Wer redet von seinem Profil? Das habe ich mir nicht mal angesehen. Ich rede davon, was er in den Threads von sich gibt; daß, was mit ein wenig Erfahrung mit der "Klientel" zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen ist und sich letztendlich bestätigt hat.



> Ach was solls..... am besten wird er gebannt! Immerhin hat es ja "den Anschein das" es so ist. Aber dann kann man mich gleich mitbannen. Und Raiden wahrscheinlich auch. Nicht das er mal ein Buch empfiehlt, er könnte ja nur hier sein um für dieses Buch Schleichwerbung zu machen.



Und welchen Bezug zu meinen Postings hat das nun? Wer redet von "Bann"? 



> Rechts? Im Sinne von extrem? Wir wollen mal nicht vergessen das es auch linke Gewalt gibt. Und hier auch noch "rechts" für Faschist einzusetzen ist die Krönung.



Du hast arge Verständnisprobleme. Man merkt, daß Du von einem Bereich sprichst, in dem Du Dich nicht mal im Ansatz auskennst. Schlage die Begriffe "Religiöse Rechte" bzw. "Rechte Christen" nach, mit denen allgemeinhin der evangelikale Flügel (also derjenige Teil der Christen, die eine wortwörtliche Auslegung der "Bibel" fordern im Gegensatz zur "linken" liberalen Theologie, aus derem Bereich mir nicht eine einzige Gewalttat bekannt ist. Mit diesem "linken Flügel" komme ich auch verdammt gut aus) gemeint ist, zu dem in der Regel "Freikirchen", aber auch internationale Organisationen wie "Army of God" oder "The Cause" zählen.



> Und wie lebt es sich so? Wenn man einfach sagt "Ich weiß nicht ob es einen Gott gibt" und deshalb andere Leute angreift?



"Angegriffen" habe ich die Glaubens-Ideologie, die dahinter steckt - eine Verbindung zu meinem "Unglauben" dichtest Du dazu. 



> Ganz ehrlich! Das deutsche Volk hat die geeigneten Volksvertreter gewählt: "Jeder für sich, dem Nächsten den Ellenbogen ins Gesicht!"



Dein polemisches Posting in Zusammenhang mit offensichtlichem Unwissen der Materie macht es jetzt inwiefern besser? Wo waren die Argumente? Oder willst Du einfach mal ein wenig "Druck ablassen"?


----------



## Scrätcher (29. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es war eine direkte Reaktion auf den Satz "Ich bin nach wie vor Agnostiker.". Es las sich also so als wäre das das normale Verhalten eines Agnostikers. Zumal es auch nicht so ist wie du es darstellst, aber ich überlasse es lieber BimmBamm darauf zu antworten :>



Tja.. über "Agnostiker" etwas zu erfahren ist spährlich. Die Kernaussage ist nunmal: "Sie sagen nicht das es einen Gott gibt oder ihn nicht gibt, sondern schlicht, sie wissen es nicht."

Ansonsten gibt es da wohl wirklich NULL Richtlinien. Jeder denkt was er denken will. Jeder macht sich seine Gedanken. Grob gesagt ist eigentlich jeder "Nicht-Gläubige"-Mensch, der eine Gottesexistenz nicht direkt verneint ein Agnostiker.

Wenn man das so sieht, könnte man sich NIE unterhalten weil es jeder anders sieht und jeder "Agnostiker" ne andere Meinung dazu hat. 

Dann bräucht man sich auch garnicht zu unterhalten.


----------



## Lillyan (29. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wenn man das so sieht, könnte man sich NIE unterhalten weil es jeder anders sieht und jeder "Agnostiker" ne andere Meinung dazu hat.
> Dann bräucht man sich auch garnicht zu unterhalten.


Verstehe ich nicht, tut mir Leid. Weil jeder Mensch seine eigenen Gedanken hat muss man sich nicht darüber unterhalten? 

Ist glaub ich ein reines Verständnisproblem, aber irgendwie ist es komisch ausgedrückt.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wer redet von seinem Profil? Das habe ich mir nicht mal angesehen. Ich rede davon, was er in den Threads von sich gibt; daß, was mit ein wenig Erfahrung mit der "Klientel" zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen ist und sich letztendlich bestätigt hat.



Zum Beispiel? Oder ist das auch nur "pauschal" was er so von sich gibt? Man sollte doch wenigstens in seinen Blogs auch etwas davon finden oder?



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Und welchen Bezug zu meinen Postings hat das nun? Wer redet von "Bann"?



Wenn hier jemand tatsächlich und offenkundig für eine Sekte werben würde, dann wäre es die Aufgabe von Buffed das zu verhindern. Denke da sind wir uns einig.



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Du hast arge Verständnisprobleme. Man merkt, daß Du von einem Bereich sprichst, in dem Du Dich nicht mal im Ansatz auskennst. Schlage die Begriffe "Religiöse Rechte" bzw. "Rechte Christen" nach, mit denen allgemeinhin der evangelikale Flügel (also derjenige Teil der Christen, die eine wortwörtliche Auslegung der "Bibel" fordern im Gegensatz zur "linken" liberalen Theologie, aus derem Bereich mir nicht eine einzige Gewalttat bekannt ist. Mit diesem "linken Flügel" komme ich auch verdammt gut aus) gemeint ist, zu dem in der Regel "Freikirchen", aber auch internationale Organisationen wie "Army of God" oder "The Cause" zählen.



Nein ich hab nicht sooo viel Ahnung mit Sekten. Bis auf ein paar "Werbegespräche" in der Fußgängerzone einer Großstadt ist es dann nie wirklich zum Kontakt gekommen. Ein Kontakt den ich nie gesucht und auch heute nicht suchen würde. Und trotzdem, liest man dein Beitrag so wie er dasteht dann ergibt sich ein anderes Bild daraus. Schreib doch bitte auch religiös-rechte und nicht einfach nur rechts!

"...seine PM die ich erhalten habe" "rechte Einstellung"

Ich finds nicht gut wenn jemand etwas so schreibt, dass es sehr gut missverstanden werden kann. 



BimmBamm schrieb:


> "Angegriffen" habe ich die Glaubens-Ideologie, die dahinter steckt - eine Verbindung zu meinem "Unglauben" dichtest Du dazu.



Äh ja. Schonmal ne Bibel gesehen? Also auch mal aufgeschlagen? Die Grundlehre ist ein friedliches zusammenleben. Du malst hier Bilder an die Wand als ob sich Benji demnächst ein weißes Kapuzenkostüm besorgt und mit ner Fackel Homosexuelle jagen geht. 

Und das ist der kleine aber feine Unterschied! Erst machst du Stimmung gegen ihn weil "sein Gott rechtsradikale Homosexuellenjagd predigt" und dann auf einmal ist er ein fanatischer Sektenrekrutierer. 



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Dein polemisches Posting in Zusammenhang mit offensichtlichem Unwissen der Materie macht es jetzt inwiefern besser? Wo waren die Argumente? Oder willst Du einfach mal ein wenig "Druck ablassen"?



Ja ich bin sauer. Und ich habs auch schon in den letzten Beiträgen mehrmals gesagt. Davon abgesehen würd mich doch mal interessieren ob du in ner Sektenberatung tätig bist oder woher deine uneingeschränkte allgemein doch so überragende Einschätzung auf diesem Gebiet kommt. Ist es die gleiche Quelle die besagte, dass Hitler ein begnadeter Millitärstratege war?

Was erwartest du für Argumente gegen reine Beschimpfungen?


----------



## Lillyan (29. September 2009)

Oh.... bevor ich lang antworte: Laßt bitte bitte bitte die Hitler-Nazi-Anspielungen... sonst können wir die Diskussion sofort abbrechen.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Und die Megareligiösen wie unser Benji machen nur eines: Sie tanzen im vermeintlich verzauberten Wald der Wirklichkeit herum und rufen Märchenfloskeln aus, während sich der Rest mit der Realität auseinandersetzt. Wenn ein "Gott" den Mensch mit all seinen Schwächen gemacht hat, dann ist auch nur dieser "Gott" für all das Geschehen auf der Welt verantwortlich. Wir verlangen, daß ein Mensch die Folgen einer Tat erkennen muß; wir "verzeihen" sogar manchen Werdegang. Wie wäre denn ein "Gott" vor dieser Anklagebank haftbar, der die Anwandlungen eines Menschen in jeder Nuance hätte vorraussehen müssen (ansonsten wäre er nämlich kein "Gott", sondern bestenfalls ein Projektleiter - oh goddes, Bibelverses incoming?)?
> 
> "Verzeihen" könnten wir dieser Art "Gott" durchaus. Er weiß es halt nicht besser. Vergessen würden wir ihm das nie. Aber das ist halt hypothetisch. "Gott" erfahren halt nur Leute wie Benji, der uns gleich erzählen wird, wie "Gott" ihn berührt und zu einem besseren Menschen gemacht hat. Wir sollten ihn fragen, was "Gott" (mittlerweile hat er jede eigene Meinung durch "Gottes Wille" ersetzt), zur Endlösung der Homosexuellenfrage beizusteuern hat (das ist halt "Gott ein Greuel" - oder etwa nicht? Ist der Text gar nicht wortwörtlich wahr? Oder mag sich Benji lieber nicht zu dieser Frage äußern? Der erste Teil der Antwort ist eh klar - Du hast nichts gegen die Homeboys, aber Du beugst Dich selbstverständlich "Gottes" Entscheidung?)?
> 
> ...





BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Antwort bekommen - und mir wäre es lieber, wenn er genau den wichtigen Part (jene Frage, die ich mehrmals gestellt habe) hier herein schreibt - und zwar nicht in diesem gekünstelt freundlichen Ton, sondern Klartext (vor allen Dingen, wie er sich vorstellt, wie sein "Gott" mit Homosexuellen verfährt). Auf die Reaktionen hier wäre ich sehr gespannt!
> 
> Ansonsten war es im Prinzip genau das, was ich erwartet habe - das übliche Fundi-Zeug von Dämonen, Gott und vor allen Dingen Teufel.






BimmBamm schrieb:


> Schade, daß Benji nicht die PM, die an mich gerichtet war, hier öffentlich gemacht hat. Benji schweift hier lieber ab, ohne kurz und knapp und prägnant zu sagen: Alle, die nicht an Jesus glauben, wandern in die Hölle. Statt klipp und klar die Frage zu beantworten (die dann so ausgesehen hätte: "Die Homos wandern alle in die Hölle! Das ist Tatsache, weil es in der Bibel so steht!"), schmeißt er Nebelkerzen - und Du und andere merken das nicht mal, daß sich hinter der Maske des menschenfreundlichen Christen ein weiterer Erzfundamentalist verbirgt, der jedes Posting zur Bekehrung nutzt und sich hinter Phrasen verbirgt, damit man seine absolut intolerante Weltsicht nicht bemerkt, statt auf den Punkt zu kommen!





BimmBamm schrieb:


> Da benutzt jemand das Forum, um Werbung für seine Ansicht zu machen (und ich bin ja nicht der einzige, dem das auffällt), verschweigt aber - selbst wenn er direkt darauf angesprochen wird - jene weniger leicht verkäuflichen Aspekte seiner Ansichten. Wären die intoleranten Auswüchse dieser Gesinnung ideologischen und nicht religiösen Ursprungs, würde Dich Widerspruch wahrscheinlich nicht weiter stören.
> 
> Frage Benji selbst, wie glücklich und zufrieden er ist. Besser noch: Fordere ihn auf, seine PN an mich zu posten.
> Und nochmals: Es ist mir völlig wurscht, woran Benji glaubt. Er benutzt dieses Forum für Werbung für seinen Glauben (was man dann wohl Missionierung nennt), verschweigt dabei jedoch genau die Reibungspunkte. Bei Fundis ist der Glauben längst Ideologie geworden; zu welchen Auswüchsen diese zutiefst intolerante Gesinnung führt, muß ich wohl nicht erklären - und da ist es völlig wurscht, ob er persönlich gemäßigt rechts oder extrem rechts steht.






BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wer redet von seinem Profil? Das habe ich mir nicht mal angesehen. Ich rede davon, was er in den Threads von sich gibt; daß, was mit ein wenig Erfahrung mit der "Klientel" zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen ist und sich letztendlich bestätigt hat.




Komisch! Da ist aber auch wirklich NICHTS dabei das ich als FAKTEN aufnehmen könnte! Es sieht für mich eher nach einer Verschwörungstheorie aus. Oder WO SIND DEINE FAKTEN?

Und ganz ehrlich, wenn man das mal so hintereinander liest.... ich an seiner Stelle wäre schon längst aufgrund der andauernden Unterstellungen an die  Decke gegangen.....


----------



## Lillyan (29. September 2009)

*Riegel vorschieb*

Also mal ehrlich: So langsam sollte man zum Ende kommen. Benji ist nicht da, BimmBamm hat eine Antwort per PN bekommen, die er hier nicht zeigen kann und will und um die es eigentnlich die ganze Zeit geht. Solang diese nicht öffentlich ist (und es ist nunmal Benjis Entscheidung ob er zeigen will was er geschrieben hat) dreht sich die Diskussion eh immer nur um Kreis.

Also: Unterbrecht diese Diskussion bitte bis Benji wieder da ist und die aufgeworfenen Fragen beantwortet (oder eben nicht). Sich deswegen so dermaßen an die Gurgel zu gehen und sich selbst so sehr aufzuregen dass man zugibt sauer zu sein ist wirklich keine Lösung und erst recht kein Grundstein für eine ergiebige Diskussion (und langsam wird das Angezicke auch ein wenig kindisch :>).


----------



## BimmBamm (29. September 2009)

Sorry, Lilly, aber das muß noch sein:



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel? Oder ist das auch nur "pauschal" was er so von sich gibt? Man sollte doch wenigstens in seinen Blogs auch etwas davon finden oder?





Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich mache momentan das ICF-College. Dies ist eine frisch gegründete Schule von der Kirche, in die ich geh.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ICF_Movement

Hugo Stamm, Journalist aus Zürich, hat in der Anfangsphase der ICF-Bewegung die Kirche noch unterstützt, so meinte er damals in der Sendung „Talkin z“ vom November 2000, ICF sei ganz klar keine Sekte. Mittlerweile sieht er aber mehr sektiererische Tendenzen. Im Detail meinte er in einem Interview in der Aargauer Zeitung 2006, ICF sei „eine charismatische Freikirche mit sektiererischen Tendenzen.“ Und „das Heikle ist, dass junge Menschen, teilweise schon Schüler, missioniert werden. Mit Livemusik, Videoclips und einem topmodernen Pastor fasziniert ICF junge Leute und macht den Eindruck, modern zu sein. Doch der Inhalt ist alttestamentarisch.“ Auch meint er: „Mit ihren hohen Anforderungen, starren Verhaltensregeln und ihrem fundamentalistischen Bibelverständnis engen sie die Menschen zu sehr ein. So gelten praktizierte Homosexualität und Sex vor der Ehe als Sünde. Letzteres führt dazu, dass viele Mitglieder sehr jung heiraten. Mich stören auch die Teufelsaustreibungen und dass die Mitglieder 10 Prozent des Einkommens abliefern müssen. Auch das G12-Konzept finde ich heikel. Jedes Mitglied wird motiviert, durch Evangelisation im persönlichen Umfeld einen Kreis von zwölf gleichgeschlechtlichen Jüngern aufzubauen.“

Ansonsten solltest Du erst wieder mit mir diskutieren wollen, wenn Du Dich abgeregt hast.


----------



## Deanne (29. September 2009)

Ich kann es kaum erwarten, dass Benji wieder auftaucht, denn ehrlichgesagt interessiert es mich mittlerweile auch, wie seine Meinung zu den eher unbequemen Themen des Lebens ist und wie er zu problematischen Fragestellungen, wie bspw. Empfängnisverhütung oder Abtreibung steht. Es gibt nicht nur gute Taten und schöne Seiten im Leben.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> full quote



Das haut mich nicht wirklich vom Hocker. Ich zahl in Ba-Wü 8 % Kirchensteuer und in vielen Bundeslänern wird 9 % bezahlt. 

Dazu wenn du schon Wicki mit ins Boot nimmst, sollten wir nicht nur die Meinung eines Sektenjägers hören der da besagt es tun sich "Tendenzen auf" sondern auch was die anderen Kirchen sagen:

_ ICF aus der Sicht anderer Landes- und Freikirchen [Bearbeiten]

Die meisten Landeskirchen stehen dem konservativen Bibelverständnis der ICF kritisch gegenüber. Bei den meisten Freikirchen hingegen ist ICF anerkannt.

Durch das relativ schnelle Wachstum der Kirche zieht ICF aber auch junge Menschen aus anderen Kirchen an. Dies löste den Protest einiger Kirchen aus, welche der Meinung sind, ICF werbe Teile der dort bisher engagierten Jugendlichen ab.[1] Vonseiten der ICF Church wird dies bestritten: Es gäbe keine gezielte Abwerbung.

Proselytismus durch junge ICF-Mitglieder sei gemäss Aussage von Georg Otto Schmid auf Relinfo.ch auffällig häufig im Jugendlager „Camp Rock“ vorgekommen. Es haben sich offensichtlich ICF-Zugehörige als Camp-Betreuende engagiert und dabei Werbung für ICF unter den ihnen anbefohlenen Jugendlichen gemacht. Da die Teens des Camp Rocks meistens aus anderen Freikirchen stammen, stell ein solches Verhalten mehrheitlich ein Abwerben dar. Aus persönlichen Berichten ist bekannt, wie bei Neugründungen von ICF-Kirchen regionale Transfers stattfinden von den jungen Mitgliedern traditioneller, örtlichen Freikirchen hin zum wachsenden, neuen ICF-Zweig. Ob dies das Ergebnis eines aktiven Abwerbens oder der automatische Sog der ICF-Kirche mit ihrer multimedial-modernen Aufmache ist, sei offen gelassen._

Also kritisch ist noch nicht abwertend oder besorgt. Sie wissen halt nicht wie sie sie einschätzen sollen. 

Die Eigenmeinung von denen Spar ich mir jetzt. Eigenmeinungen sollte man immer mit Vorsicht betrachten. 

Hier mal zu Sekten nach der "landläufigen" Meinung:

_Umgangssprachlicher Gebrauch

Im landläufigen Sprachgebrauch werden als Sekten oft religiöse Gruppen bezeichnet, die in irgendeiner Weise als gefährlich oder problematisch angesehen werden, oder die in orthodoxer theologischer Hinsicht als „Irrlehre“ angesehen werden. Dies umfasst auch lang bestehende christliche Gemeinschaften, die sich in Lehre und/oder Praxis vom Herkömmlichen unterscheiden, als auch neue Gruppen, insbesondere solche, die in der zweiten Hälfte des 20. Jahrhunderts entstanden sind und als „Jugendreligion“ bezeichnet werden, weil sie anfänglich viele junge Mitglieder hatten. „Sekte“ wird heute oftmals als Kampfbegriff gebraucht.[2] So wird sogenannten Sekten häufig vorgeworfen, sie würden sich v. a. aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen als religiöse Glaubensgemeinschaften ausgeben, um den besonderen Schutz des Staates, größere Freiheiten und Rechte, sowie die Befreiung von Steuern zu genießen. Bekanntestes Beispiel dafür ist Scientology._

Kritisch ist schonmal nicht gefährlich oder problematisch! Irrlehre kann ich so auch nicht feststellen. Das Homosexuell bei vielen Kirchen als Sünde angesehen wird ist kein Geheimnis! Gerüchten zufolge soll der Papst auch was gegen Verhütung haben....

Und genau deshalb find ich deine bisherige Argumentation völlig überspitzt und beleidigend. 

Warum nicht gleich sachlich anstatt etwas zu erzählen wie Benji mit den Elfen im Märchenwald tanzt?


----------



## Lillyan (29. September 2009)

*mit der Wand red*

Also, nochmal deutlich: Mit weiteren Aussagen von oder über Benji wird gewartet bis er wieder da ist und sich geäußert hat. *Fakten* könnt ihr gerne noch anbringen, aber unterlaßt eure Provokationen und Spitzen.


----------



## BimmBamm (29. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das haut mich nicht wirklich vom Hocker. Ich zahl in Ba-Wü 8 % Kirchensteuer und in vielen Bundeslänern wird 9 % bezahlt.



Wobei sich die Kirchensteuer nach der Lohnsteuer und nicht nach Deinem Brutto- bzw. Nettogehalt berechnet. Das nur nebenbei.
Das wichtigste ist wohl kaum die Sache mit dem Beitrag, sondern die konservative Wertesicht dieser Gruppierungen, die ihre Anhänger aus Jugendlichen und Kindern rekrutieren (Tipp dazu ist die Fernseh-Doku "Jesus junge Garde"). 2000 Jahre Bibelexegese sind in den meisten Fällen spurlos an diesen Freikirchen vorbeigegangen.



> Dazu wenn du schon Wicki mit ins Boot nimmst, sollten wir nicht nur die Meinung eines Sektenjägers hören der da besagt es tun sich "Tendenzen auf" sondern auch was die anderen Kirchen sagen:
> [...]
> Also kritisch ist noch nicht abwertend oder besorgt. Sie wissen halt nicht wie sie sie einschätzen sollen.



Ist's ein "Sektenjäger" oder ein "Experte auf dem Gebiet der Sekten"? Solange Du Dich nicht mit der Person weiter auseinandergesetzt hast, solltest Du doch das vermeiden, was Du mir vorwirfst: Eine "Überspitzung" bzw. "Unsachlichkeit" im Ausdruck.



> Kritisch ist schonmal nicht gefährlich oder problematisch! Irrlehre kann ich so auch nicht feststellen. Das Homosexuell bei vielen Kirchen als Sünde angesehen wird ist kein Geheimnis! Gerüchten zufolge soll der Papst auch was gegen Verhütung haben....



Weil andere es auch machen wird eine Sache nicht besser. Ich halte jede Bewegung, die Homosexualität als "Krankheit" oder "Sünde" bezeichnet, für potentiell gefährlich; mindestens aber problematisch! Wenn dann noch die Aufforderung zur Missionierung dazukommt (immer ein grundlegender Bestandteil solcher Organisationen), wird's mehr als nur kritisch. 

Wenn man nach dem heutigen Wissenstand davon ausgeht, daß Homosexualität zumindest zum Teil genetisch bedingt als auch "unabänderlich" ist, so ist jede Ablehnung - egal, aus welchen Gründen - direkt mit Rassismus vergleichbar. Das will nur keiner der christlichen Fundis hören.

Zu Lilly: Ja, Mami!


----------



## dragon1 (29. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> BimmBamm. Was du nicht weist, ist, dass es noch andere Menschen, gibt, die den Text gelesen haben.
> 
> Aber wir haben echt kein Bock, mit dir darüber zu diskutieren. Du hast mich Offensiv angegriffen, vor "aller Öffentlichkeit", und ich habe dir ne Pn als Antwort geschickt. Das es eine Pn war, hat schon seine Gründe. Aber dass du alle Sätze darin verdrehst um mich als Fundamentalistischen Arschloch dastehen zu lassen geht echt zu weit. Darum lassen wir das Thema.


Lillyan, du kannst noch lange warten^^

Und BimmBamm: Siehst du die kirche immernoch als etwas, was gleich bleiben muss und nur aus 80+ Jaehrigen besteht?
Ich finds besser das Kinder "missioniert" werden, und zeit in der Kirche verbringen, als wenn sie sich irgendwo herumtreiben.


----------



## Lillyan (29. September 2009)

Ich warte nicht... falls es sich nicht mehr äußert ist das Thema damit beendet. Allerdings möchte ich dann auch nicht, dass *wieder* eine neue Glaubensdiskussion in einem anderen Forenteil beginnt.


----------



## Cørradø (29. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> 2000 Jahre Bibelexegese sind in den meisten Fällen spurlos an diesen Freikirchen vorbeigegangen.


...nicht nur an denen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist wohl kaum die Sache mit dem Beitrag, sondern die konservative Wertesicht dieser Gruppierungen, die ihre Anhänger aus Jugendlichen und Kindern rekrutieren (Tipp dazu ist die Fernseh-Doku "Jesus junge Garde"). 2000 Jahre Bibelexegese sind in den meisten Fällen spurlos an diesen Freikirchen vorbeigegangen.



Ich kenn den Film nicht, aber hört sich schonmal interessant an. 



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ist's ein "Sektenjäger" oder ein "Experte auf dem Gebiet der Sekten"? Solange Du Dich nicht mit der Person weiter auseinandergesetzt hast, solltest Du doch das vermeiden, was Du mir vorwirfst: Eine "Überspitzung" bzw. "Unsachlichkeit" im Ausdruck.



Ich war so schlau und hab seinen Namen der bei Wiki auch verlinkt war angeklickt. Ja ich habe gelesen was er macht. 

Dazu sei aber nochmal gesagt: "Er sieht Sekten-tendenzen" Also nicht eine gefährlich-okkulte Sekte sondern eine Freikirche die gefahr laufen könnte in diesen Bereich abzuwandern. Das ist eben ein Punkt, wo ich eine Freikirche dann auch "kritisch" beäuge aber sicher noch nicht verdamme.



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Weil andere es auch machen wird eine Sache nicht besser. Ich halte jede Bewegung, die Homosexualität als "Krankheit" oder "Sünde" bezeichnet, für potentiell gefährlich; mindestens aber problematisch! Wenn dann noch die Aufforderung zur Missionierung dazukommt (immer ein grundlegender Bestandteil solcher Organisationen), wird's mehr als nur kritisch.



Betrachte ich mal die "Mitgliedszahl" der katholischen Kirche und die der Freikirche würd mir das eher zu denken geben wenn es von einer der größten Religionen weltweit kommt. Aber in dem Punkt geb ich dir recht: kleinere Kirchen sollte man zumindestens im Auge behalten das sie nicht in ein Fundamentalistisches Gebiet abwandern oder alleine schon anfangen "Gegen andere Menschen zu predigen". 




BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wenn man nach dem heutigen Wissenstand davon ausgeht, daß Homosexualität zumindest zum Teil genetisch bedingt als auch "unabänderlich" ist, so ist jede Ablehnung - egal, aus welchen Gründen - direkt mit Rassismus vergleichbar. Das will nur keiner der christlichen Fundis hören.



Die Bibel auszulegen ist immer etwas problematisch. Da wir sowieso immer eine schon ins Deutsch übersetze Fassung kriegen und sogar dieses kleine Detail schon massgeblich an der Entwicklung katholisch & evangelisch verantwortentlich war. Und ich sag es gern nocheinmal: "Höchstes Gebot der Christlichen Religionen ist Nächstenliebe" Nicht unbedingt im Sinne von körperlichen Kontakt aber trotzdem wird verlangt das man die Meinungen anderer Menschen akzeptiert und in Frieden zusammen lebt. 



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Zu Lilly: Ja, Mami!



Jetzt fällts mir erst auf! Hey Lilly? Hast du ein neues Avatarbild? Schick!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Und BimmBamm: Siehst du die kirche immernoch als etwas, was gleich bleiben muss und nur aus 80+ Jaehrigen besteht?
> Ich finds besser das Kinder "missioniert" werden, und zeit in der Kirche verbringen, als wenn sie sich irgendwo herumtreiben.


die jugendlichen könnten ihre zeit aber auch sinnvoll verbringen :/


----------



## BimmBamm (29. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Und BimmBamm: Siehst du die kirche immernoch als etwas, was gleich bleiben muss und nur aus 80+ Jaehrigen besteht?



Merkwürdigerweise sammeln sich immer mehr Gläubige in konservativen Freikirchen, eben weil die Kirche - vor allen Dingen die evangelische - im Wandel ist! 
"Neu" ist an den "modernen" Freikirchen und -Vereinigungen nur die Aufmachung, während die "Frohe Botschaft" eher einer "Drohbotschaft" ähnelt. 



> Ich finds besser das Kinder "missioniert" werden, und zeit in der Kirche verbringen, als wenn sie sich irgendwo herumtreiben.



Ich fänd's besser, Kinder müssten sich nicht herumtreiben und man würde einen wie immer gearteten Glauben für sich selbst sprechen lassen: Wer sich dafür interessiert und fragt, bekommt Informationen mit dem Rat, sich auch weitere Infos zu anderen Glaubensrichtungen zu beschaffen und letztendlich selbst zu entscheiden, wozu man gehören möchte.


----------



## Lillyan (29. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Betrachte ich mal die "Mitgliedszahl" der katholischen Kirche und die der Freikirche würd mir das eher zu denken geben wenn es von einer der größten Religionen weltweit kommt. Aber in dem Punkt geb ich dir recht: kleinere Kirchen sollte man zumindestens im Auge behalten das sie nicht in ein Fundamentalistisches Gebiet abwandern oder alleine schon anfangen "Gegen andere Menschen zu predigen".


Mal ehrlich: Wie viele streng gläubige Katholiken gibt es denn noch? Gerade unter den jüngeren gibt es denke ich nur noch sehr wenige, die sich wirklich an Kondom- und Abtreibungsverbot halten oder Homosexualität für eine Sünde halten. Sicherlich weit mehr als in der kleinen Gemeinde sind, dennoch würde ich nicht alle Mitglieder werten.
Zudem sind Mitglieder einer kleinen Gemeinschaft oft weit.... (*netten Ausdruck such*)... engagierter als ein "gewöhnlicher Christ". Deswegen würden mich eben die Antworten auf brisantere Themen interessieren.


Scrätcher schrieb:


> Jetzt fällts mir erst auf! Hey Lilly? Hast du ein neues Avatarbild? Schick!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Merkwürdigerweise sammeln sich immer mehr Gläubige in konservativen Freikirchen, eben weil die Kirche - vor allen Dingen die evangelische - im Wandel ist!
> "Neu" ist an den "modernen" Freikirchen und -Vereinigungen nur die Aufmachung, während die "Frohe Botschaft" eher einer "Drohbotschaft" ähnelt.



Die evangelische Kirche ist im Wandel? Wie muß ich das verstehen? Wo ich doch froh wäre, wenn unser Papst auch nur mal ansatzweise.... naja vergessen wir das...^^



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich fänd's besser, Kinder müssten sich nicht herumtreiben und man würde einen wie immer gearteten Glauben für sich selbst sprechen lassen: Wer sich dafür interessiert und fragt, bekommt Informationen mit dem Rat, sich auch weitere Infos zu anderen Glaubensrichtungen zu beschaffen und letztendlich selbst zu entscheiden, wozu man gehören möchte.



Wie genau stellst du dir das vor? Also ich werde mein Kind (sofern ich mal eins produziere) taufen und das sogar bevor ich es fragen kann. Wenn es dann alt genug ist und dagegen ist, steht es ihm frei aus dieser "religiösen Gemeinschaft" auszutreten.


----------



## Apostasy (29. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Lillyan, du kannst noch lange warten^^
> 
> Und BimmBamm: Siehst du die kirche immernoch als etwas, was gleich bleiben muss und nur aus 80+ Jaehrigen besteht?
> Ich finds besser das Kinder "missioniert" werden, und zeit in der Kirche verbringen, als wenn sie sich irgendwo herumtreiben.



Sry aber ich halte das ehrlich gesagt eher für erschreckend. Es macht für mich doch einen großen Unterschied, wenn ein Jugendlicher, der sich seiner selbst bewusst ist und eigene Entscheidungen fällen kann als wenn einem Kind das von klein auf eingetrichtert wird. Das Kind hatte somit keine eigene Wahl sich selbst zu entfalten. Es macht einen Unterschied, ob man es seinem Kind nahe bringt oder aber dazu bringt diese Religion als seine eigene zu erkennen. Wir werden eigentlich alle in unsere Religion hineingeboren, getauft ohne selbst darüber entscheiden zu dürfen ob wir diese denn für uns selbst gewählt hätten.


----------



## dragon1 (29. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die jugendlichen könnten ihre zeit aber auch sinnvoll verbringen :/


Musst ausgerechnet du sagen. Wenn du grad nicht uebers besaufen redest oder Pc spiele dann machst du hier einen auf Erwachsen. Sry, ist als beleidigung gemeint.



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich fänd's besser, Kinder müssten sich nicht herumtreiben und man würde einen wie immer gearteten Glauben für sich selbst sprechen lassen: Wer sich dafür interessiert und fragt, bekommt Informationen mit dem Rat, sich auch weitere Infos zu anderen Glaubensrichtungen zu beschaffen und letztendlich selbst zu entscheiden, wozu man gehören möchte.


Das Problem ist, das die meisten "Kinder" unter dem Begriff Religion frommes Kirchenstehen verstehen.
Diese wuerden nie Wissen, wie schoen es in einer Kirche sein kann.
Solange es keine "Sekte" ist, bei der man am Austreten gehindert und verfolgt wird, find ich es sogar gut.

Und zum Thema informieren: Wurde von meinen Eltern Ortodox erzogen, jedoch bin ich es nicht selber, da ich es fuer mich zu abstossend ist, das dort nur alte leute herumstehen, kindern versucht wird disziplin zu bringen, und auchnoch das ewige getuscheln- neuigkeiten verbreiten der alten Omas.)


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Musst ausgerechnet du sagen. Wenn du grad nicht uebers besaufen redest oder Pc spiele dann machst du hier einen auf Erwachsen. Sry, ist als beleidigung gemeint.


hrrhrr thx

ja ich weiß manchmal bin ich echt nicht auszuhalten (intolerant, aggresiv, uneinsichtig, etc.) aber keine angst im rl bin ich ganz anders, ehrlich!

edit: das mit dem besaufen mein ich übrigens nie so ich lebe nahezu das ganze jahr antialkoholisch bzw. höchstens mal ein glas met (bin meistens freiwillig fahrer)
und das mit dne pc spielen ist lustig bis gestern war buffed noch ein portal für Onlinerollenspiel und kein Religionsboard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit2: ich könnte ja sogar mla versuchen zu diesem thema hier was sinnvolles beizutragen aber ich könnte mich egal wie sehr ich mich auch anstrenge nciht derart qualitativ hochwertige posts schreiben wie stancer und bimmbamm deshalb lasse ich diesen rhetorischen Giganten die Bühne der einzig sinnvolle post von mir ging ja leider in dieser glaubensdiskussion unter (man sollte diesen thread wirklcih umbenennen mit dem ursprünglichen thema hat das wirklich gar nichts mehr zu tun)

edit3: egal wie sehr ichs auch vertuschen möchte deine beleidigung hat mich irgendwie ausm konzept gebracht :/ ich möchte mich hiermit in aller form entschuldigen für meine vergehn im thread, guten abend!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (29. September 2009)

Herrlich dieser Thread.*Popcorn Mampf*

btw ich höre jede erdenkliche Musik von Rap/Hip Hop/RnB bis Metal.
Gehöre also keiner Szene an.


----------



## dragon1 (29. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hrrhrr thx
> 
> ja ich weiß manchmal bin ich echt nicht auszuhalten (intolerant, aggresiv, uneinsichtig, etc.) aber keine angst im rl bin ich ganz anders, ehrlich!
> 
> ...


Nein nein, ich bin mir sicher wir wuerden uns im rl gut verstehen, aber der post von dir war halt der gipfel der scheinheiligkeit^^

Hoffe habe dich mit dem Post nicht verletzt, wenn doch entschuldigung.


----------



## Zonalar (30. September 2009)

Boah ihr könnt viel schreiben! Mir fiel die Kinnlade runter, als ich sehen musste, 3 Seiten durchzulesen, um wieder "uptodate" zu sein.
Während dem lesen wurde ich wütend, fröhlich, und manchmal musste ich einfach lauthals loslachen. 

Ich merke, dass hier viele User eine Antwort von mir erwarten. Aber warum denn? Ich bin 16! Der Ruf unserer Generation ist miserabel. Die meisten News / Zeitungsartikel, die Jugendliche erwähnt, sind negativ behaftet. Sie verprügel Menschen an Bahnhöfen, betrinken sich, mobben die Schwächeren , die sich weder Physisch noch Psychisch zur Wehr setzen können.
Ich bin echt nicht stolz drauf, 16 zu sein.
Trotzdem sind es die Jugendlichen/Kinder, die anfangen weiter zu denken, als so viele andere Erwachsene, die sich ihr goldenes Käfig gebaut haben. Sie wagen es, sich ziele zu setzen, die ihnen zu diesem Zeitpunkt unerreichbar erschien. Viele Menschen versuchten  es ihnen auszureden. ja, sie haben eine beträchtliche Anzahl von Willen gebrochen. Aber schliesslich haben sich einige nicht gebeugt und an ihre Visionen festgehalten.
- Das Flugzeug
- Die Überschreitung von Schalgeschwindigkeit
- Martin Luther King 
- Moses ( um ein biblisches Beispiel zu nennen)
- Das Rote Kreuz 

Wie sagte es Walt Disney? "Träume nicht dein Leben - lebe deinen Traum."
Und zu den vielen verschiedenen Kirchen, die es heute gibt, passt dieses Zitat sehr gut: 
"Ich ziehe es vor, Leute mit Spass zu unterhalten, in der Hoffnung, dass sie lernen, statt ihnen etwas beibringen zu wollen, in der Hoffnung, dass es ihnen Spass macht."
Es gibt es dass eine, sowie auch dass andere in der Kirche.
Ich bin nicht stolz darauf, dass eine wohl nicht zu unterschätzende Zahl von "Christen", die Menschen richten und verdammen und ihnen sagen "Turn or burn!". Ich bin nicht stolz darauf, dass sich Christen gegenseitig bekämpfen und dass "im Namen Gottes" Kriege geführt werden. Wenn ihr seht, dass Menschen sagen, sie handeln "in namen Gottes", dann hört nicht auf ihre Worte. Prüft ihre Taten. Was hat Luther (ich mein der Typ ausm Mittelalter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) getan? Und was die Kreuzzüge? Was haben die US-Präsidenten so alles getan "im Namen Gottes"? Und was tun die Pastoren und die Christlichen Gemeinden? Was tuh ich?
Habe ich bezeugt, im "Gottes namen" zu handeln? Und handle ich auch danach? Prüft es, prüft mich. Denn nur zu gerne möchte ich so handeln, aber nur zu oft erkenne ich, dass ich lieber meine egoistischen Ziele verfolge, die nur mir, aber nicht den anderen Menschen auf der Welt helfen.

"Habe ich was gegen Homosexuelle?"
Da möchte ich eine Gegenfrage stellen. Mich mal selbst analysieren. Man kann jetzt kurz meine Signatur lesen. 
"Ist meinen Mitmenschen geholfen, wenn ich sie verstosse und verbanne, anstatt ihnen zu helfen, wenn sie Hilfe wollen?", "WWJD? What would Jesus do?", "Was sagt die Bibel darüber?", "wie möchte ich behandelt werden, in einer Ähnlichen Situation".

meinen Mitmenschen ist NICHT geholfen, wenn ich sie verstosse. Nein schlimmer noch. Ich verletze sie sehr tief.
Jesus würde sie auch nicht verstossen. Seine Jünger bestanden aus einfachen Fischern,  einem Zöllner (die damals einen miserablen Ruf hatten) , ja selbst einen Verräter (man sollte sich bewusst sein, dass er damals ja noch kein Verräter war. Aber Jesus wusste ja, dass er von ihm verraten wird, und hat ihn trotzdem zu seinem Jünger gemacht). Er nahm die Einfachen, schwachen, ja sogar verhassten Menschen, um durch ihnen Gutes zu tun. 
Egal wie viel Bockmist wir auch bauen. Egal ob wir Homo sind oder nicht. Ja sogar egal, ob ich vorher einen Menschen umgebracht habe, ist Gott nicht soweit entfernt, als dass wir ihm nicht mehr dienen könnte. Als dass er uns nicht mehr vergeben könnte. Als dass er uns nicht mehr lieben würde.
Gott liebt uns. Aber liebt er es, dass wir sich gegenseitig dahinrichten/verurteilen? 
Wie oft wurde mein Gott schon enttäuscht, verletzt und verachtet. Und trotzdem wandte er sich nicht ab, sondern wünscht sich nichts sehnlicher, als dass seine Kinder zu ihm zurückkehren (Gleichniss des verlorenen Sohns). ja er möchte, dass wir ihn lieben und vertrauen. Aus freien Stücken, nicht weil es mir aufgeschwatzt wurde.

Ich liebe meinen Gott aus freien Stücken. Und ehrlich gesagt wäre es für mich eine Qual, ihn verschweigen zu müssen. In gewisser Hinsicht bin ich gar ein Märtyrer. Ich würde für ihm mein Leben hergeben. Aber Suizid kommt nicht in Frage (Mein Gott, sicherlich nicht!). Er hat mir mein Leben geschenkt, und es ist mir kostbar. Darum möchte ich, dass Gott das BESTMÖGLICHE draus macht!
Denn ich weiss: Gott hat alle Macht. Er ist allwissend. Er liebt mich. Wem könnte ich meinem Leben besser anvertraun als ihm?

BimmBamm. Ich hege weder Hass noch Wut auf dich. Zumindest nicht mehr. Vor ein paar Stunden war ich noch sehr wohl wütend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir liegt viel an einer Guten beziehung. Aber wenn ich merke, dass Manche Menschen einfach abblocken und überhaupt nichts mit mir zutun haben wollen, dann lasse ich sie. Dass ist ein kleines Problem im Internet. Was ich hier schreibe kann von allen nur erdenklichen Menschen gelesen werden und ich kann nicht sichergehen, dass die Menschen auch wirklich meiner Meinung sind^^(Obwohl dass auch widerum gute Ansichten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Deswegen sind wohl so einige Reiberreien unvermeidbar.

Scrätcher. Bitte, ja wirklich bitte stell mich nicht höher, als ich bin. Ich bin nicht perfekt. Nein auf gar keinen Fall. Viele Entscheidungen, die ich treffe, werden immernoch von meinem Egoismus gefallen, als von meinen guten Absichten. ich kann sehrwohl zerstörerisch sein und der grösste Rebell spielen, wenn ich will. Ich bin faul, verschlafe oft, hab nen Pickel auf der Nase (der regt echt auf >.< hoffentlich verschwindet er!). Besitze gelbe Zähne. Lese nicht regelmässig in der Bibel. Und ich bete auch nicht gleich für alle und jeden... obwohl, dass tuh ich doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe. Ich weiss deinen Einsatz und deine Zeitinvestition zu schätzen. Du hast dir viel Mühe gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tschuldige Lillyan, dass ich dir soviele nerfen gekostet habe, mit dieser Langanhaltenten Diskussion. Danke aber, dass du den Thread nicht schonlange dicht gemacht hast ^^. Bitte bann hier keine User, nur weil sie sich mir gegenüber "offensiv"- bis zu "Beleidigend" erscheinen. Bann lieber mich für ne zeitlang. Dann komme ich endlich zu mehr Schlaf (harrharr....).

Dragon1, Corrado. Ihr seid Top  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mehr Worte bedarf es nicht, dass auszudrücken, was ich von euch halte.

LoD: Ich habe ein passendes Gleichniss für dich. Du erinnerst mich an den Römer, der im Kolloseum sitzt und spannend darauf wartest, dass sich der Gladiator behauptet oder gemetzelt wird. Und das solange, bis die Menschen anfangen, dies nicht mehr zu tollerieren und die Plätze verlassen. Zuerst einer, dann ein anderer, bis auch du erkennst, dass dein Verhalten echt mies ist und selbst aufstehst, und dein Zuschauerplatz verlässt. Ich wünsche dir Einsicht. Einsicht, das du merkst, dass dein Verhalten so ist, wie die des Meisten Menschen. 2 prügeln sich, und die Mehrheit bildet einen Kreis und brüllt: "ja, gut so! Macht weiter! Prügelt euch!". Ich hoffe, dass du merkst, dass ein solches Verhalten im schlimmsten Falle verabscheuungswürdig ist. Steh auf! Verlass die Bühne. Misch dich ein und platze zwischen die beiden erzürnten Prügler, die sich am liebsten die Fresse raushauen wollen! Zeige, dass du kein Feigling bist! 

Edit: Shadow 24. hey, diese Lied kenne ich auch. Und es gefällt mir voll! Aber ich hab auch eins! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv7foQnwf04
/Edit Ende

Zum Schluss für die Statistik. Um die 3 Seiten Posts nachzulesen und diesen ultralangen Post zu schreiben, verwendetet ich 150 Minuten meines Lebens.


----------



## 11Raiden (30. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rosidae schrieb:


> ..Wenn man ertsmal begriffen hat, dass wir alle in unseren Gefängnissen eingespeert sind, dann schaut man nur mit einem lächeln auf diese bemitleidenswerten Geschöpfe.
> 
> Du bist dein Gehirn und das ist eingespeert.


Das ist doch mal ein interessanter Ansatzpunkt. ^^



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nein ... -.- aber mit den ganzen Ausrufezeichen kommst Du vollkommen apatisch und fanatisch rüber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, empfinde ich nicht so.
Er gibt damit seinen Aussagen einen gewissen Nachdruck und zeigt, dass er mit vollem Eifer und GEfühk bei der Sache ist.

Es sollte mehr Menschen geben, die für Themen, die sie bewegen sich so engagieren. ^^



Lillyan schrieb:


> ....Ich glaube nicht an Gott, glaube aber ich nicht, dass es nicht so etwas wie einen Gott gibt... mein Leben würde ich aber niemals nach einem Buch oder einem Gott richten, den es vielleicht nicht einmal gibt.  Die Bibel ist für mich eine Art leicht veralteter moralischer Wegweiser, kein Geschichtsbuch. Man kann tatsächlich das ein oder andere daraus mitnehmen, aber wer Beispielsweise sagt  "Gott hat was gegen homosexuelle, deswegen ist es böse" sollte dringend Ursachenforschung bei sich selbst betreiben. Viele Dinge mit denen man selbst nicht zurecht kommt werden auf einen Gott abgeleitet und somit entzieht man sich jeglicher Verantwortung selber darüber nachdenken zu müssen. ...
> Genau so wenig mag ich die Einstellung "In der Kirche tun wir jeden Tag viele gute Sachen". Es gibt viele Vereine die händeringend nach hilfreichen Leuten suchen und dabei weniger missionarisch sind. Man braucht keinen Gottglauben um gute Dinge zu tun. Was Benji tut ist sein Ding, ich finde es toll wenn er anderen Menschen hilft... aber muss man deswegen wirklich immer und immer wieder die Kirche und den Glauben ins Spiel bringen? Ist der Glaube das einzige, was ihn zu einem guten Menschen macht? Macht er all das, weil Gott es ihm sagt oder weil er einfach ein guter Mensch ist?



Das ist ein guter Ansatz und sollten mehr Menschen beherzigen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Deanne schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Warum muss man gläubig und gottesfürchtig sein, wenn man ein glückliches und zufriedenes Leben führen will? Ein guter Mensch ist für mich jemand, der sich um sein Umfeld bemüht und seinen Mitmenschen mit Respekt, Wärme und Toleranz begegnet. Dafür muss man weder Christ, noch Buddhist sein, dass ist eine Frage der Einstellung. Und umgekehrt gibt es auch gläubige Menschen, denen diese Werte ein Fremdwort sind. Lebt jeder religiöse Mensch ein gutes Leben? Wenn man andere im Namen seiner Religion ablehnt und verurteilt, ist man dann noch ein guter Mensch? Oder versteckt man seine persönliche Intoleranz nicht einfach nur unter dem Mantel des Glaubens, wie Lillyan schon sehr treffend beschrieben hat?
> Wenn man anderen Menschen, die in Not geraten sind, helfen möchte, dann braucht man dazu weder Gott, noch die Kirche. Das einzige, was man braucht, ist Zivilcourage, ein großes Herz und die Erkenntnis, dass es nicht allen so gut geht, wie einem selber. Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, sich ehrenamtlich zu engagieren.
> Schaut euch doch mal um, fast überall gibt es Hilfsprojekte, die Unterstützung brauchen. Ein hilfsbedürftiger Mensch freut sich auch über einen Atheisten, der ihm die Hand reicht. Um anderen zu helfen, braucht man keinen Glauben an Gott, denn Nächstenliebe muss keine Sache der Religion sein.


ICH freue mich, dass es hier im Forum Menschen gibt, die die wahren Werte hochhalten (können)! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





shadow24 schrieb:


> um auf diese Frage zurückzukommen,die hier so eine Diskussion ausgelöst hat,find ich diese 4 Sätze gar nicht verkehrt...
> heute ist nicht mehr der Sinn allen Lebens der Arterhalt.damals in der menschlichen Frühgeschichte schon...die Zeiten waren geprägt von Kampf, Leid,Krankheiten,kurze Lebenserwartungen und alltäglicher Tod im nächsten Umfeld.um die Sipee/Clan/Familie zu bewahren war es essentiell wichtig sich um den Fortbestand zu kümmern.
> wenn zu dem Zeitpunkt jemand mit gleichgeschlechtlichen Vorlieben aufwuchs so war er eine Gefahr für den Fortbestand udn wurde von den "Weisen" der Sippe sicherlich als Gefahr eingestuft,die sich auch nicht ausbreiten durfte.um alle "neugierigen" in der Richtung abzuhalten wurde sicherlich auf religiöser Schiene die Homosexualität als schändlich eingestuft und mit "paradiesentzug" bestraft.
> natürlich muss man sich dabei fragen was überhaupt Religion ist udn ob man den Begriff mit dem "göttlichen Willen" den die Menschheit verbreiten soll gleichsetzen kann.aber das diese Frage hier den Rahmen sprengt geh ich da auch nicht weiter drauf ein...
> ...


Toll!
Jemand der sich mit geschichtlichen Hintergrund versucht auseinanderzusetzen und über Entstehung der Relegionen seine Gedanken macht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FÜR mich ist Relegion ein Ursprung, also der Entstehungspunkt, wo ein Samen von hohen Gedankengut zu damaligen Zeiten gepflanzt und kultiviert wurde.
DIESES GEdankengut wurde von der Mehrheit einer Gemeinschaft las gut und stimmig für alle befunden.

Woher kommen die Unterschiede in Relegionen?

Zuerst einmal ist jede Relegion von individuellen Menschen erschaffen, die nach Ihrer Herkunft, Sprache, Tradition, Kultur und sonstigen Eigenheiten und Lebensweisen, die sich in der Praxis bewährt haben entstanden, unterscheiden.

Was man sieht, dass ist das die meisten alten Texte auf Friedfertigkeit und (Nächsten-)Liebe aufgebaut sind.
Das sind Werte die unabhängig von allen Unterschieden überall gleich hoch geschätzt werden.

Wenn man alle Relegionen vergleicht und auf den gemeinsamen Nenner runterreduziert, so wird man zu diesem Ergebnis kommen.
Und darum geht es doch, oder?

IM Anderem Gemeinsamkeiten entdecken! ^^
Sei es bei einem anderem Menschen als man selbst oder bei einer Relegion, Glaubensausrichtung, Sichtweise oder vielem anderem.

ICH empfinde es bereichernd in einem Forum, wo zu 90% 15 bis 20-jährige junge Männer herumtreiben und das von Internetspiele, die Fanatsy, Rollenspiel, Sci-Fi und vor allem auf Kampf und Auseinandersetzung handeln, so zum Teil bewegende Texte und Ansichten zu lesen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Disskussion kann gelingen, wenn beide Seiten versuchen (vor-) urteilslos die andere Seite zu verstehen und versuchen den gemeinsamer Nenner zu sehen.

Das kann sein, das man sich daraug verständigt, das alle BETEILIGTEN Menschen sind und aufgrund Ihrer HERKUNFT, Erziehung, Umfeld, Individualität mit allen charakterlichen und persönlichen Verschiedenheiten andere Meinungen ausgebildet hat und diese gegenseitig stehen bleiben können ohne sich zu beharken.

Das geht vor allem dann, wenn man mit seinen Aussagen, Weltsicht etc. keinen anderen schadet und/oder beleidigt diffamiert oder ähnliches.

Menschen, die sich für andere Menschen und gute Sachen einsetzen, ob mit oder ohne Relegion, Glauben, Weltsicht oder anderes sind für mich ein hohes Gut und es sollte mehr solche Menschen geben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich empfinde es als toll, wenn man sieht, das mehr Menschen als man manchmal denkt die Ansichten, die gut für die Gemeinschaft sind hoch halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (30. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> da sieht man mal was religion anrichten kann wir gehn uns jetzt alle gegenseitig an die gurgel weil einige glauben vertreten, andere vertreten das glaube scheiße ist, n paar möchtegernwissenschaftler ihren senf dazu geben und 2 oder 3 schlichter mit sanften worten es einfach nicht in den griff kriegen dieser meute einhalt zu gebieten....
> 
> naja wenigstens sitz ich bei diesem spektakel in der ersten reihe


Da kannst Du am Besten etwas lernen und mitnehmen. 
Nah am Anschauungsunterreicht zu sein,heißt immer auch interessiert zu sein.

ICH glaue eher, dass der gegenseitige Austausch mit Respekt und Achtung für viele Menschen hilfreich ist, um nachher sagen zu können, der BimmBamm, der Benji, der Scrätcher, die Lillyan, die Deanne, der Bloodletting etc. ... die haben vielleicht manchmal komische Ansichten, die ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, aber ich achte und respektiere ihn, weil er hat mir persönlich nix getan und für seine komischen Ansicht kann man ja nix, die habe ich ja selber und früher waren die wohl bei den meisten ganz anders, weil sie sich entwickeln.

Hier sind ganz viele jüngere Menschen unterwegs.
Manche empfinde ich für Ihr Alter schon sehr weit.
Manch Ältere hinken ab und an zurück.

Das ist meine persönliche Sichtweise, aus meinem inneren Gefängnis, wie es in diesem Thrad vor ein paar Seiten gesagt wurde.

Das ich und alle anderen nicht alles wissen, dass führt bei mir und sicherlich auch bei vielen anderen zu Demut und Toleranz in vielen Bereichen.
Die Toleranzgrenze ist sicherlich erreicht, wenn es beleidigend, herabwürdig, diffamierend, vorführend, schadent, etc. gegenüber einem anderen wird.
Dann wird man als Mensch dem anderen auf sein Fehlverhalten sicherlich gebührlich und mit Nachdruck hinweisen und ihm seine Grenzen aufzeigen und ihn in seine Schranken verweisen.



Cørradø schrieb:


> ...die besten, wichtigsten und für alle Seiten lehrreichsten Passagen dieser Diskussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das sehe ich auch so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Objektiv und dem Versuch der Erklärung von Entstehung von Relegionen auf der Spur! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es sollte mehr Menschen gebe, die versuchen über den (ihren) Tellerrand hinaus(zu)blicken! ^^



Scrätcher schrieb:


> ...Bedenklich wäre es für mich in dem Moment, wo er nicht nur lobt sondern andere Menschen offen anspricht, sie überzeugen will, dass sie auch beitreten sollen.
> Und das hab ich bisher weder persönlich erfahren noch irgendwo anders von ihm gelesen.



Genau darum geht es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er darf von Gott reden und sich in der Öffentlichkeit freuen und von seinem Glauben erzählen.
Er ist ein Teil von ihm.

Andere dürfen von mir aus auch an das Spaghetti-Monster oder anderes glauben.
ICH für meinen Teil bin da sehr tolerant und weltoffen in dieser Hinsicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solange man Anderen Ihre eigene Sichtweise, Glauben, Relegion läßt und sie nicht versucht zu überzeugen, solange sehe in darin nichts verwerfliches. ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Da kannst Du am Besten etwas lernen und mitnehmen.
> Nah am Anschauungsunterreicht zu sein,heißt immer auch interessiert zu sein.


exakt aus dem grund bleib ich auch zudem find ich sämtliche teilnehmer dieser Diskussion als überaus symphatisch :>

edit: EIne frage hät ich jetzt noch an BimmBamm hat Benji jetzt die Homofrage für DICH ausreichen behandelt oder ist er wieder drumrumgeschifft


----------



## 11Raiden (30. September 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nein, ich suche auch nicht in jedem Gläubigen Menschen eine negative Seite, aber viele Gläubige tun dies im umgekehrten Sinne. Ich kenne den einen oder anderen Christen, der mir heute schon mit der ewigen Verdammnis droht, weil ich nicht jeden Sonntag in der Kirche sitze. Es gibt genug Menschen, die sich allein durch ihren Glauben zu etwas höherem berufen fühlen und meinen, andere missionieren zu müssen. Damit spreche ich übrigens niemanden hier persönlich an.
> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das aufgenommen wurde, aber ich hab nichts gegen Religiösität, solange sie jemanden nicht dazu motiviert, sich über andere erhaben zu fühlen.
> Nicht jeder, der nicht an das Göttliche glaubt, verspottet und verachtet religiöse Menschen.
> Mein Verständnis endet an dem Punkt, wo mir jemand einreden will, dass ein Leben ohne Gott weniger wert ist, als eines im Glaube. Solange man jedem Menschen ein glückliches Leben nach seinem Geschmack zugesteht und akzeptiert, dass er auf seine eigene Art und Weise zufrieden ist, ist alles in Ordnung.
> ...


Das es Irre, Verwirrte, Spinner gibt und geben wird, das ist wohl unumstößlich.
Die gibt es mit Relegion, Glauben und Weltansichten genauso, wie ohne.

Die Frage ist nicht,  ob man etwas, was man nicht versteht nicht ab und an zu schnell als solches deklariert. ^^

TOLERANZ für Andersgläubige ist unmittlebar ein wichtige Voraussetzung für friedfertiges Zusammenleben und Auseinandersetzen mit anderen Menschen.

ICH oute mich mal als Vegetarier und halte mich in diesem Punkt auch nicht für missionierend, weil ich weiß und aus eigenen Erfahrungen gelernt habe, dass jeder Mensch sein ihm eigene Erfahrungen macht und sein ihm eigenen Schlüsse daraus zieht.

Ich sehe es nicht als das Non-Plus-ultra an, wenn wir alle das gleiche machen, denken und fühlen, weil darauf würde Einheitsbrei hinauslaufen und ein jeder von uns verliert (zumindest ein Stückweit) seine Identität und seine Seele, also sollten wir lieber froh sein, dass wir so ein bunter HAUFEN sind und wenn wir wollen mehr an der Andersheit erfreuen, anstatt Gleichsinn und -macherei einzufordern.

Nicht das, dass jemand bewußt und öffentlich gefordert hat, aber das ist es doch wenn man andere Meinungen ablehnt und seine eigen für das einzig wahre hält, oder? ^^



LordofDemons schrieb:


> wir sollten den thread umbennen benji und sein glaube, fanatismus oder .... naja


Und da bist Du, in meinen AUGEN, über das Zeil hinausgeschossen.

Genauso gut können wir bei DIR den Zusatz hat Bann-Parnoia streichen und Spamer von Dienst hineinschrieben (lassen)

Das war in, für mich, unpassend und beleidigend.

Vielleicht denkst Du mal drüber nach, ob Du das gut finden würdest, wenn Du wegen Deiner Liebe zur Musik und/oder eine BAND von einem Anderem in Forum in diese Art und weise aufgezogen werden würdest, wobei ich persönlich zwischen Glauben und Musik (liebhaben) noch einen immensen Unterschied sehe.

Es geht nur darum Dir mal aufzuzeigen, wie Du Dich fühlen würdest, wenn jemand sich über Dich so oder ähnlich auslassen würde.


----------



## shadow24 (30. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> FÜR mich ist Relegion ein Ursprung, also der Entstehungspunkt, wo ein Samen von hohen Gedankengut zu damaligen Zeiten gepflanzt und kultiviert wurde.
> DIESES GEdankengut wurde von der Mehrheit einer Gemeinschaft las gut und stimmig für alle befunden.
> 
> Woher kommen die Unterschiede in Relegionen?
> ...


hi Raiden,also ich finde deine Ansichten ja grundsätzlich nicht ganz verkehrt,aber sie scheinen mir immer etwas romantisch/christlich verklärt zu sein.klar steckt da ein Körnchen Wahrheit drin wie du es erklärst,aber grundsätzlich seh ich Religion als Form einer frühen Gestzgebung an,die sich die Oberen,weisen Leute zu Nutze gemacht haben um das niedere/dumme Volk klein zu halten.wo z.B.ein normales Strafmass aus frühen Gestzen versagte da zog das Urteil eines "gerechten Gottes". in einem chaotischen Zeitalter erkannten die Gelehrten muss mit strenger Hand regiert werden.und damit das Volk nicht revoltiert wurde an der abergläubischen/christlichen Schraube gedreht,um das Volk in Schach zu halten.das Volk wurde bewusst dumm gehalten,damit sie ja nicht "Gottes Gebote" in Frage stellen sollten und bis zum Zeitaltzer der Aufklärung hat das Volk hohe Abgaben an die Kirche geliefert,damit sie nicht in der Hölle schmoren mussten...
noch im 19.Jahrhundert prägte Marx ein Zitat:Religion ist das Opium des Volkes...
das soll nicht heissen das ich Glaube anprangere,im Ggegenteil,ich wünsche mir persönlich schon das die Menschen nach den Geboten leben sollten,aber man sollte schon mit offenen Augen durchs Leben schreiten,denn sooo lange hat das einfache Volk noch nicht die Möglichkeiten das von "oben oder von Gott gegebene" in Frage zu stellen...


----------



## 11Raiden (30. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich! Das deutsche Volk hat die geeigneten Volksvertreter gewählt: "Jeder für sich, dem Nächsten den Ellenbogen ins Gesicht!"


Ich hoffe nicht!
Aber Befürchtungen, dass nicht alle Ihre Wahl vollständig durchdacht haben, die habe ich schon. ^^



Lillyan schrieb:


> Und nochmal: Ich sehe, dass Benji ein guter Mensch ist der gerne gutes tut... und ich gönne es ihm von Herzen. Trotzdem finde ich es übertrieben, dass er meist sehr "bibelgebunden" schreibt, seine Gemeinschaft immer wieder lobt und unangenehme Themen wegfallen läßt. Bei einigen Themen interessiert mich einfach seine Haltung und seine Begründung... und am liebsten mit eigenen Worten und Gedanken und nichts aus der Bibel gelerntes.



Interesse an seine Mitmenschen und Ihre Ansichten ist, in meinen Augen, ein schöner Charakterzug! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Jetzt fällts mir erst auf! Hey Lilly? Hast du ein neues Avatarbild? Schick!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich empfand das andere als schöner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Katze die an den Kopf und besonders den Ohren brennt.
Mir sträuben sich da fast die NACKENHAARE hoch. ^^



dragon1 schrieb:


> Nein nein, ich bin mir sicher wir wuerden uns im rl gut verstehen, aber der post von dir war halt der gipfel der scheinheiligkeit^^
> 
> Hoffe habe dich mit dem Post nicht verletzt, wenn doch entschuldigung.


Toll!
Noch mehr Achtsamkeit und Respekt in dem Umgang mit seinem Mitmenschen!
ICH freue mich, wie ein Schneekönig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon könne sich einige ältere Herrschaften eine Scheibe abschneiden! ^^
Der Klügere gibt nach. *hüstel*


----------



## Manowar (30. September 2009)

Ich halte mich mal aus dem Religionsteil heraus,Bimmbamm kann sich eh besser artikulieren als ich und vertritt zu 90% meine Meinung :>

Eines mag ich aber noch geklärt haben (hatte die letzten Tage nicht so die Zeit) :
Es ging um Mord,vergewaltigung,whatever:



Manowår schrieb:


> Da mag ich aber jetzt schon wissen,wie ein religiöser Mensch reagiert.
> 
> Ich würde diese Person foltern..ich würde ihn sogar weiter ernähren, um ihn danach weiter foltern zu können.
> 
> Und ein Christ stellt sich dann allen ernstes dahin und sagt "Das geschah nach Gottes Plan" ,vergibt dieser Person -wenn sie ein paar Tränen vergießt- und die Welt ist wieder gut?





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Sooooo! Wie war das nochmal? Wir wollten uns über MENSCHLICHKEIT unterhalten? Da frag ich mich... mit wem.....



Echt?Ist das so?
Sag mir doch bitte,was du mit solchen "Menschen" machen willst.
Resozialisieren? Am Arsch.
Mit Alkoholikern,Drogenkranken etc wird doch genau das selbe gemacht.
Zuerst sind die trocken und sobald sie einen Tropfen Alkohol auf der Zunge hatten, sind sie wieder süchtig.

Willst du einen "ehemaligen" Kinderschänder frei rumlaufen lassen, bis er zufällig wieder nen Kinderarsc* in der Hand hält?
Der arme Mann wird ja nichtmal richtig bestraft, weil er "Psychisch Unzurechnungsfähig" ist.


----------



## 11Raiden (30. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Jetzt fällts mir erst auf! Hey Lilly? Hast du ein neues Avatarbild? Schick!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich empfand das andere als schöner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Katze die an den Kopf und besonders den Ohren brennt.
Mir sträuben sich da fast die NACKENHAARE hoch. ^^



Apostasy schrieb:


> Sry aber ich halte das ehrlich gesagt eher für erschreckend. Es macht für mich doch einen großen Unterschied, wenn ein Jugendlicher, der sich seiner selbst bewusst ist und eigene Entscheidungen fällen kann als wenn einem Kind das von klein auf eingetrichtert wird. Das Kind hatte somit keine eigene Wahl sich selbst zu entfalten. Es macht einen Unterschied, ob man es seinem Kind nahe bringt oder aber dazu bringt diese Religion als seine eigene zu erkennen. Wir werden eigentlich alle in unsere Religion hineingeboren, getauft ohne selbst darüber entscheiden zu dürfen ob wir diese denn für uns selbst gewählt hätten.


Kinder und junge Menschen sind sicher beeinflußbar und begeisterungsfähiger.
Warum?
Weil sie (noch) nicht keine (vollkommene) eigene Meinung haben und ein eigenes (selbst-) Bild haben.

Ich und meine Frau stellen es  unseren Kindern frei, wenn sie älter sind selbst zu wählen, welche GLAUBEN sie leben wollen.

Meine Frau ist in der ev. Kirche erst spät (mit ca 15 JAHREN) eingetreten.
Ich bin mit ca. 25 Jahren ausgetreten aus der ev. Kirche. 

Menschen sind verschieden, dafür sollte eigentlich ein jeder Verständnis haben. ^^





LordofDemons schrieb:


> ..
> edit: das mit dem besaufen mein ich übrigens nie so ich lebe nahezu das ganze jahr antialkoholisch bzw. höchstens mal ein glas met (bin meistens freiwillig fahrer)..
> ..(man sollte diesen thread wirklcih umbenennen mit dem ursprünglichen thema hat das wirklich gar nichts mehr zu tun)
> edit3: egal wie sehr ichs auch vertuschen möchte deine beleidigung hat mich irgendwie ausm konzept gebracht :/ ich möchte mich hiermit in aller form entschuldigen für meine vergehn im thread, guten abend!


Guter Ansatz!

Ich finde auch wir solten langsam zu dem Kern des Inhaltes dieses threads zurückkommen, darauf habe ich auch schon auf ca. Seite 17 hingewiesen. ^^

Ein Entschuldigung!
TOLL!

LoD Du machst Dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Herrlich dieser Thread.*Popcorn Mampf*
> 
> btw ich höre jede erdenkliche Musik von Rap/Hip Hop/RnB bis Metal.
> Gehöre also keiner Szene an.


JA!
Das Thema kommt wieder!
Es läßt sich nicht ins Abseits drängen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Juhu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (30. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich merke, dass hier viele User eine Antwort von mir erwarten. Aber warum denn? Ich bin 16! Der Ruf unserer Generation ist miserabel. Die meisten News / Zeitungsartikel, die Jugendliche erwähnt, sind negativ behaftet. Sie verprügel Menschen an Bahnhöfen, betrinken sich, mobben die Schwächeren , die sich weder Physisch noch Psychisch zur Wehr setzen können.
> Ich bin echt nicht stolz drauf, 16 zu sein.
> Trotzdem sind es die Jugendlichen/Kinder, die anfangen weiter zu denken, als so viele andere Erwachsene, die sich ihr goldenes Käfig gebaut haben. Sie wagen es, sich ziele zu setzen, die ihnen zu diesem Zeitpunkt unerreichbar erschien. Viele Menschen versuchten  es ihnen auszureden. ja, sie haben eine beträchtliche Anzahl von Willen gebrochen. Aber schliesslich haben sich einige nicht gebeugt und an ihre Visionen festgehalten.
> ...


Lieber Benji,

Du weißt ich respektiere Dich und achte Dich so, wie Du bist. *happy*

Auch ich habe mich durch 3 Seiten gekämpft.
Warum machen wir das?
Weil wir dieses Forum und sicherlich so manch einen hier lieben und wertschätzen und auch bei unangenehmere Zeitgenossen ab und an mal etwas sehen, was uns gefällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das macht uns sicherlich Hoffnung, das es viel mehr Menschen mit Werten, Moral ;ethik, Gesinnung, Glauben, (Nächsten-) Liebe gibt, als wir uns das vorstellen (können).

ICH schätze Dich trotz all Deiner Schwächen sehr.
ICH sehe Deine Stärken und Dein Alter.

Ich sehe Dich losgelöst von Deinem Glauben, weil mir egal ist, wie jemand zu seiner Einstellungen, Gesinnung, Glauben, Ansichten kommt, sondern was er daraus macht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bist für mich ein Lichtblick und das meine ich genauso.
Wieviele Menschen Deines Alters kennst Du, die genauso wie Du andere nicht verurteilt wegen Ihrer Aussagen.

Du sagt Du warts beim LESEN fröhlich, traurig und hast auch laut gelacht.
Genau darum geht es, das man an seine Emotionen rankommt und sich auf ein Fühlen einläßt.
Mir ging es ähnlich, ob versuche eher Wut und ähnliche Gefühle zu meiden, so sind auch mir sie nicht gänzlich unbekannt.

Das sich ein Mensch aus einem Gefühl aber wieder fängt und zur Besinnung kommt, und das in Deinem Alter, ist wahrlich eine Kunst, in meinen AUGEN! ^^

Warum erwarten sie eine Antwort von Dir?
Nun Du bist sicherlich in Ihren Augen ein neuer Messias, aber Du hast etwas an Dir was manche in Ihrem ganzen Leben nicht haben.
Charisma!
Ausstrahlung!
Deine Taten sprechen für sich, auch wenn Du sie als Mensch nicht 24/7 vollbringst, so machst Du mehr in Deinem Leben Gutes, als so manch anderer.

Viele interessiert wohl, wie man in so jungen Jahren so weit auf seinem (Lebens-) Weg kommt.
Andere sind Zweifler und wieder andere verstehen Deinen Glauben nich und/oder Deine Gemeinschaft ICF, die anscheinend etwas komisch beäugt wird.

Du bist halt einer, der nicht negativ, sonde eher positiv auffällt und weil das so selten ist, sind viele wohl verwirrt und wollen vielleicht auch schauen, wo Dein Geheimnis und/oder Deine Schattenseiten sind, weil sie soviel Licht nicht ertragen können.

Du hast keinen Hochmut und da habe ich auch keine Sorge.
Durch das Aufzeigen von Deinen Dir bekannten Schwächen machst Du Dich menschlich und wirst greifbarer und glaubhafter und vertrauter für sicherlich viele, die hier lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte Dich nicht über den grünen Klee oben und doch möchte Dir aufzeigen, dass ich Deine Lebensweise, Gesinnung, Glauben, Einsatz, (Nächsten-) Liebe und vor allem in Deinem Alter bemerkenswert finde.

Davor Hut ab und da Capo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*verneigt sein Haupt vor wahrer Größe*

Den Satz von Walt Dinsey empfinde ich als sehr treffend!
Ich glaube auch Terry Pratchet (Geschichten von der Scheibenwelt) hat sich davon inspirieren lassen oder ist selbst zu derselben Auffassung gekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Antwort auf die Frage der Homosexualität und wie Du damit umgehst empfinde ich für Dein Alter als sehr weit entwickelt.

ICh kenne keinen anderen 16-Jährigen Jungen, der mir so aus dem HERZEN gesprochen hätte, wie Du es vollbracht hast!  *happy*

Das Gleichniss mit Jesus und Deine persönliche liebevolle und gut gemeinte ANTOWRT AN BIMMBAMM, wo Du ihm die HAND reichst...HAMMER...

Das erinnert mich an das Bild (Leonardo da vinci?) Mit den zwei Händen, die nacheinander streben, bzw. den einem liegenden MANN und die eine Hand die von etwas gehobener Position kommt.

ICH bekomme da fast eine Gänshaut, weil ist nicht das der heilige Gral (Bild, Siloutte von zwei gescihter von der Seite und gleichzeit ist ein Kelch zwischen ihnen erkennbar)?
Der aufrichtige, ehrliche Blick zu dem anderem?
Der konstrutike und liebevolle Austausch?
Das Zugewandsein?

Stand nicht in dem Eingang des Orkals von Delphi "Mensch erkenne Dich selbst?
Und stand nicht im inneren weniger bekannt an einem Stein "..und Du erkennst Gott"?

Für einen Jungen in Deinem Alter, ich kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen hast Du sehr gute Ansätze und eine bemerkenswerte Gesinnung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine ANGST!
ICH halte Dich nicht für den neuen Jesus Christus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ihn als Vorbild zu haben ist sicherlich nicht das Verkehrteste auf der Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gott vergibt.
Deine Gottesliebe und das betse aus Deine Anlagen aus Dankbarkeit für Gott (zu) machen (zu wollen).

Das ist sicherlich nicht der schlechteste (Lebens-) Weg! ^^

Das Gleichniss vom verlorsen Sohn..HERRLICH!
Sind wir nicht alle Gottes Kinder?
Gibt so eine Aussage nicht Trost?
MACHT sie das Leben nicht erträglich(er)?

Jeder kann dies mit dem Kopf und/oder mit dem Herzen lesen.
Sollten diese beide Instanzen sich uneinig sein, so hört bitte auf Euer Herz. *happy*

Scrätcher lobt Dich.
Das tut er zu recht, weil ihm auch kein Junge Deines Alters untergekommen ist, der so eine Weltsicht und Ansichten hat, sowie sein Leben so dem Guten verschrieben hat.

Du machst Hoffnung!
Mir zumindest, das nicht Hopfen und Malz für unsere (gemeinsame) Zukunft verloren ist. ^^

ICH habe ca mit Schreiben bis hier 240 Minuten gebraucht, also scheint es mit wichtig zu sein. ^^

PS: BENJI versuch mit weniger Smily zu machen, weil ich meine schon rausnehmen mußte ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (30. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Echt?Ist das so?



Es war eine rethorische Frage. Wie man über Menschlichkeit reden will wenn man versucht jemanden seines Glaubens wegen von vorne herein schlecht zu machen. Da geht es nichtmal um den religiösen Glauben sondern um jegliche Art von Glauben. Wissenschaftler glauben z.B. in erster Linie nur an das, was man auch beweisen kann. Alles andere ist für sie erstmal Unsinn. Vegetarier sind der Meinung, dass man Tiere nicht töten sollte um sie zu essen. Auch eine Form von Glauben.

Mir ging es bei dem Wort "Menschlichkeit" erstmal darum, dass man sein Gegenüber mit Respekt behandelt. Sachlich diskutiert und eben nicht persönlich angreift. 

Du kannst gern mal bei "Wiki" Menschlichkeit nachlesen. 

Es wird in diesem Thread wieder sachlich diskutiert ohne jemand direkt anzugreifen. Somit hab ich mein Ziel erreicht und ziehe mich aus der Diskussion in diesem Thread offiziell zurück. Weitere Fragen die ihr hier an mich richtet könnt ihr euch sparen ich werde zu 99 % nicht darauf eingehen.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

muss sagen das ich benjis einstellung auch sehr bewundernswert finde und vor allem das er mit 16 jahren sich über solche dinge gedanken macht ist unglaublich ich hab mich mit 16 noch nciht annähernd mit solchen dingen beschäftigt also von daher

hut ab vorm dampfschiff


----------



## Manowar (30. September 2009)

Wo auch immer jetzt die Antwort steckt..


----------



## Scrätcher (30. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wo auch immer jetzt die Antwort steckt..



Du brauchst ein Beispiel?



Manowår schrieb:


> ....
> *Ich würde* diese Person foltern..ich würde ihn sogar weiter ernähren, um ihn danach weiter foltern zu können.
> .....



Wiki sagt:

 "Umsetzung humanitärer Grundsätze [Bearbeiten]

Der Gedanke der Humanität umfasst die prinzipielle Gleichheit aller Menschen jeder Herkunft und jeden Geschlechtes, *die allgemeine Menschenwürde* und den Pazifismus (die Ablehnung des Angriffskrieges). Im weiteren Sinn beinhaltet Humanität auch religiöse und politische *Toleranz und Achtung vor dem Mitmenschen* und seinen Überzeugungen, im weiteren Sinn dann übertragen auch auf die menschliche Achtung vor Tieren und den menschenwürdigen, achtsamen und schützenden Umgang mit der Natur im allgemeinen."

Scratcher -> Ende


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

dann bin ich ja voll der Unmensch 

naja ich kann damit leben...


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

Ha dann sind wir ja eigendlich ALLE richtige Unmenschen oder würde einer von euch eine rechtsradikale/linksradikale Einstellung tolerieren.
Oder allgemein eine rassistische Einstellung?
Also auf irgend eine Weise ist ja wenn wir eine Meinung haben eine entgegengestzte Meinung zu unserer für uns nicht richtig,wir lassen sie zwar zu aber wirklich tolerieren tun wir sie nicht.


----------



## 11Raiden (30. September 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hi Raiden,also ich finde deine Ansichten ja grundsätzlich nicht ganz verkehrt,aber sie scheinen mir immer etwas romantisch/christlich verklärt zu sein.klar steckt da ein Körnchen Wahrheit drin wie du es erklärst,aber grundsätzlich seh ich Religion als Form einer frühen Gestzgebung an,die sich die Oberen,weisen Leute zu Nutze gemacht haben um das niedere/dumme Volk klein zu halten.wo z.B.ein normales Strafmass aus frühen Gestzen versagte da zog das Urteil eines "gerechten Gottes". in einem chaotischen Zeitalter erkannten die Gelehrten muss mit strenger Hand regiert werden.und damit das Volk nicht revoltiert wurde an der abergläubischen/christlichen Schraube gedreht,um das Volk in Schach zu halten.das Volk wurde bewusst dumm gehalten,damit sie ja nicht "Gottes Gebote" in Frage stellen sollten und bis zum Zeitaltzer der Aufklärung hat das Volk hohe Abgaben an die Kirche geliefert,damit sie nicht in der Hölle schmoren mussten...
> noch im 19.Jahrhundert prägte Marx ein Zitat:Religion ist das Opium des Volkes...
> das soll nicht heissen das ich Glaube anprangere,im Ggegenteil,ich wünsche mir persönlich schon das die Menschen nach den Geboten leben sollten,aber man sollte schon mit offenen Augen durchs Leben schreiten,denn sooo lange hat das einfache Volk noch nicht die Möglichkeiten das von "oben oder von Gott gegebene" in Frage zu stellen...


Hi Shadow24!
Du Schattenmann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast Du alle Politiker in deinem Kabinett zusammenbekommen? ^^

ICH bin nicht (mehr) in der Kirche, etwas(!) mit ev. Gedankengut erzogen worden, romantisch (sicherlich!), habe (Nächsten-) Liebe (christlich) für meine Mitmenschen.

Ich kann Deiner Argunmentation folgen.

Durch Erfahrungen in meinem Leben, auf die ich nicht weiter eingehen werde (in einem so anonymen Forum) , habe ich für mich die Erkenntnis ja sogar die Gewißheit, es gibt mehr.

ICH würde das nicht zwingend Gott nennen (wollen), auch nicht Universum, Schicksal, Kosmos oder anders.
ICH kann das nicht in Worte fassen.

Es ist nicht unbedingt zwingend der Kirchengott, doch auch da steckt so manche Wahrheit drin.
Am besten sage ich Gott ist alles-was-ist und man kann Gott überall finden.

ICH würde das Wort Gott nicht überbewerten wollen.
Ferner möchte ich mal kurz eine Nebenfrage aufwerfen.

Warum sind so viele Menschen nach irgendwas süchtig?
Sind sie auf der Suche?
Wenn ja nach was?
Suchen sie sich selbst?
Suchen sie Gott?
Wenn ja wie kommt man da hin?

Das sind doch mal Fragen über die man Nachdenken kann, wenn man mag und will! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu MARKS(?) und dem Opium des Volkes bringe ich auch mal einen.

Was brauchen die Menschen?
Zu Zeiten des römsichen Reiches sagte man Brot und Spiele und erfand die Arena, Gladiatorenkämpfe, wilde Tiere, Menschenhinrichtungen.

Ja die Zeit war grausam damals. ^^

Was anderes sind den Pc-Spiele, Fußball und andere Spiele?
Nicht falsch verstehen ich mag Spiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICH kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es manchen MEnschen in gewichtiger und mächtiger Position ganz recht ist, das die allgemeinheit nicht seine (vollen) Potentiale nutzt und sich mal (wieder) mehr Gedanken über sich sein LEBEN, seine Zufriedenheit und die Vorgaben der Regierung (Zwangsimpfungen, Internetzensur + Überwachung wegen Kindermißbrauchvorwand etc. ..) macht.

Die Franzosen, dessen Namenstitel ich als Vornamen habe zeigen eher, dass sie als Masse sich nicht alles Gefallen lassen (Revolutionen im Mittelalter und auf der Straße gehen mit Autos brennen und Kämpfe mit Polizei, Militär) so wie wir Kadavaer Gehormsam geprägten Deutschen. ^^

Anscheinend geht es uns noch zu gut.
Doch die Zeiten könnten sich schnell ändern. ^^


Frank heißt frei(heit) (ungebunden) etc. ...
Also machen wir uns hier auch mal ein Frank RECH!

Auf das sich mehr Gedanken machen und gut mit sich und Ihrer Umwelt umgehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(heißt nicht sich alles Gefallen lassen, immer wegschauen, zu nix ne Meinung haben und nicht seinen Standpunkt haben und sich nicht wehren dürfen)

Frank


----------



## Cørradø (30. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ha dann sind wir ja eigendlich ALLE richtige Unmenschen oder würde einer von euch eine rechtsradikale/linksradikale Einstellung tolerieren.
> Oder allgemein eine rassistische Einstellung?
> Also auf irgend eine Weise ist ja wenn wir eine Meinung haben eine entgegengestzte Meinung zu unserer für uns nicht richtig,wir lassen sie zwar zu aber wirklich tolerieren tun wir sie nicht.


Denk nochmal scharf nach... was haben die gemeinsam... und wieso findet "man" die für gewöhnlich so untöfte?.. vielleicht kommst von selbst drauf!
Willst doch nicht behaupten, dass du die kacke findest nur weil "man" es halt so macht oder andere das sagen!?


----------



## Manowar (30. September 2009)

Also auch einer der gern Kinderschänder rumlaufen lassen will.
Gott zum Gruße..


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

was uns auch intolerant macht und intoleranz der anfang allen übels ist wären wir aber tolerant würden wir intoleranz zulassen....


----------



## 11Raiden (30. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> muss sagen das ich benjis einstellung auch sehr bewundernswert finde und vor allem das er mit 16 jahren sich über solche dinge gedanken macht ist unglaublich ich hab mich mit 16 noch nciht annähernd mit solchen dingen beschäftigt also von daher
> hut ab vorm dampfschiff


DAS hebe ich mal als positive Aussage hervor.

Deine (wieder mal) angeleierte Diskussion über ein anderes strittges Off-Topic-Thema entziehe ich mich erstmal, weil ich muß auch mal arbeiten und kein Bock, alle Off-Topic-Themen in diesem Thread durchzukauen. ^^

Warst Du es nicht der sagte, wir sollten zum Thema zurückkommen? ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

genau so wie du auf seite 17 und hast dann doch mitgemacht 

wer ohne sünde und ohne makel ist der werfe den ersten stein raiden..


----------



## Cørradø (30. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was uns auch intolerant macht und intoleranz der anfang allen übels ist wären wir aber tolerant würden wir intoleranz zulassen....


Also vertrittst du doch eine christliche Grundhaltung, wenn du "Gnade", "Gleichbehandlung" für Intoleranz forderst, weil man niemanden anders behandeln sollte, als man selbst behandelt werden wollen würde?

Mir hätt's gereicht, wenn das gekommen wäre, was Kaga-chan gesagt hat. (Merci!)
Aber jetzt muss ich dich auch noch belehren, dass "wir" tolerante Gesellschaftsmitglieder eben NICHT die Leute, die uns nicht passen inhaftieren, foltern oder kategorisch ausrotten. Was Rassisten, Rechtsradikale und Linksextreme in der vergangenheit so praktiziert haben. Genau das unterscheidet "die Mitte" ja von den "extremen" Richtungen .
Von "zero tolerance" kann also kaum die Rede sein.

Oder hast du irgendwo in pinke Kapuzenmäntel gekleidete gestalten gesehen die hölzerne Ts (für 'T'oleranz) vor den Häusern der DVU-Parteivorsitzenden entzünden?

Toleranz für Intoleranz, die die Toleranz abschaffen will, einzufordern ist in meinen Augen paradox. Aber ich kann mich irren.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

nein nein warte corrado schalt n gang zurück.

Meine Güte.... ich will weder belehren noch sonstwas das war im Grunde nur ein Gedankengang von mir den ich hier reingeschrieben habe, ich bin weiß gott alles andere als tolerant und darf mich von daher auch über niemanden echauvieren.

Bitte siehs nicht als "Kritik" das war nur ein GEdankengang von mir mehr nicht.

edit: siehset corrado genau auf dieses Paradoxon wollte ich hinaus^^


----------



## Cørradø (30. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Bitte siehs nicht als "Kritik" das war nur ein GEdankengang von mir mehr nicht.
> 
> edit: siehset corrado genau auf dieses Paradoxon wollte ich hinaus^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tze... ich mach mir nur Sorgen um deinen Geisteszustand! Bei anderen lass ich das schon, da is der zug eh abgefahren... ^^

Wenn du auf sowas stehst (nicht wirklich paradox aber doch bisschen Futter für die Birne) :

_ Ein Kreter sagt: Alle Kreter sind Lügner. _


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

ich liebe es

und wo ich grad seh das scrätcher mitliest 

komm schon mach wieder mit *lieb guck*


----------



## Lillyan (30. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> [...]



Und du tust es schon wieder. Benji, ich finde deine Haltung in vielen Themenbereichen toll, dass du für deine Mitmenschen einstehst und ihnen helfen willst.... aber geht es nicht ohne Gott? Kannst du deine eigenen Gedanken nicht formulieren ohne auf die Bibel zurück zu greifen? Nimmst du bei jeder Frage die du hast und die dich beschäftigt die Bibel zur Hand oder fragst deinen Pastor des Vertrauens, was er darüber denkt?
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich finde deine Haltung gut.... ich habe nur manchmal den Eindruck, dass dir dabei das eigenständige Denken abhanden gekommen ist.



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die Auslegung entspricht der evangelikalen Tradition, auch in ethischen Fragen wie vorehelichem Geschlechtsverkehr oder Homosexualität nimmt die ICF eine konservative Position ein.


Stimmt es nun, was auf Wikipedia geschrieben steht? Wenn ja, wie äußert es sich? Gut, ihr steht nicht wie gewisse andere Gemeinden mit Plakaten auf der Straße und beleidigt Homosexuelle, aber gibt es welche in eurer Gemeinschaft? Würdet ihr sie aufnehmen?


----------



## skeggmikill (30. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Egal wie viel Bockmist wir auch bauen. Egal ob wir Homo sind oder nicht. Ja sogar egal, ob ich vorher einen Menschen umgebracht habe, ist Gott nicht soweit entfernt, als dass wir ihm nicht mehr dienen könnte. Als dass er uns nicht mehr vergeben könnte.Zum Schluss für die Statistik. Um die 3 Seiten Posts nachzulesen und diesen ultralangen Post zu schreiben, verwendetet ich 150 Minuten meines Lebens.



Sorry,wenn ich hier mal nur was raus picke. Ist damit hoffentlich nicht zu sehr aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Aber du nennst hier das homosexuell sein (oder meintest du Homo wie in Homo sapiens?) in einem Atemzug mit Bockmist bauen und Menschen umbringen, wofür man Gottes Vergebung benötigt. Damit setzt du das, in meinen Augen, gleich.

Tschuldigung, wenn das eventuell schonmal angesprochen wurde. Aber ich schaffe es nicht hier sämtliche seitenlangen Beiträge genau durch zu lesen.


----------



## Zonalar (30. September 2009)

Lillyan. Ich denke sehr wohl eigendständig. ich habe mir viele Gedanken über Religion und Glauben gemacht, und meine Gedankengänge geprüft, manivestiert, abgeändert, komplett verworfen. Ich habe sie verglichen, mit dem was der Pastor sagt. Und auch immer wieder überlegt, ist es eigendlich richtig, wenn ich so handle, wie es der Pastor uns empfiehlt? 
Und wenn ein Pastor bei uns predigt, tut er es mit Feuer und Eifer! Ich habe bei keiner anderen Kirche, soviel Feuer in den Augen gesehen! Die funkeln richtig!

Also. Ich nehme nicht gleich die Bibel zur Hand, oder frage gleich meinen Pastor, was er darüber denkt. ...Zudem ich meine Bibel verloren habe (>.<). Was ich hier schreibe ist nicht heruntergeleiert, auswendiggelernt oder abgelesen. 
Ich schreibe meine Meinung. 100-Prozentig.

Aber meine Meinung ist halt geprägt von meinem Umfeld, meiner Erziehung, ja auch wie ich aufgewachsen bin. Ich habe viel Gutes, sowie auch viel Schlechtes erlebt, und (auch) daraus meine Meinung gebildet.


Zum Wikipediaauszug. Es tut mir leid, aber ich verstehe die Fremdwörter in dieser Konstellation leider nicht wirklich :/ Ich lese sie zwar... versteh aber die aussage nicht (voll peinlich -.- Corrado! Du bist doch so klug! Erklärs mir)

Ich selbst könnte keinen in der Kirche namendlich nennen, der tatsächlich Homosexuell ist. Wenn ichs könnte, würde ich es natürlich nicht tun. Aber ich weiss, dass es auch Homosexuelle bei uns in der Kirche gibt. Aber ihnen wird die gleiche Akzeptanz und Toleranz entgegengebracht wie jedem anderen Menschen, der bei uns in die Kirche geht. Wir pflegen mit unseren Mitmenschen einen gute Beziehung und versuchen Zwistigkeiten, Streitereien zu lösen (wenn es sich um 2 spezifische Personen handelt, dann greift aber nicht gleich die ganze Kirche ein!). Irgendwie sind alle so freundlichh, fröhlich und aufgestellt! Aber man kann auch herauslesen, wer zum Beispiel einen schlechten Tag hatte, etwas bedrückt oder sich eingeengt fühlt. 

Unser Pfarrer hat eine Serie gemacht, bei der jede Woche über ein Thema gepredigt wird, dass von der Gemeinde bestimmt wird. Das allererste Thema mit den meisten Interessenten war: Homosexualität.

Das Gute daran ist, die Predigten werden aufgenommen und online gestellt^^ Man kann sie auf ITunes anhören und runterladen. Oder auf die Webseite gehen (jeder,d er googelt, sollte es finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), also kannst du dir selber ganz genau anhören, was unser Pfarrer (und auch ein Homosexueller aus der Gemeinde) zu sagen hatte und dir selbst eine Meinung bilden, wie "Wir" (Als die Geimende als solches) generell zu Homosexualität stehen.


Edit:





> Sorry,wenn ich hier mal nur was raus picke. Ist damit hoffentlich nicht zu sehr aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Aber du nennst hier das homosexuell sein (oder meintest du Homo wie in Homo sapiens?) in einem Atemzug mit Bockmist bauen und Menschen umbringen, wofür man Gottes Vergebung benötigt. Damit setzt du das, in meinen Augen, gleich.
> 
> Tschuldigung, wenn das eventuell schonmal angesprochen wurde. Aber ich schaffe es nicht hier sämtliche seitenlangen Beiträge genau durch zu lesen.





> Egal wie viel Bockmist wir auch bauen. Egal ob wir Homo sind oder nicht. Ja sogar egal, ob ich vorher einen Menschen umgebracht habe, ist Gott nicht soweit entfernt, als dass wir ihm nicht mehr dienen könnte. Als dass er uns nicht mehr vergeben könnte. Als dass er uns nicht mehr lieben würde.


Gut das du nachfragst! Nein, dass wollte ich so nicht ausdrücken.
 Ich wollte eher sagen, Gott kann uns verzeihen, selbst wenn wir jemanden umbringen. 
Gott ist uns nie unerreichbar, auch wenn wir 100 Mal in dieselbe alte Falle reinlaufen, von ihm davonrennen, halt Bockmist bauen. Wir können immer wieder zu ihm zurückkehren. 
Gott liebt dich auch wenn du Homo bist. 
Keine Sünde ist zu gross, als könnte Gott sie nicht Vergeben. Gott sieht dich nicht als ein Politiker, einen Laye, einen Homo oder einen Spielehasser. Er sieht uns als seine Kinder. Und egal welchen Weg wir in unserem Leben einschlagen, kann er nicht aufhören, uns zu lieben. 

Verständlicher? Was ich sagen wollte ist: Gottes Liebe ist für jeden Menschen gleich. Ich werde gleichfest geliebt die Herrn Müller von nebenan. Nur muss man wissen, dass Gottes Liebe "unerschöpflich" ist. Also hat es für jeden genug da ^^


----------



## Winipek (30. September 2009)

Rofl *Popcorn mampf*

Mir scheinen einige so weltfremd, dass man meinen könnt da sind Bewusstsein erweiternde Drogen im Spiel...

edit:
Das passt meiner Meinung nach ganz gut:


----------



## skeggmikill (30. September 2009)

Vielleicht hätte ich meine Frage deutlicher als solche äussern sollen, Benji. Bist Du der Meinung, dass Homosexualitet etwas ist, das Gottes Vergebung bedarf? Ich frage nach deiner Meinung und nicht nach dem Konsens in eurer Gemeinde.


----------



## Manowar (30. September 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte ich meine Frage deutlicher als solche äussern sollen, Benji. Bist Du der Meinung, dass Homosexualitet etwas ist, das Gottes Vergebung bedarf? Ich frage nach deiner Meinung und nicht nach dem Konsens in eurer Gemeinde.



Darauf bekommst du eh keine konkrete Antwort... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (30. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Lillyan. Ich denke sehr wohl eigendständig. ich habe mir viele Gedanken über Religion und Glauben gemacht, und meine Gedankengänge geprüft, manivestiert, abgeändert, komplett verworfen. Ich habe sie verglichen, mit dem was der Pastor sagt. Und auch immer wieder überlegt, ist es eigendlich richtig, wenn ich so handle, wie es der Pastor uns empfiehlt?
> Und wenn ein Pastor bei uns predigt, tut er es mit Feuer und Eifer! Ich habe bei keiner anderen Kirche, soviel Feuer in den Augen gesehen! Die funkeln richtig!



Erst sagst du, dü würdesr alles hinterfragen, was dein pastor sagt, im nächsten Satz schwärmst du wieder von der Überzeugungskraft deines Pastors, als würdest du ihm jedes einzelne Wort glauben.

Mir ist es eigentlich egal ob du jetzt in Gott glaubst, solange du dir noch eine eigene Meinung bildest, sobald du nur noch blind auf deinen Pastor hörst (was du wie du selbst sagst hoffentlich nicht machst), machst du dein Leben kaputt, denn dann läuft es schief.


----------



## Cørradø (30. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Zum Wikipediaauszug. Es tut mir leid, aber ich verstehe die Fremdwörter in dieser Konstellation leider nicht wirklich :/ Ich lese sie zwar... versteh aber die aussage nicht (voll peinlich -.- Corrado! Du bist doch so klug! Erklärs mir)


Muah, wenn du mir so schmeichelst... ^^
Der hier?


> Die Auslegung entspricht der evangelikalen Tradition, auch in ethischen Fragen wie vorehelichem Geschlechtsverkehr oder Homosexualität nimmt die ICF eine konservative Position ein.


Evangelikal = Bibeltreu (oft synonym für konservativ, pietistisch *lach*, wörtliche Interpretation der Bibel...)
ethisch = Normen, Werten, Handlungsempfehlungen folgend (Ethik befasst sich damit, wie Verhaltensweisen "sein sollten" ... "man sollte nicht intolerant sein" (gell LoD))
konservativ = so lange gegen etwas neues sein, bis sich das "neue" als besser herausgestellt hat ^^

Um was auch immer es ging... die Passage sagt, dass die ICF ins "rechte" Lager der christlichen Kirchen gehört, zu den Traditionalisten, die die Bibel beim Wort nehmen usw. also dem nahe kommt, was in der Öffentlichkeit als fundamentalistisch angesehen und deshalb zurecht abgelehnt wird.


----------



## Zonalar (30. September 2009)

Ich habs editiert. Aber ich glaube, ich sollte hier noch was hinzufügen.

Ich sehe Homosexualität nicht direkt als Sünde an (dieses Wort gefällt mir nicht :/ Denn viele Menschen interpretieren es anders). Es ist aber nichts von Gott gegebenes. Ich tolleriere Menschen, die halt "Homosexuell" sind, ja ich kann sie und ihre Einstellung respektieren. 
Aber. Gott hat uns als Mann und Frau geschaffen. Nicht als Mann und Mann. Unsere Liebe, die wir zu unseren Lebenspartnern (des anderen Geschlechts) pflegen, sollte nicht die gleiche sein, die man zu Männerfreundschaften pflegt.
Ich selbst kann nicht verstehen, warum es überhapt Homosexualität auf der Welt gibt. Ich kann es mir noch nicht schlüssig erklären. Dass es "genetisch veranlagt" ist, halte ich vollkommenen Quatsch seitens der Wissensschaft, die ihre Meinung in 5 Jahren wieder komplett anders aussehen wird.
Ich glaube eher, dass es aus einer ungesunden Beziehung, oder sogar einer fehlenden Beziehung zu seinem Vater herrührt. Also, dass man als Kind das Gefühl hatte, man kann nichts und man ist nichts. Man tauge zu nichts. Anstatt von ihm zu hören, wie sehr er ihn liebe und dass er sein Potenzial sieht. Dass dieser kleiner Junge zu einem grossen Mann heranwachsen wird. 
Oder ihnen fehlte halt diese Beziehung ganz. Vllt weil der Vater abgehauen war. Weil er sich scheiden liess oder weil er sogar Suizid begangen hatte. Dies sind traumatische Erlebnisse, die vorallem in der Kindheit zu grossen Schäden führt.
 Der "Mann", der in jedem Jungen schlummert, muss vom Vater her erweckt werden, sodass aus ihm auch ein richtiger Mann werden kann! 
Homosexualität hört sich eher nach den versuch der Gesellschaft an, die Männer zu verweiblichen. Männer sollte gefühlsvoll sein, lieb und nett, BERECHENBAR und gehorsam. DAS IST ABER NICHT DIE NATUR EINES MANNES! Ein Mann möchte doch Frei sein, Er möchte sich nicht verstecken sondern ein Abenteuer erleben! Natürlich möchte ein Mann auch eine Prinzessin retten.  und ihr Herz gewinnen.

Es gibt Mädchen und Jungen. Mann sollte die Jungen zu Männer erziehen und die Mädchen zu Frauen. Nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Deanne (30. September 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte ich meine Frage deutlicher als solche äussern sollen, Benji. Bist Du der Meinung, dass Homosexualitet etwas ist, das Gottes Vergebung bedarf? Ich frage nach deiner Meinung und nicht nach dem Konsens in eurer Gemeinde.



Das frage ich mich auch. Benji, du sagst, dass Gott bereit ist, jede Sünde zu vergeben, nicht wahr? Das liest sich für mich so, als wäre Homosexualität eine Sünde. 
Muss man eine Sünde nicht bewusst begehen? Kann etwas, dass in der Persönlichkeit eines Menschen liegt, eine Sünde sein? Ist Blindheit eine Sünde? Sind blonde Haare eine Sünde? Das ist vielleicht ein blöder Vergleich, aber niemand sucht sich seine sexuelle Gesinnung aus.
Wenn ich in einem protestantischen Kirchenblatt lese, dass der christliche Mensch nie müde werden darf, Sünden zu erkennen und an den Pranger zu stellen, wird mir schlecht. 
Vor allem, wenn Homosexualität ausdrücklich als eine dieser Sünden angesehen wird.

Sorry, aber wenn ich diesen Mist von wegen "kein richtiger Mann" lese und dann mitbekomme, dass gefühlsbestimmte und nette Männer für dich weniger maskulin sind, finde ich das so nicht in Ordnung. Was macht für dich einen richtigen Mann aus? Es soll auch schwule Männer geben, die ein gutes Verhältnis zu ihren Vätern haben und nicht traumatisiert sind. 
Und das Vorurteil, dass jeder Schwule verweichlicht ist und sich weder für Männerabende, noch für Fussball interessiert, ist genauso falsch. Homosexualität ist doch kein Virus, den eine "verweiblichte" Gesellschaft geschaffen hat, um den Mann zu unterwerfen. 

Hast du überhaupt schon mal Kontakt mit Schwulen oder Lesben gehabt? Ich habe selbst schon viele Homosexuelle kennengelernt und bin mit einigen sehr gut befreundet, da platzt mir die Hutschnur, wenn ich manche der Kommentare hier lese.

Ich will dich nicht angreifen und ich akzeptiere deine religiösen Ansichten, wenn ich sie auch nicht teile, aber ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, dass es dir an Akzeptanz fehlt. 
Jeder Mensch ist anders und jeder lebt sein Leben, wie er es für richtig hält. Also warum muss man versuchen, Lebenseinstellungen wissenschaftlich oder psychologisch zu erklären? Kann man nicht einfach sagen: "Du bist, wie du bist und das ist gut so"?

Ich bin kein Freund von Pathos, aber warum kann man nicht akzeptieren, dass ein Prinz nicht immer nur die Prinzessin retten muss, sondern vielleicht lieber einen anderen Prinzen auf sein Pferd hieft?


----------



## Winipek (30. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> [...] Es ist aber nichts von Gott gegebenes. [...]


??? Das wiederspricht doch schon der kirchlichen Einstellung...

Zum Rest fehlen mir einfach die Worte ...
"Jede Zelle meines Körpers *summ*


----------



## Pente (30. September 2009)

Ohne jemandem zu Nahe treten zu wollen aber das ist hier definitiv das falsche Forum um für religiöse oder politische Ansichten zu "werben". Politik und Religion rufen oft sehr erbitterte Diskussionen hervor die nicht nur absolut garnichts mit einer Online-Rollenspiel Seite zu tun haben sondern meistens auch durch mangelnde Aktzeptanz und Tolleranz glänzen. 

In diesem Sinne ist die Religions-Diskussion hiermit beendet. Ihr könnt euch selbstverständlich per PM austauschen nichts desto trotz ist dies weder ein Thread der explizit dieser Diskussion dient noch halte ich es für besonders sinnvoll hier nun darüber in diesem Maße zu diskutieren.

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis.


----------



## Zonalar (30. September 2009)

...ich glaube ich werde gerade komplett missverstanden...


----------



## skeggmikill (30. September 2009)

Wenn ich richtig lese, steht hier als Rubrik "Gott&DieWelt"! Also was ist daran falsch, über Religion hier zu diskutieren?! Ihr Moeratoren seid euch wohl auch nicht immer einig. Lillyan war sehr interessiert an dem Thema hier. Und behaupte nicht, dass hier Leute beleidigt oder angegriffen werden!


----------



## 11Raiden (30. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> genau so wie du auf seite 17 und hast dann doch mitgemacht
> 
> wer ohne sünde und ohne makel ist der werfe den ersten stein raiden..


*schmunzelt*

Das stimmt, aber ich habe erst heut morgen von 6 Uhr bis ca. 10 Uhr die 3 Seiten aufholen können.  ^^



Cørradø schrieb:


> Oder hast du irgendwo in pinke Kapuzenmäntel gekleidete gestalten gesehen die hölzerne Ts (für 'T'oleranz) vor den Häusern der DVU-Parteivorsitzenden entzünden?
> Toleranz für Intoleranz, die die Toleranz abschaffen will, einzufordern ist in meinen Augen paradox. Aber ich kann mich irren.



*Lacht bei der Vorstellung*



Winipek schrieb:


> Rofl *Popcorn mampf*
> Mir scheinen einige so weltfremd, dass man meinen könnt da sind Bewusstsein erweiternde Drogen im Spiel...
> edit:
> Das passt meiner Meinung nach ganz gut:


Nun ist nur die Frage welche Gruppe Du meinst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> ... Gottes Liebe ist für jeden Menschen gleich. Ich werde gleichfest geliebt die Herrn Müller von nebenan. Nur muss man wissen, dass Gottes Liebe "unerschöpflich" ist. Also hat es für jeden genug da



Wir sind alle Gottes Kinder.

Also piep, piep, piep, wir haben uns alle (wieder) lieb! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Deanne schrieb:


> ...
> Jeder Mensch ist anders und jeder lebt sein Leben, wie er es für richtig hält. Also warum muss man versuchen, Lebenseinstellungen wissenschaftlich oder psychologisch zu erklären? Kann man nicht einfach sagen: "Du bist, wie du bist und das ist gut so"?



Mensch Du bist, was Du bist und das ist gut so.


----------



## Lillyan (30. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> [...]


Also ist Homosexualität für dich eine Art psychische Krankheit die daraus resultiert, dass Kinder falsch erzogen und nicht genügend geliebt wurden? Nur zur Sicherheit...


----------



## 11Raiden (30. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Also ist Homosexualität für dich eine Art psychische Krankheit die daraus resultiert, dass Kinder falsch erzogen und nicht genügend geliebt wurden? Nur zur Sicherheit...


So kommen wir nie zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.... ^^

Also ich hörte früher Metall und nun quer Beet.
Früher habe ich lang ausgeschlafen und nun bin ich oft früh wach.


----------



## Manowar (30. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Also ist Homosexualität für dich eine Art psychische Krankheit die daraus resultiert, dass Kinder falsch erzogen und nicht genügend geliebt wurden? Nur zur Sicherheit...



Und ich dachte, ich bekomme noch eine Verwarnung, wenn ich seine Schlussfolgerung ziehe..


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

hey ich dachte auch das pente die diskussion verboten hat aber bitte lilly will weitermachen XD


----------



## skeggmikill (30. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> So kommen wir nie zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.... ^^
> 
> Also ich hörte früher Metall und nun quer Beet.
> Früher habe ich lang ausgeschlafen und nun bin ich oft früh wach.


Tja, so ist das nunmal. Menschen ändern sich eben. ;-)


----------



## Lillyan (30. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hey ich dachte auch das pente die diskussion verboten hat aber bitte lilly will weitermachen XD


Habe ich mit einem Wort die Religion erwähnt? Ich denke nicht... ich habe nur über persönliche Ansichten geredet und sogar zuvor das ein oder andere Mal erwähnt, dass man den Glauben und die Bibel außen vor lassen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skeggmikill (30. September 2009)

Ist aber schwer die Religion aussen vor zu lassen, wenn die Meinung eines Menschen sehr stark von seinem Glauben geprägt ist. Editamit will ich mich nicht negativ über gläubige Menschen äussern.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> Ist aber schwer die Religion aussen vor zu lassen, wenn die Meinung eines Menschen sehr stark von seinem Glauben geprägt ist.


Besonders bei Benji


----------



## Zonalar (30. September 2009)

Lillyan: Nicht ganz. Wenn ich es mir nochmals überlege, denke ich, es ist eine Identitätsfrage. Ein Prozess. Nichts, was ein lebenlang so bleibt. Es "kann" von den Eltern herrühren, von ihrer Erziehung, muss aber nicht. Und es ist "nicht" das Resultat, wenn einem Kind zuwenig Liebe entgegengebracht wird. Die Eltern sind es, die dem Kind ihre Identität geben (sollten).


----------



## skeggmikill (30. September 2009)

Ist nur im begrenzten Masse richtig. Anderthalbjährige Kinder können schon eine sehr ausgeprägte Persönlichkeit haben. Als Eltern trägt man natürlich viel bei. Aber das ist nicht ausschliesslich der Fall.


----------



## Zonalar (30. September 2009)

Ja natürlich. Da stimm ich dir zu!


----------



## shadow24 (30. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Durch Erfahrungen in meinem Leben, auf die ich nicht weiter eingehen werde (in einem so anonymen Forum) , habe ich für mich die Erkenntnis ja sogar die Gewißheit, es gibt mehr.
> 
> ICH würde das nicht zwingend Gott nennen (wollen), auch nicht Universum, Schicksal, Kosmos oder anders.
> ICh kann das nicht in Worte fassen.


hier,passend dazu,hab ich mal in diesem Forum zu Weihnachten gepostet:
Ein kleines Mädchen(8 Jahre) schrieb mal einen Leserbrief an die Sun ob es den Weihnachtsmann gibt.
Die Sache war dem Chefredakteur so wichtig, dass er einen erfahrenen Kolumnisten, Francis P. Church, beauftragte, eine Antwort zu entwerfen – für die Titelseite der „Sun". 
"Virginia, deine kleinen Freunde haben nicht Recht. Sie glauben, dass es nicht geben kann, was sie mit ihrem kleinen Geist nicht erfassen können. Aller Menschengeist ist klein, ob er nun einem Erwachsenen oder einem Kind gehört. Im Weltall verliert er sich wie ein winziges Insekt. Solcher Ameisenverstand reicht nicht aus, die ganze Wahrheit zu erfassen und zu begreifen.
Ja Virginia, es gibt einen Weihnachtsmann. Es gibt ihn so gewiss wie die Liebe und Großherzigkeit und Treue. Weil es all das gibt, kann unser Leben schön und heiter sein.
Wie dunkel wäre die Welt, wenn es keinen Weihnachtsmann gäbe! Es gäbe dann auch keine Virginia, keinen Glauben, keine Poesie – gar nichts, was das Leben erst erträglich machte. Ein Flackerrest an sichtbarem Schönen bliebe übrig. Aber das Licht der Kindheit, das die Welt ausstrahlt, müsste verlöschen. Es gibt einen Weihnachtsmann, sonst könntest du auch den Märchen nicht glauben. Gewiss, du könntest deinen Papa bitten, er solle am Heiligen Abend Leute ausschicken, den Weihnachtsmann zu fangen. Und keiner von ihnen bekäme den Weihnachtsmann zu Gesicht – was würde das beweisen?
Kein Mensch sieht ihn einfach so. Das beweist gar nichts. Die wichtigsten Dinge bleiben meistens unsichtbar. Die Elfen zum Beispiel, wenn sie auf Mondwiesen tanzen. Trotzdem gibt es sie.  All die Wunder zu denken – geschweige denn sie zu sehen -, das vermag nicht der Klügste auf der Welt. Was du auch siehst, du siehst nie alles. Du kannst ein Kaleidoskop aufbrechen und nach den schönen Farbfiguren suchen. Du wirst einige bunte Scherben finden, nichts weiter. Warum? Weil es einen Schleier gibt, der die wahre Welt verhüllt, einen Schleier, den nicht einmal die Gewalt auf der Welt zerreißen kann. Nur Glaube und Poesie und Liebe können ihn lüften. Dann werden die Schönheit und Herrlichkeit dahinter auf einmal zu erkennen sein. 
"Ist das denn auch wahr?" Das kannst du fragen. Virginia, nichts auf der ganzen Welt ist wahrer und beständiger.
Der Weihnachtsmann lebt, und ewig wird er leben. Sogar in zehn mal zehntausend Jahren wird er da sein, um Kinder wie dich und jedes offene Herz mit Freude zu erfüllen.
Frohe Weihnacht, Virginia, Dein Francis Church."

PS: Der Briefwechsel zwischen Virginia O'Hanlon und Francis P. Church stammt aus dem Jahr 1897. Er wurde über ein halbes Jahrhundert - bis zur Einstellung der "Sun" 1950 - alle Jahre wieder zur Weihnachtszeit auf der Titelseite der Zeitung abgedruckt.


----------



## 11Raiden (30. September 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> Tja, so ist das nunmal. Menschen ändern sich eben. ;-)


Wohl wahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





shadow24 schrieb:


> Full Quote


Ich kenne den text und empfinde ihn als schön und stimmig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hat das nun mit meiner Aussage zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skeggmikill (30. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich sehe Homosexualität nicht direkt als Sünde an (dieses Wort gefällt mir nicht :/ Denn viele Menschen interpretieren es anders). Es ist aber nichts von Gott gegebenes.


Tschuldigung, dass ich hier wieder provokatorisch was raus klaube. Ich will nur etwas zum Nachdenken anregen. Also "nicht direkt" assoziiert: indirekt schon.
Und wenn es nicht von Gott gegeben ist, von wem dann, wenn doch Gott allmächtig ist?


----------



## Death_Master (30. September 2009)

Vergiss nicht den Teufel, sonst müsste Gott ja auch Linke, Doodle Jump und Satan persönlich erschaffen haben.


----------



## Zonalar (30. September 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, dass ich hier wieder provokatorisch was raus klaube. Ich will nur etwas zum Nachdenken anregen. Also "nicht direkt" assoziiert: indirekt schon.
> Und wenn es nicht von Gott gegeben ist, von wem dann, wenn doch Gott allmächtig ist?


 
Du, ich weiss es nicht.
 Vllt kann ich es vergleichen...
Wenn man heiratet, aber diese Frau nicht liebt, sondern eine Affäre mit der anderen hat, ist es denn eine Sünde? In der Bibel steht, man solle nicht die Ehe brechen. aber die Ehe besteht ja noch.
Objektiv betrachtet ist es strenggenommen keine Sünde. Doch wenn man ins Herz schaut... läuten die Alarmglocken.

Ich weiss nicht, ob dieser Vergleich passend ist... Wie ich schonmal geschrieben habe, war ich selber nie Homosexuell und kenne keinen, der Homo ist. Also sollte man meinen Antworten ind iesem Bereich wirklich keinen so hohen Stellenwert geben, aber auch nicht untegraben.

Edit: Ich mus noch erwähnen! Der Mensch hat den freien Willen. Und wenn ich schwul sein wollte, würde sich Gott nicht einmischen. Ich kann Gott ignorieren und meinen eigenen Weg einschlagen, ohne das Gott reinplatzen würde. Wenn ich mich mit meinem freien Willen dagegenentscheide, ist Gott die Hände gebunden.
Der Teufel denkt sehr Menschlich. Er weiss, dass Gott den Menschen den freien Willen geschenkt hat und dass er ihnen somit Entscheidungsfreiheit eingeräumt hat. Sein Tactic besteht legidlich darin, den freien Willens des einzelnen Menschen zu kontrollieren.


----------



## skeggmikill (30. September 2009)

Ich verstehe zwar dein Beispiel mit dem Ehebruch nicht ganz. Aber das bringt mich zu einem anderen Gedanken. Grund in einer Ehe möglichst keine Affäre anzufangen würde, wäre für mich, weil ich die Beteiligten nicht verletzen möchte und nicht, weil es in den Zehn Geboten steht.

Edit: Du sagst weiterhin, dass schwulsein nicht von Gott gegeben oder gewollt ist, und assoziierst dass es Gottes Vergebung bedarf. Ich zweifle daran, dass ein Mensch sich anmassen kann, zu sagen was Gottes Wille ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

das du jetzt den teufel unter die homogeschichte schreibst gibt mir jetzt zu denken :/


----------



## skeggmikill (30. September 2009)

Den Teufel hat Death-master ins Spiel gebracht, nicht Benji


----------



## Zonalar (30. September 2009)

> Ich verstehe zwar dein Beispiel mit dem Ehebruch nicht ganz. Aber das bringt mich zu einem anderen Gedanken. Grund in einer Ehe möglichst keine Affäre anzufangen würde, wäre für mich, weil ich die Beteiligten nicht verletzen möchte und nicht, weil es in den Zehn Geboten steht.



Eben. nur weil es in der heutigen deutschen Bibel steht, es ist Gott ein Gräuel, heisst es nicht, es ist eine Sünde und solche Menschen müsste verstossen werden. 
Andere Frage: was ist dir lieber? Verheiratet bleiben mit einer Person, die du nur halbherzig liebst? oder lässt du dich mit der selbigen Person scheiden?
Mir gefallen beide Alternativen nicht. Darum lasse ich mir viiiel Zeit, bis ich mir sicher bin, wer meine Frau werden soll.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2009)

Man heiratet von vornherein niemanden den man "nur halbherzig" liebt...

Und ich versteh es jetzt richtig oder? Du sagst, Homosexuelle ignorieren Gott und gehen ihren eigenen Weg, weil der Teufel ihren "Freien Willen" beeinflusst und kontrolliert?


----------



## Zonalar (30. September 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> Den Teufel hat Death-master ins Spiel gebracht, nicht Benji


die Passage, wo ich den teufel erwähnte, habe ich rauseditiert und hier nicht erschienen lassen. Denn es war (in dem Zusammenhang, in dem ich gebracht hätte) einfach nur... falsch.


----------



## skeggmikill (30. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Man heiratet von vornherein niemanden den man "nur halbherzig" liebt...


Das ist der Idealfall. Die Realitet sieht leider manchmal anders aus. Aber man sollte schon an seinen Idealen fest halten.


----------



## 11Raiden (30. September 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> Das ist der Idealfall. Die Realitet sieht leider manchmal anders aus. Aber man sollte schon an seinen Idealen fest halten.


Menschen ändern sich und auch die Liebe wandelt sich.

MAN sollte sich und andere Menschen mit der wahren Kraft seines Herzen lieben können, dann kann man so einen Schiffbruch sicherlich gut umschiffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (30. September 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> Edit: Du sagst weiterhin, dass schwulsein nicht von Gott gegeben oder gewollt ist, und assoziierst dass es Gottes Vergebung bedarf. Ich zweifle daran, dass ein Mensch sich anmassen kann, zu sagen was Gottes Wille ist.


 Ob es tatsächlich etwas ist, wofür man Gott um Vergebung bitten muss, weiss ich wirklich nicht. ja, ich weiss es nicht! Muss mir selbst den Kopf drüber zerbrechen.
Wenn ein Christ erzählt was Gottes Wille ist oder meint, Gott habe zu ihm gesprochen, muss es Drei Anforderungen gerecht werden
. Steht es im Widerspruch zur Bibel? Was sagt die Gemeinde? Und stimmt es mit dem überein, was du in der Welt/natur siest. 
Wenn der heilige Geist wirklich zu ihm spricht, (also durch Gemeinde, Natur (direkte Inspiration) oder durch die Gottes Wort) wird es mit den Dingen übereinstimmen.


----------



## skeggmikill (30. September 2009)

@Raiden  Sehr gut gesagt.

@Benji Du musst dir dazu nun nicht den Kopf zermartern. Aber es zeigt, dass du Überzeugungen auch in Frage stellen kannst. Respekt.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

jetzt is dicht ZAM is da


----------



## Zonalar (30. September 2009)

LoD: Du wirst deinem Titel echt gerecht xD Ban-paranoia...


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

OMG ZAM is weg Oo 

er holt seinen Hamm0r!


----------



## skeggmikill (30. September 2009)

Da ist Zam ja wieder gegangen. Keiner gebannt, Thread auch nicht zu gemacht worden. Dürfen wir also ganz gemütlich weiter diskutieren. Sind wir wohl doch nicht zu sehr offtopic.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> OMG ZAM is weg Oo
> 
> er holt seinen Hamm0r!



*mit nem hammer hau* Jetzt gib halt ruhe... nur weil ein Mod oder Admin kommt heißt das nicht das du gleich weg bist oder der Thread zu ist... 

Und warum wird meine Ernstgemeinte Frage eigentlich ignoriert? Ich will das wirklich wissen, damit ich nichts falsch verstehe...


----------



## Lillyan (30. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *mit nem hammer hau* Jetzt gib halt ruhe... nur weil ein Mod oder Admin kommt heißt das nicht das du gleich weg bist oder der Thread zu ist...
> 
> Und warum wird meine Ernstgemeinte Frage eigentlich ignoriert? Ich will das wirklich wissen, damit ich nichts falsch verstehe...


Wiederhol die Frage am besten einfach nochmal... wahrscheinlich ist sie einfach in der großen Diskussion untergegangen :>


----------



## skeggmikill (30. September 2009)

@selor kith


Benji9 schrieb:


> Ob es tatsächlich etwas ist, wofür man Gott um Vergebung bitten muss, weiss ich wirklich nicht. ja, ich weiss es nicht! Muss mir selbst den Kopf drüber zerbrechen.


 Das müsste doch eigentlich auch deine Frage beantworten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2009)

Ich habe nicht gefragt ob es etwas ist worum man Gott um vergebung bitten muss sondern ob sich Homosexuelle für ihn von Gott abgewendet haben, ihn ignorieren und das nur weil der Teufel ihren "Freien Willen" kontrolliert...

Er sagte das so lapidar alles zusammen in einem Topf, erst von Homos, dann aufeinmal von Gott abwenden, ignorieren und dann Teufelswerk, das ich da ziemlich durcheinander komme und würde gerne eine Antwort dazu haben bevor ich einen falschen Schluss ziehe... denn so wie sich die Konstellation darstellt, nach dem Gesprächsablauf finde ich das nicht so toll aber es kann auch einfach sein, dass jetzt soviel durcheinander gekommen ist, dass ich ebenso durcheinandergekommen bin und alles garnicht so ist...


----------



## skeggmikill (30. September 2009)

Meine Frage war ja, ob er es als Sünde ansieht, die Gottes Vergebung braucht. Dachte das geht so etwa in die Richtung deiner Frage.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2009)

Ich glaube das kollidiert mit meiner Ansicht, dass wenn der Teufel den Willen kontrolliert man nichts dafür kann und somit auch nicht um vergebung bitten muss/kann sondern man sich einfach "reinigen" müsse und Gott wieder dienen soll...

Wenn jemand deine Gedanken, dein Handeln kontrolliert kann man dich nicht dafür verantwortlich machen...
Deswegen meine Frage...


----------



## skeggmikill (30. September 2009)

Hm... Da kommt dann die Sache mit dem freien Willen. Ist ja erstmal fraglich, wie frei der wirklich ist. Wenn es sowas gibt, kann auch keiner die Verantwortung für sein Handeln weg schieben. Ich denke da an das Beispiel der Mauerschützen. Ich halte die in einem gewissen Grad auch für ihr Handeln verantwortlich. Da kann man nicht einfach sagen "ich hatte Befehl".


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2009)

Ein Befehl ist aber auch keine "Kontrolle" wie Benji es sagte...
Es kann auch sein, dass ich "Kontrolle" einfach zu harsch sehe... Kontrolle ist für mich, die eigentliche Person ist Willenlos und jemand anderes sitzt in dessen Geist und kontrolliert diese Person...


----------



## skeggmikill (30. September 2009)

Das ist richtig. Ich habe jetzt nur daran gedacht, dass in der DDR ja auch die Gedanken der Menschen beeinflusst wurden, zumindest wurde das versucht.


----------



## Zonalar (30. September 2009)

> Ich habe nicht gefragt ob es etwas ist worum man Gott um vergebung bitten muss sondern ob sich Homosexuelle für ihn von Gott abgewendet haben, ihn ignorieren und das nur weil der Teufel ihren "Freien Willen" kontrolliert...



Nein, das finde ich nicht so. Ich denke dass hat so keinen Zusammenhang. Man ist doch nicht Homo, weil der Teufel einen steuert, oder weil man sich von Gott abwendet. Das eine hat mit dem anderen hier herzlich wenig zu tun.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. September 2009)

ui ein religionsdiskussion =)
fasst einer für mich das bisherige kurz zusamemn? will mitmachen^^


----------



## skeggmikill (30. September 2009)

Die Religionsdiskusion geht irgendwo auf Seite 5 los. Also brauchst du nur etwa 20 Seiten mit kurzen, leicht verdaulichen Beiträgen durchlesen! ;-) (ironie)


----------



## Bloodletting (30. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ui ein *religionsdiskussion* =)
> fasst einer für mich das bisherige *kurz* zusamemn? will mitmachen^^



2 Fehler - dick markiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> 2 Fehler - dick markiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso?
fast immer lässt sich doch solch eine diskussion kurz auf "imaginärer freund vs. logik" zusammenfassen^^


----------



## Bloodletting (30. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wieso?
> fast immer lässt sich doch solch eine diskussion kurz auf "imaginärer freund vs. logik" zusammenfassen^^



Wenn man sich nicht damit auseinander setzt, dann ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. September 2009)

Was will ich eigentlich?

Das Leben könnte so schön sein, denn eigentlich will doch jeder nur in Ruhe leben oder? 

Was will ich? Ich bin irritiert! Fragst du mich jetzt was ich heute will? Was ich gestern wollte? Oder was ich als 12jähriger oder 16 jähriger wollte? Oder gar was ich in Zukunft haben werden will? 

Das ist nicht so einfach. Früher war es anders und was es morgen sein wird, dass weiß ich noch nicht. Das lustige daran ist ja. Ich würde sicher mit meinem 16-jährigen ich, mit meinem 25-jährigen ich und meinen Zukünftigen "Ichs" Streiten.

Der Mensch entwickelt sich fort. Seine Meinung ändert sich des öfteren mal im Laufe eines Lebens. Also kann man das doch nicht so genau sagen. Ich kann nur sagen was ich jetzt will. Und irgendwie wäre es mir schon recht, wenn ich da mit meinen Zukünftigen Ichs im einklang wäre. Denn sie werden dann wissen ob es richtig war! Da sie sehen was es ausgelöst und bewirkt hat. 

Aber nicht nur meine Zukünftigen Ichs werden sehen was ich mache. Es sind auch die ganzen Personen um mich herum die was anderes wollen und die mit ihrer Meinung kollidieren. Also sollte doch das oberste Gebot "Verständnis und Zuhören sein!" Erst einmal fragen:"Was willst du und warum willst du das?" Ob ich jetzt jemand anderen oder mich selbst frage ist dabei völlig egal. Beide Seiten müssen gehört werden. 

Irgendwann stellt man selbst Regeln auf oder man hört was und sagt "Hey? Das kling ja echt gut!" Da fällt mir z.B. sofort der Spruch ein: "Was du nicht willst das man es dir tut, das füg auch keinem anderen zu!" Unglaublich! Ob ich das jetzt auf meine "Ichs" oder auf andere Personen beziehe, es paßt.

Solange ich der Meinung bin, das etwas richtig für mich ist und ich nach besten Wissen und Gewissen handel, solange wird mir mein Zukunftiges Ich nichts vorwerfen. Gleichzeitig kann ich nicht über andere Menschen nicht urteilen, weil ich ja nicht weiß, ob nicht doch mein Weg der Falsche ist. Also laß ich jeden Menschen in Frieden leben der mich nicht angreift oder böswillig einschränken will. So wie ich auch niemand angreife und ihn böswillig einschränke.

Und dann wäre da noch die Sache mit dem Glauben! JA! Ich glaube an einen Sinn auf dieser völlig bekloppten blauen Billiardkugel die munter um nen Feurball kreist. Das wir nicht zufällig vom Baum gefallen sind und das hinterher noch mehr kommt. Und je tiefer ich in die Materie einsteige desto mehr sehe ich wie komplex das Leben ist. 

Aber an was soll ich glauben? In erster Linie denke ich mal nicht, dass -sofern es einen Gott gibt- er darauf besteht das wir ihn anbeten müssen und jeder der es nicht tut automatisch an irgend einen schrecklichen Ort fährt um dort für die Ewigkeit gefoltert zu werden. Denn jeder der nie mit diesem Glauben in Berührung gekommen ist, der würde Schuldlos gequält werden und ja tatsächlich! In so einem "Paradies" was nach so unfairen Kriterien "filtert" könnte ich nicht guten Gewissens leben!
Zumal es ja heutzutage sogar von Religionen soviele Zweige gibt, dass sie wohl um längen die Auswahl an Weinsorten in jedem Supermarkt übertreffen. 

Also füge ich einen zweiten Faktor hinzu: Mein Gewissen! Ich weiß sehrwohl wenn ich "Mist" mache aber man verdrängt es doch all zu gern. Ich glaube das einzige wonach man tatsächlich einen Menschen "richten" kann ist sein Gewissen. Wer sagt "Ich habe keins" hat aufgehört darauf zu hören. Trauriger kann man wohl nicht handeln weil man somit aufhört auf die eigene innere Stimme zu hören. 

Also ist mein Leitfaden schon etwas religiös angehaucht solange dieser Glaube nicht mit meinen Gewissen kollidiert. Und jede Religion die einen fairen Umgang mit ihren Mitmenschen predigt und auch vollzieht, kann ich beruhigt abnicken. Ja sogar jemand der sich nicht mit Religion beschäftigt und trotzdem ein stark ausgeprägtes Gewissen hat ist meines Erachtens nach ein guter Mensch. Und sofern es einen Gott gibt, wird er auch gute Menschen zulassen die ihn nicht angebetet haben. Denn nur dann ist es ein gütiger Gott. Das geschriebene Wort sind Leitfäden wie man leben kann. Man sollte die Texte aber tatsächlich selbst kritisch lesen und kritisch darüber diskutieren und nicht einfach zuhören und das eigene Gehirn stumpf abschalten. Nicht umsonst sollte man über bestimmte Geschichten meditieren oder über bestimmte Sätze. Die Augen schliesen tief in sich gehen und darüber nachdenken. 

Und der dritte Faktor ist das Herz. Versteht mich nicht falsch! Verstand ist wichtig! Man sollte nicht als Naivling von jedem verarscht werden und das sogar mehrmals nur weil man meint, man müsse jeden gütig behandeln. Aber manchmal ist es auch das Herz das sich meldet um einem etwas mitzuteilen. 

Um wieder darauf zurück zu kommen was ich will:

Ich weiß noch immer nicht was ich morgen will! Aber ich werde weiter in der Religion graben um herauszufinden was anderen Menschen passiert ist um nicht auch schwerwiegende Fehler zu begehen, ich werde sie mit meinem Gewissen prüfen ob dieser Weg denn ich dann finde richtig ist und wenn mein Herz dann sagt: "Das ist so in Ordnung" so werd ich zumindestens morgen sagen: "Was ich damals wollte war aus der damaligen Sicht richtig!"


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2009)

So könnte man aber jedwede "Untat" rechtfertigen "Damals hab ich es als richtig empfunden, strafet mich nicht dafür"


----------



## Scrätcher (30. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> So könnte man aber jedwede "Untat" rechtfertigen "Damals hab ich es als richtig empfunden, strafet mich nicht dafür"



nenn mir ein Beispiel und ich sag dir warum es falsch ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. September 2009)

Auszug aus der Netiquette:

*edit - war das falsche Zitat*
*"*Missbrauchen Sie die Foren, Kommentare und Chats niemals für einen persönlichen Streit (sog. "flame-war"), kommerzielle oder politische Reklame, Werbung, Kettenbriefe, Diebesspiele oder illegale Aktivitäten. * "

*Unter politische Reklame fällt auch die Diskussion über das Für und Wieder der Religionen, Glauben, Ignoranz etc.*

Religiöse Themen sind zwar im Rahmen zu tolerieren - aber nur im Rahmen.* Der Rahmen ist schon seit mehreren Seiten überschritten - Thread is zu.

*Der WICHTIGSTE PUNKT* ist aber, dass Religionsthemen IMMER, ausnahmslos IMMER zu Flamereien bzw. Streitereien führen und wir deshalb davon absehen, religiöse Themen auf längere Zeit stehen zu lassen, vor allem wenn sie die Ausmaße annehmen, wie in diesem Thread.

Ps.: Sollten irgendwelchen religiösen oder politischen "Anwerbungen" hier statt finden, egal ob im Forum, Gästebüchern oder per PN, sind die entsprechenden Accounts zu.


----------

